#ubuntu-si 2011-10-10
<modelcek> v enajsti si.
<modelcek> nevermind
<nafisa> ne me j****
<nafisa> shrani.si mi je v siolu naložilo
<nafisa> sam na FF
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] necromncr: apcupsd prehitro ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5195/new/posts/
<BigWhale> FP!
<zdobersek> !g pangolin
<Pepelka> Laser light show software from Pangolin Laser Systems http://www.pangolin.com/
<zdobersek> kok grda zval je ta pangolin
<LorD_DDooM> Vsi izpiti na faksu končani. Fcuk yeah!
<CrazyLemon> lucky bastad
<CrazyLemon> bastard*
<andrejpan> kdo je delal teste na novi spletni strani?
<andrejpan> rss ste prek spuščal, not kul /:
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan ?
<andrejpan> tešting
<andrejpan> by null@example.com (CrazyLemon)
<andrejpan> to je tešt ždoberšek tešt
<andrejpan> ene 10 takih sporočil imam v rss readerju...
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan aja lol
<andrejpan> not kul
<CrazyLemon> jah..smo mogl testirat če dela :)
<CrazyLemon> in dela! zdej :)
<CrazyLemon> nisem pa pomislu na rss..jebiga :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan lahk zamenjaš rss
<CrazyLemon> ne več tistega od foruma pobirat
<andrejpan> kaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/category/novice/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Category Archives: Novice
<CrazyLemon> oziroma http://www.ubuntu.si/category/novice/feed/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija &#124; Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu &#187; Novice
<andrejpan> cool
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: kje se nahaja pypmadmin?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ lol ? ti mene sprašuješ? a nisi ti urejal to nekoč? :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ni vec na tistem mestu kjer je bil
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ kaj ste vi počeli s to bazo..ježešmarija :)
<CrazyLemon> na "sveži" bazi vse dela ..kle pa ..ne :D
<bl4z> se jz sm prvic vidu page updejt // lpo -- to je ze drugi podejt pri akterem nism sodleoval -- to me se bolj veseli // pa nezato k nebi hotu ampak ker ste smao dovolj zorganizirani
<bl4z> zacetek je bil bolj solo -- zdej pa vidim da ni bil tud zastonj
<zdobersek> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=5194
<Pepelka> HP bo za svojo javno oblačno storitev izbral Ubuntu (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> bl4z no..kaj ste delali z bazo?!? :D     očitno ne sprejema šumnikov :)
<zdobersek> dejansko dela stvar
<bl4z> @cl mogla seveda bi
<bl4z> set names utf8?
<CrazyLemon> bl4z ja..smo že vse to naredili
<CrazyLemon> sej zdej dela več ali manj
<CrazyLemon> sam ne sprejema podpisov z Å¡umniki
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj dela?
<CrazyLemon> s*
<bl4z> bom mal prekliku // podpisi s sumniki je pa morda punbb fora
<bl4z> kaksen sanitize
<bl4z> newem
<CrazyLemon> bl4z ni
<CrazyLemon> ker na testnem strežniku
<CrazyLemon> dela normalno podpis :)
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ zdej sm shranu podpis ..če si v pma..dej poglej kaj se nahaja v podpisu :)
<bl4z> newem -- res ne // moglo bi delat vse ok (( ps morda mi je skoda edino wikija, k je imel velik clankov not je pa res, da so bli vecinoma outdated))
<CrazyLemon> bl4z sej mi nismo nič brisali..tko da je vse še gor.. je pa res da ne pride več wiki v poštev..ker se bo ponovila stara zgodba :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: das se link 1x prosim?
<bl4z> ja vem //
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: steknilo je
<bl4z> morda bi se edino konvertalo v forum
<bl4z> nekak
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: blame dirty osx :>
<bl4z> karkoli
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ maš na pvt
<bl4z> al pa se da na readonly
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ i already do! :D
<CrazyLemon> bl4z a je ponavadi load na strežniku tako "velik" ? :)
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<bl4z> a na baznem al na
<bl4z> php
<bl4z> naceloma na nobenem ni loada
<CrazyLemon> punbb kaže load
<bl4z> kolko
<CrazyLemon> Server load
<CrazyLemon> 2.38 2.35 2.25
<bl4z> ni kje
<bl4z> ker je 16cpu masina
<bl4z> do 16 loada je ok
<CrazyLemon> ah :D
<bl4z> http://www.shrani.si/f/37/dk/1hcCY0Vq/screenshot.png
<CrazyLemon> kul pol :)
<Kami_> bl4z: aja, ssl cert bi blo treba zrihtat za ubuntu.si
<Kami_> jaz ga nabavim za prvo leto kr je cheap drugo leto ko bo treba extendat pa bo treba donacije :>
<bl4z> to lajhko probam // ker se mi zdi da nov plesk celo omogoca vec certifkatov oz. vhost based certifikate -- morm prevert
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> to bi se dalo dobit od arnesa
<CrazyLemon> prek lugos-a :)
<bl4z> ni poanta kupit cert.. ampak namestitev na plesk...
<Kami_> ja, vsaka domena more bit na svojem ipju
<Kami_> al pa met drazji certifikat pa server more sni podpirat
<Kami_> ceprav sni je tak je ok
<Kami_> ampak kaki strai odjemalci ne podpirajo
<Grega> hm, torej, ce imas foo.net in bar.net in hoces za oba imet cert rabis 2 ipja? (dedicated server)
<Kami_> like windows mobile browser, ie 6 itd
<Kami_> ceprav to vec ni tak problem danes
<bl4z> kami // po novem gre
<bl4z> da mas vhost based ssl
<bl4z> res
<Kami_> bl4z: ja, ce server podpira sni
<bl4z> ja .. apache 2.2
<bl4z> oz un plesk patch ima to not
<bl4z> vsaj tko tma tudi pise
<Kami_> ja, to bi moglo bit ok pol
<bl4z> @grega // seveda pa imas lahko na fizicni mrezni kartici tudi mnogo ipjev
<bl4z> ne sma enga
<Kami_> sm reko edino z kakimi starimi browseri problem ampak to btk :D
<bl4z> ampak prav the ipjev ne talajo na okoli
<bl4z> @kami_ dada
<Kami_> am, tocno ko smo pri tem ma kdo dostop do google analytics?
<Kami_> da me doda?
<Kami_> me zanima browser stats
 * CrazyLemon pokaže na bl4z-a
<CrazyLemon> sm pravkar gledal
<CrazyLemon> firefox vodi
<CrazyLemon> sledi mu chrome
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bl4z> jaz mam ///
<bl4z> prav zadnic sm nekoga dodajal
<CrazyLemon> kar se pa OS tiče..je pa zanimivo..in še vedno mi ni jasno :)
<Kami_> bl4z: sem ti pmja email od mojega google accja :)
<bl4z> pol sm te dodal
<bl4z> :p
<Kami_> ty
<bl4z> PS: mam ap analytics realtime
<bl4z> beta
<bl4z> .. se ne da je ful fajn
<bl4z> ampak ok za foro
<Kami_> kul
<bl4z> ej !
<bl4z> nimam vec analytics
<bl4z> dostopa
<bl4z> en mudel me je vrgu vn
<bl4z> :p
<Kami_> hm? :>
<bl4z> k dajem vse za admina // mal je weerd
<bl4z> ampak res nima na nobenm accountu
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: am kaj pol lahko zacnes z postopom za rihtanje certifikata?
<Kami_> bl4z: kaj CrazyLemon je admin?
<bl4z> newem
<bl4z> kdorkoli je me je vn vrgu
<bl4z> napsi je tud bil
<bl4z> to tistmu ni ravno v ponos ..
<Kami_> ja to je lame
<bl4z> to je blo cca 3 tedne nazaj
<miha> trouble in ubuntu paradise? :)
<Kami_> hm, to je normali google analytics z google accountom ne
<Kami_> kr ce bi bil vezan na google apps accounal lahko recoveras kolko vem
<bl4z> sem sporbu vse pa na nbenmu nimam
<Kami_> ce si admin domene
<bl4z> lahk bi rek unga urchina pogledu
<andrejz> a se ve kdo je admin od mailing liste ?
<bl4z> na ktermu sm mel
<bl4z> dobr mam zdej delo --
<bl4z> napsi je bil sigurno
<bl4z> tud gor
<bl4z> tko da on te lahko doda verjento
<Kami_> k, se cujemo
<Kami_> eto, zaj sem se 2factor auth enejblal za ubuntu.si domeno
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ najprej moram prašat lynxlynxlynx če oni lahk kaj naredijo...men se zdi da bi se dalo zrihtat ja :D
<CrazyLemon> bl4z mene si dodal
<CrazyLemon> nisem pa nobenga vn vrgu :)
<miha> la
<miha> laž
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne...čakam odgovor od rt@ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ emm
<CrazyLemon> a veš kako se doda v analytics userja?
<CrazyLemon> ker js kle ne vidim te možnosti :D
<Kami_> hm, da vdidim
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: neki mores met opcije za domeno
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ znotraj settings mam samo "user settings"
<CrazyLemon> nič druzga
<CrazyLemon> p.s. zakaj analytics ni vezan na naš google apps account ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: kr je to stari racun dolgo pred tem ko smo meli gapps account
<CrazyLemon> vem..sam a se da zdej to nekak naredit?
<Kami_> prenest ne vem ce se da
<lynxlynxlynx> sup
<andrejz> CrazyLemon - tukaj je apt paket, ki je v 11.10
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a nam lahk lugos zrihta kak certifikat? :)
<andrejz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/0.8.16~exp5ubuntu13
<Pepelka> 0.8.16~exp5ubuntu13 : “apt” package : Ubuntu
<andrejz> tam je tud ok prevedeno
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a to ti je mvo povedal?
<andrejz> njega ne najdem
<andrejz> samo odprem mapo po pa pogledam not
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyLemon> /query mvo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa reportamo bug :)
<lynxlynxlynx> certifikat?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ja..ssl
<CrazyLemon> pa ne mislim selfsigned :)
<andrejz> @CL: dvomim, glede na to, da svojega ne zrihtajo *hint* wiki *hint*
<lynxlynxlynx> sej nismo podpisovalc
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e svojga nismo zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx em..mislu sm da prek arnesa dobili..oz datacentra
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kerga ste mel
<CrazyLemon> od arnesa raje :D
<CrazyLemon> neki je bilo govora da se da zrihtat
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ce se ne da pa mi sendaj mail pa bom nabavo za prvo leto samo pol morem bl4z-a mailat kr samo on lahko nastavi
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ kok sploh stane ssl cert ?
<CrazyLemon> miha pepelka je broken :)
<bl4z> za un cert se pocakte kak dan/2
<bl4z> bom jz preveru
<bl4z> za analytics pa bi tud bil vesel ce bi vedu v cem je fora..
<Kami_> bl4z: te pa mi sendaj na mail plz ko bos zvedo za nabavim
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: prvo leto lahko dobis navadnega single domain poceni - ~20$
<Kami_> drugo leto pa ponavadi x2
<miha> CrazyLemon: pepelka dela
<miha> ste rss  naslov spremenil?
<CrazyLemon> miha možno da se je spremenil
<CrazyLemon> bl4z Kami_ js nimam možnosti dodat userja v google analytics.. ker imam sam read only dostop :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ah :\
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: mogoce ma napsy^^
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ dvomim..se mi zdi da je tudi on read only.. lahk pa prečekira :)
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ do takrat pa
<CrazyLemon> 	Firefox	5,839	52.35%
<CrazyLemon> Chrome	3,373	30.24%
<CrazyLemon> Internet Explorer	991	8.88%
<CrazyLemon> Opera	506	4.54%
<CrazyLemon> Safari	121	1.08%
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne, isti je
<CrazyLemon> miha pol je pa broken :D
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa eden bolših "animated" jpg-jev kar sm jih js kdaj vidu http://i53.tinypic.com/1imu0p.jpg
<CrazyLemon> 1/2 NSFW
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, daj posnami screenshot napake
<andrejz> Čakanje
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne bom!
<CrazyLemon> ker sm že posnel!
<CrazyLemon> http://db.tt/W74UnURW
<Grega> zdaj sem gledal zakaj hudica se mi miska noce premaknit :S
<andrejz> thx, CL
<marko> daj ej koji kurac komplicirajo s temi certifikati
<marko> etf
<marko> zakaj v chromiumu ne morem delat s certifikati?
<marko> a zdej bom za kurčev e študent vedno moral firefox uporabljat?
<marko> in kaj je s tem mailom ko ga tudi dobiš
<marko> a to se rabi? al je dejansko useless
<napsy> um
<napsy> kokr vem chromium cist lpo dela s certifikati
<marko> aja?
<napsy> kaj te pa muci?
<marko> kje pa uvozim recimo digitalno potrdilo ko jo dobim od FRI-ja
<marko> v chromiumu?
<marko> ja to
<marko> e Å¡tudent pa to
<marko> nastaviti vse
<marko> ful zakomplicirano in ful grdo razloženo
<marko> sploh ne vem točno kaj je digitalno potrdilo in kaj točno certifikat, kr neki, kot da bi prvič sedel pred pc-jem se počutim
<napsy> se boste vse ucil :)
<napsy> hm sam trenutno res ne najdem onega managerja
<napsy> vem da sm ze vidu ga enkrat
<Grega> chrome://settings/certificates ?
<marko> marko@shadow:~/Namizje$ pk12util -d sql:$HOME/.pki/nssdb -i digitalno.p12
<marko> Enter password for PKCS12 file:
<marko> pk12util: PKCS12 decode not verified: The security password entered is incorrect.
<marko> pa sem probal obe gesli ki sem dobil na listu
<marko> ljubljana je za kurac. fri je za kurac
<napsy> lol
<napsy> ne tk hitr obupat .. zarad certifikata :-)
<napsy> pocak do januarja ko se zacnejo izpiti ... pol pa obupavi :-)
<marko> ne vem zakaj mi take stvari dvignejo pritisk in pol zaradi tega začnem voljo izgubljat
<marko> vedno sem sovražil
<Grega> pusti studij.. zarad cerfitikata :)
<marko> ne-dobro dokumentirane stvari
<napsy> certifikati so dobr dokumentirani :)
<marko> Grega, sem probal uvozit
<marko> vedno dobim nepravilno geslo
<marko> watafak, res
<marko> dej
<marko> grem from scratch naredit
<marko> oziroma probat..
<napsy> marko: nasel
<napsy> Preferences -> Under the Hood ... pa mas tam spodaj gumb Manage Certificates
<CrazyLemon> pravkar sm importal @frica certifikat
<CrazyLemon> ter se uspešno logiral v estudenta
<CrazyLemon> prek chromea
<CrazyLemon> torej...PEBKAC :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: brez certtifikata se tut lahka prijavis, ane?
<CrazyLemon> napsy jp
<CrazyLemon> sam omejeno Å¡tevilo krat se lahk prijavis :)
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> no sj men se 1x ne uspe :)
<marko> a ni samo tako
<marko> da se lahko iz avle prijaviš brez certifikata
<napsy> ne
<marko> pa btw zakaj uni-lj.si tako lagira?
<marko> meni vse strani nenormalno dolgo odpira
<napsy> verjetno je naval
<napsy> marko: si ze mel fijavza?
<marko> sem zrihtal
<marko> ne vem
<marko> mogoče
<marko> sem 2 predavanji že izpustil :D
<marko> carsko
<marko> e Å¡tudent dela
<marko> ... in lagira
<CrazyLemon> meni ni lagiral
<CrazyLemon> nč..lejtr
<marko> o/
<marko> napsy, a se ti kaj gibaš okrog frija
<napsy> zadne case ne ...
<napsy> ta teden tut ne .... grem v spanijo
<marko> ej sam res mi lagira
<marko> evo
<napsy> drug tedn pa moze
<marko> chrome://settings/certificates
<marko> woops
<marko> Chromium spletne strani ni mogoče naložiti ker se je estudent.fri.uni-lj.si predolgo odzival. Spletišče morda ni dosegljivo ali pa imate morda težave s svojo Internetno povezavo.
<marko> spipalo se mi bo
<marko> dej napsy a ti gre na e Å¡tudenta?
<Aseq> marko, meni ga odpre
<marko> meni ga zdaj je
<marko> zdaj sem kliknil na prijavo
<marko> in spet lag
<Aseq> to je verjetno zaradi njihovega certifikata
<marko> evo spet Napaka 118 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT): Opravilo je zakasnelo
<marko> ja pa saj mam ga uvoženega pa vse
<marko> zakaj se mi pol to dogaja?
<Aseq> ne tistega
<Aseq> pac od strani
<Aseq> tisti je "tvoj"
<marko> ja, saj razumem
<marko> ampak zakaj pride pol do laga?
<marko> a mi lahko razložiš?
<Aseq> ne vem
<Aseq> meni tudi v Chromium lepo odpre (seveda pojamra da estudent ni vreden zaupanja)
<marko> evo spet conn timed out
<marko> ma dej no
<marko> nek rač. faks pol pa take bedarije
<marko> učilnica tudi lagira
<marko> vse lagira
<marko> nej se jebejo
<marko> kaj pa certifikat za ucilnico Aseq ?
<marko> tam mi tudi javlja da ni vredno zaupanja
<Aseq> hja to itak ker imajo svoj "CA"
<Aseq> ampak mislim da je tako da imata estudent in ucilnica podpisana certifikata z razlicimi kljuci (moras zaupat dvem razlicnim @FRI-CA)
<marko> če se sploh ne morem loginat
<marko> eh dej
<marko> =(
<marko> ful sem žalosten
<Aseq> pa kaksen drug brskalnik si poskusil?
<Aseq> ceprav ta tvoj problem bi mogoce lahko bil "globlji" (kake SSL knjiznjice?)
<marko> Aseq, s firefoxom dela brez problema
<marko> pač, hitro
<marko> zgleda da se chromium tepe s certifikatom
<marko> al neki
<marko> v firefoxu mam ga tudi uvoženega pa dela lepo zdej vidim
<marko> sam nočem ff-ja
<Aseq> si kaj brkljal po nastavitvah od SSL/TLS?
<Aseq> mogoce zadnjic ko je CrazyLemon objavil tisti clanek o BEAST?
<marko> nisem
<marko> btw
<marko> kako se prijavim sploh v učilnico
<marko> kaj je upor ime in geslo?
<Aseq> uporabnisko je mail verjetno podoben <prvacrkaimena><prvacrkapriimka><stirimestasevilka>@student.uni-lj.si
<Aseq> in geslo je pac geslo od te identitete (id.uni-lj.si)
<marko> zakaj je to tako prizadeto narejeno vse
<marko> res je malo neumno, a ni?
<marko> meni se zdi vse preveč zakomplicirano
<marko> kot da bi ne vem kaj delali
<marko> jebeni faks smo
<Aseq> ma sej ni tako hudo :)
<marko> btw ta mail Aseq bom rabil? pač od id.uni-lj.si
<marko> al samo za učilnico
<napsy> sam za ucilnico je to afaik
<Aseq> gor dobivas posodobitve iz ucilnice
<marko> okej, kul
<marko> v glavnem, ful sem razočaran nad tem sistemom eštudenta, učilnice itd
<marko> to bi vse moralo biti povezano z enim certifikatom in enim geslom ter enim upor imenom
<marko> ne pa tak kot je zdaj
<napsy> sj ni zapleteno
<napsy> za estudent mas ceritifikat, eucilnico pa on ID
<napsy> pa tut na ucilnico se lahka prek certifikata prijavis se mi zdi
<Aseq> o kul. to pa nisem vedu
<marko> ma mene samo zanima zakaj ma chromium probleme s certifikatom
<marko> oba sta isto uvožena in odkljukano v nastavitvah kot treba
<marko> ff dela, chromium neki Å¡trajka
<marko> lagira, včasih dela včasih ne
<marko> to je res annoying
<neett> zka mi vbox ne boota iz cdja, pa mam izbrano host drive
<neett> nicc se ne dogaja, samo tema je
<neett> :D
<napsy> l
<marko> napsy, Aseq v chromiumu mi https://ucilnica.fri.uni-lj.si/login/index.php sploh noče odpret
<marko> kaj naj naredim?
<marko> v firefoxu sem se že prijavil in vse
<napsy> men se prijavi
<Aseq> meni tudi
<Aseq> preglej nastavidve
<marko> lol
<marko> kaj naj pregledam
<marko> če vse dela sam to ne
<napsy> kater chromium pa mas?
<marko> sh: chromium: not found
<marko> woops
<marko> Chromium 14.0.835.202 Ubuntu 11.10
<napsy> enako verzijo ko js
<marko> =/
<marko> kaj naj naredim?
<marko> Chromium spletne strani ni mogoče naložiti ker se je ucilnica.fri.uni-lj.si predolgo odzival. Spletišče morda ni dosegljivo ali pa imate morda težave s svojo Internetno povezavo.
<marko> sam to dobim
<napsy> mm ne vem men dela vse lepo
<marko> Chromium uporablja sistemske nastavitve strežnika proxy v vašem računalniku.
<marko> a je to normalno?
<napsy> ja
<marko> ubil se bom
<napsy> ah ne bit tak drama queen
<marko> ja pa bom!
<marko> eh
<marko> ne vem več kaj naj delam
<marko> ne vem zakaj mi ne pride do login paga
<napsy> uporab kak drug browser
<napsy> ce ti tam dela
<napsy> sj ne bos cel dan slonel na ucilnici
<napsy> to gres 1x na dan preverit in je dovol
<marko> napsy, Identiteta tega spletnega mesta ni bila preverjena.
<napsy> se tist si dober ce gres :)
<marko>  • Potrdilu strežnika ni mogoče zaupati.
<napsy> ja, to men tut javi
<marko> ampak men v neskončno load
<marko> loada
<marko> in pol connection timed out, obviously
<marko> =/
<napsy> hm nevem, men enako javi pa dam continue
<napsy> pa pride do login
<marko> eh bom se drugič s tem zajebaval
<marko> če ne pa bom pač ff uporabljal
<marko> evo napsy zdej sem prav testiral
<marko> to ma chromium neke probleme zgleda
<marko> v firefoxu dela vse lepo in normalno med tem ko ma chromium probleme s certifikatom zgleda
<marko> res razočaranje
<kubanc> hellow ubuntu pipl
<kubanc> :D
<miha> lp
<nafisa> :*
<kubanc> kako ste kaj?
<nafisa> drema se miiii
<nafisa> pečemo kruheca
<kubanc> jst sm glih kar kavo pil
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> kuhamo kostanj ...
<nafisa> kosilo že davno v želodčku ...
<kubanc> a je kje zapisnik od ubuntu sestanak?
<kubanc> sestanka?
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/sXmqYKscvuw
<Seniorita> Adi Smolar -  Student&#39;n&#39;Dom :P      - YouTube
<nafisa> joškoooooooo
<bogdanov> ja
<Grega> hmz, a lahko izracunam kaksno tezo ima en oddan glas, ce belezim samo "st_glasov" in "ocena" .. ponavadi izracunas oceno tako, da sestejes vse oddane glasove (5+3+4+5+2+3) in delis z st_glasov (6), ampak zato rabim dve tabeli, to pa mi ni zdaj :)
<Grega> e, namesto ocena dam sestevek!
<Grega> bimbo
<Grega> kaj bi jaz brez vas..
<kubanc> ej, kaksen je ukaz za reinstalacijo grub menija v ubuntu 11.04?
<kubanc> oz. cloveku se sploh ne prikaze grub meni...
<lynxlynxlynx> povprečje je za rajo, mediana ftw
<miha> kubanc:  /etc/default/grub  GRUB_TIMEOUT=10  (10 sekund) ?
 * miha ni zih kir grub je to?
<kubanc> miha, a to napisem jst sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub
<miha> menda kubanc
<miha> pol pa grub-mkconfig
<kubanc>  a gedit je  v unity
<kubanc> miha,  GRUB_TIMEOUT je nastavljen na 10
<zdobersek> kubanc: afaik je
<kubanc> sej je tudi gedit
<kubanc> a update-grub je dobr ukaz za reinstalacijo gruba?
<zdobersek> kubanc: za reinstalacijo je pametnej skoz apt reinstalirat
<zdobersek> oz. ... ce hoces bootloader nastavitna trenutn sistem, pozenes reinstalacijo prek apt
<zdobersek> drugac pa je update-grub dost.
<kubanc> sudo update-grub tud ne deluje
<kubanc> sm mu povedal kako naj se enkrat instalira celoten Ubuntu..
<kubanc> preko telefona je tezko karkoli naredit..
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_: uči se mona
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_: si dobu na mail
<CrazyMelon> dropbox shared folder
<alyosha_> sem ti poslal nazaj
<alyosha_> da ne delajo linki
<alyosha_> neki error
<CrazyMelon> uleti u Å¡tudentsko
<alyosha_> caki dj sj sm ozdj koncali pridem vn
<alyosha_> ajd
<alyosha_>   kko je smešen ta fürst
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyMelon> je ne :D
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/policija-izvaja-racijo-v-btc-ju/268136 wov
<Seniorita> Policija izvaja racijo v BTC-ju :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyMelon> miha: a so jankovica prijeli??
<CrazyMelon> :D
<BigWhale> v mariboru so potrdili da v lj delajo racijo? awesome
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/oct/10/steve-jobs-wasnt-a-god
<Seniorita> Steve Jobs wasn't a god, but let's give him his due | Technology | guardian.co.uk
<miha> BigWhale: že niso zaupali žabicam
<CrazyMelon> BigWhale: ! si kontaktiral canonical sysadmine ? :)
<BigWhale> ja ne... sem reku da bom ce bo treba
<BigWhale> a je treba?
<BigWhale> :)
<CrazyMelon> treba že ni..sej je sam ML
<CrazyMelon> :)
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_:  ajde mona
<CrazyMelon> dosti mam faxa
<alyosha_> hahaha
<alyosha_> ce tip razlaga kako se instalira javo
<alyosha_> :DD
<alyosha_> nemroaš to zamudit
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyMelon> preverja prisotnost?
<alyosha_> ma danes nevem..verjetno od naslednjic naprej
<CrazyMelon> ma furst ni tak da bi preverjal
<alyosha_> miš da ne?
<alyosha_> ma ja kaj ne
<alyosha_> če maš neke vaje
<alyosha_> in dobijaš točke
<alyosha_> usako uro
<alyosha_> wlda pol ve če si tam al ne
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> oz. če si bil
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_: kaj maste vi računalniške komunikacije v tem semestru?
<alyosha_> ne
<CrazyMelon> aha..ok
<CrazyMelon> pol sm naredu RK
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> kaj si mi tu čačkal mona
<alyosha_> ko u Chroma utipkam gor u URL nek search
<alyosha_> mi vrze vn
<alyosha_> neko sranje
<CrazyMelon> to je tvoje sranje ne moje
<alyosha_> samo ne wedno
<alyosha_> ko utipkam fri.uni-lj.si
<alyosha_> mi vrze vn openDNS guide
<alyosha_> mona
<alyosha_> ?!
<alyosha_> nek kao searcher
<alyosha_> wtf
<Sky[x]> mene je kr strh jet na faks :S
<Sky[x]> starh*
<Sky[x]> ubistvu na vaje :D
<Sky[x]> sploh se mi ne da ..
<Sky[x]> morm pogledat na kere se bom poknu ta tedn grr
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_: haha..ne uporabljat openDNSjev :D
<CrazyMelon> Sky[x]: a si vidu tist..k hočjo da plačaš 155€ na predmet?
<Sky[x]> uf ne ?
<alyosha_> ma CrazyMelon wtf je to? ne uporabljam jz nič
<Sky[x]> dej mi mal vec povej ?
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_: uporabljaš..po defaultu ti jih wlan dodeli
<CrazyMelon> Sky[x]: poglej na učilnico
<CrazyMelon> pod visokošolski program
<CrazyMelon> je lepo opisano
<CrazyMelon> :)
<alyosha_> aja kaj to mi tu ta wlan Å¡olski uvaljava?
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_: jp
<alyosha_> jebemjih
<alyosha_> :D
<Sky[x]> da vidm
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_:
<CrazyMelon> cat /etc/resolv.conf :)
<alyosha_> stari tip ze 20min razlaga kako u winih instaliras javo
<alyosha_> javo
<alyosha_> nmj
<Aseq> alyosha, #echo "namserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Aseq> nameserver*
<kubanc> alyosha, kje pa si to?
<alyosha_> na faxu
<miha> alyosha_: click click next next ?
<CrazyMelon> Aseq: a misliš da bo šlo :)
<alyosha_> seđana
<kubanc> alyosha, kater predmet?
<Aseq> CrazyLemon, seveda
<alyosha_> P1 vaje
<CrazyMelon> Aseq: js sm mal skepticen :D
<Aseq> CrazyLemon, jaz to delam...vcasih
<CrazyMelon> Aseq: a ni tko da echo potrebuje Å¡e en switch.. -b al neki :)
<Aseq> :o niti ne
<Aseq> moj echo sploh nima -b ja
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<alyosha_> sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<alyosha_> tako dela ql
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyMelon> resno ?
<CrazyMelon> ker meni ne :D
<CrazyMelon> kot rečeno...echo men se zdi da potrebuje en switch
<alyosha_> zdj se mdal
<alyosha_> oz. sem logiral sudo su
<alyosha_> in pol brez sudota
<alyosha_> ker je neki trokiralo
<CrazyMelon> mhm
<Aseq> tisti # pred echo pomeni da nucas root
<CrazyMelon> ker potrebuje switch :D
<CrazyMelon> se da tudi s sudo
<Aseq> hm cudno da se da - zaradi >
<alyosha_> samo a ste vedli vi da če utipkaš DIR v cmd ti izpiše vsebino imenika v katerem se nahajaš:D
<alyosha_> pizda zakaj moramo bit danes tu res
<CrazyMelon> da ga je.. ne morem se spomnit ker switch je
<CrazyMelon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a si vedu, da to dela tud na linuxu?
<alyosha_> dela ja tudi na linuxu samo si bolj hud če uporabljaš ls
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> CrazyMelon pridi tu notri reči da je bomba
<alyosha_> da gremo domow
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyMelon> ma ustani in poberi se človek
<CrazyMelon> nimam kaj delat tle
<alyosha_> ma ja nebom tu kr Å¡ow bom padu pol zaradi tebe:D
<alyosha_> čuden tič je ta Fürst
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyMelon> on ni tič
<alyosha_> tašen zgleda ko en psiho:D
<CrazyMelon> on je tüč
<CrazyMelon> :D
<Aseq> jaz sem ga predlagal za naj asistenta
<alyosha_> ma sj je ql..se trudi
<alyosha_> samo je malo tko
<alyosha_> čuden
<alyosha_> oddaja neke čuden vibracije.DD
<CrazyMelon> ne vem ravno kaj je naj na njemu...polz je kul :) pa prahec itak
<miha> prahec?
<CrazyMelon> jp... andrej something..pozabu priimek
<CrazyMelon> ah..krevl..na twitterju je tudi kot prahec :D
<Aseq> Krevl. Andrej Krevl
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_: ajdeeeeee
<alyosha_> pizda če mora razlo
<alyosha_> razložit kako se premikaš med direktoriji
<alyosha_> ow
<alyosha_> !
<CrazyMelon> pa kolko to on razlaga
<alyosha_> :D
<CrazyMelon> :D
 * miha misli, da "pozna" iz neta :)
<alyosha_> ma tip samo razlaga:D
<alyosha_> in 80% folka tu ne ve kaj je cd dir cd ..
<alyosha_> nwem no
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_: kaj je blo unemu tipu
<CrazyMelon> k je tko..ful suh
<alyosha_> aja uni
<alyosha_> nwem
<alyosha_> pomoje je neki bolan
<alyosha_> buu
<alyosha_> nemora bit use ql da je tak
<alyosha_> al pa ma kašno anorexijo
<alyosha_> ..
<alyosha_> buu
<CrazyMelon> stari...hujši kot uni iz kenije
<alyosha_> hehe
<alyosha_> ma pomoje je neki bolan
<alyosha_> ki praw uno na faci mu vidiš obris lobanje
<alyosha_> samo ko
<alyosha_> ža
 * sasa84 uščipne alyosha 
<andrejz> CrazyLemon a mi lahko daš datoteke za punbb prevest, ker tole zdaj je rahlo katastrofično
 * sasa84 pa CrazyMelon ugrizne v rito :P
<zdobersek> that's it
<zdobersek> nazaj na 11.04
<sasa84> zdobersek, a si že obupal?
<andrejz> zdoberšek a ti ne dela?
<alyosha_> kjesi šaška
<alyosha_> :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne, obupu bom najkasnej v petek
<zdobersek> andrejz: dela od zacetka, potem pa pocasi stvar tone ...
<andrejz> moraš pridt na install fest
<andrejz> ti bo BigWhale pomagal :P
<alyosha_> zdobersek kaj si 11.10 mel gor?
<zdobersek> vsake 20-30 minut vrze wlan ven
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: zdej? ne :)
<zdobersek> alyosha_: da
<sasa84> tuki sem ljoši :D
<BigWhale> andrejz, saj bos vpetek priprvil eno 15 minutno predavanje, a ne? :>
<zdobersek> pa se batrijo zre ~30% hitrej
<zdobersek> je pa gnome3 kul, tu ni debate.
<CrazyMelon> si probal unity-2d?
<CrazyMelon> tudi tam žre enako hitro baterijo?
<alyosha_> ma ne valja 11.10 :D
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: Gnome classic
<zdobersek> brez efektov
<zdobersek> sej zadnje case se govori o nekem bugu v kernelu
<zdobersek> k dost vec zre baterije
<andrejz> ej, težka bo Bw, mislim da ne bo šlo
<andrejz> @zdoberšek: v bistvu ni bug
<CrazyMelon> its a feature
<CrazyMelon> :D
<zdobersek> imam pa glede izpadanja wlana v sumu NetworkManager
<zdobersek> ker syslog pravi, da se je wlan uspesno povezu
<andrejz> amapk je tako, da prej so imel neko varčevanje privzeto omogočeno za vse. za večino je bilo ok, nekaterim se je pa sesuvalo in zmrzovalo
<zdobersek> sam NM jebe mele po svoje
<BigWhale> andrejz, predlagas koga drucga? :/
<zdobersek> s/jebe//
<andrejz> tkao da so zdaj privzeto varčevanje onemogočili in poskušajo določit kateri čipi majo težave
<andrejz> @BW: predlagam CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> +1
<CrazyMelon> -2
<BigWhale> +5
<andrejz> a samo 15 minut bo predavanje?
<CrazyMelon> -15
<CrazyMelon> pika
<CrazyMelon> konec
<zdobersek> +infinity
<CrazyMelon> stop igre
<BigWhale> ja pol pa se 15 minut za odprtakoda.si
<andrejz> jaz CL kvadriram, dobimo +225
<CrazyMelon> ne gre..sm dal že piko :D
<BigWhale> mislim lahk je tud dalj
<zdobersek> we win, CrazyMelon does the job
<andrejz> kdo bo pa OK.si mel?
<CrazyMelon> BigWhale: a ti mogoče veš če lahk lugos zrihta ssl cert?
<BigWhale> robert ludvik
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_: bo kaj? :)
<alyosha_> :D
<andrejz> @Bw: ql
<alyosha_> ewo zdj usak čas bomo diplomirali
<alyosha_> tako da bi mogli končat zdj usak čas
<alyosha_> :D
<andrejz> CL: kaj je pol s punbb?
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: nič..potrebno ga je prevest :)
<CrazyMelon> mislim
<CrazyMelon> extensione
<andrejz> jaz rabim .po al karkoli je že
<CrazyMelon> pozabu sm kaj je
<CrazyMelon> :)
<andrejz> pa ne samo to, tle maš nekej nize kot so pošiljam in podobno (nesprejemljivo)
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: kje tle
<andrejz> na forumu
<CrazyMelon> to je lahk
<CrazyMelon> sam take vidne bomo popravli
<CrazyMelon> :P
<andrejz> no daj link
<CrazyMelon> do česa?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: gnome-alsamixer 0.9.7 ne shrani nastavitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5196/new/posts/
<andrejz> do php, kjer so ti nizi
<andrejz> BigWhale, kaj če bi ti Pazkota pa ponija osebno povabil na install fest?
<andrejz> samo pol se boš samo z nijma ukvarjal ;)
<BigWhale> naj ju en drug povabi :>
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: kaj je bil moj prvi odgovor? :) preberi si ga Å¡e enkrat
<Sky[x]> mene ne bo na ubuntu release ker mam s sluzbo neki :S
<CrazyMelon> ooo
<CrazyMelon> konec je
<CrazyMelon> gremo
<Sky[x]> lost terminal hehe :D
<kubanc> ej, a kdo ve, tehnologije kot so Hyper Threadiing, itd... A more bit programska koda tko napisana da deluje z razlicnimi tehnologijami procesorja, al to ksna druga koda obvladuje
<miha> !g hyper threading
<Seniorita> Hyper-threading - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-threading
<miha> kolk razumem, OS misli, da je več corov, sam v resnici ni?!
<andrejz> jap
<andrejz> mislim da se procesor pretvarja da je dvojederni, čeprav je enojedrni
<andrejz> a kdo ve kaj je to inlay za CD case
<andrejz> a je to ozka stranica na CD Å¡katlici?
<miha> andrejz: no saj, glede na to da se od pentiumov dalje prevaja CISC koda v notranjo RISC kodo procesorjev in da že pentium ma več enot... v bistvu je vsak tak procesor.. več..jedrni
<miha> andrejz: HT pač so ugotovil, da hitrej dela (20%), če windows misli, da sta dve jedri
<miha> lahk boljš zapolni zmogljivosti
<andrejz> @miha: jaz sem samo hotel rečt, da je trik na strani procesorja, ne na strani OS-a
<miha> ja
<andrejz> lol@20%, 2% at best (in real life)
<miha> tak pravjo no :)
<kubanc> ja, zakaj pa potem program ne deluje oz racuna z vec jedri hkrati...
<andrejz> pravjo tud da novi ariel 9 vrst madežev odstrani al kolk :P
<Sky[x]> ll
<Sky[x]> lol
<miha> kubanc: programi vidijo tisto kar je na zunaj
<miha> programi še vedno mislijo, da je to pač x86
<miha> čeprav od pentium dalje, je znotraj čist drugače
<andrejz> @kubanc: program mora biti tako napisan, da lahko izkoristi več jeder
<kubanc> torej, je koda programa tista, ki narekuje tempo racunanja...
<miha> če je več niti/procesov, potem je kej možnosti, da se uporabi več jeder. je pa odvisno od OS in vsega.
<miha> če gledava pa en proces, je pa odvisno od algoritma
<miha> večina algoritmov je zaporednih
<miha> torej za en proces, ti več jeder večinoma nič ne koristi, rajši hitrejše jedro
<andrejz> OS lahko naredi tako, da se na enmu procu muzka rola na drugem pa nekaj računa
<andrejz> miha je vse prav povedal
<miha> so pa današnji os (win/linux/mac) večopravilni, torej imajo dost procesov da zaposlijo jedra
<andrejz> skratka Å¡pili rabjo hitra jedra
<andrejz> je pa res tud to, da majo novi proci to foro, da če rabiš samo 1 al pa 2 jedri od 4
<andrejz> da se avtomatsko 1 jedro izklopi
<andrejz> drugi pa dobi +10 do + 15 % višjo frekvenco začasno
<miha> pač, obstaja fizikalna omejitev kolk 'Ghz' je lahko vezje, če zvečaš frekvenco, morš zvečat napetost, da je stabilno stanje 0 ali 1 za vsak bit. večja napetost, več moči, bolj se greje
<miha> obstaja pa tudi max napetost ko to gre
<miha> medtem ko pr manjšanju vezji imajo pa še nekaj placa
<miha> torej lažje je narest več jeder, kot hitrejše jedro
<miha> max frekvenca ko to gre
<andrejz> problem je v sami tehnologiji, ker ti ne moreš tako hitro tistih elektronov šopat
<andrejz> 3 GHz = 0.33 ns za en switch
<miha> ja za dražja vezja je pa 4 ghz omejitev ane?
<miha> tak sm slišu
<miha> v glavnem meja je
<miha> medtem ko več corov jim pa ratuje :D
<miha> bo treba počas optične procesorje zrihtat :D
<miha> pol bo mir za neki časa
<andrejz> kake optične, kvantne
<miha> eh
<miha> optične
<miha> na kvatnih ne delajo trenutni programi.. brezveze
<miha> optika...
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDJQHeA8QHE
<Seniorita> The Job Reference      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<Grega> ve kdo za kaksne ql ikone s stevilkami 1-5 ?
<CrazyLemon> em..dobiš jih v kalkulatorju? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf...zakaj nisi omenla da maš b'day ??????
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja ne morm kr kričat kle :P
<CrazyLemon> pa happy birthday stara sablja!!
<CrazyLemon> :* :$
<Grega> woooooooooooooo partyyyyyyyy
<Grega> vse najboljse!
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon :*
<sasa84> hvala Grega :*
<nafisa> neki je narobe z meno ...
<Grega> oh
<nafisa> prejšnji izgled ubuntu.si mi je bil bolj všeč
<Grega> kateri gumbi so naj.. http://www.shrani.si/f/3r/lX/SiiW6gM/foo.png ?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno za kaj ti rabijo
<CrazyLemon> ampak so prvi še nekak najbolši
<Grega> agree
<Grega> nafisa se seveda ne strinja
<nafisa> kaj se ne strinjam?
<Grega> kateri gumbi so najlepsi
<nafisa> sorry, miki ... doma sem ... shrani si mi na chromu ne dela ... na FF mi pa pol ure odpira
<Grega> oz. najprimernejsi
<nafisa> ne vem, kaj mi siol muti
<Grega> v redu je, pikica
<nafisa> na T2 mi vse super dela
<nafisa> na file.si daj
<Grega> ok
<sasa84> Grega, prvi so mi ok
<CrazyLemon> why are there hamburgers in your  underwear? "are you serious..OMG are you saying i have assburger (asperger's)"
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> not funny
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWCol2dicko&feature=share
<Seniorita> Å iptar zove Hitnu u Karlovcu!      - YouTube
<ziga5551> Hej !
<ziga555> Morda se že kdo ubadal z WOL-om na ubuntu server ?
<Sky[x]> kaj pa rabis ?
<Sky[x]> to mislis wake on lan ?
<ziga555> Seveda
<ziga555> Kateri program uporabljate za paketke ?
<Aseq> ziga555, GNOME sudoku
<ziga555> -.- ?
<Aseq> hec
<ziga555> hmm
<ziga555> res noben ne ve ?
<nafisa> Å¡e enga sem na ubuntu dobila
<nafisa> wiiiiiiiiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> bl4z a dela alias? :)
<Sky[x]> ziga555:
<Sky[x]> nastavis nastavitev za kartico
<Sky[x]> da se zbudi in to je to
<Sky[x]> kaj te muci ?
<Grega> a ni to pol bios zadeva?
<Sky[x]> v biosu moras pa imeti nastavljeno da se lahko zacene ce preko kartice
 * miha se se kr krega z android-support@google
<miha> dvakrat na dan mi neki lepega napišejo :)
<Sky[x]> je ze kdo sprobov chrome remote desktop ?
<miha> me zanima kolk časa se bomo šli to
<miha> nism si mislu, da se to tud zgodi :D
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> s kakimi se morm jst ukvarjat ...
<nafisa> nekaj ni z gonilniki vredu
<nafisa> posodobil mi je pa samo gonilnik za modem 23:28:11
<nafisa> kar se mi kar malo čudno zdi 23:28:21
<nafisa> vlc iščem pa je za plačat
<nafisa> zdej pa javka, k je treba geslo vpisovat
<nafisa> ma, naj se goni
<Sky[x]> m ker likalnik bi en student bogi kupu > :D
<Grega> pomoje ga nebi
<Sky[x]> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2443933813827&set=a.1081277188263.2014679.1116316094&type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Facebook
<Sky[x]> objavlam mal slike :P
<Grega> slabo ti to objavljas
<Sky[x]> a _
<Sky[x]> kva paj narobe /
<Sky[x]> ?
<Sky[x]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307597_2443933813827_1116316094_32927242_694348017_n.jpg
<Sky[x]> ce ti un link ne dela :)
<Grega> a, ta dela
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-11
<zdobersek> http://delo.si/druzba/infoteh/danes-odprte-kode-ne-more-nihce-vec-spregledati-niti-velike-korporacije.html
<Seniorita> Danes odprte kode ne more nihče več spregledati, niti velike korporacije
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Raznoth: Namestitev Ubuntu na prvo particijo namesto Windows. Kako?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5197/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon Å¡kolarac si poklical gor?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zdej bom
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<alyosha> povej ti meni kako je mozno pri sestrični majo wlan in ko se ugasne PC hišni ne dela wlan več:)
<alyosha> nisem Å¡e Å¡ow pogledat
<alyosha> ma se mi čuje tko malo
<alyosha> neverjetno
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ajaa tipi m islim da majo telemach
<alyosha> pol je use jasno:D
<alyosha> ki delam jim je wlan en hud model ki obvlada preveč :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha po eni uri :D
<alyosha> lahko klices?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..gužva pred vrati :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sm najdu en izpit
<CrazyLemon> ki mi je priznan
<CrazyLemon> ni ga pa na predmetniku v sežani :)
<alyosha> lol tip nabire ispite ko gobe
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> eee jaro vidiš ti kako jeto ko ne nardiš redno:o
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> 63717 * ORGANIZACIJA RAČUNALNIKOV   	 (priznan izpit) 	-	30.11.2010	 9	
<CrazyLemon> '-' = letnik
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> - letnik
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dobro je to
<alyosha> lahko ga ponuicaš kjer ti rabi
<alyosha> ko nek jolly
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..če bodo upoštevali oni tega jollya :D
<alyosha> ahaha
<alyosha> nwem zakaj mam občutek da ne:D
<alyosha> že ki tolko komplicirajo glede drugega
<CrazyLemon> ah ja :)
<alyosha> ah ja:D
<polz> Test DCOP
<CrazyLemon> Test failed.
<CrazyLemon> kere komplikacije
<CrazyLemon> jao
<nafisa> kere pa?
<duskala> dober dan all
<nafisa> oj, duskala
<duskala> morm se pohvalt mam novga laptopa zase z ubuntu 11.04 trenutno gor ... :)
<nafisa> dej ga Å¡e men kupi ... pa se pol pohvali, da si mi kupil ...
<nafisa> lol
<duskala> core 2 duo z quadro nvidia grafiko not
<duskala> hehe
<duskala> dell
<duskala> rabljen .. sam mora delat :)
<Grega> mater, od cetrtka sem ze bolan :S
<nafisa> ja, ti revček
<nafisa> js sem od prejšnje sobote
<Grega> 1:0 za tebe
<CrazyLemon> nafisa mah fri me en mal nateguje :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, nič novega ...
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> kaj boste meli vi telovadbo?
<yang> telovadba kot obvezni predmet na faksu?
<CrazyLemon> yang izbirni
<yang> hehe kot mala sola
<yang> as naredu maturo alyosha
<nafisa> očitno jo je, če se je na fax vpisu
<kubanc> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1227-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1227-1/
<kubanc> a komu dela stran http://www.tenda.cn/
<Pepelka> Shenzhen Tenda Technology Co., Ltd.-All For Better NetWorking
<kubanc> ful pocas dela
<CrazyLemon> alyosha danes greš kar sam na vaje :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.overland-cruising.org/
<Pepelka> Overland Cruising
<CrazyLemon> tole ma en asistent :)
<CrazyLemon> kr kul zgleda :)
<CrazyLemon> kje je miha
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/jankovicev-dan-d-odlocitev-bo-koncno-znana.html
<Pepelka> FOTO: Janković: Moj odgovor je da. Grem na parlamentarne volitve! - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> ta novica ga bo razveselila
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si wiki] ubuntuguide  http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=ubuntuguide&amp;do=diff&amp;1318342212
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..slovenske železnice urejajo wiki :D
<kubanc> kva pomeni:RAID 5 parity information
<kubanc> parity information?
<CrazyLemon>  46.3 MiB +  27.6 MiB =  73.9 MiB	gwibber-service (5)
<CrazyLemon>  89.5 MiB +   7.7 MiB =  97.2 MiB	Xorg
<CrazyLemon> 174.5 MiB +   1.7 MiB = 176.2 MiB	thunderbird-bin
<CrazyLemon> 498.1 MiB +  38.4 MiB = 536.5 MiB	chrome (15)
<CrazyLemon> gwibber je..sick
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jutri ob 14:35
<blackice> ima kdo kaksne izkusnje z web scrape-anjem? mi lahko priporocate kaksno knjigo/obsezen tutorial za zacetek?
<blackice> vse kar sem do sedaj nasel je bilo nekaj tutorialov ki so obsegali samo par odstavkov
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni samo regex zajebancija?
<blackice> ce delas z regexi moras narediti za vsako stran posebej in prilagoditi regexe ob vsaki spremembi strani
<blackice> no, vsaj to sem razbral iz teh tutorialov
<Grega> jow krejzi!
<sasa84> jow Grega
<Grega> jow sasa
<sasa84> wassup :P
 * sasa84 požgečka Grega 
 * sasa84 ugruzne CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> just chillin'
<sasa84> *ugrizne :D
<sasa84> priden priden ;)
<Grega> u?
<CrazyLemon> jow gregi!
<CrazyLemon> miha pepelka je broken
 * CrazyLemon ogruzne sasa84 
<miha> ni
<sasa84> Grega, ma nč... mal šarm kle po kompu :P
<zdobersek> eno ?
<CrazyLemon> miha je...al pa si odstranu rss feed za ubuntu.si
<zdobersek> je mozno en racunalnik z drugim povezat prek eth0, potem pa iz prvega do interneta dostopat prek drugega, ki je povezan skoz wifi?
<miha> CrazyLemon: nism
<miha> 11:04 [Ubuntu.si] Raznoth: Namestitev Ubuntu na prvo particijo namesto Windows. Kako? http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5197/new/posts/
<Pepelka> Namestitev Ubuntu na prvo particijo namesto Windows. Kako? (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<miha> to je prebrala
<miha> novejšega prispevka pa ni
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<miha> kr preveri http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/feed/rss/
<Pepelka> <![CDATA[Ubuntu.si forum]]>
<CrazyLemon> js sm zdej dva posta
<CrazyLemon> naredu
<miha> to ste pa vi forum zavozl
<miha> prever
<miha> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/feed/rss/
<Pepelka> <![CDATA[Ubuntu.si forum]]>
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> pa res
<pet3r> ma kdo idejo kaksno dobro serijo gledat?
<CrazyLemon> pet3r breaking bad
<CrazyLemon> miha ne js ne andrejm nima pojma zakaj je outdated
<CrazyLemon> nimava*
<sasa84> pet3r, zaročarane gospodinje? :P
<pet3r> crazy sem pregledav vse dele :D
<sasa84> lool
<sasa84> jaoo
<sasa84> razočarane :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: po moje to prikazuje samo nove prispevke
<pet3r> tut razocarane gospodinje spremljam :D
<CrazyLemon> čarozarane!
<miha> ne komentarjev?
<pet3r> pa dexterja sem tut pregledu
<pet3r> je gledo kdo the wire?
<miha> torej, samo ko je nova tema?
<sasa84> jag? :P
<blackice> sons of anarchy?
<CrazyLemon> miha maš prav
<CrazyLemon> ampak nismo nič štimali
<CrazyLemon> rssa
 * CrazyLemon sploh ne ve kje se rihtajo rss nastavitve
<zdobersek> great success
<sasa84> CrazyLemon hoče rečt, d pojma nima
<zdobersek> sasa84: to itak vsi vemo :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: http://punbb.informer.com/forums/topic/23082/extension-release-posts-rss-feed-punpostsfeed/
<Pepelka> [extension release] Posts RSS feed (pun_posts_feed) (Page 1) - PunBB 1.3 extensions - PunBB Forums
<miha> prej pa o tem debata http://punbb.informer.com/forums/topic/23059/show-latest-posts-rather-than-topic-in-rss/
<Pepelka> Show latest posts rather than topic in RSS? (Page 1) - PunBB 1.3 troubleshooting - PunBB Forums
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2011/10/visja_verjetnost_bankrota_slovenije.aspx
<Pepelka> Verjetnost bankrota Slovenije je 17,7-odstotna - Planet Siol.net
<uni4dfx> Še večja ko če ciganković pride v parlament :)
<sasa84> ja kaj bomo pa volil zdj? :P
<sasa84> kšno eksotično stranko? :)
 * miha SDS
<lynxlynxlynx> blackice: html in css sta povsod enaka
<miha> uni4dfx: tole z jankovićem je prov neokusno, cela slovenija se zdej ukvarja s tem marginalcem
<miha> vsa medijska mašinerija levosučnih aktvirana
<uni4dfx> ma bolani so
<uni4dfx> 24ur sploh
<uni4dfx> zdej zadn let pa tud RTV
<uni4dfx> govorijo neki o strankah
<uni4dfx> in tko kr naenkrat iz belga dneva začnejo o patriji spet
<miha> ma, patrijo sploh brezveze omenjat
<uni4dfx> nevem kaj je bol žalostno
<uni4dfx> da že petstotič to pogrevajo
<miha> sam pravim, janković ma tistih 10% podpore, promovirajo ga pa kot da bi blo 90% ljudi zanj
<miha> prov  neokusno
<uni4dfx> al to da bojo naivne budale spet nasedale
<uni4dfx> (slovenske ovce)
<miha> pač mamo smolo, da nimamo resnih neodvisnih medijev
<miha> ne vem no res, žalostno je to
<miha> da bo treba počakat na bankrot, da se kej spuca
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> zlato kupt pa podpirat bankrot
<Grega> mb-lj je 1:20h ?
<miha> uni4dfx: ma rajš orožje :D
<miha> kaj boš z zlatom
<Grega> lol
<Grega> Microsoft je danes postavil spletno stran Your Browser Matters, na kateri uporabnikom izpiše oceno varnosti njihovega brskalnika. Trenutno so podprti le Internet Explorer, Firefox in Chrome, od katerih dobi najvišjo oceno prav IE
<lynxlynxlynx> WineHQ AppDB Login Database Compromised :(
<zdobersek> Grega: self-explanatory
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2011-October/097753.html
<Pepelka> [Wine] WineHQ database compromise
<Grega> treba bo na ie presaltat
<zdobersek> Receiving objects:  14% (1783/12398), 12.54 MiB | 43 KiB/s
<zdobersek> to je moj lajf
<zdobersek> like a boss ... in 1997
<CrazyLemon> slovenija ima za pošto sam [1-9]{4} ne ?
<Grega> ja
<Grega> ja
<zdobersek> evo, 11.04 dela net bp
<zdobersek> wireless that is
<sasa84> a v 11.10 heca'
<zdobersek> aha.
<zdobersek> http://weedoom.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/ipad-vs-stone.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> kdo je že isku plac v ljubljani?
<miha> zdobersek: kul
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: marko
<lynxlynxlynx> no če ga kdo vid, ma ena kolegica dve sobi na poljanski odveč
<sasa84> zdobersek, LOL :)
<lynxlynxlynx> to je center za nepoznavalce
<CrazyLemon> poljanska je kul
<CrazyLemon> sam je tudi $$
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdej k ti wlan dela
<CrazyLemon> bi lahk napisal kako novico :D
<zdobersek> This just in: na 11.04 wlan dela solidno
<CrazyLemon> be serious gaddemit
<zdobersek> This just in: na 11.04 wlan dela perfektno
<zdobersek> al mam dobre cimre
<zdobersek> vsi visijo na netu
<CrazyLemon> jah..v Å¡tudentski sobi si
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa misliš da počnejo študentje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> students study!
<CrazyLemon> right..
<zdobersek> in ce nisi student racunalniske smeri, ti racunalnik pri studiju ne more pomagat
<zdobersek> tko da GTFO
<CrazyLemon> they masturbate!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to sam v kopru.
<zdobersek> ke v LJ se pa studira ...
<zdobersek> se transmission ne vlece vec ko 80kBps
<zdobersek> vcasih gre za kake pol minute na 150 ...
<zdobersek> zalost.
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-12
<nafisa> g+ ne dela ...
<nafisa> Spletna stran ni na voljo
<nafisa> Spletna stran na naslovu https://plus.google.com/u/0/?hl=sl&tab=XX morda začasno ne deluje ali pa je bila trajno premaknjena na nov spletni naslov. Napaka 15 (net::ERR_SOCKET_NOT_CONNECTED): Neznana napaka.
<Pepelka> Google +: skupna raba v resničnem življenju, predelana za splet.
<andrejz> u fancy, login preko spletne strani celo deluje
<andrejz> a lahko kdo z 11.10 nalo
<andrejz> nalo
<andrejz> naloži
<andrejz> pomoč pa pogleda v katerem jeziku je (ANG al SLO)
<andrejz> pismo ž me zeza
<andrejz> zdobersek mas 11.10?
<zdobersek> andrejz: 11.04
<andrejz> a v 11.04 je v slovenščini pomoč?
<andrejz> pri meni na 11.10 ni v slo pa ne vem al je z mano kaj narobe al kaj :)
<andrejz> ker drugi jeziki majo prevode
<zdobersek> andrejz: F1?
<andrejz> ja al pa vtipkaj pomoč / help v dash
<andrejz> eno od tega bi moralo delat
<zdobersek> dash?
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> Ubuntu Desktop Guide mislis?
<andrejz> ma tisto, k se ti odpre v unity
<andrejz> to ja
<zdobersek> vem kaj je dash, ampak sem se na gnomeu
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> andrejz: men se odpre v anglescini, ampak imam cel sistem v tem jeziku
<andrejz> you unholy - moraš unity laufat
<andrejz> pa še v angleščini .. ccc :P
<zdobersek> ja.
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> sej unity je lep, ampak nazadnje mi je asociiru na nek vmesnik za otroke
<zdobersek> tko, na sladkarije me spominja,
<zdobersek> .
<andrejz> heh
<andrejz> jaz tud razmišljam, da bi šel na lxde na netbooku
<andrejz> zarad rama predvsem
<zdobersek> mja, vsake pol leta je sistem sigurno bolj potraten
<andrejz> kolikor sem bral se predvsem počasneje zažene kot 11.04, kar se rama tiče pa ni neke razlike
<andrejz> ej CrazyLemon spremeni topic
<andrejz> ta faq kaže na napačno pomoč
<andrejz> + lahko daš release party not
<zdobersek> skoda za boot time
<zdobersek> en al dva releasea nazaj so kr precej to promoviral
<andrejz> saj ni dosti slabši
<andrejz> Ubuntu 8.04: 18 seconds Ubuntu 8.10: 16 seconds Ubuntu 9.04: 9 seconds Ubuntu 9.10: 51 seconds Ubuntu 10.04: 10.41 seconds Ubuntu 10.10: 9.60 seconds Ubuntu 11.04: 5.80 seconds Ubuntu 11.10: 6.76 seconds
<andrejz> Ubuntu 10.10: 9.28 seconds Ubuntu 11.04: 5.61 seconds Ubuntu 11.10: 7.64 seconds
<zdobersek> 9.10 51 sekund ?!?
<zdobersek> zanimivo
<zdobersek> tale 11.10 vsaj zame zadnjih par dni kr problematicen.
<andrejz> neki bug je bil
<zdobersek> vsake 20-30 sekund wifi pade
<zdobersek> in je treba rebootat ... ko sem to parkrat naredil, NetworkManager sploh ni vec zaznavu wifi cipa
<zdobersek> oz. ga ni prikazoval, ker sem vseen nekak bil povezan na to brezzicno
<andrejz> čudno
<andrejz> očitno mam jaz ful srečo s hardwareom
<zdobersek> jaz jo tudi imam ... na 11.04 :)
<zdobersek> v cetrtek al pa petek dam se enkrat 11.10 gor, ce bojo se problemi, vrzem syslog na launchpad
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Raznoth: Obstaja Mozbackup za Ubuntu? Za restore Thunderburd pošto  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5198/new/posts/
<zdobersek> sem pa ze vceri dvakrat poradiral cel disk
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj ti maš tudi danes?
<zdobersek> net je pa v pizdi tule
<zdobersek> en zgleda torrente vlece dol nonstop, nam pa drobtince povezave ostanejo
<zdobersek> je za siol kak spletni vmesnik?
<zdobersek> da dostopas do routerja?
<zdobersek> recimo, doma mam amis & nek speedtouch router
<zdobersek> in lahko dostopam na http://speedtouch.lan
<andrejz> alyosha maš 11.10?
<alyosha> andrejz sem mel pa sem pobrisal ker mi ni delalo ql
<alyosha> neki z grafičnimi drajverji ni štimalo najbolše
<andrejz> katero grafo pa maš?
<alyosha> ati neki neki
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> a 4xxx?
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> mozno
<alyosha> caki da pogledam
<alyosha> samo nevem kje
<alyosha> moram prav prizgat laptopa:D
<andrejz> pa maš AMD driverje al odprtokodne?
<alyosha> 4xxx je ja
<alyosha> ma oboje sem probal
<alyosha> in oboje je blo en k.
<alyosha> nvem ni delalo kot treba
<alyosha> samo sem pa mel Å¡e
<alyosha> beta verzijo
<alyosha> sj a je final sploh ze zunaj?
<andrejz> jutri bo, samo ne bo nekih sprememb
<alyosha> aha aha
<andrejz> če daily build oz. release candidate namestiš ne bo nekih razlik
<alyosha> uglavnem meni ni delalo ql
<alyosha> in na drugem laptopu
<alyosha> vaio sony
<alyosha> pa Å¡e bolj dizastr:D
<alyosha> isto p roblemi z grafiko
<andrejz> u glavnem od AMD-ja gonilnika ne bi smel rabit več
<andrejz> tud v 3D so gonilniki na nivoju
<andrejz> če primerjaš 11.04 pa 11.10 - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_oneiric_oktoberfest&num=4
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] The Other Issue With Ubuntu 11.10: Boot Speed
<alyosha> sj meni tudi 11.04 ni bla preveč ušeč:) sem še vedno na 10.04 in 10.10
<alyosha> delajo ko  urca
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> jaz sem pa zadovoljen z unityem
<alyosha> sj je ql in use samo nwem
<alyosha> ne dela mi na nobenem pcju tko kot bi mogu
<alyosha> je pa res da sem zajebal ker sem dal drajverje
<alyosha> od amd -ja
<andrejz> mogoče ma to kakšen efekt da imam na obeh kompih intel
<alyosha> bimogu pustit pa probat
<alyosha> samo na vaiotu tudi je intel ne pa je na 11.04
<alyosha> kr crknu unity
<alyosha> sploh ni delal več
<alyosha> ko si bootal
<andrejz> samo je zanimivo, da sem ko smo mel en prikaz ubuntuja probal z live cd na enmu k je mel nvidijo pa je najdu gonilnike pa je kar delal v 3D
<alyosha> ja sj a ni da ma ubuntu z atijem probleme
<alyosha> tkosplošno zanano?
<andrejz> mislim da ne
<andrejz> odkar ga je AMD prevzel so se gonilniki ZELO popravili (tako od AMD-ja kot odprtokodni)
<andrejz> ne vem pa kako je z APU-ji?
<alyosha> buu nwem nwem
<alyosha> vem samo da 10.10 dela super dobro:D
<alyosha> ostalo me je malo razočaralo
<alyosha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t487804#crta
<Pepelka> Microsoftova stran oceni varnost brskalnikov: prvi IE, drugi Chrome @ Slo-Tech
<alyosha> tipi niso resni:D
<andrejz> tr
<andrejz> tržni delež pa še kar pada :)
<alyosha> samo so hudi...microsoft naredu nek web ki testira po nekih njihovih varjantah in IE  je najbolši:D
<alyosha> nemorajo to tko..to bi mogu nekdo neutralen delat
<alyosha> samo je kr padu IE u zandjih letih ne
<alyosha> kolko majo še kaj deleža?
<andrejz> med 40 pa 50 odvisno koga vprašaš
<alyosha> samo Å¡e vedno so prvi al kaj
<alyosha> kaj je narobe z narodom?
<zdobersek> andrejz: glede APUjev lahk pa CrazyLemon vprassas
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> alyosha: pebkacs all around
<andrejz> ga bom preden bom nov netbook nabavu
<andrejz> IMO, že konec drugega leta morda IE ne bo več prvi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> FF je drugi ne
<alyosha> pol pa chrome/safari
<alyosha> nekje skupaj?
<andrejz> chrome je daleč pred safari
<andrejz> in čedalje bli
<andrejz> bližje FF
<zdobersek> tak, zdej pa zares
 * zdobersek goes off
<andrejz> alyosha: http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-monthly-201009-201110
<Pepelka> StatCounter Global Stats - Browser, OS, Search Engine including Mobile Market Share
<alyosha> pff chrome dobro Å¡iba
<alyosha> safari sem msilu useeno da ma večji % glede na to da MACov ni tko malo
<alyosha> samo verjetno tudi oni furajo FF
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> pr chrome se res pokaže moč marketing
<andrejz> marketinga
<alyosha> kaj so ga reklamirali zdj al kaj?
<alyosha> ker tu je videt u enem mescu
<alyosha> je naraslo za skoraj 10%
<alyosha> oz. za 10+%
<andrejz> skoz ga
<andrejz> samo ne pri nas
<andrejz> bolj na zahodu
<alyosha> sej sej
<alyosha> in Å¡e dober je ne:D
<alyosha> meni je chrome daleč najbolši
<alyosha> FF prizgem samo če mi jebe kaj flash
<alyosha> samo tudi to zdj z enim updatom mi ne več
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> FF se je ful upočasnil
<alyosha> pa to neki usake 3 dni nova verzija ko majo zdj tudi ni lih neki
<alyosha> lol ta graf zmaga:D
<alyosha> http://gs.statcounter.com/?PHPSESSID=6lreo1318u43uuk8aceodctt72#search_engine-ww-monthly-201009-201109
<Pepelka> StatCounter Global Stats - Browser, OS, Search Engine including Mobile Market Share
<alyosha> sploh nevem kaj se je MS lotu tega Binga
<andrejz> zajebal so z Bingom
<andrejz> prvič so ful dnarja zgubil
<andrejz> drugač so zgubil čas, pa sta jih Android & iPhone prehitela po levi in desni
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sploh se niso kaj meli spuščat u to res
<alyosha> samo minus
<alyosha> ee microsoft
<alyosha> lih zdj kasen teden nazaj
<alyosha> sem gledal je bil na enem programu
<alyosha> dokumentares
<alyosha> dokumentarec
<alyosha> od bill gatesa in microsofta
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> je blo zanimivo pogledat
<alyosha> ne gre njim internetna stran biznisa niti malo ne in se trudijo in trudijo in ne gre
<alyosha> :D
<l0wkey> re
<alyosha> ma nmj zdj sem vidu kašen gol je dal tip učiraj:D
<alyosha> še njemu ni blo jasno da je šla u gol žoga.D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nimam nič ob treh..samo grem gor ker itak moram par stvari narest..tko da se ne voziva posebej :)
<alyosha> ma hudo ane
<alyosha> pridi ja 14:35 tu ko zadnjic
<alyosha> pa gremo
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | Pogosta vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice -> http://goo.gl/Nd9r8 | 12.04 = Precise Pangolin
<BigWhale> Kaj ce bi dal v topic, da imamo release party in install fest?
<CrazyLemon> dej :)
<andrejz> pa link za FAQ spremeni
<andrejz> @CrazyLemon, daj prid predavat v petek
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ok
<CrazyLemon> po tem ko dobim na loteriji
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice -> http://goo.gl/Nd9r8 | Ubuntu 11.10 release party & install fest http://goo.gl/bj909
<alyosha> http://goo.gl/Nd9r8
<alyosha> ta link ne dela
<alyosha> mislim ni nič
<alyosha> lahko ga daš dol
<alyosha> aja ma to je Å¡e star url sploh
<alyosha> popravi te linke:D
<CrazyLemon> aja pa res
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice -> http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 11.10 release party & install fest http://goo.gl/bj909
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<Pepelka> root@thisisthecountdown.com: Decrypting...
<CrazyLemon> "Linux kernel developers have decided to mark the VirtualBox kernel driver as tainted crap for the significant number of problems this open-source driver has caused. The VirtualBox kernel driver reportedly causes memory corruption and other problems. With the driver being flagged as tainted crap, bug reports caused by the driver will be taken less seriously."
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tainted crap
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> dan
<uni4dfx> kdo tle?
<nafisa> na chromiumu ne dela g+???
<nafisa> uni4dfx, zgleda, da jih ni tu :)
<CrazyLemon> http://xkcd.com/963/
<Pepelka> xkcd: X11
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<LorD_DDooM> Čista resnica :)
<uni4dfx> pa tolk težko jih je blo prepričat da se je treba znebit tega nadležnga configa
<uni4dfx> trme trmaste linuxaške
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1228-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1228-1/
<Kami_> kdo vse gre v petek na release party?
<nafisa> kere datume dajete :D
<nafisa> petek ... četrtek ...
<nafisa> jst delam takrat :'(
<yang> a kdo ve, kdaj bo nexus prime naprodaj pri kaksnem nasem operaterju
<CrazyMelon> lp
<nafisa> oj, melončič
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<yang> kdor ima namen smucati na rogli, sezonska karta stane 100 eur
<yang> sam so neke omejitve
<Jorky> Hellou
<Jorky> Kaj dogaja
<CrazyMelon> dogaja dogaja!
<CrazyMelon> dogaja to da sm včeraj marsikaj prevedu in zdej ugotovim da ni nič od tega na dropboxu
<CrazyMelon> upam da je vsaj na PCju :/
<Jorky> sucks
<Jorky> to pa sucks
<Jorky> a že jutri izide nova različica al danes?
<CrazyMelon> ju3
<Jorky> I see
<Jorky> jst sem pa trenutno mal testiral tanov puppy
<Jorky> pa morm rečt da sem kr impresioniran nad njim
<CrazyMelon> andrejz:
<CrazyMelon> si že spisal novico za jutri?
<CrazyMelon> :D
<Skyx-mobile> lp :)
<Skyx-mobile> nobenga kle ? :D
<nafisa> http://www.bolha.com/oglas.php?id=oglas1276769084
<Pepelka> Prosojnice Operacijski sistemi
<CrazyMelon> se vedno najde
<CrazyMelon> lol nafisa
<nafisa> kaj ... veš, kolk sem jst plačala, da sem mela vse naprintano?
<nafisa> eno budalo mi napisalo nekje: nasifo, jelsi to ti ... :S
<nafisa> knjiga java skozi primere že prodana ... :)
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<OpenSourceCode> lep izgled novega pejga
<nafisa> men bil star bl všeč
<nafisa> :\
<OpenSourceCode> nene :)
<nafisa> kdo je nene? :D
<CrazyMelon> ti si nene
<nafisa> jst sem nafisa
<CrazyMelon> nafisa: za kok si jo prodala? mislim javo skozi primere
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> 30
<nafisa> čist nova
<CrazyMelon> a celo..fajn to
<CrazyMelon> mogoče jo tudi js prodam :D
<nafisa> ja, kupla sem jo za 42
<CrazyLemon> bah
<zdobersek> boh
<CrazyLemon> long fckin' day!
<zdobersek> ya, 24 ur.
<CrazyLemon> ma več!
<lynxlynxlynx> indeed 8|
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pravite na to
<zdobersek> povej.
<CrazyLemon> imam mapo v Dropbox folderju
<CrazyLemon> in sem naredu povezavo
<CrazyLemon> ter jo dal na namizje
<CrazyLemon> vse kar sm naredu prek povezave z Namizja
<CrazyLemon> se ni syncalo
<CrazyLemon> in je ostalo na namizju
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> na localnem dropboxu so vidne spremembe
<CrazyLemon> medtem na drugem pcju ki se tudi synca
<CrazyLemon> pa ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> resync?
<CrazyLemon> ni pomagalo..sm pauziral sync in spet ponovno dal da synca..pa noče hudič
<CrazyLemon> ah well..glavno da so se spremembe shranila
<CrazyLemon> shranile*
<zdobersek> reresync?
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj je še zanimivo??
<CrazyLemon> da v nautilusu zgoraj piše "Video" (ime folderja)
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ni!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> ubuntu je zakon pise to kar ni :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> nafisa, si kle?
<CrazyLemon> ni je kle!
<sasa84> rabm njen naslov, če bi rada kartico dobila :P
<sasa84> uf, mislm d sm jo zguglala :P
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> ona sej preselila zd v MB
<sasa84> pa ne čist u mb :P
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe, bravo
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/
<Pepelka> Google
<CrazyLemon> tole je pretty awesome :D
<sasa84> kulči :D
<marko_> jo
<marko_> CrazyLemon, a si tu
<CrazyLemon> NE!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: marko_ te isce
<marko_> povej mi nek dober film prijatelj
<CrazyLemon> marko_ ni bilo nobenga v zadnjem tednu
<CrazyLemon> torej
<marko_> =/
<CrazyLemon> kako bi prevedli "quick quote"
<marko_> v katerem kontekstu?
<CrazyLemon> to je tist citat k ti ga skopira v polje za hiter odgovor (ponavadi na strani spodaj)
<zdobersek> hiter citat.
<marko_> ^
<CrazyLemon> quote = citiraj
<CrazyLemon> quick quote = hiter citat ?
<CrazyLemon> ne more bo ti eno zravn druzga
<CrazyLemon> hitro citiraj? :D
<Sky[x]> u lej apple nove updejte dal ven :)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: to imas za shop?
<CrazyLemon> Grega ne :)
<CrazyLemon> to je za forum
<CrazyLemon> v shopu ni citatov :D
<Grega> ne, ni citatov, je pa "quote"
<Grega> ravno zato sem mislil..
<CrazyLemon> quotes
<Grega> no..
<CrazyLemon> emm...ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že to ?
<Grega> um.. :) izracuna ti npr postnino
<Grega> kot nek predracun
<uni4dfx> kako se tvori ženski spol poklica če maš podan moški spol?, npr kako veš da iz "zdravnik" nastane "zdravnica" in ne "zdravnikinja"
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx zato ker tko piše v sskj!
<uni4dfx> a si zihr da ni kako pravilo? vse se je treba nadrkat?
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: mehanik -> mehanica? :)
<Grega> mehakinica
<uni4dfx> zdobersek lol sej tud js ne vem
<uni4dfx> wtf ker fucked up jezik je to...
<uni4dfx> mehaničarka??
<CrazyLemon> Grega torej..quotes je predračun ?
<Grega> ne ravno, no :>
<CrazyLemon> jah..pol mi najd v angleščini kaj to pomeni
<CrazyLemon> ker js ne najdem nikjer tega
<CrazyLemon> so razni 'quoti' ampak ne vem če delnice al pa znani citati majo kaj z opencartom :)
<Grega> e, zdaj je "Ocena vrednosti dobave in davka"
<Grega> kr ql, naj ostane
<CrazyLemon> ni tko
<CrazyLemon> ker je "Get Quotes" en niz
<Grega> jah, amerikanosi pac imajo eno besedo
<Grega> s katero lahko povedo, to kar rabimo mi 4
<Grega> hm
<Grega> v bistvu je pa ang napis Estimate Shipping & Taxes
<CrazyLemon> da ga jebeš
<CrazyLemon> zdej ne najdem kje je ta niz
<Grega> pusti, se bo ze pojavil..
<nafisa> sasa84, kaj je?
<marko_> a pozna kdo kak dober film
<Sky[x]> ja jst, rece se mu OOP - object oriented programming :D
<Sky[x]> lahko noc grem v postlo ajde :)
<lynxlynxlynx> marko_: charade
<nafisa> sleepers
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> star ko zemla :D
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo 11.04 ?
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> crazyman
<Kami_> Grega: ti gres na release party v petek?
<Grega> um? kje, kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> kiberpipa
<CrazyLemon> cel dan
<CrazyLemon> petek 14.10
<Grega> lj?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<CrazyLemon> kiberpipa je v lj
<CrazyLemon> kok js vem :>
<Grega> kaj te ti ves..
<CrazyLemon> slišal sem !
<Grega> danes sem bil v lj.. sem srecal eno, huuh, gospodicno
<Grega> je ne najdem na googlu
<Grega> :/
<CrazyLemon> Grega oh :(
<CrazyLemon> pics?
<Grega> ne najdem je :)
<CrazyLemon> kje je blaz ko ga človek rabi
<Grega> ni ga
<Grega> Kami_: torej.. ne vem ti povedat zdaj.. neke plane ze imam za dopoldan, ampak mozno, da se bodo cist spremenili.. zakaj te zanima?
<Kami_> Grega: tak sem mislil, ker kolko vem si ti z nekje blizu mb ce bi me lahko pelal
<Sky[x]> a ni release party jutr ?
<Grega> od kdaj do kdaj pa bi ti to sel?
<Sky[x]> wii v petk je
<Sky[x]> pol grem pa jst tud hehe :D
<Sky[x]> Kami_: gres na wbcamp ?
<Sky[x]> pa ti grega: gres kej na webcamp.si
<Grega> kaj je spet to? :)
<Sky[x]> poglej si
<Grega> nic skoraj ne pise :))
<Kami_> Sky[x]: a-a
<Kami_> Sky[x]: oz, hm
<Kami_> maybe
<Kami_> :D
<Grega> Kami_: od kdaj do kdaj bi sel?
<Kami_> Grega: hm, dunno really, kdaj bi ti?
<Kami_> jaz naceloma bi ze lahko od zacetka (install festa tam bil)
<Grega> pojma nimam.. ponavadi se ne udelezujem teh geek sestankov, tako da nimam nekih izkusenj :)) ob 10h imam en sestanek, naceloma 2uri.. potem sem fraj
<Grega> ce slucajno ne bo foter rekel, da greva na teren.. potem me ni cel dan.. ampak to bom zvedel jutri
<Kami_> Grega: k, ne vem te npr da ob 13 grema?
<Kami_> Grega: jutri mi prosim sporoci ce lahko
<Grega> to bi verjetno slo.. bom sporocil
<Grega> CrazyLemon: a bos prisel na kak pir?
<CrazyLemon> Grega ne ..eni mamo fax!
<Kami_> Grega: k, ce ne bom tu mi pa prosim na tomaz@tomaz.me sporoci
<CrazyLemon> (žal)
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ omg! dvakrat tomaz?? :D
<Grega> v petek se ne hodi na fax, to bi lahko zdaj ze vedel
<CrazyLemon> Grega sej vem...zato pa sm tok let na faksu..tko da zdej moram tudi ob petkih hodit
<CrazyLemon> če želim končat to prekleto stvar
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> jaz sem danes sel iz lj.. in sem si celo pot govoril "grem na fax, grem na fax"
<Grega> potem pa sem parkiral pred faxom
<Grega> sel po hamburger
<Grega> in domov
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ja! :D
<CrazyLemon> ti si lahk to privoscis Grega !
<CrazyLemon> js pa se za hamburger nimam!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> pol pac vino pij..
<CrazyLemon> em..sm spisal novico..pa ne vem če jo objavim kot zasebno
<CrazyLemon> a jo bo pobrala žanova skripta
<CrazyLemon> in jo objavila na forumu
<CrazyLemon> al ne :D
<nafisa> in ta človek naj bi bil heker ... če si še jave ne zna na komp inštalirat :\
<CrazyLemon> ja pa znam!
<nafisa> vem, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ti znaš velik
<nafisa> si brihtna buča
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če wordpress po defaultu vsebuje lightbox ?
<Sky[x]> ne vsebuje
<Sky[x]> plugin mas za to
<CrazyLemon> kul..tnx
<Sky[x]> ene proteine si morm kupt k zutrej nimam cajta jest
<Sky[x]> in pol cel dan ne jem nic :S
<Sky[x]> k ni cajta
<CrazyLemon> pol ti bodo proteini sam jetra zjebal
<Sky[x]> zakaj sej pijes dost vode ..
<CrazyLemon> kupiš si en 30cm sendvič
<CrazyLemon> pa vsake tok časa zagrizneš
<CrazyLemon> pa maš za cel dan
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> ne mors sam od sendvicev zvet :S
<uni4dfx> kdo bo volu cigankovića
<uni4dfx> Pozitivna Słovenija
<nafisa> jst ziher ne
<nafisa> če bom volila ... bom volila žlahto
<Sky[x]> in tvoja zlahta je ?
<CrazyLemon> js ga bom zihr volu
<CrazyLemon> raj njega k janšo
<uni4dfx> upam da se zajebavaš :D
<CrazyLemon> ne se ne :)
<uni4dfx> volu boš modela k je lublano spravu v tako dolžniško krizo da se še 15 let ne bomo vn vidl
<CrazyLemon> janša is the root of evil
<CrazyLemon> like M$
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> in zdej bi rad da to nardi še na nivoju države
<uni4dfx> lol janša je edina konkurenca stari bandi k je (kot M$) na oblasti že od samega začetka obstoja
<uni4dfx> mal si pomešu vse skup :)
<CrazyLemon> janša JE stara banda :)
<uni4dfx> janša je stara konkurenca
<uni4dfx> stara banda je na oblasti
<uni4dfx> learn the difference
<CrazyLemon> right :)
<CrazyLemon> nima smisla se sploh pogovarjat z janševci :)
<uni4dfx> vam se nima smisla s komerkol pogovarjat ker itak nimate nbenih argumentov
<uni4dfx> razn "hurr durr janša is evil" zato ker je edina protiutež skorupiranim rdečkarjem k že 20 let in več molzejo državo in jo bojo lihkar spravl v grob
<lynxlynxlynx> ohohoho
<lynxlynxlynx> vsak k'je nad 50 in v politiki je stara banda
<lynxlynxlynx> ostane lih ene deset poslancev
<uni4dfx> ja ampak ni bil vsak 50 let pr koritu na oblasti
<LorD_DDooM> Uf, politične teme na ubuntu-si... :)
<uni4dfx> no ja sicer pa nima veze kdo zmaga, js se bom itak odselu od tle... enjoy your sinking ship :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pffft
<lynxlynxlynx> we'll make it float
<lynxlynxlynx> defeatist coward >:)
<uni4dfx> dreamer :D
<lynxlynxlynx> performer
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo mp3 experiment?
<lynxlynxlynx> v lj bomo jeseni zakuhali enega
<lynxlynxlynx> http://ekomp3.ebm.si/
<Pepelka> Ekologi brez meja | EkoMP3
<modelcek> janša reši nas
<uni4dfx> ma janša nav nč rešu
<uni4dfx> sam sigurno ne bo tolk zajebu kokr ciganković
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kul :D
<nafisa> ne vem ... a folk res ne zna google uporabljat ...
<nafisa> da morm na daljavo fonte inštalirat v winse ...
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<nafisa> pa tud če mu narekuješ ... reče: daj ti to nared
<nafisa> :S
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<lynxlynxlynx> ena pacientka je hotla pri nas delat, pa Å¡e slike ni znala v word dat
<nafisa> a ji je ime andreja?
<lynxlynxlynx> fak, čist možno
<nafisa> upam, da je niste zaposlil :D
<lynxlynxlynx> itak da ne
<lynxlynxlynx> brez samoiniciative v nvo ne gre
<lynxlynxlynx> nč, zzz
<nafisa> madona
<nafisa> vsepovsod opozarja, da je prišu ven nov ubuntu
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> na telefonu mi je že 2x tulilo ...
<nafisa> mail je prišel ...
<nafisa> na counterju pa piše, da še en dan pa 5 ur ...
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-13
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/46114_exdzd/IMG251.jpg
<BigWhale> FP!
<andrejz> živjo!
<andrejz> a ma kdo 11.10 v slovenščini?
<nafisa> velik jih ima 11.10, ja :D
<nafisa> andrejz, a ob 15h boš ti tam?
<nafisa> Skyx-mobile, uprava nevtron?
<andrejz> ne vem bom porabal, samo ne morem garantirat
<andrejz> no če ima kdo
<andrejz> a lahko pritisnete F1
<andrejz> in vidite ali se pomoč naloži v SLO ali ANG
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> dala v napačen port ... pa mi namesto 27 mega prenaša samo 20 mega
<nafisa> :S
<CrazyLemon> andrejz slovenščina
<andrejz> potem je pravilno? CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ja
<CrazyLemon> dej prečekiraj tam novico
<andrejz> kje?
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntu strani ane
<CrazyLemon> pa moraš bit prijavljen..če ne je ne boš vidu
<andrejz> hja, vidim
<andrejz> jaz bi odstranil ni Å¡e to to :)
<andrejz> a lahko malo popravim ?
<CrazyLemon> to je mnenje avtorja
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> lahko popraviš..ampak ne mnenja :P
<andrejz> dobro mnenje avtorja gre spodaj v ležeče
<andrejz> ne moreš bit stran, ki promovira ubuntu pa ga skurcat ;)
<CrazyLemon> sej nisem js stran
<CrazyLemon> js sm oseba
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> no zdej..poprav mnenja
<CrazyLemon> negativna :D
<CrazyLemon> bom že js pol skurcal v komentarjih če bo treba
<CrazyLemon> .D
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<CrazyLemon> no..ubuntu.si zdej podpira SSL
<CrazyLemon> vendar..je neki narobe :S
<Skyx-mobile> ej jst tud pridem v petek na release party
<Skyx-mobile> rabte kej pomoči ob 15h _
<Skyx-mobile> ?
<nafisa> ob 15h se znam mogoče še jst nalimat ...
<andrejz> bbl delo
<CrazyLemon> Skyx-mobile bigwhale bo tam glavni za install fest..tko da verjetno bo rabu kerga k mu bo prinesu kako kavico pa to :))
<nafisa> haha
<Skyx-mobile> hehe
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> saša ne najde znamk :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: potem moremo ssl naredit default, bom poslal blazu email ko pridem nazaj cez par h
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ emm ja
<CrazyLemon> oz. ne
<CrazyLemon> ker je potrebno fixat Å¡e par stvari
<CrazyLemon> na sami strani
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> če se zdej odpraviš na https://www.ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu da stran ni 100% safe :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QBv2CFTSWU  lol :D
<Pepelka> Miss USA 2011 — Should Math Be Taught In Schools?      - YouTube
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: am ja saj zato pravim
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: vse morem preko https servirat
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: 1. spremenit nastavitve wordpressa in foruma da usajo https
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: 2. spremenit nastavitve apacheja da forca https
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: 3. spremenit nastavitve apacheja da senda strict-transport-security header da vecina modernih browserov ne bo loadala virov, ki ne pridejo preko https\
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: tako da bo pol vse preko secure povezave razen user contenta
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: zato bi blo fajn  porihtat ce kdo kake slike novici vkljuci, da jih ulja na streznik, pa se preko https servirajo
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: drugace bojo browserji dali mixed content warning
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ sej slikce se ULja na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> zato pa rabim blaža
<CrazyLemon> da ga prašam kok je kej placa gor
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: k :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa ga ti prašaš ko mu boš poslal mail
<CrazyLemon> ne bom bil jezen :D
<Kami_> k :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mitjaa: Kje se dobi Ubuntu 11.10?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5199/new/posts/
<nafisa> BigWhale, a o vsem tako predavaš? ker se res da velik zvedet o stvari, če razlagaš ... je več koristnega smeha, kot koristnih informacij :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšel je Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5200/new/posts/
<napsy> pozdrave iz spanije :)
<CrazyLemon> pozdrav iz slovenije!
<CrazyLemon> we come in peace!
<Kami_> uh, wp sux
<Kami_> sem uredil da forca https samo se morem vedno blaza dobit
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1229-1: PostgreSQL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1229-1/
<Kami_> fajn bi blo tud da kdo novico glede tega napisa
<Kami_> sem tud par nastavitev spremenill
<Kami_> tak da probably boste mogli cookije pobrisat za punbb admin pa forum
<Kami_> hm, kurc se vedno jamra insecure content
<Kami_> pa sem spremenil da google analytics skripto pa slike servira z https strange
<Kami_> [blocked] The page at https://www.ubuntu.si/ ran insecure content from http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Ubuntu:regular,bold,italic&subset=latin-ext.
<Kami_> ah kurc, font
<Kami_> fixed
<Kami_> nekdo se more edino search and replace naredit v clankih http://www.ubuntu.si -> https://www.ubuntu.si
<Pepelka> 302 Found
<nafisa> BigWhale, a o vsem tako predavaš? ker se res da velik zvedet o stvari, če razlagaš ... je več koristnega smeha, kot koristnih informacij :P
<nafisa> Page Not found (Error 404): The requested page rewrite.php could not be found.
<nafisa> to da ven v unem članku ubuntu 11.10 izšel bla bla
<nafisa> sorry, delfinček ... po pomoti gor puščico pritisnila
<Kami_> nafisa: uh, pa res, bom popravil
<nafisa> to lahko vi delate, ko imate dostop ... :)
<Kami_> fixed :)
<nafisa> Kami_, še kr mi error ven meče
<nafisa> čaki, bom v FF šla pogledat
<nafisa> Kami_, An error was encountered
<nafisa> Page Not found (Error 404): The requested page rewrite.php could not be found.
<Kami_> kje?
<Kami_> kaj preko kakega starega urlja iz zgodovine dostopas do strani?
<Kami_> hm pa res
<Kami_> ce gres preko http:// na forum vrze error, bom pogledal
<Kami_> nafisa: probas zaj prosim
<Kami_> mislim da sem popravil
<nafisa> super, Kami_
<nafisa> hvala v imenu vseh, ki smo hoteli to prebrati :)
<Kami_> np
<nafisa> ej, Kami_ ... kje se da dobit tanov ubuntu?
<nafisa> bi si ga zdajle nasnela, ko kuham golaž ...
<nafisa> našla nekej, hvala vseeno
<nafisa> wow, kuga je pa dons, da mi 300 kilo uploada :o
<nafisa> 400
<nafisa> 600
<nafisa> zanimivo, da transmission ne pobere več velik procesorja ... k prej na 10.10 mi ga je skos žru neki
<nafisa> oj, napsy
<nafisa> napsy, kuga pa delaš v barceloni?
<napsy> nism v barceloni
<napsy> granada
<napsy> sluzbeno
<Sky[x]> lep pozdav
<Sky[x]> evo en primorski IP :D
<Sky[x]> osnovna sola :P
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> ej, a se ni govorilo, da bo 11.10 LTS?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nikoli
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ definiraj search & replace what ?
<CrazyLemon> http -> https ?
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ja, samo samo ubuntu.si urlje - http://www.ubuntu.si -> https://www.ubuntu.si
<Pepelka> 302 Found
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne bi redirecta v htaccess naredu?
<Kami_> lynxlynxlynx: to ze mamo
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e fonte je potrebno fixat
<CrazyLemon> da so https
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: sem ze..
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ nisi
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: pa slike v clankih zato sem reko da daj search and replace
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: sem
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: mozno da se mas cached stare cssje
<lynxlynxlynx> pa nared bolj splošnega
<Kami_> l0wkey: ?
<Kami_> ops
<Kami_> lynxlynxlynx: ?
<lynxlynxlynx> redirect rule, da ne bo treba Å¡e na roke pacat
<Kami_> lynxlynxlynx: poveazave do slik je treba v vsakem primeru spremenit v html datotekah
<CrazyLemon> ctrl + f5 & f5 multiple times..ne pomaga :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> in povezave so že spremenjene
<Kami_> lynxlynxlynx: kr drugace se bodo vedno servirale preko http
<CrazyLemon> firefox pravi da je vse kul :)
<Kami_> lynxlynxlynx: to pa seveda ni ok kr pol mas mixed content warning
<CrazyLemon> Ta spletna stran ne vsebuje podatkov o lastništvu.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a ta solata ignorira htaccess al zakaj?
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: v chrome v developer tools mas js console pa tam vidis kaj je insecure ce je
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ vem
<CrazyLemon> zato pa sm ti omenu fonte
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ja, te sem popravil :)
<CrazyLemon> Resource interpreted as Font but transferred with MIME type font/woff.
<CrazyLemon> tale je Å¡e ostal
<Kami_> to je drug warning
<CrazyLemon> povezava pa kaže na https
<Kami_> to nima veze z insecure content :>
<Kami_> tisti server ko servira ne poslje pravega content-type al pa mas ti mime tipe zmrdane
<CrazyLemon> chrome pravi da ma :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: v glavnem ta mime domnevam da je pri tebi problem lokalno :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: kr jaz ne vidim tega warninga, potem server ki servira font poslje pravi content type
<CrazyLemon> how do i fix it?? hočem da je ubuntu.si varen!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> anyway
<Kami_> :D
<CrazyLemon> jutri bom tisto novico skopiral
<CrazyLemon> pa mal olepšal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Kami_> drugace pa font sem ze mislo rect da bi skinli
<Kami_> kul
<Kami_> kr ma fedori zgleda like crap :d
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ emm..za font bi js predlagal to kar ma ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> ker tudi oni uporabljajo ubuntu font :)
<Kami_> jaz sem mislim da trenutno ze to uporabljamo?
<Kami_> ja mi uporabljamo css3 feature, da uporabi custom font
<Kami_> kar naceloma mi ni ok
<alyosha> ubuntu.si pa ne uprorablja ubuntu fonta
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<Kami_> jaz bi raje da failbacka
<Kami_> ce nima na voljo tega fonta
<Kami_> alfi: sem like 90% da ga
<Kami_> mislim v stilih sigurno je nisem pa gledal kiri stil je v uporabi
<Kami_> da vidim
<Kami_> Text
<Kami_> font-family	'Ubuntu','Bitstream Vera Sans','DejaVu Sans',Tahoma,sans-serif
<Kami_> ja, ga :>
<Kami_> zaj al pa tvoj browser ne podpira novih funkcij da lahko lowdas font z tretje strani
<Kami_> pa ga lokalno tud nimas
<CrazyLemon> <link rel="stylesheet" href="http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Ubuntu">       tole bi blo fajn :)
<Kami_> hm tega nisem vider, kje je to?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.com
<Kami_> aja jaz sem mislim da mamo to na strani trenutno
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak očitno mi neki narobe delamo
<CrazyLemon> ker njim dela
<CrazyLemon> nam ne :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/style.css
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: pa kot sem rekel
<Kami_> meni dela
<Kami_> pa gleda awful na fedori :D
<Kami_> ampak dela samo na strani
<Kami_> ne na forumu
<Kami_> na forumu ma probably kaki drugi stil vecjo prioriteto
<CrazyLemon> beats me :)
<CrazyLemon> evo..zdej tudi chrome pravi da dela vse tako kot mora :D
<Kami_> :D
<Kami_> moglo bit nekaj cachano
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu online tour
<CrazyLemon> !
<Kami_> dokaj kul
<CrazyLemon> impressive je :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej vemo kaj so delal večino časa
<CrazyLemon> namest da bi buge fixal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ti prides jutri v kiberpipo?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ a-a
<Kami_> aja :/
<Kami_> pol mores met dober excuse :>
<napsy> mene ne bo
<napsy> pa bi sel
<napsy> resno
<napsy> :-)
<Kami_> :(
<CrazyLemon> napsy ma dober excuse!
<CrazyLemon> misli da je v Å¡paniji!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> v resnici spim pa sanjam vse :-)
<CrazyLemon> http://thenewubuntu.com/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 11.10 is the best Ubuntu yet | The New Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> wth..same neke kulski pagei
<CrazyLemon> sami*
<anny> tolk Å¡mekerski,ja
<anny> a so končno dali Thunderbird kot privzeti odjemalec za pošto?
<CrazyLemon> anny a nisi prebrala novice??
<CrazyLemon> HITRO PREBRAT!
<CrazyLemon> celo noč sem jo pisal!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> jaz sem samo slike pogledal
<Kami_> :D
<anny> kje?
<CrazyLemon> anny www.ubuntu.si
<anny> ja ja, že berem
<anny> srečala jih je pamet, halleluyah! ;)
<anny> LibreOffice pa povozil OpenOffice?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<anny> ne vidim bistvene razlike, razen v hitrosti
<CrazyLemon> a misliš pri libreoffice?
<anny> jp
<CrazyLemon> hitrost je največja sprememba ki jo navaden uporabnik opazi ja :) ..ker so kr lepo količino kode zbrisal
<CrazyLemon> druge spremembe niso ne vem kako opazne - spet za navadnega uporabnika
<anny> + par dodatnih funkcij
<Kami_> kaj pol ste ok ce zamenjam font na strani?
<Kami_> oz vsaj naredim da ubuntu samo uporabi ce je na voljo na sistemu
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ če ne boš brejkal/pogršal strani :D
<CrazyLemon> in ubuntu font je na voljo
<CrazyLemon> ker se ga importa
<CrazyLemon> tko da je catch nekje drugje
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ja saj, pravim samo fedora ma anti aliasing v kurcu
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: pa mi tega ubuntu fona nena ant aliasa pa zgleda ko crap
<Kami_> samo za privzete sisteme mam porihtano
<Kami_> also prevod je cuden
<Kami_> oz ze v osnovi v ang na forumu je blo
<Kami_> 'new messages'
<Kami_> moglo bi bit 'zasebna sporocila'
<CrazyLemon> sej je zasebna sporocila
<Kami_> meni kae nova sporocila
<Kami_> pa nimam nobenega novega zs
<Kami_> kvecjemu bi moglo bit nova zasebna sporocila
<Kami_> ce bi mel
<Kami_> tak da mam v bsitvu 2x 'nova sporocila' :)
<Kami_> vcasih je blo nova zasebna sporocila (1) npr
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<OpenSourceCode> zna kdo v c++ narediti program, ki bo izraćunal nadomestno upornost
<lynxlynxlynx> če jo znaš izračunat, ne bi smel bit problem
<lynxlynxlynx> torej, v čem je?
<Aseq> verjetno misli nadomestno upornost vezja
<Aseq> torej ne gre za eno enačbo (recimo)
<Aseq> lynxlynxlynx, odvisna je namrec od sestave vezja
<OpenSourceCode> Imamo 3 upore R1, R2, R3 izračunaj in izpiši nadomestno upornost zaporedne vezave in nato  še nadomestno upornost vzporedne vezave!
<lynxlynxlynx> vseeno, če znaš na roke rešit ...
<Aseq> aja, ce je pa tako kot OpenSourceCode pravi potem  se pa da z (eno) enacbo
<lynxlynxlynx> OpenSourceCode: samo izpelji enačbo, pa to uporabi v programu
<lynxlynxlynx> če nisi vešč premetavanja spremenljivk, lahko v njem narediš tudi po korakih
<OpenSourceCode> mi lahko ti prosim, kr si morem to malo pogledat
<Aseq> pazi da bos uporabil primeren tip (double, float) ker imas v drugem 1/stevilka
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, domače naloge ti pa ne bom delal
<OpenSourceCode> pa sej ne domače naloge, samo da vidim postopek
<OpenSourceCode> #include<iostream.h> void main() {     double R1,R2,R3,Rn,I;     cout<<"Vpisi R1:";     cin>>R1;     cout<<"Vpisi R2:";     cin>>R2;     cout<<"Vpisi R3:";     cin>>R3;     Rn=1/((1/R1+1/R2)+R3);     I=5/Rn;     cout<<"Nadomestna upornost je:"<<Rn<<" ohm"<<endl;     cout<<"Tok je:"<<I<<" V(volt)"<<endl;     cin.get();     cin.get(); }
<Aseq> Tok se drugace meri v amperih
<Aseq> in R3 moras "obravnavat enako kot R1 in R2"
<CrazyLemon> baaah
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> kdo našel kako napako v  prevodih?
<andrejz> kdor do jutri ob 15.00 najde kakšno napako v prevodih ma brezplačen kos torte na release partyu :)
<CrazyLemon> no..sedaj so vse strani varne
<CrazyLemon> razen irc-a :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: kaj ves ce je R33D3M33R na ircu?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ če bi bil
<CrazyLemon> bi bil kle..i presume :D
<CrazyLemon> je pa na jabberju
<CrazyLemon> oz. je bil par minut nazaj
<Kami_> aha kr nekaj pisal da ga certifikat zajebava
<CrazyLemon> ma pust ga..on KDE uporablja
<CrazyLemon> pa opero
<CrazyLemon> (weirdo alert)
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<lynxlynxlynx> pfft
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafi2> a je kdo tuki?
<nafi2> have a problem pri inštalacijiiiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> LIKE ALWAYS
<Grega> lol, jaz sem mislil, da bodo vsi tiho :>>
<nafi2> pa, ko nastavim swap pa vse ... pa dam naprej ... mi začne tečnarit nekej o korenskem datotečnem sistemu ...
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ Slo-Prevajalci: [AndrejM] je pa spraševalo nekaj v zvezi z identiteto strani
<CrazyLemon> Slo-Prevajalci: [AndrejM] kao da ni tista za katero se izdaja
<CrazyLemon> nafi2 pol pa nekaj naredi :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: strange, vprasaj ga ce je sam comodo ca removal iz trusted ca v browseru / sistemu
<nafi2> hvala za pomoč, CrazyLemon
<Kami_> oz firefox je reko, pol v browseru kr firefox svoje trusted shipa
<nafi2> res ne vem, kaj naj naredim :((((
<lynxlynxlynx> izberi enga
<lynxlynxlynx> predlagam ext4
<nafi2> priklopna točka?
<lynxlynxlynx> koren
<lynxlynxlynx> /
<lynxlynxlynx> če pa kej na roke delaš je pa nekje pod /mnt al /media, recimo /mnt/new-shiny
<lynxlynxlynx> (iz vidika livecedeja)
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ pravi da se ne spomne
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je debian kaj removeal :)
<BigWhale> Jutr nej pride en predavat
<BigWhale> banda!
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: hm to je mozno ampak kot vem firefox shipa svoj seznam trusted ca
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale sej bo Å¡lo no
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ampak pri debian nikoli ne vec
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: mogoce delajo kaj po svoje :>
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ zelo verjetno! :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pi*** maš hudo pisavo :D
<Grega> ima kdo acc na kaksnem slovenskem torrent trackerju (partis and stuff) in bi pogledal ali na office 2010 slo lang pack na izposojo? proosim
<Grega> ali je*
<CrazyLemon> Microsoft office 2010 Slovenian Language Pack
<CrazyLemon> 730.7 MB
<Grega> wuhu, kje?
<CrazyLemon> tako sm slišal!
<CrazyLemon> baje na omenjenem trackerju
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> tak pravjo?
<CrazyLemon> netopirji čivkajo o tem
<Grega> nic jim ne mores zaupat..
<Grega> pujci
<CrazyLemon> ma dougčas jim je
<CrazyLemon> bogi so
<nafi22> ja
<Grega> jap
<CrazyLemon> nafi22 si zrihtala???
<CrazyLemon> al si brejkala??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<BigWhale> kwa ce bi nehal bit tle off topic z warezom?
<BigWhale> Recimo, da bi se spodobl.
<Grega> pardon
<BigWhale> zdej je ze prepozn
<BigWhale> v kot na koruzo klecat
<Grega> res je
<CrazyLemon> kak warez?
<CrazyLemon> a se ne smeva pogovarjat kaj sm js slišal ?
<BigWhale> ne
<CrazyLemon> in grega si bo produkt kupil..sam želi testirat če dela..hence potreba po izposoji
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim kle nobenga wareza
<Grega> ma ne, saj ni za mene.. tako da.. :P
<Grega> ne bom niti testiral
<BigWhale> nej si kup libre office
<BigWhale> ne rab language packa
<BigWhale> ma ze kr slovenskega
<Grega> kot da me ni ;)
<Grega> grem doom gledat, vi se pa zmenite za mene..
<BigWhale> taki zame ne obstajajo
<BigWhale> PIRATI!
<Grega> ce razmislim.. tezko bos pri meni nasel kaj piratskega
<lynxlynxlynx> papiga?
<Grega> tud papige nimam
<Grega> :)
<Jorky> Helou
<Jorky> kaj kej dogaja?
<lynxlynxlynx> papige
<Jorky> hahahah
<Jorky> a že pridno testirate novo različico?
<lynxlynxlynx> coreutils, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> 8.14 je izšel
<lynxlynxlynx> http://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=6978
<Jorky> :D
<Pepelka> GNU Core Utilities - News: coreutils-8.14 released [stable] [Savannah]
<Jorky> nice nice
<Jorky> ma jst pa na youtube gledam en dokumentarc o hekerjih
<Jorky> tuga
<lynxlynxlynx> ritchie varianta al "hekerji"
<Jorky> Prov o enih hekerjih z imenom electron in phoenix v koncu osemdesetih
<Jorky> ko so naveliko vlamljani in kradli pomembne informacije
<lynxlynxlynx> ah, telefončarji
<Jorky> jap
<Jorky> veš za kak dokumentarc o novejših hekerjih?
<Jorky> ej jst trenutno uporabljam še 8.13 različico coreutilsa, kako se obnese nova. Kake so novosti?
<lynxlynxlynx> glej link :D
<lynxlynxlynx> radikalno
<nafi22> hej, Jorky
<Jorky> o nafi
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> :*
<Jorky> en kiss za nafi
<Jorky> :D
<nafi22> :$
<nafi22> CrazyLemon: sem ...
<nafi22> inštalira
<Jorky> nafi a inštaliraš tanovga ubuntuja?
<nafi22> je lynxlynxlynx  pomagu :) k mi je neki Å¡tekalo
<nafi22> ja, Jorky
<Jorky> nice :D
<Jorky> upam da ti bo delalo kot iz Å¡katlice :D
<nafi22> kaj ta debeli smejko?
<nafi22> :)
<CrazyLemon> a se da v chromeu dodat certifikat od lugosa
<CrazyLemon> da mi ne teži vsakič k grem na wiki ?
<CrazyLemon> v FF se da..chrome pa vsakič praša :S
<Jorky> ponesreč sm ga napopu
<Jorky> hotu sem navadnega
<nafi22> :)
<nafi22> ja, FF shrani certifikat
<CrazyLemon> l0wkey dej no posodobit ta certifikat (@wiki.lugos.si) že enkrat :)
<Jorky> Crazy pojdi v nastavitve
<Jorky> pa pod napredne možnosti
<Jorky> pol maš pa tam zasebnost
<Jorky> pa pod zasebnost klikn na nastavitve vsebine
<Jorky> po lpa mislm da je pod kontrolniki ali pa obvestila
<Jorky> nism čist zihr
<Jorky> tam nekje mislm da se da naštimat čene pa probaj  tekstovno če se da kej
<Jorky> ej a je kdo že slišal za skupino hekerjev z imenom anonymous, ki naj bi bili precej popularni?
<CrazyLemon> prvič slišim za anonimne hekerje
<CrazyLemon> če so popularni pol nemorejo bit anonimni
<CrazyLemon> ane?
<Jorky> hahahha
<Jorky> narobe sem se izrazu
<Jorky> so znani po svojih dejanjih
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> naj bi se sul fb 5.11
<Jorky> sesul.
<Jorky> zganjajo nek cyber terrorizem
<Jorky> sej majo Å¡e kr zanimiv ofilozofijo
<Jorky> oziroma antiterorizem
<Aseq> "For the lulz" je res izjemna filozofija
<Jorky> lulz?
<modelcek> lulz is the corruption of lol
<Jorky> hehe
<Jorky> nafi kako napreduje?
<CrazyLemon> katera bi bila lepša beseda za 'model'..torej ne vem.. samsung ima pri telefonih.. galaxy modele
<zgaga> cigle
<CrazyLemon> to bi reku iphone juser...dejmo se menit raj kot normalni ljudje :>
<Jorky> Crazy kaj misliš s tem?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..na modele!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Jorky> a kako bi se lahko imenoval kak model od samsung telefonov al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> Jerky..pozab..pejt ti raj gledat tist film o hekerjih :D
<Grega> pusti model
<Jorky> ne Å¡tekam fore
<Jorky> zato sprašujem
<CrazyLemon> ni kul model no.. obstaja lepša beseda za to
<Jorky> kaj pa?
<Jorky> lepša beseda od modela?
<Jorky> model?kalup
<Jorky> naprava
<Jorky> kaj točno pomen beseda model si pa poglej v sskj
<Grega> :)
<nafi22> sem dala Å¡e posodobitve sprotne ...
<nafi22> pa melje ko ...
<nafi22> jao jao
<Jorky> a to inštaliraš na svojega netbooka?
<nafi22> ja
<nafi22> telefon?
<nafi22> na kaj pa?
<Grega> pasivno agresivna
<Jorky> nevem, sm mislu da maš poleg netbooka še kak drug pc
<Jorky> opažam ja
<nafi22> ne
<nafi22> samo netbooka imam
<Jorky> not good for women :/
<nafi22> tavelik laptop je crknu
<nafi22> matična šla
<nafi22> pa vse integrirano gor :D
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> men ga dej
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ga bom mel za okras
<nafi22> pa disk je tud crknen
<nafi22> hahaha
<Jorky> sej ni važno
<Jorky> :D
<nafi22> al je grafa Å¡la
<nafi22> saj ne vem :D
<nafi22> ja, za okras ti ga loh dam
<nafi22> lol
<nafi22> pa preveriš, kaj še dela ...
<Jorky> to bi bilo dobrodošlo :)
<nafi22> prlet ponj, ne
<Jorky> okej
<Jorky> I will
<Jorky> a si v lj?
<Jorky> Å¡e*
<nafi22> ja
<CrazyLemon> kak ga lahk pustiš čakati na odgovor??????
<CrazyLemon> bjač!
<nafi22> jao, Jorky
<nafi22> sej ga bom na msn staknla, ko se bo tole do konca nasnelo
<Sky[x]> torej kdo vse jutr pride v kiberpipo ?
<nafi22> jst pridem okol 15h ... pa mal pred 18h bom Å¡la
<uni4dfx> fak kaj je ta ubuntu en drek postal
<uni4dfx> z vsako verzijo manj stvari dela
<nafi22> hehe
<nafi22> lih inštaliram
<uni4dfx> not worth it
<uni4dfx> ta unity usiljujejo k je čedalje slabši
<nafi22> ne uporabljam unity
<nafi22> samo gnome
<uni4dfx> zdej je sam unity
<uni4dfx> nimaš več classic
<nafi22> gnome3 klasik
<nafi22> sam zgleda baje ko kde
<uni4dfx> gnome3 je failed experiment, tko kot unity
<nafi22> bomo vidl
<Sky[x]> x11 zmaga :D
<uni4dfx> Scrolling ne dela, wireless je pocasn za znort, kurzor kr neki utripa in tud zgine vcasih, driverjev za grafo mi ne zazna
<uni4dfx> se en release, se nizji standard
<tr43nd> :|
<Sky[x]> mal dnarja mal muske :)
<nafi22> namešča se že cel večer
<tr43nd> huh,. ka pa to devate gor ?
<Sky[x]> jst v parallelse sploh ne orm ubuntu nalozit :D
<Sky[x]> lahko noc se vidmo jutr kej :)
<nafi22> ubuntu 11.10 gor dajem
<tr43nd> aha
<tr43nd> se nisem sprobal
<nafi22> Sky[x]: enako ... lahko noč
<nafi22> ja, da sem swap si nastavila, je tud trajal, ne
<tr43nd> hm, ponavadi je simpl
<nafi22> mi je lynxlynxlynx pomagu ... da sem Å¡e neki nastavla prav ...
<nafi22> k mi je skos vračal, naj nastavim, prej ne morem naprej ...
<tr43nd> kok si pa nastavla ?
<nafi22> ja, kolkor mi je dovolilo
<tr43nd> mislim, vse particije
<nafi22> 1,1 GB
<nafi22> swapa
<tr43nd> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> ma glup je installer
<lynxlynxlynx> še videt ga ni blo treba za tak zaključek
<nafi22> ostalo od 120 GB pa za sistem pa ostalo
<tr43nd> kolk pa za sistem ?
<tr43nd> pa home ?
<tr43nd> boot ?
<nafi22> ja, 118,9
<tr43nd> <nafi22>  ti imas 1gb rem ?
<nafi22> ja
<tr43nd> *ram
<nafi22> star netbook že
<tr43nd> pol das nekje 2gb swap
<nafi22> ni Å¡lo
<tr43nd> ")
<nafi22> 1060 MB je blo največ
<nafi22> tolk je Å¡lo
<nafi22> naprej pa ne
<tr43nd> hm
<nafi22> pa sem puščico stiskala ...
<tr43nd> zanimivo
<nafi22> pa ročno vpisala 2GB ...
<tr43nd> js dam ponavad
<nafi22> pa je na 1060 MB vrgl nazaj
<tr43nd> 500mb    boot
<tr43nd> 25gb   /   (root)
<nafi22> boot mi razpolaga z unimi 118,9 GB ... mam skupi noter se samo naštela pa je
<nafi22> se mi ne da
<nafi22> komi sem swap naštelala
<tr43nd> home   cirka 20 gb
<nafi22> piše, da še minuto pa pol ...
<tr43nd> 4gb swap
<nafi22> torej ene 10 minut mi bo še inštaliralo posodobitve pa vse ...
<tr43nd> stem da mam js 64 giga ssd  disk
<nafi22> zdej pa piše: nameščam sistem ... brez preostalega časa
<nafi22> kolk časa bom še mogla čakat tule na tem barskem stolčku ... :S
<lynxlynxlynx> ločen /boot je brezveze, če maš sam en sistem al pa ne nastaviš, da ti ga odmontira po zagonu
<lynxlynxlynx> ljudje radi komplicirajo
<tr43nd> boot za sebe je   (mnde )   kr vredu....
<tr43nd> :)))
<lynxlynxlynx> potem pa še kak server admin da nasvet za ločen /var in /usr >>
<lynxlynxlynx> zzz();
<tr43nd> :)
<nafi22> hehe
<nafi22> men je tako čist ok
<nafi22> nisem tako grozna uporabnica ..
<tr43nd> kje, na b. s.  ?
<nafi22> b.s.?
<nafi22> tr43nd: dej bol po kmečko :D
<tr43nd> čakat tule na tem barskem stolčku ... :S
<nafi22> aja :D
<tr43nd> :  )))
<nafi22> lol
<tr43nd> lol./
<nafi22> pač da nimam ločenega boota pa var pa ne vem kaj vse
<tr43nd> hja, zgleda de js bl p kmeck gor nalagam,...
<nafi22> ok ... wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nafi22> root
<nafi22> reboot
<nafi22> lol
<nafi22> pišem že kkr podvojen :D
<tr43nd> kulc, pac nisem tolk razgledan
<nafi22> bbl ... kolkr bo pač vzel časa
<nafisa_> polom
<nafisa_> razočarana
<nafisa_> kako tu pridem do tega, da mi bo kazalo ves čas, kako mi procesor žre?
<tr43nd> htop   ?
<nafisa_> unity 2D
<nafisa_> hate unity
<nafisa_> sem prej dala minimaze to tray ... pa ga ne najdem več
<nafisa_> procesi ne vem, kje so ...
<nafisa_> orodne vrstice ni ... je samo pult pa Å¡e ta neuporaben ...
<tr43nd> mrbit ki v terminalu ?
<nafisa_> čak mal ...
<nafisa_> nočem
<tr43nd> jstutne
<nafisa_> sem na gnome2 lepo imela vse pred nosom
<nafisa_> zakaj bom zdej ... ko je kao full boljše ... mogla v terminal pisat?
<tr43nd> sm mislo da na namizju
<tr43nd> :  )))
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-14
<nafisa_> mi je kr žal, da sem si to gor dala ...
<BigWhale> what?
<BigWhale> 11.10?
<nafisa_> ja, BigWhale
<nafisa_> za to mi je žal, da sem gor dala
<nafisa_> in to fuuuuullllllllllll
<nafisa_> sovražim grafične fensi šmensi zadeve
<nafisa_> pa še počas mi dela
<zdobersek> nafisa_: mas gnome classic
<nafisa_> kje?
<nafisa_> na voljo mi je dalo samo unity
<nafisa_> pa unity 2D
<zdobersek> instalirat moras gnome-shell paket
<nafisa_> in to lahko inštaliram v programskem središču?
<nafisa_> al moram na roke?
<zdobersek> ta pa zraven dol potegne se gnome-panel, to, kar si najbrz do zdej uporabljala
<zdobersek> nafisa_: lahk tud v programskem srediscu
<nafisa_> ok ... gremo probat
<zdobersek> gnome shell paket poisci
<nafisa_> ker drugače bom popizdila totalno pa nazaj dala 11.04
<zdobersek> instaliraj, potem pa pred loginom izberes GNOME Classic (no effects)
<zdobersek> pa povej, ce ti je vsec, ker je mal bolj posplosen vmesnik ratu ...
<nafisa_> gnome lupina, ne?
<zdobersek> ja, to
<nafisa_> samo po sliki predogleda zgleda isto sranje ko unity
<zdobersek> nafisa_: mas potem opcijo, da izberes bolj preprost vmesnik
<zdobersek> tko k je bil v gnome2
<nafisa_> super
<zdobersek> zlo podoben, mal se razlikuje v funkcionalnosti
<nafisa_> upam, da res :)
<nafisa_> to iščem ...
<nafisa_> da vsaj zgleda tako
<BigWhale> nafisa_, zakaj ne instaliras Window 3.11?
<nafisa_> pa da mi ne požre 170 % procesorja :D
<nafisa_> BigWhale, zakaj si ti ne daš gor dosa?
<BigWhale> zato k so men fajn graficne fensi smensi zadeve :>
<nafisa_> hočem met neki, kar zgleda vsaj približno ko gnome 2 ... brez učinkov
<nafisa_> ker mi dela komp počaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<BigWhale> nic vec ne zgleda tko k gnome2
<nafisa_> si bom pa 11.04 nazaj dala
<nafisa_> kolkr dolgo bo delalo
<zdobersek> BigWhale: zgleda pa zlo podobno
<nafisa_> pol pa ne vem ...
<nafisa_> bom pa Å¡la na kako drugo distribucijo
<BigWhale> nikjer ne bo vec gnome2 :>
<zdobersek> NEVAH!
<zdobersek> sej gnome3 je napredek, sam povsod vsiljevat neke fancy schmansy vmesnike pa ni kul.
<nafisa_> se strinjam, zdobersek
<nafisa_> vse še ima vonj po golažu ...
<zdobersek> ... ?
<nafisa_> kaj, zdobersek ???
<nafisa_> golaž sem včer kuhala
<nafisa_> tak ogrooomen lonec
<zdobersek> kak golaz?
<nafisa_> goveji?
<zdobersek> ... ok.
<zdobersek> aja, se ...
<zdobersek> tvojih sumnikov mi ne izpise, pa sem razumel 'ze' :)
<nafisa_> aja
<nafisa_> to
<nafisa_> kako pa da ti sumnikov ne kaze?
<nafisa_> zdaj mi je pa ratalo to inštalirat ... en chat v wine ... pa ne vem, kam je zaganjalnik vrglo :S
<nafisa_> ok, gnome shell je nastelalo
<nafisa_> gremo probat :)
<nafisa_> bbl
<zdobersek> nafisa: ja?
<nafisa> bolje
<zdobersek> dela?
<nafisa> sam to mi liči na KDE
<nafisa> dela dela
<nafisa> veliko bolje
<zdobersek> ...
<nafisa> hvala, zdobersek
<zdobersek> KDE? resno?
<nafisa> mal pa res
<zdobersek> mah, ne bom presoju, ze dolg nisem vidu KDE
<nafisa> na pult se ne da nicesar nalimat ...
<nafisa> datum je na sredini ...
<zdobersek> nafisa: ja, tud mene moti
<nafisa> ampak vsaj priblizno podobno je
<zdobersek> problem je, ker je to v bistvu osnova za gnome shell
<zdobersek> gnome shell je pa potem se neki v smislu blescic, danih na to.
<nafisa> pa spod se tud ne da nadzora porabe procesorja nastelat
<BigWhale> zakaj pa kr neki novga instaliras brez da prej sprobas? :>
<BigWhale> sej mas liveCD :>
<nafisa> ne, nimam, BigWhale
<nafisa> usb
<nafisa> pa nimam tako velikega
<BigWhale> no, pa liveUSB
<nafisa> pa verjetno tam ne bi Å¡el gnome shell gor
<zdobersek> nic, tipkam kasnej s faksa, ce se mi uspe povezat na eduroam ...
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> lepo se imej, zdobersek
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1230-1: Quassel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1230-1/
<nafisa> v wine sem inštalirala chat ...
<nafisa> ma ne obstaja
<BigWhale> zakaj sploh to abominacijo od software-a uporabljas?
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> wine namerec
<BigWhale> namrec
<nafisa> zato
<nafisa> ker mi drugače en chat ne dela
<nafisa> fora je, da je chat kr en
<BigWhale> aja
<nafisa> v winsih naj bi iz brouzerja zagnalo
<nafisa> pa prej je skripto vrglo pol v home direktorij ... čist na začetek .,..
<nafisa> zdaj pa nikjer ne najdem
<nafisa> ne v home ... ne v .wine
<BigWhale> kako se pa skripta imenuje?
<BigWhale> find is your friend
<nafisa> ja, tam je poimenovalo kchat ...
<nafisa> tuki pa očitno ne
<nafisa> ker ne najde
<nafisa> find kchat
<nafisa> find: »kchat«: No such file or directory
<nafisa> iskala sem tud pod chat ...
<nafisa> pa chat.exe
<BigWhale> find /home/ -iname *kchat*
<BigWhale> ?
<nafisa> pa ne vem kaj vse
<BigWhale> tko?
<BigWhale> al pa *chat*
<nafisa> aja, z zvezdicami
<BigWhale> mhm
<nafisa> v podatkih programov je samo
<nafisa> halo?
<nafisa> pa .dll je samo :S
<nafisa> jebote skripta od nimde ... grem na roke inštalirat
<nafisa> once again
<nafisa> tako! :)
<nafisa> find ~/.wine -name "chat.exe" -printf "wine \"%p\"" >kchat; chmod +x kchat
<nafisa> pa mi je lepo dalo v home
<nafisa> apčih :)
<BigWhale> na zdravje
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> Glasba za ušesa je kot Tarzan za drevesa
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, ojla
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, sem naštelala to gor ... pol mi je pa zdobersek še reku, naj si dam gnome shell gor ... pa sem dala
<nafisa> pa sem že bolj pomirjena
<nafisa> ker unity je res SRANJE
<nafisa> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> <-- kde, tko da ne poznam
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, a to zgleda že skor k w7?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kako zgleda w7
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> !g how windows 7 looks like
<Pepelka> Is this what Windows 7 looks like? http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2008/01/24/is-this-what-windows-7-looks-like/
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<Skyx-mobile> Marko kej kle bil ?
<zdobersek> nazadnje je nek film iskal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping
<zdobersek> sam spi ta clovek
<Skyx-mobile> jp
<Skyx-mobile> Ce ma faks popoldne hehe
<zdobersek> ja, ampak spi se ponoc
<zdobersek> doh
<Skyx-mobile> ksna dobra ideja kkao matematicne vaje pisat na komp ? :)
<Skyx-mobile> tablca mi manjka pol pa lepo slo grr
<zdobersek> latex!
<zdobersek> se vidmo v kiberpipi, bezim s faksa.
<nafisa> latex?
<Skyx-mobile> Jst se nv kdaj pridem pogledat
<Skyx-mobile> pac to je en program
<Skyx-mobile> Se vid da ti nisi fri se stari program pa ne ves kaj je latex hehe
<nafisa> aha
<Skyx-mobile> Napsy dobro jutto :P
<nafisa> jst bi pa mela tablico za pisat ... s pisalom
<nafisa> pa da bi potem to spremenilo v tiskano obliko v kak font, ko bi ga hotla ...
<Skyx-mobile> jst tud
<Skyx-mobile> Ravno o tem sanjam k sem na vajah hhee
<nafisa> prihaja nodi ...
<nafisa> nodi je prišel ....
<Skyx-mobile> lol
<nafisa> jah ,... slo1 mam prižgano
<nafisa> problen pogrešane žoge je rešen
<napsy> hola
<Aseq> Hola, como esta
<napsy> maravilloso
<nafisa> ja, fajn ... vsaj en je super
<miha> dan nafisa...in ostali
<nafisa> oj, miha :*
<nafisa> prideš dons?
<miha> ne hodim jst nikamor
<miha> kaj pa mate
<nafisa> dons je install ne vem kaj ... pa release party
<nafisa> sam po moje bi mogla bit žalna slovesnost
<nafisa> ne pa party
<CrazyLemon> miha poprav Pepelka
<CrazyLemon> sedaj forum podpira tudi rss za poste
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ kaj si ti včeraj delal na strani
<CrazyLemon> ker sedaj se novica ne pokaže na forumu
<miha> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/posts_feed/rss/ ammm... mal je čudn sicer tole
<miha> null@example.com da pr vsakem author
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, včer se ni sploh odprlo ... je dajalo error ...
<nafisa> ampak ti si takrat Å¡e spal
<miha> CrazyLemon: poglej view source
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<CrazyLemon> miha beats me..js sm sam inštaliral post rss feed
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> ja poglej .php ki si ga inštaliru?
<miha> kje maš source?
<CrazyLemon> zahteven si miha..zahteven :)
<miha> ja kaj
<miha> ne bom jst pr Pepelka filtriru vaših neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> http://punbb.informer.com/extensions/pun_posts_feed/pun_posts_feed.zip
<miha> pokaž source pa morda kaj potuhtamo
<CrazyLemon> MOJIH neumnosti??
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/britanci-ostali-brez-pornografije.html
<Pepelka> Britanci ostali brez pornografije
<miha> nafisa: bogi britanci ane
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> ma fora je, da je to poseg v človekove pravice
<nafisa> zasebnost
<miha> ja
<miha> nafisa: rada gledaš pornografijo?
<nafisa> pol bi meli točno vse sezname, kdo se zanima za pornografijo ...
<nafisa> miha ... načeloma mi je dolgočasno ... se pa najde tu in tam mogoče kak video, ki me interesira ... je zanimiv za pridobivanje kakih novih idej ...
<miha> :)
<nafisa> če mi moj pošlje kaj v smeri pornografije ... je ziher zanimivo
<nafisa> kuko bi v gnome omogočla, da mi na pult dovoli popat bližnjice do programov?
<nafisa> pa kje je tu sistem?
<nafisa> bogi revži dons v pipi :D
<LorD_DDooM> A nič novic ne bereš? :) System setting je že od 11.04 desno zgoraj pri opciji za on/off.
<nafisa> LorD_DDooM, na 11.04 klasičnem načinu brez učinkov ni bilo ...
<CrazyLemon> uh..kung fu panda 2 pa Å¡e captain avenger...najs
<miha> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/10/next-webinar-with-mark-shuttleworth-on-ubuntu-cloud/
<Pepelka> Next webinar with Mark Shuttleworth on Ubuntu Cloud | Ubuntu Cloud Portal
<andrejz> hm, na tem kompu je malo drugač empathy videt ;)
<Grega> Kami_: u ready?
<andrejz> a ma kdo 11.10 v slovenščini pa en bug zame potrdi?
<Kami_> Grega: o, ja
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> Kami_ kaj si ti včeraj delal na strani
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ker sedaj se novica ne pokaže na forumu
<CrazyLemon> !!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> nic
<andrejz> CL, mislim da je to bug v pluginu
<andrejz> napiši novico
<andrejz> in pokazala se bo na forumu
<Kami_> plugin direktno v punbb tabelo vstavi kolko sem vido
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ampak novica je včeraj bila vidna
<Grega> CrazyLemon: pridi v lj, no.. da bom lahko trollal s kom ;))
<Kami_> tak da moje spremembe ne bi smele met veze
<CrazyLemon> Grega lol :D
<andrejz> uredi novico in od novice bo pokazalo samo Å¡e "urejal ...."
<Kami_> aja
<CrazyLemon> andrejz not true
<Kami_> jaz sem jo urejal
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ker ce bom sam, bom verjetno tepen :>
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: katero novico sploh mislis?
<CrazyLemon> Grega v sobi polnih geekov in ti boš tepen? oh dear lord.. a si tok weak? :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: kr jaz vidim vse
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ izšel je ubuntu 11.10
<CrazyLemon> na forumu
<Kami_> Nazadnje urejal CrazyLemon (danes 11:09:58)
<Kami_> samo to pise
<Kami_> te si ti zjebal :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Kami_> vceraj je se blo ko gledal
<CrazyLemon> pred tem pa je pisalo za andreja
<andrejz> za nova stran ubuntu.si je isto
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bilo ja
<CrazyLemon> danes ni več
<andrejz> isti sindrom
<Kami_> probably bug v plugini kot andrejz rekel ja
<CrazyLemon> pol bomo žana tepli
<CrazyLemon> Grega you're off the hook
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ;)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ampak novica o HPju je vidna
<CrazyLemon> :/
<andrejz> ker je ni noben naknadno urejal
<andrejz> saj za release party je tud vidna
<Kami_> OMG FIX IT
<andrejz> uredi novico o HP in shrani
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj bi se premaknila iz baze po urejanju :S
<andrejz> dražen daj odpri empathy zame na 11.10
<andrejz> pa pojdi v možnosti > klici
<andrejz> preveri če je vse prevedeno
<CrazyLemon> prvi je angleški niz
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Kami_> Grega: ok, grem cez 5 min od doma, pa bom tam pri sprednjem vhodi pri bankomatu zunaj
<andrejz> ok hvala
<andrejz> CL si uredil in shranil novico?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon gleda BBT
<CrazyLemon> andrejz https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/36020/#p36020
<andrejz> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> bomo vidli če bo izginlo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> 14:35
<CrazyLemon>  http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/299520_10150406459703659_51385603658_9997052_487415372_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=51385603658
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> CrazyLemon 14:30 ki to smo se zmenli začnemo ob 15:00
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ok
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> tega sem vidu ze ja
<alyosha> iVarja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj se prej konča? :D
<alyosha> ja kao en odmor
<alyosha> smo rekli da bomo meli
<alyosha> tko da bi mogli koncat 17:30
<CrazyLemon> kul
<alyosha> kr kr
<andrejz> ej a kdo pozna rešitev za tole
<andrejz> nadgradiš na 11.10, potem se pa ne zboota
<andrejz> grub pa vidi samo jedro 2.6.35
<andrejz> če poženem sudo update grum najde jedro 3.0, tudi v /boot/grub/menu.lst je
<andrejz> samo ob zagonu ga pa ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je star grub instaliran na /dev/sda
<andrejz> aha
<andrejz> kako to popravim
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je star grub instaliran na /dev/sda
<CrazyLemon> nč..lejtr
<CrazyLemon> em
<CrazyLemon> inštaliraj tanov grub na /dev/sda
<CrazyLemon> *
<andrejz> ej CrazyLemon
<andrejz> kako pa preveriš na kateri napravi je nameščen
<nafisa> bom jst počas šla na pošto ... pol pa v pipo
<lynxlynxlynx> zgodi končate :)
<andrejz> je kdo v pipi tam?
<miha> a bo video?
<CrazyMelon> kje je ta zdobersek
<andrejz> tega pa jaz ne vem (video)
<mcbit> fantje evo mam novi ubuntu na jobu na p4 s 700 rama .. in unity-2d .. dela ocitno ok hehe
<mcbit> duskala tu btw
<Sky[x]> twitter down ?
<Sky[x]> sleep :)
<nafisa> Sky[x], kje si?
<nafisa> čakamo te
<Sky[x]> pod kovtrom
<Sky[x]> pol bom prsu ob 19h k bom su naprej ven pol Č=
<Sky[x]> Č=
<Sky[x]> :)
<andrejz> evo me v pipi
<Sky[x]> supr
<Sky[x]> :)
<miha> kaj novga
<Sky[x]> jst sem oblezov in me sploh nav dons :)
<nafisa> fludam andrejčev empathy :D
<miha> a se družita ? :)
<nafisa> druživa?
<nafisa> kako to misliš?
<miha> pipa?
<nafisa> jst sem že doma
<nafisa> nič mi niso pomagal ... ne morejo
<nafisa> unity je sranje
<nafisa> gnome shell pa tud
<nafisa> tako da grem nazaj na 11.04
<CrazyLemon> andrejz če vidiš žana
<CrazyLemon> ga dej za uha
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon takoj pride na irc mona:D
<alyosha> vi z lublane duma povejte mi kje u LJ majo največjo izbiro rabljenih telefonov?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa valda..tukaj se preoblačim
<CrazyLemon> prvo se moram aklimatizirat
<CrazyLemon> pol komaj preoblečt
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha in maš to tudi v kopru..mobisvet nad primavero
<nafisa> mater peče tale čili
<miha> čili njam
<nafisa> mam pa še češnjev liker z vodko , čokolado in čilijem :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa počakaj do jutri
<CrazyLemon> pol boš vidla kak peče
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> men drugače prebavlja ko teb, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> men se vse absorbira ... teb gre pa skos rit ven :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ja ma nimajo nič tam
<alyosha> 2 3 telefona
<nafisa> čak ... ime ima mobisvet ...
<nafisa> pa imajo samo 3 telefone?
<DaCveTuX> Kaj zdaj, inštalirate kaj? :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj Legend je zakaj?
<nafisa> ja, smo že inštalirali
<nafisa> pa bomo na nazaj 11.04 inštalirat
<nafisa> vsaj jaz
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, kaj se smiješ?
<lynxlynxlynx> troll pač
<DaCveTuX> hahah... 11.10 je kewl... dost bolj kot 11.04
<nafisa> itak
<nafisa> seceda
<nafisa> seveda*
<nafisa> ziher
<nafisa> ti eno nalimam nekam
<DaCveTuX> :D vsaj če greš mainstream.... če pa si legacy-gnome-dont-want-unity user pa...
<nafisa> kr mej 11.10
<lynxlynxlynx> papa
<DaCveTuX> nafisa: kaj pa te jezi?
<nafisa> v unity mi počas dela
<nafisa> pa sem Å¡la v 2D
<nafisa> nič bolš
<DaCveTuX> grafa?
<nafisa> neki Å¡teka vse ...
<nafisa> pol sem dala gor gnome shell
<nafisa> pa brez efektov ...
<nafisa> pa je andrej vidu, da se mi okno sploh zapret ni hotlo
<DaCveTuX> ok... step by step... katera grafična?
<nafisa> a morm it gledat?
<DaCveTuX> termina -> lspci | grep video
<nafisa>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> vem, kako najdem
<DaCveTuX> ok...
<DaCveTuX> ker driver ti naloži?
<nafisa> ammmmmm ... to pa ne vem
<DaCveTuX> lsmod
<DaCveTuX> pa preveri intel
<DaCveTuX> oz. lsmod | grep intel
<nafisa> hmmm
<nafisa> a je tole?
<nafisa> uvcvideo
<DaCveTuX> pa less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep intel
<nafisa> snd_hda_codec          91754  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
<nafisa> snd_pcm                80468  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
<nafisa> snd                    55902  13 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<DaCveTuX> uvcvideo je za webcamero
<DaCveTuX> to je audio..
<nafisa> sem vpisala less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep intel
<nafisa> in ...
<nafisa> mi je ven dalo dvokilometerski seznam :D
<DaCveTuX> :D
<DaCveTuX> probaj
<DaCveTuX> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep (EE)
<nafisa> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<DaCveTuX> aja
<DaCveTuX> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"
<nafisa>  20.306] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
<nafisa> [    20.312] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<nafisa> kaj je pa tole?
<nafisa> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. ven da, DaCveTuX
<DaCveTuX> ok... no error
<DaCveTuX> sam mal glede driverja
<DaCveTuX> tist je kewl..
<nafisa> This package provides the driver for the Intel i8xx and i9xx family of chipsets, including i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, i945 and i965 series chips.
<nafisa> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<DaCveTuX> da..
<DaCveTuX> a imaš intel-gpu-tools instaliran?
<nafisa> ja
<DaCveTuX> /usr/bin/intel_gpu_top
<DaCveTuX> tegale...
<DaCveTuX> ko si v sessionu
<DaCveTuX> ko ti Å¡teka
<DaCveTuX> pa da vidimo kaj ga baše, če ga baše
<DaCveTuX> pa istočasno, ko si v sessionu...
<DaCveTuX> tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<DaCveTuX> in tail -f /var/log/syslog
<DaCveTuX> da vidimo če tu kaj najdemo...
<DaCveTuX> bb 15min...
<nafisa> render clock: 166 Mhz  display clock: 200 Mhz
<nafisa> ni mi všeč
<nafisa> grem si 11.04 dol nazaj vlečt
<nafisa> dadadadam, lep je ta dan ... steci z mano ven :D
<miha> :D
<nafisa> miha, rit lena ... 1x bi se pa lahko zmigu v LJ
<miha> nafisa: želiš? ;)
<nafisa> ja, zakuga pa ne bi pršu?
<nafisa> mislim ... jst ponavad mam rada, da s komer si pišem ... rada pol tud osebno spoznam ... ne sam prek irca pa skype-a
<miha> ok
<nafisa> zato pa iz enega portala poznam preko 500 ljudi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha je ja
<nafisa> pa z večino si itak nisem pisala ... sam stranke se tud štejejo pač
<DaCveTuX> nafisa: i am back
<DaCveTuX> :D
<DaCveTuX> kak kaže?
<nafisa> syslog je 258464 km dolg :D
<alyosha> lublanci povejte kje se uljubljani je najbolše na bone?
<nafisa> http://pastebin.com/qMUGBve2
<Pepelka> dmesg - Pastebin.com
<DaCveTuX> nafisa:
<DaCveTuX> to ni dobro
<nafisa> alyosha, jst sem po večini hodila samo nasproti FRIja
<DaCveTuX> nafisa: poslušaj pepelko in pesteaj vse v pastebin... in dmesg in syslog
<nafisa> volta cafe
<alyosha> nafisa kako se kliče?
<nafisa> DaCveTuX, Pepelka je napisala, kar sem ti dala jst v pastebinu
<nafisa> alyosha, lih sem ti napisala
<alyosha> kje?
<nafisa> volta cafe
<DaCveTuX> nafisa: daj Å¡e syslog
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> http://pastebin.com/eJfZPPvp
<Pepelka> syslog - Pastebin.com
<Sky[x]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314576_2244924275470_1019027598_2446620_365272826_n.jpg
<DaCveTuX> ok... nafisa: glxinfo ti izpiše kaj v terminalu?
<nafisa> http://pastebin.com/VNwVSphh
<Pepelka> glxinfo - Pastebin.com
<DaCveTuX> nafisa: hmmm... vse zgleda kewl...
<DaCveTuX> nafisa: torej... napiši v terminalu: unity --replace
<DaCveTuX> pa da vidimo kaj bo output
<nafisa> ammm ... kaj se je zgodlo s kompom?
<CrazyLemon> a miracle!
<CrazyLemon> with bugs!
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nafisa> zakaj je neki napol gnome
<nafisa> napol pa unity?
<nafisa> zakaj ni ikone za wifi?
<DaCveTuX> ???
<DaCveTuX> kaj si v terminalu napisala: unity --replace
<DaCveTuX> ?
<nafisa> aha ...
<nafisa> pa v gnome shelu sem
<nafisa> in sem takoj v levem spodnjem kotu opazla, da so se delovne površine spremenile
<nafisa> pa kliknem ...
<nafisa> pa se mi unity prikaže
<nafisa> pa kliknem na xchat nazaj ... pa se gnome shell prikaže
<nafisa> nič mi ni jasnu
<DaCveTuX> :D :D :D
<DaCveTuX> nism vedel da si v shellu
<DaCveTuX> :P
<DaCveTuX> logout
<DaCveTuX> pa login v shell nazaj
<DaCveTuX> al pa killaj unity
<nafisa> ja, seveda
<nafisa> čak
<DaCveTuX> killall unity
<nafisa> zdaj 11.04 dol vlečem
<DaCveTuX> ok..
<DaCveTuX> no sicer pa vseeno
<DaCveTuX> ko si v terminalu
<DaCveTuX> napisala unity replace
<DaCveTuX> kaj je bil output
<DaCveTuX> oz kakšen je output
<DaCveTuX> aja... pa ker si v terminalu napisala, lahk itaq s ctrl+c končaš unity
<DaCveTuX> :P
<CrazyLemon> bravo DaCveTuX mi smo se tok trudli da ji crashamo laptop..ti pa si to naredu z enim ukazom
<CrazyLemon> way to go dude!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
 * nafisa huda
<miha> :D
<nafisa> vem, da se s Ctrl+C konča proces
<nafisa> sam s tem mi je komp zamrznu
<DaCveTuX> :D :D
<DaCveTuX> zmrzno comp?
<DaCveTuX> ctrl+alt+F1
<DaCveTuX> terminal dela?
<nafisa> itak vse dela ...
<nafisa> če sem ga pa ugasnla
<nafisa> pa nazaj prižgala
<DaCveTuX> :P
<nafisa> in zdaj zagnala v unity-ju
<nafisa> da ne bojo spet kaki osli
<DaCveTuX> in deluje?
<nafisa> na strani mi noče vrstice prikazat
<nafisa> nič, šef je prišel
<nafisa> grem delat
<DaCveTuX> vrstice=unity bar?
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> lepo se imejte
<nafisa> čaw
<DaCveTuX> bye..
<DaCveTuX> aja... nafisa: http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=newest&q=945gme
<Pepelka> Newest Questions containing &#39;945gme&#39; - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<DaCveTuX> išči še tule malo
<DaCveTuX> Crazylemon: ja nisi se zadost potrudil :P
<miha> mah
<miha> ta razvoj je čist mim... gnome 2 je supr... ma vse kar rabi, morda sam mal več efektov pa  kiča.. pa je
<miha> a namest tega naredijo gui za telefone
<miha> za desktop
<miha> kir retard to načrtuje?!
 * miha 10.04
<DaCveTuX> miha: 10.4 mam na službenem...
<DaCveTuX> pa laufa
<DaCveTuX> nix ne manjka...
<DaCveTuX> ostalo pa na 11.10
<DaCveTuX> laptop pa home..
<DaCveTuX> pa laufa, nix ne manjka
<DaCveTuX> tak da stvar okusa
<DaCveTuX> stvar navade
<DaCveTuX> je pa definitvno od 10.04 do 11.10 viden napredek predvsem v integraciji aplikacij z desktopom....
<DaCveTuX> interakcija z userjem je zame dost bolj.... če ne drugega kompleksna :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek FIX IT!
<CrazyLemon> NOW!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nimam pojma, kva bi lahk slo narobe.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fixitnow!
<CrazyLemon> :D
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta vprašanja -> hjpttp://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice -> http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | 12.04 = precise pangolin!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: your mind tricks will not work on me.
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek they are already working
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fixed.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no its not
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5200/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5178/
<zdobersek> https? srsly?
<CrazyLemon> srsly
<CrazyLemon> we are 100% safe!
<CrazyLemon> well..99.9%
<zdobersek> mozilla pravi, da ne.
<CrazyLemon> a si dobu opozorilo???
<zdobersek> oz. ne zaupa
<CrazyLemon> ker firefox
<zdobersek> ja, opozorilo sem fasu.
<CrazyLemon> pa ker OS
<CrazyLemon> ker meni ni nič težil
<CrazyLemon> prav tako kamiju ne
<zdobersek> o.o
<zdobersek> ff 4.0
<zdobersek> 11.04
<zdobersek> wtf
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..update that shit
<zdobersek> aja, updejtov se nisem
<zdobersek> I SAY NO
<zdobersek> wtf
<zdobersek> pa ce je delal.
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> pa brez testnih postov
<zdobersek> mkay.
<CrazyLemon> ker bo andrejpan spet težil
<CrazyLemon> meni :S
<zdobersek> ... CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<miha> firefox ppa
<miha> ubuntu is slow...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam eno novico (torej test post) lahk napiševa :)
<CrazyLemon> o SSLju
<zdobersek> sam da precekiram plugine & extensione ...
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> zakaj zdej ne dela?
<zdobersek> je kdo kej spreminju v bazi?
<CrazyLemon> beats me
<CrazyLemon> prašaj kamija ter andreja m.
<zdobersek> tolk o fraj petku ...
<CrazyLemon> a je v tisti tvoji tabeli post not
<CrazyLemon> al je blank ?
<zdobersek> sam da pridem v bazo ...
<duskala> en nasvet nucam
<duskala> mam eno masino in ob bootu xubuntu ne izbere prave rezolucije in ni slike
<duskala> kako to dam na kero drugo
<CrazyLemon> kako kaj daš na kero drugo
<duskala> rezolucijo bi dal manjso
<duskala> za ob bootu da pride slika
<duskala> nek profil ne pase ekranu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: stare novice lahk spreminjam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yup
<CrazyLemon> sam novih testnih ne smeva pisat
<zdobersek> dobro.
<CrazyLemon> ker pol odprtakoda.si pobere rss feed
<CrazyLemon> in je cela pi.... na njihovi strani
<duskala> ce dam na drug ekran dela
<CrazyLemon> duskala hm..mogoče če xorg.conf urediš pa daš not podprte resolucije
<CrazyLemon> youtube je mal polepšal flash video
<CrazyLemon> pa dodal hitrosti
<CrazyLemon> fun!
<zdobersek> nimam pojma, ka se zdej dogaja tu ...
<miha> wov... mat je uspela na droidu "sama" nastavit mrezo (po telefonu ji tezil).. ne morm verjet :D
<DaCveTuX> :)
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti bo Kami_ pomagal :p
<zdobersek> Kami_: je kdo kej delu po bazi v zadnjih par dneh?
<Kami_> Kami_: jaz nisem
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ sej si večji od žana...tko da kr povej po pravici
<CrazyLemon> ne bo te pretepu
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: haha, sem ze tebi prej reko da nisem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a naredim testni post ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni treba, zdej extension v punbbju debuggam ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ni testni..ampak novica o SSL
<CrazyLemon> tko da ko boš hotu stestirat..povej pa jo spišem/prekopiram
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lahko. Pa naj bo kompleksna (slike pa to)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pol pa ne.
<zdobersek> No, nej bo enostavna, brez slik
<zdobersek> da vidimo, ce so slike krive
<CrazyLemon> no..sej lahk dam sliko
<CrazyLemon> ni panike
<CrazyLemon> moment
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lahk na forumu najdes se en post s sliko?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne zdej dat slike, prosim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> make up your mind
<zdobersek> my mind: ne dat slike
<zdobersek> ffs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je simple (najt post s sliko)
<zdobersek> read my mind, would ya
<CrazyLemon> sam glej moje novice
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/
<CrazyLemon> pa ignoriraj mernikove
<CrazyLemon> (fant očitno sovraži slike)
<zdobersek> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=5194
<zdobersek> takle delajo slike bp ...
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> great pic :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak to si uredil znotraj posta
<CrazyLemon> ne znotraj wp
<zdobersek> aha, ideja
<zdobersek> znotraj punbb extensiona
<CrazyLemon> kako narediš prosojno ozadje v gimpu?? nekoč je to bilo alfa neki spremeni barvo ozadja
<CrazyLemon> najdu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/
<CrazyLemon> a je tko kul?
<CrazyLemon> (glej ikonce)?
<CrazyLemon> torej razmišljal sem da bi bilo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/style/NUbuntu/forum_new.gif       nov post
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/style/NUbuntu/forum_old.gif     ni novih postov
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<CrazyLemon> no..nobenga mnenja
<CrazyLemon> lene barabe
<miha> CrazyLemon: lepe ikonce.. če pa kdo barvno slep, je pa isto :D
<CrazyLemon> miha dej nared nekje en komentar
<CrazyLemon> al pa nov post
<CrazyLemon> da vidim kako pol zgleda
<miha> ne
<CrazyLemon> dej no..sej ga bom zbrisal :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: irc-slap me
 * CrazyLemon bitchslaps zdobersek 
<zdobersek> hvala
<CrazyLemon> torej..kero neumno napako si naredu da te moram bitchslapat
<CrazyLemon> http://s1.proxy03.twitpic.com/photos/large/423378813.jpg
<miha> hm
<CrazyLemon> miha ne bo..je že :>
<miha> hehe
<miha> sj vem, da ti je všeč, da me cenzuriraš
<CrazyLemon> seveda..sej si janševc :>
<miha> :)
<miha> ok
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: meni nove ikone niso vsec
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: stare so vsaj make sense
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: pa vecji kontrast /r azlika
<Kami_> tote so imo fail iz tega vidika
<Kami_> premala razlia
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ pol jih pa zbriši pa preimenuj stare ;)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: can you do it? :D
<CrazyLemon> i dont know..can i? :>
<zdobersek> Obama says YES.
<zdobersek> YES YOU CAN.
<CrazyLemon> ti..obama.. kako stvari zgledajo
<CrazyLemon> a si čist brejkal al nisi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=5200
<zdobersek> dela?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> razn enga Å¡umnika!OMGWHATNOW?!
<CrazyLemon> torej..a napišem tist post o SSLju ter dodam sliko za reality check?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prosim.
<CrazyLemon> here it goes
<CrazyLemon> and you broke it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=5204
<zdobersek> sam minuto ...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj urejaš post :S
<zdobersek> nc vec!
<Kami_> OMG U BROKE UT
<Kami_> IT
<Kami_> fix it fix it fix it
<zdobersek> (fixin' it)
<Kami_> yay!
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> sm edital tist post
<CrazyLemon> my work is done
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: not so fast :P
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ja pa je
<CrazyLemon> bom jutri ikonce zamenjal
<CrazyLemon> (da vidim feedback :P )
<Kami_> omg no :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ a sta bla na release partyu ?
<CrazyLemon> neki hitr sta se vrnila
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ja, sva sla pogledat
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ in je blo kaj folka
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ma je blo kr nekaj ja pol ob 7mih or so
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kok se pobrise cache v wp?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek beats me.. :)
<zdobersek> zdobersek > CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek > zdobersek_
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wp ma cache folder..thats all i know
<Kami_> rm -rf / :>
<Kami_> to bo skoraj zagotovo pobrisalo cache
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ andrejm pravi http://www.shrani.si/f/T/11T/1PfxyoN2/ubuntusi.png
<Kami_> hm, wtf let me check
<Kami_> to je ff 7 btw?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje
<Kami_> ja sicer common name je ubuntu.si ne www.ubuntu.si
<Kami_> samo certifican je issuan za www in brez
<Kami_> Not Critical
<Kami_> DNS Name: ubuntu.si
<Kami_> DNS Name: www.ubuntu.si
<Kami_> tak da bi moralo delat ce nima res nena old brskalnika
<Kami_> ceprav zgleda cudno
<Kami_> kot da bi njemu drug cert serviralo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-checker.html#hostname=https://www.ubuntu.si
<Pepelka> SSL Checker - SSL Certificate Verify
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5204/
<zdobersek> high five!
<Kami_> hm, odd
<Kami_> zgleda apache ni ok skonfiguriran
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ refreshaj
<CrazyLemon> prvič ne worka
<CrazyLemon> ampak pol izpiše vse
<zdobersek> ---
<Kami_> ne kr zgleda enim servrira default certifikat
<zdobersek> ...*
<Kami_> ne tega za ubuntu.si
 * CrazyLemon high five's zdobersek 
<CrazyLemon> ampak..a si to iz baze sam v punbb kopiral da se objavi
<CrazyLemon> al si fixal problem :D
<zdobersek> fixal problem
<zdobersek> halo
<CrazyLemon> halo?
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ edin tole je čudno None of the common names in the certificate match the name that was entered (www.ubuntu.si). You may receive an error when accessing this site in a web browser. Learn more about name mismatch errors.
<Kami_> ja saj pravim
<CrazyLemon> ker je ssl vezan na plesk
<Kami_> da kaze ples..
<Kami_> kot da servira drug certifikat
<CrazyLemon> omghacked :S
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> ne bol zgleda kot sni problem
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> pozdrav
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> sliko sem posnel na windows, tudi na linuxu mi je prvič javilo enako
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> in tudi internet explorer mi javi enako
 * CrazyLemon reveals UbuntuSiWebTeam as R3D3M333R33333
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> jao no
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> niti približno ni pravilno :P
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js windowse bootat
<CrazyLemon> da vidim če je tam tudi tko praviš
<CrazyLemon> al si zmišljuješ :P
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> boš presenečen
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: bom blazu poslal mail pa vprasal kak ma skonfigurirano
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> mogoče je le treba domeno dodati
<Kami_> UbuntuSiWebTeam: ne, zgleda da je problem s konfiguracijo kr enim servira drug certifikat ne tistega za ubuntu.si / www.ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> meni pod common name napiše ubuntu.si
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> aha
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ja
<CrazyLemon> zato mi ni niti ne teži
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ampak v alt name je www.ubuntu.si
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> a je mogoče kriv kak ISP?
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ker navadni certi so samo za eno domeno kar pomeni ce bi bil samo za ubutnu.si z www.ubuntu.si ne bi delal
<Kami_> UbuntuSiWebTeam: to mozno ce majo kaki proxy vmes
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> to je prej CL nalepil: http://www.sslshopper.com/ssl-checker.html#hostname=https://www.ubuntu.si
<Pepelka> SSL Checker - SSL Certificate Verify
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> None of the common names in the certificate match the name that was entered (www.ubuntu.si). You may receive an error when accessing this site in a web browser. Learn more about name mismatch errors.
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> in to vrne
<Kami_> ja
<Kami_> kr bogve kaj tota skripta dela :>
<Kami_> brskalnik mora podpirat sni pa bi delalo
<Kami_> kaze kot bi neki strani brskalnik uporabljal
<Kami_> kr tisti ne podpirajo sni extenstiona pa mores met vsako domeno na razlicnem ip naslovu
<Kami_> samo to so like ie7 pa starejsi
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> ok, v ie7 res izvrže to
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> ampak v firefox 8???
<Kami_> ne bi smelo
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> ja, mi je malo čudno
<CrazyLemon> chrome @ win7 dela normalno
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> kaj pa ie=
<Kami_> zgleda sni ne dela
<Kami_> niti v ie 8
<Kami_> na win xp
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> aha
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> možno
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> imam xpje
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> ampak delalo mi ni tudi na debian 6
<CrazyLemon> ie9 dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> prav tako ff7
<CrazyLemon> bom zdej posodobu na 8
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> jah, s sedmico bv da preizkušaš
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> https://sni.velox.ch/
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> evo, to dela
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> v ie7 ne, dela pa v firefoxu
<CrazyLemon> ff8 dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> jah, to vemo :P
<CrazyLemon> kako veš če si reku da ti ne dela v ff8 :)
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> problem je v xpjih (recimo)
<CrazyLemon> update it!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> kdo je pa ikone na forumu zmučkal?
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> zakaj bi xpje posodabljal?
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> windows 7 so marginalno zmogljivostno boljši (morda)
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> xpje imam le za igre
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> za ostalo imam linux
<Kami_> CrazyLemon jih je!!
<CrazyLemon> js
<CrazyLemon> čakam na feedback
<Kami_> !!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> feedback je
<Kami_> remove it!
<Kami_> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> od UbuntuSiWebTeam ne Å¡teje..ker on itak ma vedno neke probleme :>
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> lej, naredi ikone sive
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> za prebrana sporočila
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> za neprebrana pa daj ta ubuntu.si logo
<Kami_> kurc
<Kami_> jaz sem se leto ali tri nazaj
<Kami_> tak trudo z trenutnimi!
<Kami_> v gimpu greyscelat eno!
<Kami_> :D
<Kami_> ga mamo za prebrana!!
<CrazyLemon> a si se res??
<CrazyLemon> ker so obupna
<Kami_> CrazyLemon pa jo je dal be :(
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> pa resize naredi boljšega
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Kami_> !!!
<Kami_> :D
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> ker tole je žagasta katastrofa
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ kak se naštima pol v forumu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> UbuntuSiWebTeam pa ti naredi bolša!!
<CrazyLemon> da te vidim!
<CrazyLemon> ker sedaj so sam zunaj..na glavni strani
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> bom do jutri
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> ne skrbi
<CrazyLemon> če pa klikneš forum
<CrazyLemon> pa same old
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: aja
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: tam nisem hoto
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: kr one za main so prevlke
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> ampak zdaj izgleda kot da so vse neprebrana
<Kami_> ce pa ubuntu logo pomanjsas na tako malo velikost
<Kami_> pa ni ok
<Kami_> je spacan cisto
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> in tisti, ki so navajeni na stari izgled te bodo grdo gledali
<Kami_> UbuntuSiWebTeam: povej mu!! :P
<CrazyLemon> UbuntuSiWebTeam no..bomo jutri vidli
<CrazyLemon> ko bo feedback!
<Kami_> jutri bo prepozno :(
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> bom jaz zakurblal Slikarja :D
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> evo
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> fixxed :D
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> bom jutri naredil kaj lepšega :)
<CrazyLemon> ah ja
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> mene moti predvsem to, da so ikone za neprebrane obarvane
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> to zmede uporabnike
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> mogoče bi lahko uporabili nov logo
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Brand Guidelines &laquo;  Canonical Design
<CrazyLemon> sej je bil v uporabi nov logo?
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> ne?
<CrazyLemon> ja?
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> kje?
<CrazyLemon> ko so neprebrana sporočila
<CrazyLemon> forum_new.gif
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> če je pa nov logo tak, ki ima okrog krog in na sredini belo
<UbuntuSiWebTeam> morda bi lahko še naš logo posodobili
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-15
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti  zdej težim al pol? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... dej zdej.
<zdobersek> kva spet ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> še en post moraš vrnit v punbb
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5178/
<CrazyLemon> pol pa lahk uživaš v soboti :D
<zdobersek> ..
<zdobersek> sam upgrade na 11.10 naredim
<zdobersek> pol pa grem gledat
<CrazyLemon> ok..torej pol zvečer ko končaš z downgradeom te spomnem
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> cist mozno :)
<Sky[x]> a noben ni napiso o partyu v kiberpipi ?
<Sky[x]> ste kaj razmislal da bi kej objavlal kako Kiberpipine novicke ket v kaksnem kotu ?
<Sky[x]> konc koncev vas podpirajo in res ne bi blo nic anrobe :)
<Sky[x]> sam predlog pol pa ostali naprej povejte. .
<CrazyLemon> kiberpipa nima ravno dost linux related novic :)
<Sky[x]> ma pa delavnice pa ksna peavanaja
<Sky[x]> predavnja*
<Sky[x]> stvari se povezujejo zdj sam a bi vi to zelel dat gor al ne :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda ma
<CrazyLemon> ampak kok vidim jih je zelo malo linux related
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> in kako deuje new ubuntu ?
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<CrazyLemon> napsy je kaka mična chickita tam :P
<napsy> huh
<napsy> ija, pa se ande kj :-)
<napsy> najde*
<CrazyLemon> pics!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy> jih ni :-)
<napsy> ne lavfam za babmi pa jih slikam :D
<napsy> prevec ... creepy :)
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/nic-vec-gospa-ali-gospodicna.html
<Pepelka> Nič več gospa ali gospodična - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> lol..tem v bruslju je pa dolgčas
<CrazyLemon> napsy dej no..par fotk..sej za par fotk še ne greš v zapor :PP
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ka delas tm :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy ?
<napsy> jesus
<napsy> sam te spanke pa so
<napsy> nevem
<napsy> skor prelepe
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> no such thing :D
<napsy> heh
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fixed
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vem, kaj dela tezave
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you da man
<CrazyLemon> do tell
<zdobersek> Č gre v franze, ko se shrani v bazo
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta vprašanja -> hjpttp://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice -> http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | 12.04 = precise pangolin! zdobersek da man
<CrazyLemon> sam č ?
<CrazyLemon> that doesnt make sense
<zdobersek> ne, Č
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> to pa Å¡e manj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> čšžŠŽ gre zgleda vse kul skoz
<zdobersek> Č not that much
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Sky[x]> [];'\ šđčćž :)
<Sky[x]> kajs si fixov zdobersek ? :)
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: v bazi sem Čje prepisu
<Sky[x]> suprca potem bo manj tezav sedaj :)
<Sky[x]> em si pazil na veliek in male crke ? :D
<Sky[x]> nc dejmo update nalozit da  vidm kaj je novga v safariju pa itunes :>
<zdobersek> ffs
<Sky[x]> ?
<zdobersek> iz ISO-8859-1 v utf8 pretvori vse, sam Č-jev ne
<zdobersek> iz ISO-8859-2 v utf8 pa noce.
<Sky[x]> pa mso zrihtal :)
<Sky[x]> e ene par stvari uredil :)
<Sky[x]> nafisa: here ?
<Sky[x]> jao ketj e ko jo clovk rabi :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ke ste vsi ? :)
<CrazyLemon> tu
<CrazyLemon> pa tam
<Grega> helow
<Sky[x]> hello
<Sky[x]> kako si kaj grega _
<Sky[x]> ?
<Grega> delavno :)
<Sky[x]> lepo to :)
<Sky[x]> sam da lavfa :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-16
<modelcek> fak
<modelcek> ko se ti kolegica hoce fuknt pod bus ...
<neett> alo
<neett__> looool
<neett> 11.10 mi zivce pije
<neett> pidgin me ne poveze na fb
<neett> karneke
<neett> pa zvoka nimam
<CrazyLemon> zvok je overrated
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ kateri extension  doda "rešeno" tag ?
<neett> overrated?
<neett> CrazyLemon, overrated?
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž njemu tud ne dela
<neett> ni mi vsec :)
<CrazyLemon> ne meni dela..zato je overrated :p
<neett> ce mi sudo aplay -l  mi vrne 2 kartici...
<neett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709431/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<neett> to je ok ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> pri možnostih zvoka izberi analog
<CrazyLemon> in ne hdmi output
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..lejtr
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: kaj kiri extension pizda, to sem jaz naredo extension! :>
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ pizda pol naredi spet :>
<Kami_> nee :P
<Kami_> diffaj stare pa nove file foruma :>
<Kami_> bom zvecer pogledal
<CrazyLemon> zvečer?????
<CrazyLemon> ZVEČER?!?!!?????????!!!!!????
<CrazyLemon> zvečer bo prepozno!!!
<CrazyLemon> </drama>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> omg!!!
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> hehe drama lol :D
<Grega> http://www.dramabutton.com/
<Pepelka> Drama Button
<Sky[x]> a ?
<CrazyLemon> damnit..vedno pozabim na drama button
<Sky[x]> kva je fora tega sploh ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je fora drama gumba?? to je kot da bi prašal kaj je fora življenja!
<Grega> http://www.dramabutton.com/
<Pepelka> Drama Button
<Grega> ;)
<zgaga> ma kdo od vas kje shranjen PC Paintbrush Designer za winse?
<zgaga> to je star program
<lynxlynxlynx> a si resen?
<Grega> raje vprasaj kdo ga nima!
<CrazyLemon> <locodir-user> I'm looking for person who be able to help me with native translation. Is here anyone who is under 18 and coming from UK?
<CrazyLemon> looool
<CrazyLemon> "under 18"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<neett> CrazyLemon,  kje naj nastavim na analog output,... v sound settings, pod hardware ne kaze nobene naprave
<CrazyLemon>  neett kako ne kaže če ti aplay -l zazna napravo :S
<neett> ne kaze
<CrazyLemon> neett poglej faq
 * CrazyLemon pokaže na topic
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je tam kaj uporabnega
<lynxlynxlynx> hjpttp
<neett> no pa reso, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1845555
<Pepelka> [SOLVED] No sound at all in Oneiric 11.10 [64 bit] - Ubuntu Forums
<neett> rm -rvf ~/.pulse/ pa reboot pa dela
<Sky[x]> :D
<neett> funny ?
<neett> z vsako novo izdajo mi je majn vsec ubuntu...
<Grega> bogokletstvo!
<tr43nd> resnica...
<marko> nafisa, a si tu
<marko> nujno je
<neett> tak mas puna jajca?
<marko> a ma kdo v LJ sobo za oddat?:D
<neett> :P
<modelcek> jz ti lahk oddam klet.
<marko> res?
<marko> a ma posteljo not?
<modelcek> ja
<modelcek> nima
<marko> pa internet?
<marko> eh
<modelcek> bos na tleh spal
<modelcek> 2m^2 sta dovolj za studenta!
<tr43nd> a je vsaj kak sod notri ??
<marko> meni se bo spipalo
<modelcek> soda ni
<marko> jaz nimam stanovanja
<Grega> marko: pol raje kaksno kurilnico vzami.. zima se bliza
<marko> jaz danes moram v LJ
<modelcek> je pa kr dost alkoholnih pijac :)
<tr43nd> kulc pol pa taka klet
<marko> nafisa, jaz bi bil v oni garsonjeri kaj si mi kazala zadnjič
<marko> fak
<marko> kje je prasica
<marko> hecam se
<marko> nisem tak mislil
<CrazyLemon> emm..ti se 16. oktobra spomniš da bi rabu sobo... you go girl :D
<modelcek> bo pa pod mostom spal :)
<Aseq> marko, a v dijaskih domovih si vprasal? ponavadi se se kje kaksen plac dobi
<marko> ne
<nafisa> marko, mal lepše se treba obnašat ... :)
<marko> hej <a3
<marko> <3
<nafisa> ti lahko dam cifro od šefa ... pa se z njim zmeniš
<tr43nd> ja Marko
<marko> dej privat nafisa
<marko> najboljša prijateljica
<tr43nd> :)))
<Grega> njen sef ti bo dal dobro ponudbo :>
<Sky[x]> lol
<nafisa> Grega, spet zajebavaš
<Grega> nepane!
<marko> mene res
<marko> ljubljana v depresijo spravlja
<marko> s punco sem šel narazen, redit sem se začel
<marko> ubil se bom
<marko> pa Å¡e sobe nimam
<Grega> saj ce se bos ubil
<Grega> ne rabis sobe
<tr43nd> ja, dj se ornk pa bo
<marko> res je
<CrazyLemon> marko poglej bl svetlo plat vsega tega
<CrazyLemon> parkrat na mesec te bo od nafise šef fajn .... in boš mel free sobo..v ljubljani!
<CrazyLemon> thats something!
<nafisa> HALO, SMRKAVCI
<tr43nd> kr ugodno
<nafisa> POBA JE ŽALOSTEN PA SE TKOLE ZAJEBAVATE Z NJIM
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd se strinjam
<tr43nd> : ))
<tr43nd> pol mu pa pomagaj !!
<nafisa> saj mu
<nafisa> ravnokar
<tr43nd> lepo
<marko> mam sobo
<marko> carsko
<marko> jaz sem carko marko
<blackice> se bo kdo udelezil friska v ms?
<nafisa> ne bi vedla, kaj je to
<nafisa> itak je pa predaleč :D
<nafisa> evo, polde ... smo porihtal
<nafisa> a je kje kako poročilo o release partyju spisano?
<Sky[x]> slike ??
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.frisk.si/
<Pepelka> FRiSK 2011 :: Festival računalništva in sodobnih komunikacij, Murska Sobota
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: da vidim zaj ono reseno
<Kami_> Grega: http://s.apache.org/lc060 zaj lahko dns api testiras pa kaki bug report das :>
<Pepelka> [dev] [VOTE] Release Apache Libcloud 0.6.0-beta1
<zdobersek> ou yeah
<Sky[x]> jo
<zdobersek> polnilc za laptop doma pozabu
<Sky[x]> to mi delej :D
<zdobersek> oz. polovico polnilca.
<Sky[x]> to sej men isto zgodl :) in pol sem sam po 1h na dan uporablov leptop
<Sky[x]> tko da sem glih mel za 6h oziroma 6 dni :D
<zdobersek> stacionarc se pa na internet poveze prek tega laptopa.
<Sky[x]> a direkt se pa ne more?
<tr43nd> :)
<zdobersek> wifi mamo kle, usb za wifi mam pa nek ponesrecen
<Sky[x]> iscem nekaj da me zmasira mene je vrat zagrabu k sem tko cudn lezov :S
<zdobersek> k se noce povezat ... zazna ga pa vse pa to.
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ you go girl
<Sky[x]> sele zjd vidu bravo Kami ! :D
<Sky[x]> Kami_: a ti si sploh se v slo oziroma s cim se sploh ukvarjas zdj ?
<Kami_> Sky[x]: ja, sem se v slo
<Sky[x]> kaj pa delas zdj sploh ?
<Kami_> Sky[x]: am, marsikaj :D
<Sky[x]> naprimer ? mal sem firbc hehe
<zdobersek> kje v centru LJ je kaka tehnicno-rac. trgovina?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> za levom je tech trade
<Sky[x]> na kongrescu mas apple :D
<Sky[x]> epl.si
<zdobersek> aha, tam bom ziher polnilc za dell najdu
<zdobersek> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> univezalc je bigbangu 70 eur al kok
<Sky[x]> pa pejt na faks pa enmu rec nej ti nepolne :D
<zdobersek> ubistvu, adapter mam, sam kabla za vticnco ne .
<Sky[x]> aja
<zdobersek> prek ethernet kabla pa ziher ne gre polnit :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa usb?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ti si pa serious badass..kr apache.org mail maš...fensi!
<CrazyLemon> to je celo bolš k ubuntu.si!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a teb rabi mail? :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: :D
<Grega> Kami_: cool
<Grega> cloudflare bi se lahko dodali za dns :)
<Kami_> Grega: majo kak kul api?
<Grega> nisem preprican
<Kami_> pol ne gre :>
<Grega> majo api, ne vem kak je "kul"
<Kami_> aja
<Grega> !google cloudflare api
<Pepelka> CloudFlare Hosting Provider API Spec v.1.0.0 (BETA) http://www.cloudflare.com/docs/host-api.html
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> jem nektarino..ki ma mal okusa po ...
<CrazyLemon> kavi :D
<Grega> se zgodi
<nafisa> aaa, naštelat si morem cajt pa farbe ...
<nafisa> bljak ... roza ozadje :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: uh, morem nekaj druga delat bom pol ono za reseno pogledal
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ excuses excuses :/
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: saj lahko ti tud drugace :>
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ne gre..sm bral v punbb dokumentaciji
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: kaj ne gre?
<CrazyLemon> da to lahk zrihtajo sam tisti z apache.org mailom
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Kami_> lol :D
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: v bistvu samo mergat mores spremembe iz old punbb v new
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ boš že zrihtal..me ne skrbi :D
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ne vem če je merganje pametno....it can break things :)
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: saj zato pa pogledas kaj mergas :>
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: sem na hitro pogledal naceloma bi moglo bit safe
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: mislim diff das
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: pa samo te related spremembe mergas
<Kami_> Grega: lahko tud ti naredis driver za cloudfare :>
<Grega> a bom dobil @apache.org mail? :>
<CrazyLemon> nice bargain¨
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> Grega: ne gre tak lahko :P
<Grega> no, saj jaz tud ne bom tak hitro scodal tega.. ;)
<Kami_> Grega: am pa zaj sem pogledal cloudfare je malo drugace oz linode dns pa zerigo dns
<Kami_> Grega: kr je bol za hosting misljeno pa ma se dns zraven
<Kami_> Grega: linode dns pa zerigo pa sta standalone service
<Grega> Kami_: webfaction
<Kami_> to je tud hosting kolko vem ne
<Grega> ja, web, mail, dns
<Kami_> aha samo je spet vprasanje ce je dns service dovol fleksibilen
<Kami_> mislim kr je all in one ne vem ce ponuja tolko funkcionalnosti da se da driver naredit
<Grega> http://docs.webfaction.com/xmlrpc-api/apiref.html#dns
<Pepelka> API Reference &mdash; WebFaction API Documentation
<Kami_> hm, to ne bi slo glih
<Kami_> kr drugi providerji majo concept zones pa record
<Kami_> npr zone je ubuntu.si
<Kami_> pol pa mas record www.ubuntu.si, itd
<Kami_> vecina ko nudi dns as as service ma podoben koncept tega
<Sky[x]> seprav ce ti apache ob velikem nvalu crkne pol ti tud dns crkne ? :)
<Sky[x]> navalu*
<Sky[x]> jst tukaj vidim edin problem ..
<Sky[x]> mas pa itak zato vec dns serverjov ce en pocepne da drugi sfolgajo :)
<Kami_> Sky[x]: am, ne vem kaj hoces povedat, libcloud pa apache httpd nimate nobene povezave ravno :>
<Sky[x]> aja sem mislil da deluje kot eno :)
<Sky[x]> da sam reces vkluc mi ta module notr pa je to to :)
<Kami_> haha :D
<Kami_> no nacelona bi lahko naredo apache modul ampak ne bi melo smisla :>
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/forum/4/
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> si morm mal prebrat da vidm kaj to delas :P
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ naaajs
<CrazyLemon> zdej vem zakaj maš apache.org mail!
<CrazyLemon> you add solved to things!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: !!! :>
<Sky[x]> a kdo ve kako v google analytics nastavs da ti na eni strani gleda posebej za dolocene linke ?
<KuzLee> zdravo
<Sky[x]> lp
<alyosha> CrazyLemon mofo
<alyosha> r u hir
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jutri si sam
<CrazyLemon> ja..gledam captain america
<alyosha> ja ja to vem
<alyosha> tip je captain ameddica:D
<alyosha> sigledal kaj urnike?
<alyosha> ki se mi zdi da so neki menjali
<alyosha> samo ful malo
<CrazyLemon> ful malo ja
<CrazyLemon> samo Å¡e bol so me zajebali
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> mene tudi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tko je precej bolano narjeno par kombinacij
<CrazyLemon> ma une 4 ure ki boš čakal pa ja niso zajebane
<alyosha> wlda
<alyosha> 2 dni
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js mam pol nekako vmes Å¡e predavanja
<CrazyLemon> in nato mam Å¡e do 22.00 vaje
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> kdaj to?
<alyosha> kateri dan?
<CrazyLemon> četrtek
<alyosha> ma jaa
<alyosha> pol ob 8h maš vaje še?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> ma jaaa
<alyosha> in kako bomo to skombinirali
<alyosha> dj nmj kko so bolani res
<alyosha> upam da popravijo ta urnik Å¡e malo
<alyosha> ki to zdj je bolj za en kurec
<alyosha> kurc kurc je to
<CrazyLemon> total BS..ja
<alyosha> samo čaki
<alyosha> kaj od 9h do 10h maš vaje
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj kako bomo skombinirali..bomo tam od 12.00 do 21.30
<alyosha> al ze prej?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> poglej četrtek
<alyosha> ma u čet. bomo skombinirali da smo v uni skupini potem na vajah
<alyosha> bo bolše
<CrazyLemon> alyosha piši asistentu če lahko greš v to drugo skupino :D
<alyosha> sej
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ti boš itak mel une neke druge vaje
<alyosha> in pol te bom čakaw še jz ko končamo predavnaja
<alyosha> da končaš vaje:D
<alyosha> jao jao
<Sky[x]> bos delov domaco nalogo al pa se bos uciv
<CrazyLemon> nestoj se sekirat..za 20min ne boš umru
<CrazyLemon> al pa 30
<Sky[x]> al pa pejt s crazyem na vaje lepo :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa to ja
<CrazyLemon> da se kaj naučiš
<CrazyLemon> al pa da srfaš po netu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ja ma so za 2. letnik
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj pol..srfaš useeno lahko :D
<alyosha> algoritmi in podatkovne strukture:D
<alyosha> smao ti maš vaje
<alyosha> od 8h do 20h
<alyosha> predavanja pa so do 9h
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hudo res
<CrazyLemon> ne..js mam od 20 do 22
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> predavanja pa so do 9ih ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> sem narobe napisal
<alyosha> sem to mislu ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nekibomo skombinirali no
<CrazyLemon> tko da sm na predavanjih do 8ih
<CrazyLemon> pol grem na vaje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> usaj to no
<alyosha> da nimamo do 8h
<alyosha> in pol da te cakam 2h:D
<Kami_> Sky[x]: ti gres na webcamp pol?
<alyosha> te bom samo 30 45min
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> webcamp?
<Kami_> webcamp.si
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej po moje bomo čimprej končali..ker tudi asistentu ni do tega da pride domov ob 11ih :)
<alyosha> upajmo ja
<alyosha> in uno skupino se moram menjat
<Sky[x]> Kami_: ja grem ja, ti ?
<alyosha> in pol bo malo bolse
<Kami_> Sky[x]: ja najverjetneje bom sel
<Sky[x]> Kami_: supr se vidmo :)
<Sky[x]> Kami_: poznas kerga k bi snemov, iscejo enga snemalca :>
<Kami_> Sky[x]: jaz lahko snemam z fonom :>
<Sky[x]> sej majo tam akmere pa vse ..sam enga k bo snemal :)
<Kami_> Sky[x]: ma arduino + kamera / kinect pa naredis robota za snemanje
<Sky[x]> hehe ČF
<Sky[x]> :D
<Kami_> https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the_apache_software_foundation_statement
<Pepelka> The Apache Software Foundation Statement on Apache OpenOffice.org : The Apache Software Foundation Blog
<Sky[x]> Kami_:  kok eggdropov mas zadej da ti pisejo kodo ? :D
<Kami_> pri ooo jaz tud nimam nic zraven :P
<Kami_> je pa blo dosti drame okrog ooo
<Sky[x]> ooo ?
<Kami_> open office
<Kami_> oo ma nekdo trademarkano pa se more open office nazivat z ooo :>
<lynxlynxlynx> lo ftw :P
<Sky[x]> ojoj
<CrazyLemon> +1
<Kami_> no ja naceloma je kul da je open office v apache foundation
<Kami_> samo problem je da ma lo ze vlko prednost zaj
<Kami_> nova razlicica ooja se kr dolgo ne bo izsla
<lynxlynxlynx> af Å¡e infrastrukture ni do konca postavil
<Kami_> ja, se bo dolgo trajalo
<Kami_> + dosti zadev bojo sli portat zaradi licence :/
<lynxlynxlynx> lo pa že sanjajo o mobilnih različicah (japakajše)
<Kami_> skoda sicer da se niso uspelo dogovorit pa naprej sodelovat kot en projekt
<Kami_> ceprav to skoro ni blo moznosti sploh zaj po 1+ letu obstaja lo
<Kami_> prej, mogoce...
<Kami_> kr je sux tolko duplicated efforta
<CrazyLemon> po moje je kr kul da je tko kot j
<CrazyLemon> je*
<CrazyLemon> mal konkurence ne Å¡kodi ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej lo bo vedno lahko prevzel zanimive dele iz ooo
<lynxlynxlynx> licenca onemogoča samo v obratno smer
<Kami_> jap
<Kami_> imo je sploh vprasanje ce bo ooo kdaj iz apache inkubatorja prisel
<CrazyLemon> em..eno tricky vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> kak odstraniš "drugi zaznamki" folder ki je v bookmark vrstici
<CrazyLemon> oz. "other bookmarks"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<Grega> knock knock
<Kami_> nobody is home
<Grega> :(
<Sky[x]> ej v C-ju ne mors uporabit funkcije round ce delas v visual studio ? :D WTF
<Grega> zakaj ne
<Sky[x]> ne dela mu
<Sky[x]> ce bo kdo kdaj rabu
<Sky[x]> Round doesn't work with Microsoft Visual Studio, and I suspect it probably doesn't work with many other Windows C++ compilers (i.e. I can't find it in the Borland C manual).
<Sky[x]>  Simple though to replicate with the floor command, i.e. round(x) == floor(x+0.5).
<Sky[x]>  Heres an example for MS Visual Studio, for a Win32 console project:
<marko> popizdil bom koji kurac je to
<marko> tak počasna linija da sploh ne morem speedtesta odpret
<lynxlynxlynx> define round(x) ((x)>=0?(long)((x)+0.5):(long)((x)-0.5)) // to uporabljamo mi
<marko> kaj Å¡ele kaj drugo delat
<marko> jaz ne morem tu živet
<lynxlynxlynx> joj razvajenček
<marko> a ti bi lahko živel v bajti kjer je linija taka, da ti 30 minut že odpira speedtest
<Grega> kaj ti bo speedtest, ce ves, da je pocasno?
<marko> hočem vedet vsaj približno kaka je linija
<marko> nekak molim
<lynxlynxlynx> bod vesel, da maš streho nad glavo
<lynxlynxlynx> prej pa panika
<lynxlynxlynx> kje je zdej drama button
<marko> da je to zaradi tega ker nekdo downloada z polno paro
<marko> ma ne morem bit brez interneta že zaradi faksa
<marko> rabim normalno delujočo povezavo
<Grega> u u u
<Grega> http://www.dramabutton.com/
<Pepelka> Drama Button
<Grega> :))
<marko> fak zdej mi je celo naloadalo stran
<marko> ping Å¡e preveri pri downloadu pa vse skupaj umre
<CrazyLemon> torej je tko hitra povezava da crasha speedtest?
<marko> Grega, ko si dal linj sem odprl stran
<marko> in komaj zdaj
<marko> je naloadalo gumb
<marko> :D
<Grega> no vidis!
<CrazyLemon> drama at it's finest :D
<marko> fak zdej ko pomislim da bom epizode od serij downloadal cele dneve
<marko> mi kar slabo postane
<marko> ucilnico od frija kar hitro odpre, to je kul
<marko> ma dej v centru sem tu bi morala bit 100/100 optika minimalnio
<marko> lolol
<marko> sam .torrent fajl
<marko> downloada
<marko> omgg
<marko> 14.4kB veliko datoteko downloada prek 1 minuto
<marko> ne no
<marko> pa daj kak je to mogoče
<marko> povprečno download s 15kB/s
<CrazyLemon> lol
<marko> to mora bit linija našopana
<marko> dej to ne moreš niti normalno uporabljat internet
<marko> kaj naj naredim? A naj lastnika kontaktiram pa mu rečem neki glede tega al kaj
<CrazyLemon> čak..sej greš itak kmalu k nafisi
<CrazyLemon> kaj te tok matra
<marko> saj sem tu
<CrazyLemon> aja.. no pol počak da zdownloada svoj porn..pol boš ti lahk svojga
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko> faking depresija me daje v kurčevi ljubljani... prejšnja 2 tedna sem bil cel zaprt v sebe zdaj pa bo to + brez interneta
<marko> ej sam res
<marko> najraje bi se izpisal
<Sky[x]> marko: ket si to ?
<marko> celovška
<marko> nekje, ne vem točno kje
<marko> ej ta internet je res deal breaker...
<Sky[x]> Confirming that on 11.10 the brightness levels jump THREE levels.
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sam si res razvajenček :)
<marko> a zarad tega ker se bunim nad internetom? me zanima kako bi ti lahko normalno operiral iz tu :)
<marko> oziroma vi vsi
<marko> ko mi jeben google odpira par sekund pol veš da je neki res hudo narobe
<Grega> jaz bi kr sel domov na tvojem mestu
<Grega> saj tako ne mores zivet
<Grega> v bruselj poklici, da ti krsijo osnovne clovekove pravice
<CrazyLemon> par fcking ur nazaj nisi vedu kje boš bil..zdej pa govoriš kako je "internet deal breaker"
<marko> it's a saying
<Sky[x]> :DD
<marko> a misliš da bom zdaj šel zarad tega iz stanovanja pa tist keš kaj sem dal pač nej ma za dobro voljo?
<marko> bunim se lahko
<Sky[x]> ja nic cele dneve bos na faksu dol vleku :D
<marko> saj to najbolj vemo ljudje
<marko> ja sej :D
<marko> sam je res hudo ko ne morem niti youtuba pa tega normalno uporabljat
<marko> moral si bom poiskat life...
<marko> zdaj bom vsaj mel razlog za hodit na faks :D
<marko> ej
<marko> Sky[x], PM
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> slow internet ergo must get a life
<lynxlynxlynx> kera geekovska katarza
<Kami_> so
<Kami_> tu ze vsi spijo ob taki uri al kaj :>
<Sky[x]> skor
<Sky[x]> jst ze zamujam ...
<Kami_> ah, zgodni ste :>
<nafisa> lol
<Kami_> nafisa: ja, povej jim!
<nafisa> čak, da še tole barvo spremenim ... nič ne vidim, kaj si mi napisal
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> kaj jim naj povem?
<Grega> povej nam!
<nafisa> Grega, povem ti :D
<Grega> si prepricana?
<nafisa> lol
<marko> btw moji prijatelji zrihtal sem internet
<Kami_> marko: kaj je blo narobe, si ethernet kabl v usb port tisal? :>
<Kami_> 😁
<nafisa> ne, Kami_
<nafisa> na drug access point se je povezal
<nafisa> moj access point preslabo vleče v njegovo sobo
<Kami_> uh, potem bo pa kako vlko okroglo zadevo rabil
<nafisa> vlko okroglo?
<nafisa> saj zdaj mu ok dela net
<Kami_> nafisa: antena :P
<nafisa> ammm, čemu antena, če dela ok?
<Grega> da ma kje sedet, ne?
<Grega> ;)
<nafisa> Grega, peesda, dej ne govor, da ne zajebavaš :D
<Grega> nepane
<nafisa> naslednjič bom pas s sabo prnesla :P
<Grega> stala
<Kami_> nafisa: pol pa bo Grega zasvical ful :>
<nafisa> Kami_, lol
<marko> Kami_, na napacen access point sem bil povezan :P
<marko> siska2, namest siska
<marko> ceprav mi je sostanovalec rekel da je on na siska2
<marko> nej bo
<marko> muahauhau
<tr43nd> na tapocasnega
<Kami_> marko: kaj pa ce je kdo namenoma postavo tocko z istim imenom?
<marko> sej
<marko> premišljujem o tem
<Kami_> marko: pa je promet sniffal pa je vido da si porn gledal :>
<marko> če je vse skupaj kaka zarota
<marko> btw na FRI-ju glede nalog
<marko> pri matematiku
<marko> ko bi naj pisali ročno in pol skenirali pa dali v pdf obliki
<marko> a je kaki lažji način ker res nimam skenerja tu
<Kami_> slikas?
<tr43nd> a vam odpre slo-tech ?
<Kami_> ne
<marko> Kami_, to se ne sme
<marko> sem mislil če je kaki kul matematični program ki je tudi portan na *nix
<marko> al neki
<marko> da zračunam tam in exportam v pdf
<marko> neki so govorili sam se nemrem spomnit
<Kami_> lol, zakaj se ne bi smelo slikat?
<marko> ne vem zakaj sam sem prepričan da je rekla da se ne sme
<marko> pač al nam na računalniku uspe lepo naredit kot če bi na list pisal al pa poskeniramo
<marko> končni rezultat more bit rešena naloga
<marko> v PDFju
<bogdanov> lp
<tr43nd> lp
<bogdanov> kva se dela
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-08
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39022/#p39022
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<miha> dan
<dz0ny> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> o hudo
<lynxlynxlynx> berem prošnje za naše razpisane luknje in že v drugem cvju je kot znanje omenjen: Računalniška znanja
<lynxlynxlynx> Microsoft Office, Open Office, Thunderbird, Joomla!, Ubuntu
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: dobre kvalifikacije ma
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: a ste napisali da rabite open source znanje ali shell wizard :)
<lynxlynxlynx> razpis je bil za pr, en pa za tržnika
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tole je kvečjemu wizardess :)
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: tale je res top notch
<lynxlynxlynx> bomo vidli
<lynxlynxlynx> joomla zna bit tud samo uporaba wysiwydg urejevalnika
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡vedsko obvlada :)
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: zihr ni "samo v sloveniji delal/živel", ker joomlo bi še štekal samo ubuntu
<dz0ny> btw kakkenš nov ppa za munin obstaja? 31 je izšla nova verzija
<zigomir> žujo. na pc mam prkloplen 2 ekrana (en je TV), povezavi sta vga in hdmi. vse dela ok dokler imam v mirror mode. ko pa enkrat prestavim na dual screen setup, ne morem več spravit nazaj na mirror mode če fizično ne odklopim tv-ja. ker če dam samo nazaj na Mirror displays bom izgubil dash in ne morem počet nič pametnega. :/ a bi kdo kej vedel? probaval sem vse od uniti --reset do reboot pa nič ne pomaga...
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je bila na izmenjavi, ampak glede na izobrazbo in da celo uči švedščino, je mogoče samo zgodaj začela
<zigomir> lažem nimam hdmi, mam vga + dvi
<dz0ny> zigomir: katera grafična?
<zigomir> hd4000 na ivy bridge procu
<dz0ny> uf to ne poznam, ati in nvidia imata nastavitve za grafično kjer moraš nastaviti dual screen, potem pa še nastavitvah za unity
<dz0ny> alterantiva je da v korg nastaviš
<zigomir> vem ja :\ js pa nimam nič, samo displays
<zigomir> ka pa je korg?
<dz0ny> !g intel hd4000 ubuntu dual screen
<Pepelka> drivers - Are Intel HD 4000 graphics supported on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/167388/are-intel-hd-4000-graphics-supported-on-ubuntu-10-04-lts
<dz0ny> zatipk xorg
<miha> zigomir: ubuntu kar dela takoj, dela. če morš sam nastavljat, boljš da greš na winse
<zigomir> a, jp bom pogledal mal...
<zigomir> heh :) mja dej sej če bi mel konstantno dva ekrana tko k mam na šihtu dela super
<zigomir> samo če pa čem prestavljat je pa bolj joj
<zigomir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1056033 sej mislim da je to to, ampak bohvet kdaj bo rešen...
<Pepelka> Bug #1056033 “Dash does not appear or is misplaced in mirror mod...” : Bugs : “unity” package : Ubuntu
<dz0ny> jp to je pain, spomnim se da moraš nekaj gconf spreminjat
<miha> pa Å¡e grd je unity.
<dz0ny> ker unity shranjuje nastavitve tja, do xorg pa nima dostopa, tako moraš zadevo vsakič na dveh zadevah spremenit
<dz0ny> miha: meni je čisto uporaben, vsaj tistega tear nima ko se z miško premikam
<zigomir> sm meu včas precej tearinga sam, ampak sem v nekih compiz settingih našel nek workaround za full screen redraw :) oh tok težav...je kšna še bolj spolirana distribucija sploh?
<miha> dz0ny: grd je. zaenkrat sm na gnome 2 .. in ko upgrejdam, bom na gnome 3. to je lepo namizje.
<zigomir> men je unity všeč zarad vseh bližnjic kot so razni ctrl + w in pa postavljanj oken ob eno ali drugo stran...
<miha> jst imam predvsem rad namizja
<miha> da mam vse kr spada pod neki, na enem namizju
<miha> in gnome to dela, kot je treba
<miha> te ctrl+neki pa res ne rabim, tud pr wordstar tega nism uporablju
 * miha tr0ll mode
<miha> ampak to da je pa unity grd, pa vstrajam
<miha> Å¡e za ubuntu standarde je grd
<miha> pa da je menu na vrhu zaslona
<miha> to je čist mim
<dz0ny> http://metinalista.si/anze-slosar-kozmolog/ xmonad ftw
<Pepelka> Anže Slosar, kozmolog
<miha> ta je čudak... emacs uporabla
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: bereš kvarkadabro?
<dz0ny> dz0ny: podobno kot svarog ne?
<dz0ny> včasih, tako ali tako na tujih vse zvem
<CrazyLemon> hmm zgleda bo android 4.2 zanimiv OS
<CrazyLemon> jutro btw
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf?!?!? kje si cel vikend?!? KJE?!? miha že dva dni teži "kje je saša" !!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bla sem v avstriji čez vikend
<sasa84> brb
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: and do share that finding, al imaš insider news
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na kratko google želi zmanjšat fragmentacijo trga .. in naj bi predstavil serijo "nexus", katero jo lahko vsak vendor izdeluje pod pogojem da ustreza minimalnim guglovim zahtevam
<CrazyLemon> hkrati pa vendor ne bo spreminjal UI-a ampak bo bil čisti android
<CrazyLemon> google pa bi poskrbel za vendorje tako da bo naredil UI Customization center
<CrazyLemon> no ne samo za vendorje tudi za userje
<CrazyLemon> torej na enem mestu vse spreminjaš
<CrazyLemon> vendorji pa lahko v sklopu UICC dodajo svoj vmesnik
<CrazyLemon> ampak.. ko pa gugl izda novo različico.. pa ne rabiš več čakat vendorja
<CrazyLemon> ampak preprosto upgrejdaš telefon
<CrazyLemon> tudi če vendor ni upgrejdal svojega vmesnika
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/nexus-in-android-4-2/       tukaj je zelo na kratko o tem
<Pepelka> Monitor - novice - Nexus in Android 4.2 (08.10.2012)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj folk poroča
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/nexus-in-android-4-2/
<Pepelka> Monitor - novice - Nexus in Android 4.2 (08.10.2012)
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> [Update] It was all fake. Android and Me retracted the story. Apparently, it was a hoax.
<miha> res je :p 10:55 < CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf?!?!? kje si cel vikend?!? KJE?!? miha že dva dni teži "kje je saša" !!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: aha je bil že čas, bi se reklo
<sasa84> miha, jooooj :*
<sasa84> bogi revež
<miha> :*
<sasa84> mwa mwa mwa
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.dropbox.com/s/08culc42dvdd7f8/magnolia.jpg
<Pepelka> Dropbox - magnolia.jpg - Simplify your life
<dz0ny> haha wikipedia c/p
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da ga ne bi več nikoli tako zapustila!!
<miha> :$
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/bodo-romi-se-ziveli-na-tuji-zemlji/293103
<Pepelka> Bodo Romi še živeli na tuji zemlji? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2012/10/kolesar_trcil_v_svinjo.aspx LorD_DDooM pazi se prasic ter prascev :))
<Pepelka> Kolesar trčil v svinjo - Planet Siol.net
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, se bom trudla da ne
<sasa84> lohk bi me pa miha npr. povabu na izlet pa da bi se tam zalublen po donavi furala :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 al pa če bi ti njega povabila v avstrijo ...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sm stara Å¡ola... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sad...so sad
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :S
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, a dam na ubuntu.si vprašanje al kle?
<sasa84> kok bi jst naštimala, d bi mi en printer prou printu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 forum
<sasa84> zto pa morm it takrat na win7 :S
<CrazyLemon> strojna oprema
<sasa84> oki doki miši
<uni4dfx> Prvi dan faksa \o/
<uni4dfx> Divjak ga že serje
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> uni4dfx, men se pa jutr začne :)
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/prosim-iscite-se-naprej-prosi-mati-domnevni-morilec-5-letnice-pa-gre-spet-pred-sodnika.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 'Prosim, iščite še naprej,' prosi mati. Vaščani nad osumljenca z žaljivkami in čevljem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Tiskalnik ne natisne pravih robov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39023/#p39023
<dz0ny> a je danes crash my server day http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2012/10/08/twitters-t-co-is-currently-down-meaning-all-links-shortened-by-the-social-network-are-not-working/
<Pepelka> Twitter's t.co is Down: All the Service's Shortened Links are Dead
<uni4dfx> Twitter down? kako primerno: https://twitter.com/luffwoto/status/246180116642816002/photo/1/large
<Pepelka> Twitter / luffwoto: How many fucks did Little Jimmy ...
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: mah ne samo linki in slike, problem je če mora delat zaradi #fwlj
<sasa84> nč miške moje...šibam u lj
<sasa84> čafči
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2720007725/tablicni-racunalnik-asus-nexus-7
<Pepelka> Tablični računalnik Asus Nexus 7 - mimovrste=)
<uni4dfx> kaj pa je v LJ
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: fwlj
<uni4dfx> dz0ny kdo
<dz0ny> fashion week
<uni4dfx> a to tud obstaja tle :)
<lynxlynxlynx> !tr en sl spoiler
<Pepelka> en spoiler
<lynxlynxlynx> !tr sl en spoiler
<Pepelka> v spojlerju
<lynxlynxlynx> !tr sl spoiler
<Pepelka> spojler
<lynxlynxlynx> eeeeh
<miha> !t en sl spoiler
<Pepelka> spojler
<miha> !t auto sl spoiler
<Pepelka> spojler
<miha> !t auto sl bunga bunga
<Pepelka> rože
<lynxlynxlynx> wat.
<uni4dfx> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> v glavnem, iščem besedo za spoiler v medijih, ne v mašinah
<uni4dfx> nevem če obstaja kej pr nas
<uni4dfx> vpraši na mn3njalniku
<lynxlynxlynx> kvarnik :s
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> hrvati majo kr spojler
<uni4dfx> srbi tud
<miha> http://en.bab.la/dictionary/german-english/spielverderber a tole je to?
<Pepelka> Spielverderber - English translation - bab.la German-English dictionary
<zdobersek> !t en sl to spoil
<Pepelka> pokvariti
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: redna cena 299€
<zdobersek> only in Zlovenia
<zdobersek> ampak  sem pa na mv vip, tko da moram pogledat, ce dobim se kak bonus zraven poleg brezplacne postnine ...
<zdobersek> ampak vseen, ce je 300€ redna cena, potem preplacas 106€ ceno iz USnA
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej nisi včeraj rojen no
<CrazyLemon> redna cena nič ne pomeni
<zdobersek> vredu, se vedno 86€ preplacas to 'znizano' ceno
<CrazyLemon> je sam marketinški trik za naivneže :)
<CrazyLemon> ne preplačaš nič
<CrazyLemon> ker so take cene v slo.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> kolk so pa v AUT?
<zdobersek> evo jih!
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/glasba/fredi-miler-in-yozo-z-novo-skladbo-to-je-ziva-zajebancija.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Fredi Miler in YoZo z novo skladbo: To je hojladrija
<miha> tistih 30 sekund je več obetalo
<miha> zavozla sta priložnost narest dobro priredbo
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/rumeni-pajkl/ronaldo-seksal-z-dvema-mladenkama/293051
<Pepelka> Ronaldo seksal z dvema mladenkama naenkrat :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1807857 avstrijka že ve
<Pepelka> STA: Fekterjeva vidi Slovenijo kot kandidatko za pomoč iz ESM
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012100805835603
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Fekterjeva vidi Slovenijo kot kandidatko za pomo&#269; iz ESM
<dz0ny> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/slovaska-zmanjsuje-stevilo-studentskih-mest-za-druzboslovce/293119 torej slovakinje pridejo k nam
<Pepelka> Slovaška zmanjšuje število študentskih mest za družboslovce :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> kul
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/28-letik-od-leta-2010-osumljen-storitve-kar-26-kaznivih-dejanj-tatvin.html tipični celjani
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 28-letik od leta 2010 osumljen storitve kar 26 kaznivih dejanj tatvin
<zdobersek> celjani :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: F1 F1
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?
<CrazyLemon> F1 je bila včeraj
<zdobersek> pomahaj mi!
<zdobersek> kot primorec
<CrazyLemon> in kr ne morem verjet kaj vse naredi bios update
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat fn brightness dela
<CrazyLemon> bluetooth dela
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu vse dela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdejle instaliram 12.04.1 na eno particijo, kar pa mi bo povozl bootloader na neki drugi particiji
<zdobersek> na tej drugi particiji je 12.10 (vem, hardcore)
<zdobersek> kaj moram v 12.10 reinstalirat, da bo bootloader spet tam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj inštaliraš bootloader na particijo?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pac, na /dev/sda3 instaliram12.04.1, na /dev/sda2 je trenutno 12.10 (vem, hardcore)
<zdobersek> bootloader se pac instalira na /dev/sda
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> in kje je problem?
<zdobersek> da mi bo zdej 12.04.1 po defaultu nalagal.
<CrazyLemon> ampak po defaultu bi te mogu grub2 vprašat kam se želiš bootat
<CrazyLemon> če si grub instaliral na dev
<CrazyLemon> /sda
<zdobersek> ja, sej me bo, ampak to je potem grub od 12.04
<zdobersek> in tam je 12.04 na prvem mestu
<zdobersek> zdej, grub.conf na /dev/sda3 se mi ne da it moddat, rajs bi ga nazaj povozu z grubom s /dev/sda2
<miha> fdisk /mbr
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc pognal na 12.10, pa je slo.
<CrazyLemon> a ti to ne povozi 12.04 gruba?
<dz0ny> saj je vseeno ker grub imaš, glavno da imaš na izbiro kaj hočeš zagnat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je zelja.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aja..torej si res hardcore
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [11.10]Acer 5742z nastavljanje Osvetlitve Ekrana  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39024/#p39024
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da želiš 12.10 povozit
<zdobersek> lmao, nevah!
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/neverjetno/1042556158 te sodobne feministke grejo res predaleč
<Pepelka> Poljub mornarja in medicinske sestre je bil "spolni napad" | Dnevnik
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Tiskalnik ne natisne pravih robov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39025/#p39025
<dz0ny> !t auto sl podcast
<Pepelka> podcast
<CrazyLemon> "poddaja"
<dz0ny> pododdaja?
<dz0ny> rtvslo ma podcaste
<dz0ny> mi tud
<CrazyLemon> poddaja
<CrazyLemon> vem ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak islovar pravi poddaja
<dz0ny> kako je pa raba, izpeljano iz ipod oddaja al kako
<miha> da
<CrazyLemon> poddaja -e ž (angl. podcast, krat. POD)
<CrazyLemon> digitalna zvočna ali video datoteka, ki se samodejno naloži na uporabnikov računalnik takoj, ko je objavljena na spletu
<dz0ny> to ni to kar želim jaz da se razume
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem pogledal ja
<dz0ny> ker če nekdo klikne se mu ne prenese ampak se naroči na obvestila o novih oddajah
<dz0ny> še posebej je to očitno pri apple napravi
<CrazyLemon> potem je to tisto kar ti želiš
<CrazyLemon> sicer tukaj ne piše nič o naročanju ampak na to lahko sklepaš iz "takoj, ko je objavljena na spletu"
<dz0ny> sklepaš sem malo GA, adwords pogledal ni videti da bi bilo kaj veliko zadetkov v SI na poddaje
<dz0ny> podcast
<dz0ny> is it
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/Ga0DY.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> !t en sl poke
<Pepelka> Prebila
<miha> !t en sl to poke
<Pepelka> zbosti
<CrazyLemon> damn..tale dove cameron pa je proper jail bait :D
<dz0ny> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/137505-us-air-forces-1950s-supersonic-flying-saucer-declassified
<Pepelka> US Air Force&#8217;s 1950s supersonic flying saucer declassified | ExtremeTech
<miha> kul
<dz0ny> http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/10/that-smooth-spacex-launch-turns-out-one-of-the-engines-exploded/
<Pepelka> That smooth SpaceX launch? Turns out one of the engines exploded | Ars Technica
<CrazyLemon> lol tale chrome
<CrazyLemon> če pinnaš tab
<CrazyLemon> in ga nato enkrat odpinaš in zapreš chrome
<CrazyLemon> naslednjič ko ga odpreš je tab še vedno pinnan
<CrazyLemon> in edino kar naj bi pomagalo je da ga middle clickaš
<dz0ny> a? se to je poanta pinananja
<CrazyLemon> kaj to? da ga nikoli ne odpinnaš? :)
<dz0ny> a? ne štekam! KO si ti opr chrome je bil še vedno pinan ne? To je prav. Pa tud zapreš ga lahko normalno
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in ga nato enkrat odpinaš in zapreš chrome
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> naslednjič ko ga odpreš je tab še vedno pinnan
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: To je prav. Se misli da ga potem ne moreš zapret
<dz0ny> Sploh...
<CrazyLemon> kako je to prav.. torej če pinnaš tab mora ta bit za vedno pinnan? :)
<CrazyLemon> čemu so sploh potem naredili "unpin tab"
<dz0ny> itak da mora bit. Unpin je za takrat ko strani več ne maraš.
<miha> unpin je očitno sam začasno
<miha> če glih rabiš plac
<dz0ny> miha samo to ni njegov namen
<dz0ny> v docih lepo piše da je za strani, ki želiš da se odprejo ko zaženeš brskalnik
<CrazyLemon> oh ja :D
<dz0ny> mail, p0rn, irc, youtube; kar te pač goni čez dan
<miha> :)
<dz0ny> lol http://www.livestream.com/fashionweekslovenia tako izgelda pouk ličenja
<Pepelka> FashionWeekSlovenia - live streaming video powered by Livestream
<zdobersek> makeup artists!
<zdobersek> hobbite delajo!
<miha> boring
<dz0ny> d: ne vem al te artistke vejo da jih snemajo, meni se bolj zdi da ne
<uni4dfx> Otto Knows - Million Voices
<uni4dfx> hud komad
<Jezk> hej, programira kdo C v Geany-ju ali Eclipse-u? Al pa kermu drugmu IDEju?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [rešeno] [11.10]Acer 5742z nastavljanje Osvetlitve Ekrana  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39026/#p39026
<Jezk> imam namreč nek problem z "undefined reference to 'sqrt'"
<Jezk> menda neki v zvezi s knižnco math.h in stari konvenciji
<Jezk> sej sm najdu neko rešitev, da pač v terminalu dodaš še neki zravn, ampak, kako naj IDEju dopovem, da bo iskal pravilno. Zakaj bi namreč compilal v terminalu/na roko, če mamo tolk super IDEjev
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz uporabljam kdevelop in nima problemov z iskanjem po sistemskih knjižnicah
<lynxlynxlynx> raje povej kako si napisal include
<lynxlynxlynx> ne verjamem, da imaš glibc nameščen na kakšno čudno mesto
<Jezk> uhm
<Jezk> a kar tuki copy pastam?
<Jezk> no, ubistvu je kar iz tlele
<Jezk> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cmath/sqrt/
<Jezk> pod example
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je samo ena vrstica
<Pepelka> sqrt - C++ Reference
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, vsaj oklepaji so v redu
<lynxlynxlynx> #include <cmath>
<Jezk> hmmm, bom probal
<dz0ny> ja a ni razlika tisto je $m c++ li, v linux ima Å¡http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_mono/libc.html#Mathematical-Constants
<Pepelka> The GNU C Library
<Jezk> untitled.c:3:17: fatal error: cmath: No such file or directory
<Jezk> bi mogu jest kakšne knjižnce dotatno nalagat?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! časopis broj 05  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39027/#p39027
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, to ziher maš
<lynxlynxlynx> a imaš za eclipse plugin za c?
<lynxlynxlynx> bi ti moral ustvarit makefile, če sam ne zna nič pogruntat
<lynxlynxlynx> (v konzoli si najbrž dodal -I/usr/include)
<dz0ny> !w risc
<dz0ny> !g wikipedia risc
<Pepelka> Reduced instruction set computing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reduced_instruction_set_computing
<Jezk> mam plugin za eclipse, in ja, naredu mi je projekt
<Jezk> in tudi makefile
<Jezk> samo to je vse sam naredu
<Jezk> v konzoli pa nisem nič sam delal
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej pod projektne nastavitve, mogoče mu kje lahko dodajaš poti
<Jezk> in kaj je fora z I/usr/include, ki si ga omenu
<lynxlynxlynx> doda glavni sistemski include path
<Jezk> bom probal, ampak moram zdaj it, I'll be back another day:D Hvala zaenkrat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39028/#p39028
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39029/#p39029
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gensi: Re: Dohodnina  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39030/#p39030
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-09
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek, coffee buddy!
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<zdobersek> sasa84: jutro!
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20121009_100516.jpg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a maš tako majčko? :()
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisem osel na internetu! OK?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ok...a pa boš še zmer z mano sajbrou CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 očitno ne razumeš kaj pomeni osel!
<CrazyLemon> osel gre sam enkrat na led!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :(
<CrazyLemon> pravkar berem o spletnih prevarah..zihr si ti omenjena!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1598-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1598-1/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ste menjal IP?
<CrazyLemon> http://91.185.197.54:8000/live
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> kaj maste te radie
<zdobersek> mile kitic 24/7?
<CrazyLemon> ni samo mile kitic tudi lepa brena je!
<zdobersek> pa ukradena neda?
<CrazyLemon> to ti pa ne povem - sam se prepričaj !
<zdobersek> nikoli!
<zdobersek> Muse so dal nov album ven in preprosto ne morem drugega poslusat!
<zdobersek> pa Mumford & Sonds prav tako!
<zdobersek> se Kanye!
<CrazyLemon> muse se nonstop vrti na radiu!
<CrazyLemon> NONSTOP!
<CrazyLemon> mile kitic, muse, mile, muse, mile, muse
<CrazyLemon> je 24/7
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1599-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1599-1/
<zdobersek> I care not for your false say.
<sasa84> zdobersek, muse majo nov album??
<sasa84> uu, a je že za izposojo...verjetno :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: the 2nd law
<zdobersek> ubistvu je na youtubu
<CrazyLemon> pffft
<CrazyLemon> ta sasa84 bi sam kradla
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JSD0hl9GcE
<Pepelka> Muse - 2nd Law (Full Album) (HD) - YouTube
<zdobersek> OHNES
<zdobersek> I HAZ POSTED A LINK TO ZE COMPLETE MUZE ALBUMZ ZE 2ND LAWZ
<zdobersek> RIAA IZ COMMIIIIINGGG
<zdobersek> HELP MEEEH
<sasa84> zdobersek, :*
<sasa84> kul!
<zdobersek> RIAA ni kul.
<zdobersek> spljoh.
<zdobersek> kdo ze gledu kej okol Diaspore?
<CrazyLemon> njet
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp http://radioterminal.si/radio
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/user/redbull/stratos
<Pepelka> Red Bull Stratos - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ob dveh Å¡iba a?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<sasa84> Å¡ibam u lj
<sasa84> čafči
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/CK44
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> prodajalec naprav?
<yang_> ali je kdo studiral, kje se splaca vzeti samsung galaxy s3?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kateri program je to?
<CrazyLemon> fantje pri red bullu so že mal tečni
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker zamujajo z fckin' skokom
<zdobersek> ka zdej je on ze gor al bo ob 19.15 komej vzlet?
<CrazyLemon> vzlet
<zdobersek> in kak dolg bo balon gor nosl?
<CrazyLemon> sej ti pravim..fckin tečni so
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne bo hitro :)
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> da ga ne bojo potem po temi iskal
<CrazyLemon> no..tako počasi pa tudi ne bo :D
<zdobersek> OOOH KAMERA SE PREMIKA
<CrazyLemon> kamera se premika ja..ko iščejo balone
<CrazyLemon> so pa za celi 2 sekundi predvajal kako delajo z balonom
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne..čemu bi pokazali nekaj zanimivega
<CrazyLemon> če pa lahko pokažejo oblake ter sonce
<zdobersek> v spodnjem levem kotu je ena streha ...
<zdobersek> so ze spet prestavl za pol ure!
<CrazyLemon> Felix spends around 1 hour and 30 minutes pre breathing before take off.
<CrazyLemon> fcking BS
<zdobersek> nekaj se dogaja ...
<CrazyLemon> klinc se dogaja
<CrazyLemon> dokler napolnijo balon
<CrazyLemon> bo že noč
<CrazyLemon> in bodo odpovedali vse skupaj
<zdobersek> Mr. Negatiff
<CrazyLemon> mr facts
<CrazyLemon> 18,152 uporabnikov gleda zdaj
<CrazyLemon> nekaj ur nazaj jih je bilo 650k+
<CrazyLemon> stupid redbull
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo vsaj live stream za gor in dol
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> Mr. Optimistique
<zdobersek> kamera bo v luft gledala, da model dol pade
<CrazyLemon> jah zakaj misliš da gledam tole
<CrazyLemon> ker želim videt stream za gor ter dol
<zdobersek> v kapsuli je, pravi twitter!
<zdobersek> cez 5 min je liftoff!
<CrazyLemon> BS
<zdobersek> folijo mu filajo zdej notr
<CrazyLemon> niti niso balon začeli filat
<zdobersek> ce to je hopa cupa nafilan.
<CrazyLemon> right :>
<CrazyLemon> zdej k felix reče
<CrazyLemon> "Guys...Uhm.. I have to poop"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> kamera off ... ?
<CrazyLemon> in bo spet delay
<zdobersek> evo kapsule.
<CrazyLemon> jebo jih count down
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je ta hype?
<CrazyLemon> mah nič.. en tip bi rad skoču - pa ne upa in zavlačuje
<lynxlynxlynx> iz balona?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> 30sec!
<zdobersek> 5
<zdobersek> 4
<zdobersek> 3
<zdobersek> 2
<zdobersek> 1
<zdobersek> :/ trailer.
<zdobersek> ne, se kr je tam.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti buffera vsake tok časa?
<zdobersek> tud balon se ni poln.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> evo balona.
<zdobersek> zgleda zalostno.
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> zgleda da bo kmalu
<lynxlynxlynx> a nima padala al zakaj je tolk zanimivo?
<zdobersek> base jump.
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx zdaj si me res zmedu
<CrazyLemon> ker ne vem a trollaš al ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> in kaj je tako posebnega na basejumpu iz balona?
<zdobersek> ker skace s stratosfere
<lynxlynxlynx> aah
<zdobersek> 40kkm, tam nekje.
<CrazyLemon> 36.5km
<zdobersek> potejtos, potahtos
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/user/redbull/stratos
<Pepelka> Red Bull Stratos - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> preklet buffering!
<zdobersek> lol, blame it on the APU
<CrazyLemon> you can suck my APU
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> it's too hot!
<zdobersek> evo, zdej jih pa veter jebe.
<CrazyLemon> 34.5
<CrazyLemon> °
<zdobersek> abort the attempt
<zdobersek> barabe.
<CrazyLemon> fcking idioti
<CrazyLemon> nikoli več ne bom pil red bulla
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> Mr. Wingless
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/domaca-scena/brez-izpita-za-volan.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Brez izpita za volan
<zdobersek> da te kakat prtisne, kake novice.
<dz0ny> a je že skočil al še ni
<Jezk> uporablja kdo Empathy in mi lahko pove, kako da si le-ta ne zapomne te sobe kot favorite, po tem ko jo dodam kot favorite?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: redbul ti ne da kril...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni
<CrazyLemon> lame je
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa pričakuješ od 24ur? :>
<CrazyLemon> hmm dz0ny tist tvoj link za radio terminal ne pokaže izvajalca ter naslova komada
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mal vec pa ze ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://d15mj6e6qmt1na.cloudfront.net/files/images/0048/4964/Mr_Brains.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<zdobersek> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: thx, bom preveril
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ko boš znal tkole brcat se mi javi! https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7ZmJtYaUTa0#!
<Pepelka> Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube
<sasa84> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/video-najbolj-seksi-je-mila.html CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Najbolj seksi je Mila!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39031/#p39031
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39032/#p39032
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM zdaj sem imel priložnost it s gorca na specialko
<CrazyLemon> pa sm zavrnu ponudbo :)
<CrazyLemon> btw.. kupiš starejšo specialko? vilice karbon oprema pa ultegra :)
<LorD_DDooM> Thx, samo že imam specialko :)
<CrazyLemon> sej veš kaj pravijo..ena ni nobena! :)
<CrazyLemon> sam tip pa obvlada :)
<CrazyLemon> http://owncloud.org/
<Pepelka> ownCloud.org | Your Cloud, Your Data, Your Way!
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je dokaj zakon zadeva :)
<dz0ny> ze dolgo uporabljam :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39033/#p39033
<modelcek> oh dog
<modelcek> Nalogo oddajte v forum pod sekcijo "Naloga 1" do 11.10. do 11h. ure.
<modelcek> se dobr da sem sel pogledat do kdaj je treba oddat
<modelcek> zdej pa hitr spisat nalogo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> na forum??
<modelcek> fak :D sem mislu da je danes 11.
<modelcek> ja, na forum :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1600-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1600-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-10
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> wiiiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> piiiiiii
<zdobersek> 3.1415..
<sasa84> <3 miška moja
<sasa84> zdobersek, glih kavico sm pila
 * CrazyLemon segreje roko
 * CrazyLemon spanks sasa84 and sings Happy b-day too you!
<sasa84> LOL, hvala CrazyLemon ...lep glas ^^
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> a si Å¡la po torto???'
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne Å¡e :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf
<CrazyLemon> kje je moja torta?!?
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon, a si uporabljal kdaj S Planner?
<alyosha_sql> na phoneju
<alyosha_sql> sasa84, hello
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql a ti se zdi da imam galaxy note-a ? :)
<alyosha_sql> ja nwem..lahko ma tetka stric nona deda
<alyosha_sql> itd
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> kje bi dobu informacije o tem? na ircu?
<sasa84> oooo alyosha_sql :)
<alyosha_sql> neki me matrjo eventi
<CrazyLemon> verjetno kak #samsunggalaxynote2splannerchannel
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> a zdaj imaš notea ?
<sasa84> note-a? hooo hooo
<sasa84> eni pa majo dnar :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 eni imajo velike žepe :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon, ne ne
<alyosha_sql> to je sluzben telefon
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> in sluzben problem
<alyosha_sql> tip ma sluzbo
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql lol :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj švercaš? ;)
<sasa84> službo???
<alyosha_sql> pff
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> čestitke :)
<alyosha_sql> ti pje dobu tak job da ga ne najdeš:D
<alyosha_sql> igram se z telefoni 8h
<alyosha_sql> in to je to
<alyosha_sql> :)
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha_sql> backupi nastavitve in podobne stvari na androidih
<CrazyLemon> igraš se s telefoni in ne znaš uporabljaš s plannerja? kam gre ta svet :D
<alyosha_sql> ja ne
<CrazyLemon> uporabljat*
<alyosha_sql> znam planner uporabljat
<alyosha_sql> samo to je en specifičen problem
<alyosha_sql> ki moram najt rešitev
<alyosha_sql> sicer ena je samo ne najbolj idealna
<alyosha_sql> treba najt bolšo:)
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, google ti :P
<sasa84> it*
<alyosha_sql> jah
<alyosha_sql> tezko je googlat neki kar se ne da povedat z dvemi besedami
<alyosha_sql> :)
<sasa84> dj dj ljoši
<urban_> Zivjo, imam eno vprasanje v zvezi s Skype-om.
<urban_> Imam 12.10 64bit Ubuntu
<urban_> in poskusam instalirat 64 bitni paket dobljen na skype.com
<urban_> Software center mi pravi, da je paket slab... a je kdo ze opazu kaj podobnega?
<urban_> Ime paketa: skype-ubuntu_4.0.0.8-1_amd64.deb
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je narobe s skypeom, ki je že v Programskem središču? :)
<urban_> ga ni
<LorD_DDooM> Verjetno rabiš dostop  do multiverse skladišča.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nope - zgleda ga v 12.10 sploh Å¡e ni not
<CrazyLemon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=skype&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Pepelka> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- skype
<LorD_DDooM> Možno
<CrazyLemon> urban_ prek terminala ga probaj namestit z sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu_4.0.0.8-1_amd64.deb
<CrazyLemon> še prej pa cd-jaš do paketa
<urban_> to ze vem... ma zakaj mi sporoca, da je slab paket ;)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj uporabljaš nestabilno različico?
<CrazyLemon> le bog ve :)
<CrazyLemon> in namestitev prek terminala bi ti izpisala verjetno veliko več o napaki kot programsko središče :)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<urban_> 12.10 uporabljam ker sem ze v preteklosti uporabljal Beta verzije, pa ni bilo pretiranih tezav...
<urban_> hvala za pomoc
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon, kaj gradnik je widget?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ja
<alyosha_sql> jebala jih slovenčina
<zdobersek> lol @ gradnik
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič lol!
<CrazyLemon> tole je lol http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/baumgartnerjev-balon-poskodovan-mama-odlocena-naj-skoci-da-bo-koncno-mir-v-hisi.html
<zdobersek> lol @ CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Baumgartnerjev balon poškodovan, mama odločena: Naj že skoči, da bo končno mir v hiši
<lynxlynxlynx> na simbiozi manjka prostovoljcev v ljubljani
<lynxlynxlynx> priložnost za gverilo
<zdobersek> heh, mamo bi se dal razumet, nej ze sine enkrat fatalno crashne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vsaj bi bil mir v hiši :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a dej bejz.
<zdobersek> kva sem pa jst mislu.
<zdobersek> sasa84: cheers se od mene, sem dal se zlicko vikikreme notr ..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa si ti mislu?!?
<zdobersek> ja to, kar si ti razlozu.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torej praviš da ti berem misli??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no.. berem da sedaj obžaluješ tisto vikikremo :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mhm.
<zdobersek> se povej.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dost je za danes - prihraniva nekaj za jutri
<zdobersek> ok.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cemu nas je tolk na kanalu?
<sasa84> hvala zdobersek :*
<sasa84> jst je Å¡e nism pila :D
<zdobersek> :/
<sasa84> (nikol pa z vikikremo...), nutella FTW!
<zdobersek> +1, +1 ...
<sasa84> miuslm, pila sem jo zjutri...zdj Å¡e ne :)
<zdobersek> AJA, to je pa drugo!
<zdobersek> lol :D
<sasa84> codeacademy ma zdej tud ruby :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem. A pokickam folk dol???
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, odbannaj vozilo
<zdobersek> ne bom poseben!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj si imel priložnost odbannat pa nisi hotu
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi potem se js matral? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: za svet!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na kanalu a?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v vesolju.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm lost
<CrazyLemon> kako v vesolju gledaš svet na kanalu a?
<CrazyLemon> dvbt ?
<zdobersek> UHDFQVST
<zdobersek> ultra high data flow quantum vision spectrum television
<zdobersek> mkay?
<alyosha_sql> ma kdo tukaj Galaxy note-a?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mkay
<zdobersek> mission accomplished = limun satisfied.
<sasa84> zkaj pa jst ne smem met op? :P
<zdobersek> je reku CrazyLemon, NEVAH!
<sasa84> ooo lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker je tvoj b-day!
<sasa84> haha :)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce pride urban nazaj mu razloži da tisti da paket ni ok ne pomeni da je poškodovan, ampak samo da debconf-lint ni zadovoljen ker ponavadi manjka changelog
<dz0ny> enako je če namestiš chrome itd
<dz0ny> ti da pa dve možnosti prezri in prekini namestiev
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prepričan sem da dpkg to lepo izpiše ane?
<dz0ny> to je v 12.10 privzeto vključeno btw
<dz0ny> ne to je če klikneš na deb v nautilus
<dz0ny> dpkg nima nič s tem
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<dz0ny> ja čist nov ui ima za namestiev paketov
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1601-1: Bind vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1601-1/
<zdobersek> pa je sla :/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ArcaneWater: Instalacija dual boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39034/#p39034
<dz0ny> Rabim enega testerja z firefox...
<dz0ny> ce se kdo javi...
<CrazyLemon> me me me me me
<CrazyLemon> pick me
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> ah ja..ko spustiš otroka k računalniku
<CrazyLemon> in ti se pokaže
<CrazyLemon> "no bootable partition found"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nečakinja? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, muse so pa res ZAKON  na tem albumu!!!!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol...kwa pa je delala? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pojma nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> vem samo da je sedaj black screen pa tist error msg
<sasa84> mogu bi vklopt račun za goste :D
<zdobersek> mwahahahaha
<zdobersek> ziher majo windowze doma.
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda majo - kaj druzga pa bi meli???
<sasa84> zdobersek, ja kaj pa otrok ve :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če bi šiba pela bi še kako otrok vedu
<CrazyLemon> tko pa .. je kar je :)
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ...sam otrok res ne ve no :P
<sasa84> kaj pa je to za tazga stručkota popravt :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 otrok ve - če ga naučiš
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, zakaj ga pa nisi naučil??
<ziga555> oz. jo nisi
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ni moj otrok :)
<CrazyLemon> OMG
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2012/10/kako_v_mozilli_thunderbird_urediti_stolpce.aspx
<Pepelka> Kako v Mozilli Thunderbird urediti stolpce? - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> ne morem verjet
<zdobersek> si se cesa novega naucil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> nisem prebral članka
<CrazyLemon> bl me je zamikal http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/zanimivosti/tehnika/2012/10/bmw_predictive_drive_pametna_navigacija.aspx :)
<Pepelka> Ko navigacija postane vidni center motorja in menjalnika … - Planet Siol.net
<ziga555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO9Rku_ZNeM&feature=relmfu
<Pepelka> L.A. to Vegas in One Charge? Tesla Model S Road Trip! - Wide Open Throttle Episode 31 - YouTube
<ziga555> "Ko bom velik bi ga imel"
<ziga555> 362 konjski moči (oz. 270 kW)
<ziga555> Domet s 85kWh baterijo: 480km
<ziga555> Cena: cca 50k USD
<CrazyLemon> jp..in samo $97k
<ziga555> Kje si to zasledil?
<ziga555> Standard verzija naj bi bila 50 cukov
<CrazyLemon> standardna verzija ni 85kwh
<ziga555> 60 kWh
<ziga555> low verzija je pa 40 kWh
<ziga555> waa 5,6 sekund do 100
<ziga555> Ma saj cene bodo še padle čez leta
<ziga555> ko se baterije pocenijo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.teslamotors.com/models/options
<Pepelka> Model S Options and Pricing | Tesla Motors
<ziga555> 60 kwh 59k$ ja
<ziga555> ma saj se bodo baterije Å¡e pocenile ;)
<ziga555> Ampak bi pa raje imel to, kot kakšnega bmw-ja
<ziga555> Displey oz. računalnik je na android-u
<ziga555> Ima browser gor, pa android aplikacije :D
<ziga555> lool
<CrazyLemon> zelo uporabno ko voziš :)
<ziga555> Že ta veliki displej je zgrešen :D
<ziga555> Hmm pa ima tole spredaj in zadaj prtljažnik?
<ziga555> Edino 21" feltne so pa fail
<sasa84> jou
<johnnyyy> jow
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zate film Seeking a Friend for the end of world
<zdobersek> oooh!
<modelcek> oh dog
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je kul?
<modelcek> nesposobnost na fdvju at its best
<modelcek> http://shrani.si/f/T/um/2FwEemIs/fdv.png
<zdobersek> god* ?
<lynxlynxlynx> harvest time :)
<modelcek> 250 mailov
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Instalacija dual boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39035/#p39035
<miha> modelcek: to je zato, da se spoznate, mrežite
<modelcek> hahaha, verjetno imas prav :)
<modelcek> po hitrem pregledu liste lahko ercem, da je na njej 30 moskih, ostalo so zenske :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tebi bo kul ja :)
<CrazyLemon> modelcek kaj se sekiraš.. naša nafisa je čist enaka :)
<CrazyLemon> bcc je njej neznanka :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si si film sposodu? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 plaču!
<CrazyLemon> js ne kradem!
<sasa84> sj...sposodu v videoteki pa plačaš!
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> nekako :>
<sasa84> recimo
<ziga555> sasa84 vse najboljše!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sasa84> hvala žigi ;)
<ziga555> ;)
<ziga555> Je bilo kaj torte?
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<CrazyLemon> torta!
<CrazyLemon> kje je!?
<ziga555> Bo prinesla na ubuntu urice
<sasa84> dragi moji, Å¡iam spat
<sasa84> jes, pred polnočjo! :D
<sasa84> nočkaaaa ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1602-1: Ruby vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1602-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1603-1: Ruby vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1603-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-11
<sasa84> juhuuu ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wat?1'
<CrazyLemon> a si me zavohala?
 * sasa84 ošnofa CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> aha...goniš se :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lih zdj prebiram maile..in mam en kul mail zate :D
<sasa84> uuu, a boš poslou? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1272760/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, o tem je pisu že avguštin :)
<sasa84> v izpovedih
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 avguštin je seksal? v izpovedih?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sv. avguštin je po vsej verjetnosti sexal, saj je žvel z eno bejbo in imel sina preden se je spreorbnu :P
<sasa84> spreobrnu*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a vidiš kaj naredi baba ki ne zna sexat :P
<sasa84> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Prehod iz 10.4 na 12.4  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39036/#p39036
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek! ver ar ju?
<zdobersek> OHAI
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<sasa84> OHAI zdobersek, evribadi kofi badi
<zdobersek> sasa84: grem lih kuhat!
<sasa84> zdobersek, are you single?
<zdobersek> sasa84: married to coffee!
<sasa84> bolš kt nč :P
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek !
<CrazyLemon> severina ni več z milanom!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vem.
<CrazyLemon> sedaj bo z draženom!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> Severina je zdej namrec z mano.
<zdobersek> eh
<CrazyLemon> too slow :>
<zdobersek> first cums first served al kko :>
<zdobersek> sasa84: cheers!
<sasa84> živeli zdobersek
<zdobersek> in zivijo.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam...a boš ti tud za otroka skrbel? :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 child support ftw
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa krščen je tud... oba sta CRO...ni bolšga
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Prehod iz 10.04 na 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39037/#p39037
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1604-1: MoinMoin vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1604-1/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to sploh ni pomembno!
<CrazyLemon> pomembno je tisto kar smo videli v videu!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, obvlada punca a? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Re: Ubuntu in osvetlitev zaslona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39038/#p39038
<holodeck> ce mi prenosnik boota iz usb kljuca, a bo sigurno potem tud bootal iz zunanje usb dvd enote?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Dell PP20L in Wi-Fi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39039/#p39039
<holodeck> .
<ziga555> !g ubuntu si crazylemon mali armboard
<Pepelka>  /webhp?hl=sl
<ziga555> -.-
<dz0ny> !g help me now pepelka
<Pepelka> MadGuitar & Å olaKitareRemix - Pepelka (Zlati muzikanti) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DqyzzuQJPxO4
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ?
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, ti si enkrat nalimal en board (cortex a9)?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1605-1: Quagga vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1605-1/
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 marsikaj limam
<CrazyLemon> verjetno misliš na !g mkr802
<Pepelka> Justin.tv - mkr802 - Videos http://www.justin.tv/mkr802/videos
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni to
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyLemon> !g mk802
<Pepelka> Miniand Tech - Product - MK802 Android Mini PC https://www.miniand.com/products/MK802%2520Android%2520Mini%2520PC
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Re: Ubuntu in osvetlitev zaslona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39040/#p39040
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1606-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1606-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu in osvetlitev zaslona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39041/#p39041
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Re: Ubuntu in osvetlitev zaslona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39042/#p39042
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1607-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1607-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dell PP20L in Wi-Fi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39043/#p39043
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Re: Dell PP20L in Wi-Fi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39044/#p39044
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dell PP20L in Wi-Fi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39045/#p39045
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Re: Dell PP20L in BCM4311 Wi-Fi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39046/#p39046
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Re: Dell PP20L in BCM4311 Wi-Fi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39047/#p39047
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Re: Dell PP20L in BCM4311 Wi-Fi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39048/#p39048
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1608-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1608-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Re: Dell PP20L in BCM4311 Wi-Fi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39049/#p39049
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dell PP20L in BCM4311 Wi-Fi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39050/#p39050
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-12
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon, MišiLemon
<sasa84> <~3,14
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 <2.718
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam zate http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1862079/     7.6
<Pepelka> Safety Not Guaranteed (2012) - IMDb
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: < 8.0
<zdobersek> no cigar.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bullshit
 * CrazyLemon is a bullshit man
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nazadnje si reku pod 7.2 ne gledaš
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je pa kr 8??
<CrazyLemon> BS!
<zdobersek> mislim, da je blo vedno 8
<zdobersek> drugac je prevec filmov.
<CrazyLemon> ne ni bilo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: log me!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> 9 feb 2012 – :D [19:26] <zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ffs [19:26] <zdobersek> CrazyLemon: _zahtevam_, da ma film na IMDB vsaj 7.6
<zdobersek> no, ta ma 7.5
<CrazyLemon> Ratings: 7.6/10
<zdobersek> oz. 7.58921358i
<CrazyLemon> FCKIN LIAR!
<zdobersek> ampak nazgor zaokrozujejo
<zdobersek> true story.
<CrazyLemon> lej..v redu je!
<CrazyLemon> lažeš pa zihr še kradeš!
<zdobersek> ampak bolh pa ne jem.
<CrazyLemon> ker lažeš pomeni da ješ!
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<sasa84> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1609-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1609-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1610-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1610-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1609-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1609-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1610-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1610-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: Re: ubuntustudio in firewire  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39051/#p39051
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Pucko_: Grafika Neznano  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39052/#p39052
<lynxlynxlynx_> a pozna kdo kak nadomestek za cia.vc brez da bi moral sam lavfat še enega demona? irker je distribuiran, kgb ima pa cel kup odvisnosti, ki jih na sf najbrž ni
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s cia.vc? sej je spet operational
<lynxlynxlynx_> ni
<lynxlynxlynx_> in najbrž še dolgo ne bo
<CrazyLemon> hm..weird js sm nekje prebral da je operational
<CrazyLemon> sam backupa pa ni
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: prides kej na release party ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Re: Dell PP20L in BCM4311 Wi-Fi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39053/#p39053
<lynxlynxlynx_> stran že dela, samo botov pa ni
<lynxlynxlynx_> itak da mamo tud mail hook naštiman, ampak za debato in loge je ping na irc zelo koristen
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1611-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1611-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1610-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1610-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1611-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1611-1/
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kak release party
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Grafika Neznano  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39054/#p39054
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> ej folk...kaj je tor?
<CrazyLemon> god of thunder!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> un je thor pa kladu ma :P :P
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> http://www.zeropaid.com/software/tools/anonymizers-proxies/tor/
<Pepelka> Tor
<sasa84> tole bo tor :)
<CrazyLemon> waat
<CrazyLemon> brez kladiva?
<CrazyLemon> saks!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qmQrEM5rVA
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Pepelka> hellion first ramp - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> "can you see well" "no i dont need to pee"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> zakon
<zdobersek> kindle paperwhite bo v UK stal ~180$
<zdobersek> najbrz ad-supported
<zdobersek> v US of A pa stane 120$
<zdobersek> globalni svet pa te fore.
<CrazyLemon> oh noes
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-13
<zdobersek> sasa84: dans je bla pa sam mala salcka :/
<sasa84> ooo, bogi žanko :(
<sasa84> zdobersek, jst sm pa dve sredni... zdj grem pa spet počas na eno :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: whoa!
<zdobersek> !t sl en namensko
<Pepelka> dedicated
<ziga555> kdo ve kje je kaj dz0ny :D
<Sky[x]> nop
 * CrazyLemon points at dz0ny 
<zdobersek> ahja!
<ziga555> Rabi kdo kaj uporabnih strokovnih e-knjig?
<Sky[x]> seveda :)
<Sky[x]> kaj ponujas  ?
<ziga555> Veliko
<ziga555> ftp://195.214.211.1/books/liblist.html
<ziga555> http://www.giuciao.com/books/sort.php?by=Engineering
<Pepelka> Free Books
<ziga555> Pa ni treba teh linkov naprej dajat..
<Sky[x]> sam objavu si jih javno :)
<ziga555> No ja ;)
<ziga555> So bili tudi javno objavljeni
<ziga555> Samo se je treba precej potrudit ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: Trdi disk problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39055/#p39055
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: [Lubuntu] Črna slika  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39056/#p39056
<sasa84> ziga555, LOL
<ziga555> sasa84?
<sasa84> glede linkov ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne omenjat linkov ker ni  za javnost!
<CrazyLemon> pssssst
<CrazyLemon> :p
<ziga555> Lol no.
<ziga555> Jaz sem že pozabil na to ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dgrand: Re: [rešeno] priklop računalnika na TV preko kabla HDMI  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39057/#p39057
<zdobersek> INTERNET DOES NOT FORGET
<zdobersek> reku sem,
<zdobersek> INTERNET DOES NOT FORGET
<Sky[x]> :)
<zdobersek> You laugh and forget.
<zdobersek> Internet cries and remembers.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.rickygervais.com/thissideofthetruth.php
<Pepelka> Ricky Gervais... Obviously.
<zdobersek> http://www.rickygervais.com/images/tsott_121012_2.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^ Dwarf and an orange!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/moda/foto-dan-ko-naj-prsi-dobijo-popolno-svobodo/293525
<Pepelka> Foto: Dan, ko naj prsi dobijo popolno svobodo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> #nobraday ftw :D
<lynxlynxlynx> dons je sceptic's day
<Hekos> ne verjamem
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pol pa dej modrc dol, ane!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm free like a bird
<zdobersek> prec pol do strunjana pa s klifa skoc! :>
<zdobersek> se burjo mas mnde, direkt v hrbet.
<CrazyLemon> ne piha burja
<lynxlynxlynx> pa kolesar je, brez upora
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Jackass.si/primorska
<zdobersek> si za?!
<CrazyLemon> Ojej! Google Chrome ne najde mesta jackass.si.
<CrazyLemon> ???
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> zagonis bicikleto cez klif, pol pa vzletis!
<zdobersek> 3D seveda!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je bl redbull challenge style
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja strunjan ni primeren plac za to..mogoče belveder al pa debeli rtič
<zdobersek> lokalc ze ve.
<CrazyLemon> All-in-all if you are looking for a sub-$150 USD processor for a Linux system and don't mind using the Catalyst graphics driver and aren't strictly using workloads where AMD processors don't tend to do as well (the aforementioned scientific tests shown in this article on GCC 4.7), the AMD A10-5800K is a very interesting product.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^^
<CrazyLemon> APU POWAH!
<zdobersek> yo imma stop you right there
<zdobersek> All-in-all if you are looking for a sub-$150 USD processor for a Linux system
<zdobersek> All-in-all if you are looking ...
<zdobersek> ... if you are looking ...
<zdobersek> ... if ...
<zdobersek> IF
<zdobersek> mkay?
<CrazyLemon> I
<CrazyLemon> !
<dz0ny> eh ravno bral da bo AMD board odpustil 30% inžinirjev, sebi pa nabil nagrade
<dz0ny> koda mad-ja
<zdobersek> blame it on the APUs ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah..pohlepni managerji..as usual :)
<zdobersek> ziher so na intelovih cipih.
<dz0ny> haha, zihr so. Verjetno ne vejo sploh kaj majo, če sploh majo rač
<dz0ny> tisto se brali izpoved nokia inžinirja
<dz0ny> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1r04yjaQoL1c_vuwQr-CdbDQ8EjGVGOL_1V6BNVWaR1c/preview?sle=true
<Pepelka> Symbian - a post mortem - Google Dokumenti
<zdobersek> NDA - that guy didn't sign it.
<zdobersek> pa sam o S60 govori, too bad.
<dz0ny> jp mene je tudi zanimal kaj o meego, samo kot zgleda je bil tisto bolj pet project.
<dz0ny> eh aj http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2012/10/the-there-pillars-of-nokia-strategy-have-all-failed-why-nokia-must-fire-ceo-elop-now.html
<Pepelka> Communities Dominate Brands: The Three Pillars of Nokia Strategy - Have All Failed. Why Nokia Must Fire CEO Elop Now
<lynxlynxlynx> prekasno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rock_n_rok: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39058/#p39058
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39059/#p39059
<dz0ny> torej zato ker je mel $m keš da je hypow win phone, so ubili linux phone. Sedaj nimajo ne trga, ne svojega izdelka. Kakšen Huawie/samsung jih bo kupil(samo patente) pa mogoče za 500m€ ali bodo šli pa kot kodak v propad
<dz0ny> cesar se $m dodakne s svojo zalo palico vse crkne, slej ali prej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Pucko_: Re: [12.04] Povezava Intel 4500 HD s TVjem prek HDMI  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39060/#p39060
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [12.04] Povezava Intel 4500 HD s TVjem prek HDMI  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39061/#p39061
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: katero različico gtalk plugina imaš?
<CrazyLemon> ii  google-talkplu 3.9.1.0-1      Google Talk Plugin
<CrazyLemon>  lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, potem ne bom nadgrajeval
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx zakaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> danes je bil gtalk plugin upgrejd
<lynxlynxlynx> 3.5 tuki, pa meni delajo stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> teb pa ne
<CrazyLemon> showoff :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a si že kej probavu novega?
<CrazyLemon> ne (Å¡e)
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sem sam v hangoutu
<CrazyLemon> in dela
<CrazyLemon> normalno
<lynxlynxlynx> screen share?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<CrazyLemon> ne morem pa izbrat posameznega okna
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo namizje
<CrazyLemon> ln
<lynxlynxlynx> to tud men ne dela
<lynxlynxlynx> ln
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-14
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rock_n_rok: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39062/#p39062
<CrazyLemon> lol.. keri prasci so pri enaa
<CrazyLemon> nova cena: 68,00 eur (prej 63,13 eur) ...dvignili so ceno bateriji za low end laptop
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39063/#p39063
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Pucko_: Re: [12.04] Povezava Intel 4500 HD s TVjem prek HDMI  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39064/#p39064
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ribicjan: Java IRC - java.security.AccessControlException : access denied  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39065/#p39065
<sasa84> kaj zdj miške ;)
<ziga555-> sasa84, nič :D
<ziga555-> Lih sem prejle odprl to "gostilna išče šefa"
<ziga555-> Da vidim kaj je sploh to..
<sasa84> ziga555-, moj bratranc je not :)
<ziga555-> Res, kdo pa je?
<ziga555-> Vem kdo je
<ziga555-> Rok :D
<ziga555-> ?
<dz0ny> Cerknčana ne moreš falit
<ziga555-> Jp, ta je iz naših koncov..
<ziga555-> sasa84, se zna zgoditi da bo zmagal ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> *Prazniki, ki so na soboto ali nedeljo, se praznujejo naslednji delovni dan oz. se premaknejo nedelovni dnevi.  <-- carji rusi
<BigWhale> Prijavite se: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-si/2032/detail/
<Pepelka> Quantal - Ubuntu 12.10 Release party | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal
<CrazyLemon> T-6.00
<dz0ny> a?
<CrazyLemon> redbull stratos
<CrazyLemon> T-4min
<dz0ny> čez dve uri ja
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/ERKS
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> youtube pravi drugače
<CrazyLemon> spet ne bo nič od tega
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Java IRC - java.security.AccessControlException : access denied  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39066/#p39066
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Java IRC - java.security.AccessControlException : access denied  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39067/#p39067
<ziga555-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<Pepelka> Red Bull Stratos - freefall from the edge of space - YouTube
<ziga555-> Gleda kdo?
<lowkey> jup
<ziga555-> Mora na 30km pridti?
<lowkey> http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/
<Pepelka> Live Broadcast | Red Bull Stratos
<lowkey> ziga555-, bojda na 37km ?
<lowkey> ce sem jaz prav razumel ..
<dz0ny> Očitno imam samo jaz tako crappy ISP-ja http://screencloud.net/v/gsST
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<ziga555-> dz0ny nimaš
<ziga555-> preko 3M gledalcev je
<ziga555-> malo se potrudi
<ziga555-> A niso mogli tega balona malo bolj napolnit??
<lowkey> ziga555-, hmmm .. ne
<CrazyLemon> pol bi poču še preden bi pršu na 36.5km
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kako idejo zakaj mi NM ne pokaže wifi omrežij?
<CrazyLemon> poveže se..dela normalno wifi
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, jst sm mel z nm same težave, z wicd pa nikoli
<CrazyLemon> sam pokaže jih pa ne
<ziga555-> CrazyLemon, dali bi večji balon ;)
<ziga555-> In do 36.5Km sploh nebo Å¡el..
<CrazyLemon> ziga555- 200m visok balon je premalo zate? :)
<ziga555-> wow?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555- do kok pa bo Å¡el? .9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<ziga555-> Čakaj, a gre on do 36,5km?
<ziga555-> Sem mislil da gre samo do 30..
<ziga555-> A Å¡e komu feed pada?
<CrazyLemon> očitno mu je bilo 36.5 premalo :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kdaj skoč felix?
<sasa84> aha srečko :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 odločil se je da ne bo skoču
<sasa84> a ja??
<CrazyLemon> reku je "fuck this i'm gonna get myself a burek"
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> pol je Å¡el pa na burek
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sj je skoču vidm :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 že zdavnaj!
<CrazyLemon> zdj zihr že je burek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, fotr mi je reku d bo 15 do enajste
<sasa84> majke me ej zafrknu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wth :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mogoče AM
<CrazyLemon> po ameriškem času
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sam me je pa kr razočaral felix
<CrazyLemon> upam sem da bo mel kamerco gor
<CrazyLemon> upal*
<sasa84> a ni mel??
<sasa84> a so sam povedal kdaj je skoču...pa pol kazal kok je prstou?
<sasa84> eh...pol pa brezveze d kej iščem :S
<CrazyLemon> ne..kamera je bila na kapsuli
<CrazyLemon> ampak je ni mel na čeladi
<sasa84> boring
<CrazyLemon> ane
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej jo je imel, samo ni bilo dovolj pasovne širine da bi bilo v živo.
<dz0ny> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/137521-the-tech-behind-felix-baumgartners-stratospheric-skydive
<Pepelka> The tech behind Felix Baumgartner&#8217;s stratospheric skydive | ExtremeTech
<sasa84> dz0ny, zadn stavk je kul :D
<sasa84> žena je vrjetn vesela :P
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat
<sasa84> nočka
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-07
<napsy> dan
<breza> Zdravo, napsy
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<sasa84> o miha
<miha> o sasa84
<sasa84> oooooo zdobersek
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> kok sta prijazna!
<sasa84> :)
 * CrazyLemon prikima
<CrazyLemon> http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/10/04/steam-machines/
<Pepelka> A Variety of NVIDIA GPUs Power Valve’s First Prototype Steam Machines
<Sky[x]> ej na HP EliteBook 8570p ne morem vklopit VT-X v biosu kar vse je sivo sploh se ne da nic vklopit
<Sky[x]> any idea ? :)
<dz0ny> zahvali se proizvajalcu
<dz0ny> hpju tokrat
<dz0ny> moraš pro verzijo kupt
<dz0ny> al pa modat bios
<dz0ny> isto sem mel z sony
<dz0ny> marketing je zlo tega sveta al neki :)
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t583140
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: swiss win okna
<dz0ny> svašta :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mhm.. oddelek ubuntu.si ki se ukvarja s prodajo oken
<CrazyLemon> vgradnjo pa prepustimo lugosu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa z eudoram majo tud probleme vidm
<dz0ny> how the hell http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/lib/exe/fetch.php?cache=cache&media=an4l-cu8.html
<CrazyLemon> meeh.. zdaj ko si kopiral link bodo boti spet poindexirali in spet bodo obiskali link
<dz0ny> mja je ze 0d 2007 tam
<dz0ny> pa na drugih straneh je Å¡e kr
<dz0ny> bad bad
<CrazyLemon> in ja..to je že stara novica da je bil dokuwiki "en mal zastarel" in je bilo dost sočnih izrazov :)
<dz0ny> ja problem je ker so še strani ki kažejo na ubuntu.si
<dz0ny> ceprov tam ni vec
<dz0ny> nic
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<sasa84> o đonko ;)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi vse ki pridejo na dokuwiki poslali na youporn or smth :D
<dz0ny> o saša
<dz0ny> sasa84: to se sliš kot čokolino al neki
<dz0ny> bom začitil znamko
<sasa84> đonko? ;)
<dz0ny> zaščitil
<dz0ny> jes
<dz0ny> tko kot tista kava zamorec
<sasa84> dz0ny, đonko bi blo lohk kej za na kruh namazat...kao viki krema, đonko krema, ...
<sasa84> đonkolino sicr tud ni slabo
<CrazyLemon> đonko bi lahk bila kava..
<sasa84> kaj pa kakav?
<dz0ny> tist je že benko
<dz0ny> pa podobn zveni
<sasa84> al pa babyfood...tko kr frutek
<sasa84> đonko s korenčkom, sadni đonko,...
<dz0ny> sasa84: zdej pa že pretiravaš
<sasa84> ne dz0ny ...sam nasvete dajem :P
<sasa84> boš že najdu tržno nišo :P
<sasa84> pa hočm 20% zarad imena :P
<dz0ny> sam?
<CrazyLemon> js želim 15% ker sem bil prisoten ob tej debati
<sasa84> dz0ny, ...lohk veš, odbij procente od CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> hm joj vec je iskanj prek conduta kot pa prek njadi.si
<dz0ny> najdi*
<dz0ny> jezesna
 * sasa84 pihne dz0ny v uho
<dz0ny> not now
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> pol boš pa prosu,...!
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> to se zjutraj piha, ko je čaš za nežnosti
<dz0ny> al pa po kosilu :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, ura je že bla poldne :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 17 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40714/#p40714
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xfwm4 4.11.0 Released With Sync to VBlank Support, Install It In Xubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/FxRDvUKsj88/xfwm4-4110-released-with-sync-to-vblank.html
<dz0ny> saša poznaš https://www.odesk.com/o/profiles/users/_~0168c391b633521cea/
<Pepelka> Darinka Bresar - Microsoft Office 2007 Master; Photoshop Experience - oDesk Freelancer from Cerknica, Slovenia
<Pepelka> »Microsoft Office 2007 Master; Photoshop Experience - Darinka Bresar from Cerknica, Slovenia. View oDesk professional profile of Darinka Bresar«
<dz0ny> sasa84: ^^
<sasa84> dz0ny, noup
<sasa84> ti?
<dz0ny> nope
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam
<sasa84> ajde
<zdobersek> impostor!
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> office master
<CrazyLemon> sounds dangerous
<zdobersek> WORK, ME PEONS
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ti pa tut ne poznas literature
<CrazyLemon> idioterna guilty.. now pls tell me why
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZeOUI2zEbo
<Pepelka> The Crimson Permanent Assurance - Monty Python's "The Meaning Of Life" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Introduction to Monty Python's "The Meaning of Life" - 1983 Would have been as relevant in 2009, for some reason... Enjoy!«
<idioterna> re: office master
<CrazyLemon> meh..monty
<idioterna> pr 40s
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/menjava-gasper-misica-ni-vec-samoumevna.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Gašpar Mišič ne izpolnjuje več pogojev za vodenje Luke Koper
<Pepelka> »Delničarji Luke Koper so na odpoklicali pet dosedanjih nadzornikov družbe in na njihov položaj imenovali nove. Sprejeli so tudi nov statut, po katerem predsednik uprave Gašpar Mišič za svoj položaj ne izpolnjuje več pogojev.«
<CrazyLemon> bye bye G^2
<idioterna> bom svecko przgal
<idioterna> on je res dobr clovk.
<CrazyLemon> no way!
<CrazyLemon> sonce!
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<dz0ny> ce kdo rece da ni music production sw za linux http://www.tracktion.com/linux
<Pepelka> Linux | Tracktion
<zdobersek> ni lih Traktor
<idioterna> aja to je neki za otroke
<idioterna> drugac ce rabs resne reci mas renoise
<idioterna> http://www.renoise.com/
<Pepelka> Home | Renoise
<Pepelka> »Renoise is a digital audio workstation. It lets you compose, edit and record production-quality audio using a music tracker-based approach. It features a wide range of built-in audio processors, alongside support for all commonly used virtual instrument and effect plug-in formats.«
<yang> idioterna: si kaj delal z nastavljanjem podnapisov na video , kateri program lahko priporocas ?
<idioterna> yang: hm, dva sem uporabljal
<idioterna> bom pogledu kera
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/TiWZJ7i.jpg
<CrazyLemon> priporoča kdo kak stenski nosilec za tv?
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaksno sexy pomankjivo obleceno pritlikavko
<CrazyLemon> yang niso mi ravno pritlikavke sexy.. tko da še kak predlog? :) pa da ne vključuje pritlikavih ljudi :)
<zdobersek> sexy velikanka?
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> joj sej so vsi isti po izdelavi
<CrazyLemon> define velikanka
<CrazyLemon> define isti
<dz0ny> pač vzem enega
<zdobersek> > CrazyLemon.visina ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny govoriš iz izkušenj ali predvidevaš?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek CrazyLemon.visina != velikanka
<dz0ny> predvidevam
<CrazyLemon> ok
<dz0ny> edit kar te lahko zjebe je kitajski materjal
<dz0ny> druge izbire pa nimaš kot al je eu aluminj al pa daljni vzhod
<dz0ny> barve so tud vse ene
<dz0ny> razen ce hoces z srci pa roza barve
<dz0ny> sam je ceneje ce bos kupu nalepke
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> grem vecerjat
<dz0ny> fsm
<CrazyLemon> tek
<yang> idioterna: apt-friend svetuje gnome-subtitles ali subtitleeditor
<CrazyLemon> subtitleeditor se zihr ne uporablja za nastavljanje podnapisov v video
<yang> ja subtitleeditor, zgleda kot za "popravljanje" ze obstojecega .srt zapisa
<yang> short adertisment
<idioterna> yang: dunno
<idioterna> yang: mislm da sm neki od tega nucu
<idioterna> mislm da vsi znajo tut z nule zacet
<idioterna> no mogoce ksn tut ne
<idioterna> dunno
<yang> 19:05 < yang> so you enabled the camera for replicant ?
<yang> 19:05 < paulk-collins> oh yes
<yang> 19:05 < yang> nice
<yang> 19:05 < paulk-collins> last images have it
<yang> 19:05 < yang> so all working except for GPS ?
<yang> 19:06 < paulk-collins> basically yes
<yang> 19:06 < paulk-collins> and 3D/graphics
<yang> Samsung S3
<yang> http://xkcd.com/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Open Letter
<idioterna> yang: no vids
<idioterna> yang: randall ve kako je s tem
<yang> haaha
<idioterna> en nespo za drugim
<zdobersek> whaaaat thee fffuuuuuuuccck http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/7/4812630/fox-news-shepard-smith-news-deck
<Pepelka> Fox News debuts bizarre, giant tablets in its outrageous new newsroom | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Fox News has just unveiled a breathtakingly ridiculous newsroom, complete with novelty-sized Windows-based touchscreens, a Twitter wall, and a wannabe Minority Report style display, which it hopes...«
<dz0ny> haha to so ti metro interface
<dz0ny> zihr je $m senkal
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> je metro?
<zdobersek> looks just as shitty
<dz0ny> pa ne vem tam sem nekje videl tud unity
<dz0ny> oz neki kar je melo na desni launcher
<dz0ny> ne ni
<dz0ny> sam still funy
<dz0ny> i wonder who will open goatse first :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, velik monitor :P
<zdobersek> http://www.strava.com/clubs/strava-slovenija-36888 jesus
<Pepelka> STRAVA SLOVENIJA | Strava Club
<zdobersek> sasa84: za male ege
<sasa84> 55 inčni...
<sasa84> karte za pasjanso bi ble zihr ful velke!!!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: game?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: 20:30?
<zdobbie> ma dej ..
<CrazyLemon> mjoj
<dz0ny> zdobbie: http://screencloud.net/v/4uzg
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 20:55:06 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> pausej igro
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> steam went nuts
<zdobbie> howdoi puase
<dz0ny> f9
<dz0ny> pa rec da toa crashed
<zdobbie> nej mozno
<dz0ny> paused?
<dz0ny> f10
<dz0ny> eno tam okol je
<CrazyLemon> my bet is on pause
<dz0ny> hm zdej ej pa searching steam network
<zdobbie> f9
<zdobbie> pa ni blo mozno pavzira
<zdobbie> t
<dz0ny> aja ker nisem sploh še not pršu
<dz0ny> right
<zdobbie> ooh, gamergurrl
<sasa84_> zdobbie, juhu ;)
<dz0ny> yzhuđđ
<zdobbie> oh ffs
<dz0ny> tell gabe
<dz0ny> zdej pa laho f9 stisneš
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> zdej mam garbled grafiko
<dz0ny> pa fps na 12
<dz0ny> joj
<CrazyLemon> je fajn ne!!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Sky[x]> gape.com je zakon :)
<zdobbie> ja lol
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<Sky[x]> sasa84, as vidla gape.com zmaga
<sasa84> noup Sky[x]
<sasa84> kej pametnga tole?
<Sky[x]> ej tako dost zanimivo za prebrat
<Sky[x]> majo vcasih
 * dz0ny slaps Sky[x] 
<CrazyLemon> en na mailing listu pravi "please take me off your emails" za vsak email :DD
<zdobbie> dejte zdej
<sasa84> a že špilate? a CrazyLemon-u gre?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon je taboljsi
<CrazyLemon> odlično mi gre
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da nisem bil nikoli boljši
<CrazyLemon> fur real
<zdobbie> ampak ffs
<dz0ny> zdobbie: what did you do wrong? :)
<zdobbie> ne vem
<dz0ny> wards
<zdobbie> do 10. levela sem vas vse sibu, pol ste pa kr naprej zletel
<dz0ny> prot broth moraš to si psotavlajt
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> 2 pa middle lane si pozabu branit
<dz0ny> feedov si spider lady
<dz0ny> ona ma privzeto lifesteal
<dz0ny> zato jo mors zjebat al z range
<dz0ny> al pa wards + warior
<dz0ny> se eno al spat?
<zdobbie> ...
<zdobbie> YOLO rite
<dz0ny> that means?
<CrazyLemon> not if you're Jesus
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<zdobbie> na wc skocim
<yang> http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/09/why-free-software-is-more-important-now-than-ever-before/
<Pepelka> Why Free Software Is More Important Now Than Ever Before | Wired Opinion | Wired.com
<Pepelka> »GNU just turned 30 years old. But much has changed since the beginning of the free software movement; now there's SaaS and more. Malware is common in proprietary software products since users don't have control over them. Why does this control matter? Because freedom means having control over your own life.«
<dz0ny> oldž
<sasa84> a še komu empathy krešne, če odpre račune?
<dz0ny> men vse krešne :)
<sasa84> sasa@laptop:~$ empathy-accounts
<sasa84> **
<sasa84> ERROR:empathy-contact-widget.c:402:contact_widget_details_update_edit: assertion failed: (spec != NULL)
<sasa84> Aborted (izpis jedra)
<sasa84> če zaženem v terminalu
<dz0ny> hm pososobi
<dz0ny> posodobi
<CrazyLemon> apt-get purge empathy*      <- reši vse težave :)
<dz0ny> tud to ja :)
<sasa84> pa še 1x naložim?
<sasa84> mislm...namestim :)
<dz0ny> ne ni v tem
<CrazyLemon> nope..sam purge
<dz0ny> pa pidgin :)
<sasa84> haha, empathy ftw :P
<dz0ny> ja ce ga ne mores uporabljat
<zdobbie> dz0ny: spiel?
<dz0ny> ftw pol, mas prow
<dz0ny> 10 minuten
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a bi sel se ti
<dz0ny> pol sam se samo prepričamo
<dz0ny> al pa anny
<dz0ny> :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, piđin je men tak češki :\
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bi :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja možno da ga tud čehi pišejo
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej zapri ze tist gape no
<dz0ny> gape.com
<CrazyLemon> gape?
<CrazyLemon> ne klikam tega kar sky hvali
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> afkors you do in incognito
<dz0ny> pravilno :>
<CrazyLemon> a veš kero prošnjo sem danes dobu
<CrazyLemon> ne bi nikoli verjel :D
<dz0ny> jah od koga
<dz0ny> od angela varuha?
<dz0ny> ne vec nagih tet gledat
<CrazyLemon> od enga kle z irca :)
<dz0ny> bos sel v pekel
<dz0ny> aja pol ti je kera hotla slikco posalt
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lih nasprotno :>
<dz0ny> pa nisi hotu maila dat a ne
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> itak k si pornjakar
<CrazyLemon> told u
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ahah
<CrazyLemon> naah
<dz0ny> take takoj najdejo
<CrazyLemon> sam je tip DB admin pa se hotu prepričat če to dela v drugih državah :)
<CrazyLemon> js pa z veseljem pomagam
<CrazyLemon> ker sm pač tak tip
<CrazyLemon> k rad pomaga
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: neki zate http://pics2.kuvaton.com/kuvei/meanwhile_in_costa_rica.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ker ...? :)
<dz0ny> just
<dz0ny> kr tako
<dz0ny> a se kej gleda danrs
<dz0ny> danes
<CrazyLemon> SNL with Tina Fey
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> tina fey in fuy?
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12JkZuvlGic
<Pepelka> y do this to me - YouTube
<Pepelka> »e«
<zdobbie> rofl
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynvKWYvyCqw&feature=share
<Pepelka> Ultra Reality: What would you do in this situation? - LG Meteor Prank - YouTube
<Pepelka> »You won't believe what the new LG technology, Ultra HD can do. Welcome to the Ultra Reality of LG. Learn more: http://lgtv.cl/ultrahd No creerás lo que la nu...«
<zdobbie> old
<yang> idioterna: haha http://xkcd.org/1269/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Privacy Opinions
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlOxlSOr3_M&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Telekinetic Coffee Shop Surprise - YouTube
<Pepelka> »What if telekinesis was real? How would you react? Our hidden camera experiment captures the reactions of unsuspecting customers at a New York City coffee sh...«
<dz0ny> steam no joy
<sasa84> nč miške...pičim pančat
<yang> lahko noc
<sasa84> nočko
<zdobbie> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-08
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Zdravo, zdobersek
<zdobersek> ayo breza
<napsy> dan
<breza> Dober dan, napsy
<anny> dan
<breza> Dober dan, anny
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Hej idioterna, lepo te je videti!
<anny> ueee...nikjer nobenga
<anny> Å¡e spijo :(
<dz0ny> me je kdo klical ?
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> edin sase ni
<zdobersek> halo halo, me slisis?
<dz0ny> mm neki prekinja
<zdobersek> mhm ...
<zdobersek> a pausam?
<dz0ny> :)
<anny> lol
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Francoska policija je Windows na namizjih zamenjala z najnovejšim Ubuntu Linux – zdnet.com  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1201
<idioterna> anny: a si vidla
<idioterna> anny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuSBeHczHN8
<Pepelka> Sugar Rush - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/87109530«
<anny> idioterna - Zagreb?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no sej un strava link je cela pot
<idioterna> pa v komentarjih so slikce
<anny> tramvaj zgleda prav kul
<anny> v Ljubljani bi pešci delali samomor :)
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Dober dan, sasa84
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Sync And Collaboration Tool `SparkleShare` 1.2 Released [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/rFoH34cm9nE/sync-and-collaboration-tool.html
<dz0ny> .sc Jon Hopkins - Breathe This Air feat. Purity Ring
<breza> Jon Hopkins - Breathe This Air feat. Purity Ring(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/jonhopkins/jon-hopkins-breathe-this-air ♥7,421 ▶338,600
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ni jurčkov
<CrazyLemon> niti enga nisem najdu
<zdobersek> ocitno nisi iskal na tem kanalu
<CrazyLemon> kle so tudi bl švoh jurčki
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a so pri vas jurčki?
<zdobersek> ni jih (vec)
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a pr vas so jurčki?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 NE NISO
<CrazyLemon> NE PRIHAJAJ NA OBALO/KRAS
<CrazyLemon> KER JIH NI
<zdobersek> sure?
<sasa84> to se mi je čudn zdel, d ti nek nabiraš :P
<sasa84> pr nas so...
<dz0ny> a je kdo živčen
<dz0ny> .sc Jon Hopkins - Open Eye Signal
<breza> JON HOPKINS - OPEN EYE SIGNAL(8 minut) http://soundcloud.com/jonhopkins/open-eye-signal ♥10,652 ▶419,167
<dz0ny> pomaga
<sasa84> zdej je blo pa verjetno premraz, d bi kej zrastl
<sasa84> dz0ny, zkaj bi bli živčni? :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: on gre bolj bo principu 'hodim, pa ce ga zapazim ob nogi, ga vzamem'
<dz0ny> ja, gobe rabjo 15 stopinj ponoč
<dz0ny> sasa84: cl neki zija
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu da sm jih najdu.. pol pa mi pravijo da to niso jurčki :/
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> haha
<sasa84> zdobersek, zanga so vse gobe glih :P
<dz0ny> mogoče so pa tartufi
<zdobersek> PoisonedLemon
<sasa84> lol :D
<zdobersek> 'e limun, to niso jurcki, dej mi to, bom jst namest tebe vrgu stran ...;
<zdobersek> '*
<dz0ny> ja sej :)
<dz0ny> to so tega CL naplahtal
<dz0ny> 6-7 gob maš za poznat
<dz0ny> ce tega ne ves pol ni treba gobarit hodt
<CrazyLemon> vem kakšne so lisičke
<CrazyLemon> to je pa to :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi marele naj bi prepoznal
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/20131008_111030.jpg
<dz0ny> jah kaj si šu pa pol jurčke nabirat
<CrazyLemon> ker baje ni čas za lisičke
<CrazyLemon> to baje niso jurčki
<dz0ny> hm zate bi rabel en app k slika gobo pa ti pove katera je
<zdobersek> Shroom-a-gram
<CrazyLemon> ravno to sem govoru sestri
<CrazyLemon> da bi bilo fajn met tak app
<CrazyLemon> no a so to jurčki al ne
<zdobersek> hello CrazyLemon sestra
<zdobersek> niso
<zdobersek> tud tartufi niso, tko da rajs stran vrz
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<dz0ny> edin un tamal čist
<zdobersek> pa kje si bete? pustu
<dz0ny> na pol ga prereži
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bete?
<dz0ny> pa poglej če je cel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni jih več..so ostali v gozdu :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pac ... gobin pecelj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats it
<CrazyLemon> očitno me niso naplahtal :D
<dz0ny> huh
<dz0ny> jurči zavirajo HIV
<dz0ny> jurčki
<CrazyLemon> so they say
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ne ce nisi zihr da je jurcek ga prerežeš in če je glava pa bet skupaj zraščena (zgledalo bo kot isto meso)
<dz0ny> pol je jurček
<zdobersek> pa beta ne stran metat
<CrazyLemon> sej zdej vidim da ta bet mora bit kr fajn debel
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj bi ga stran metal?
<zdobersek> popucas z nozekom tavecje sranje s spodnjega dela
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker si tele gobe na sliki brutalno porezu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čist ob zemlji sem jih
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jedilen je :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oprosti, nisem dobr pogledu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem kako se nabirajo gobe! ok!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, niso jurčki
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> klobuk ni taprav, bet ni taprav...
<dz0ny> kaj je tist tamal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, A VEÅ  KOK SE GOBE PUCA :p
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vse so enake
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mushrooms_slo.projekt.namespace&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm11c2hyb29tc19zbG8ucHJvamVrdC5uYW1lc3BhY2UiXQ..
<Pepelka> Gobar - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> useless
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gobice.gobice&hl=sl
<Pepelka> Gobe - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> useless
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga bo vnašal značilnosti.. jao ti programerji
<dz0ny> huh 9€
<CrazyLemon> bl 10
<dz0ny> hah prenos podatkovne baze
<dz0ny> najbolj so mi všeč taki appi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.moski.si/sodoben-moski/kulinarika/5-uzitnih-gob-ki-jih-lahko-nabiramo-pri-nas/
<Pepelka> 5 užitnih gob, ki jih lahko nabiramo pri nas | Moški.si
<Pepelka> »Jesen je čas za gobarjenje. Če niste ravno strokovnjak, preverite, kako prepoznati teh pet najbolj priljubljenih užitnih vrst gob pri nas!«
<CrazyLemon> deževnike sm najdu :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dežnike*
<CrazyLemon> deževnike :D
<dz0ny> mmm baje so okusni
<zdobersek> kaj zdej?
<dz0ny> :P
 * CrazyLemon lačen
<sasa84> dz0ny, ktera goba bi blo to, k je CrazyLemon nabral
<dz0ny> sasa84: sem vprašal enega k tekmuje v nabiranju pa ne ve :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst sm Å¡la v knjigo gledat...
<dz0ny> http://www.gobe.si/Slike/RussulaCyanoxantha ?
<Pepelka> Slike - Rússula cyanoxántha, modrikasta golobica - užitna - Gobarsko društvo Lisička Maribor
<sasa84> dz0ny, a niso od njega rjave?
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> tekme v nabiranju gob?
<zdobersek> ooh, higgs dobu nobelovo
<dz0ny> mm putin bo pa za mir :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zgoraj so rjave ja
<CrazyLemon> sam spodaj so bl rebraste
<dz0ny> jp http://www.gobe.si/Gobe/RussulaCessans
<Pepelka> Russula cessans, (borova golobica) - Gobarsko društvo Lisička Maribor
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/20131008_131725.jpg            te pa sm prinesu domov
<CrazyLemon> naah..ni vinsko rdeča
<sasa84> ok CrazyLemon ...marele si pa zadel :P
<sasa84> dns jih lohk spohaš ;)
<dz0ny> no sej bo saša najdla
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 yay!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: niso to marele, lahko jih meni daš :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny menjam za jurčke :p
<dz0ny> hm mogoce bi su pa tud jaz pogledat
<dz0ny> sam dvomim
<dz0ny> da je kej
<dz0ny> 13 stopinj je blo zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> mi bomo Å¡li po moje Å¡e v soboto
<CrazyLemon> ker bo v petek dež + 16 stopinj zjutraj
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 15.4°C @08.10.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 76% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 15.61°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:13:05, Sončni zahod: 18:31:48
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kozina
<breza> ARSO: Luka Koper (-2.06m): 14.9°C @08.10.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 87% Veter: vzhodnik 3 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.60927969999999,13.9371957
<breza> Kozina: 15.36°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:12:17, Sončni zahod: 18:30:54
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<CrazyLemon> to glej :)
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 11°C @08.10.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 80% Veter: null null m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.6454189,14.5493277
<breza> Občina Loška Dolina: 11.08°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:09:53, Sončni zahod: 18:28:26
<CrazyLemon> v okolici kopra je bl mal gob.. oziroma baje ni jurčkov
<dz0ny> mene je sam temperatura zanimala :)
<dz0ny> od 11-15 stopinj + vlaga naj bi rasle
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/08/amazon-opens-international-shipping-chromecast/
<Pepelka> Amazon now shipping Chromecast orders outside of the US
<Pepelka> »Google has yet to expand Chromecast sales outside of the US, but that isn't stopping Amazon from getting a little piece of the action. Android Central«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, k ni tapravih jas oz. gozda...pa tud jurčka n
<sasa84> ni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kok je poštnina?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jurčki rastejo na jasah?
<zdobersek> nimam blage.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tko ob robu, zravn kšne smreke, jelke...
<sasa84> tko bl ob kšnih "robovih" gozda
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mi smo bili bl v listnatem gozdu
<sasa84> kam ste Å¡li?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 med kozino pa Å¡kocjanom
<CrazyLemon> tale amazon je lame.. ni šans da zveš kok je poštnina dokler ne potrdiš naročila
<CrazyLemon> britance pride 34 GBP
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> pozdravljeni
<dz0ny> kje je yang
<dz0ny> http://gizmodo.com/spacey-fukushima-worker-pushes-wrong-button-almost-cau-1442109402
<Pepelka> Spacey Fukushima Worker Pushes Wrong Button, Almost Causes Meltdown
<Pepelka> »It's another week and another chance for TEPCO to embarrass itself at the beleaguered Fukushima power plant. Sometime on Monday morning, the cooling pump for the reactors shut down suddenly. It must've been some mechanical failure or some freak accident, right? Nah. Some worker just pushed the off button by mistake, according to the Nuclear Regulation Authority.«
<yang> dzony tuki sm
<yang> idioterna pravi da nimamo kaj se sekirst, on se bolj spozna k je fizik
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> v bistvu se nimaš kaj sekirat
<dz0ny> bo prej bankrot sl kot pa nuclear meltdown
<yang> mene samo tuna skrbi drugega nic
<yang> haha
<yang> a se nismo bankrotirsl, jaz mam ze nekaj casa tak obcutek
<dz0ny> hm dedku so posla račun za operacijo., čeprav je vojni veteran
<dz0ny> mislim da smo tam am ja
<dz0ny> tam*
<dz0ny> weeks from disaster
<idioterna> tuna te skrbi?
<idioterna> kup si scintilacijski stevc
<yang> ja velik tune pojem
<idioterna> $400 je or so
<dz0ny> v ribah so bolj problem težke kovine
<yang> tud to js
<idioterna> zarad bioakumulacije
<idioterna> ne zarad cloveskih dejavnosti
<yang> tudi to js
<idioterna> ceprov te precej pomagajo.
<yang> jebenti virtualno tipkovnico
<yang> odvisno kje lovijo te tune, ce jih okol japonske pol je bl sit
<idioterna> zakaj je sit?
<dz0ny> Å¡it :)
<dz0ny> shit
<idioterna> ja, zakaj>?
<yang> za tele mobilne telefone se morjo nek drug plug zmislit. tega microusb takooj skrivis
<yang> zmeraj slabse so narejeni.telefoni
<dz0ny> ker telefon ze?
<yang> ma tale s3 zadnja stran je san tanka plastika pokrov
<dz0ny> :)
<yang> k jih nekaj tanjsajo
<yang> bols aluminijast pojrov
<yang> al pa ksrbonski ce ze
<yang> tok zanic pokrova zadaj nisem mel na nobenmu telefonu
<idioterna> yang: zakaj je shit?
<yang> nc grem se mal oddelat pol pa mal konje bozat do visnje gore
<yang> idioterna ker se radiacija tam v morje zliva
<yang> bbl
<idioterna> yang: radiacija se v morje zliva? :)
<idioterna> tkole je
<idioterna> yang: po masi ma ogromna vecina radioaktivnih snovi iz reaktorjev v fukusimi razpolovni cas par dni
<idioterna> cezij pa stroncij sta dalec najbolj zoprna in ju je trivialno zaznat in filtrirat
<idioterna> oba se bioakumulirata v tkivu ampak oba se razpolovita z beta razpadom
<idioterna> tako da za cloveka nista pretirano nevarna v koncentracijah, ki so prisotne v morju
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Disable Amazon / Shopping Suggestions And Other Unity Scopes In Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/uigK6hskLfI/how-to-disable-amazon-shopping.html
<dz0ny> idioterna: ne bl se rge za to da kr naprej napake delajo, da nimajo protokola kako ravnat
<idioterna> ah to sploh ni problem
<idioterna> sej so nacionalizirani
<idioterna> zdej centralni komite skrbi za to.
<dz0ny> ja sam Å¡e vedno tepco opravlja day to day
<dz0ny> pač isti folk
<dz0ny> sam Å¡ef je drug
<dz0ny> in so sami prznal da je problem v delovanju organizacije
<dz0ny> ne mroeš to čez noč spremenit
<Sky[x]> povsot jim mania scrum :D
<Sky[x]> agile bi mogl v politki uvest :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbbWntQBQbo
<Pepelka> Phony Sex - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sometimes, people pay too much attention to their phones. CONTACT US: ReverseCowboysComedy@gmail.com Written and Produced by James McCarthy & Jared Lapidus D...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek idioterna vidva sta strava fana.. http://veloviewer.com/
<Pepelka> VeloViewer - Welcome!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: old
<idioterna> dz0ny: ma to se folk kr mal zmisluje
<idioterna> dz0ny: v far east kulturi je itak respect authority pa to
<dz0ny> :) samo so rekl
<idioterna> dz0ny: pa je vseen lih toyota tista ferma k je svetovno revolucijo na tem podrocju nardila
<dz0ny> maš na nacionalni tv eno urno debato
<idioterna> mislm tepco je zdej itak ze od nesrece naprej v panic mode
<idioterna> in folk se ukvarja primarno s etm kako spizdit ven
<idioterna> iz firme
<CrazyLemon> mene bl zanima.. ali bodo oni te sredice hladili v nedogled?
<zdobersek> vsaj do OI
<CrazyLemon> a se to nonstop greje al kaj?
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> zdej k se je stopil je skos bliz kriticnosti
<idioterna> uresnici je tech za to spucat ze available
<idioterna> sam ne upajo si probat
<idioterna> mas robotke k razzagajo molten core pa spravjo koscke v shielding pa pol dumpas tko k vsak nuclear fuel
<idioterna> sam drago je ko svinja
<CrazyLemon> ampak kaj ti pomaga dumpanje
<CrazyLemon> če se bo to še naprej segrevalo
<idioterna> http://www.osti.gov/scitech/biblio/5636633
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Pepelka> SciTech Connect:
<idioterna> ja razrezat moras
<idioterna> pa se neha segrevat
<idioterna> vmes moras dat parafin al pa en tak absorber prostih nevtronov
<CrazyLemon> verjetno se ne gre to kr tko "zlahka" zrezat.. a je kaka možnost da vse skupaj gre v prafaktorje? :)
<CrazyLemon> med razrezom mislim
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tud uno skladiščeno gorivo je še vroče
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no..lahk bi ga uporabili za ogrevanje :D
<idioterna> ne, problem je da z rezanjem nardis prah k je blazno radioaktiven
<idioterna> ne tko k to kar zdej uhaja
<idioterna> ampak tko k uno iz cernobila
<idioterna> k odleti na solato cez pol planeta
<idioterna> pa je se vedno radioaktivno
<idioterna> pa strupeno
<idioterna> tko so misll TMI sanirat pa pol ugotovil da si ne upajo probat
<CrazyLemon> kako so potem rešili zadevo v TMI?
<idioterna> niso je
<CrazyLemon> jo hladijo ali je zacementirana?
<idioterna> oboje
<CrazyLemon> !g three mill
<Pepelka> Three Mills - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Mills
<idioterna> three mile island
<idioterna> je tmi
<idioterna> tam so defuelal stopljen reaktor z roboti ampak samo tolk kokr se je dal
<idioterna> fukusimini reaktorji so itak ze pokurl kar so misll, grel se bodo se max 10 let
<idioterna> pa se to loh skrajsajo ce se potrudjo
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> Oct. 2009 TMI-1 license extended from April 2014 until 2034.
<CrazyLemon> jp..TMI1 Å¡e vedno deluje
<CrazyLemon> pri TMI2 so pa prodali generator
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Banshee Music Player Pushes Out FIrst Release In a Year  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Ygj_MrtzKtU/banshee-music-player-2-9-0-released
<idioterna> majo zdej sam se thermal springs al kaj
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfiEK3Ovv5o
<Pepelka> Can you Stop this Man from Swearing? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »a compilation of Malcolm Tucker's reek of awesomeness taken from In The Loop (2009) and The Thick of It«
<sasa84> abu abu abu
<sasa84_> zdobersek, glede foxa in nove tehnologije...
<sasa84_> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/06/fox-news-anna-kooiman-obama-parody_n_4053994.html
<Pepelka> Fox News' Anna Kooiman Falls For Parody About Obama Funding Muslim Museum
<Pepelka> »Fox News host Anna Kooiman fell for a fake story that said President Obama is using his own money to keep a museum dedicated to Muslim culture open during the government shutdown.«
<sasa84_> jim ne nuca! :P
<CrazyLemon> imam dva enaka .mp4 fajla
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<CrazyLemon> oba uporabljata h.264 video
<CrazyLemon> ter mpeg-4 aac audio
<CrazyLemon> kodek
<zdobersek> put the cherry on top, CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> enega predvaja tv..drugega ne
<CrazyLemon> whats the del?
<zdobersek> OYEAA
<CrazyLemon> deal*
<zdobersek> md5sum v1.mp4 v2.mp4
<zdobersek> sta _res_ enaka?
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> ne tko enaka :p
<CrazyLemon> podobna sta...enaka glede audio/video kodekov
<zdobersek> ce, recimo, TV predvaja v1.mp4, v2.mp4 pa ne, bi predlagu
<zdobersek> cp v1.mp4 v2.mp4
<zdobersek> solved.
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je en 25 fps..drug pa 24fps
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ne verjamem da vpliva na predvajanje
<sasa84_> zdobersek pa res vse ve!
<zdobersek> ne morem pomagat!
<sasa84_> zdobbie, ti si se že rodil pameten!
<idioterna> sva ze dva
<zdobersek> lol
<dz0ny> Cl nehi komplicirat pa plex namesti
<zdobersek> Cl nehi komplicirat pa kup win8
<CrazyLemon> in dz0ny kaj naj počnem s plexom?
<sasa84_> lol zdobersek
<zdobersek> ubuntu je itak v downfallu :/
<zdobersek> .yt system of a down vertigo
<breza> Vertigo TV - Metallica exklusiv, Scars On Broadway, Klee(10 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBRyDHlztxE ♥115 ▶78,967
<zdobersek> wtf
<Sky[x]> a noben ni v pipi na pyton meetup al kaj je ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je
<zdobersek> a to v tem smislu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzA2K2QfSq4
<Pepelka> Sivi kamion crvene boje - Pokazuje pitona - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sivi kamion crvene boje - Pokazuje pitona«
<sasa84_> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si gledal cel movie ali samo rad gledaš pitona? :)
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> .imdb sivi kamion crvene boje
<zdobersek> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365089/?ref_=nv_sr_1
<Pepelka> Sivi kamion rdece barve (2004) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Srdjan Koljevic. With Srdjan Todorovic, Aleksandra Balmazovic, Dragan Bjelogrlic, Bogdan Diklic.«
<zdobersek> 7.1
<CrazyLemon> so? itak vemo da nisi zvest svojemu 8.0 pravilu ;)
<yang> ocene na imdb so brezsmiselne
<yang> to sem ze parkrat napisal
<zdobersek> :>
<idioterna> sasa84: a ti si vidla sugar rush?
<sasa84> idioterna, ?
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuSBeHczHN8
<Pepelka> Sugar Rush - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/87109530«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ4MDE
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] AMD Intentionally Crippled Their HDMI Adapters
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<zdobersek> ln
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUkkW7cauPE&feature=share&list=PLHHZ9vBEFJ2XYso4Lf2KLzqufj2WCCYHr
<Pepelka> 1 Kako postaneš Slovenec / How to become a Slovene - YouTube
<sasa84> loool
<Pepelka> »Part one: Kako se učiš slovensko / How to learn Slovene Slovenes themselves often have no idea how complicated and perplexing their language can be for forei...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Native Trillian Linux App Hits Beta, Boasts Tight Ubuntu Integration  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/DuKlU_hQIPQ/im-app-trillian-launches-linux-beta
<frojnd> haha
<frojnd> Na predzadnjo povezavo :D
<Sky[x]> ?
<frojnd> Sky[x]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUkkW7cauPE&feature=share&list=PLHHZ9vBEFJ2XYso4Lf2KLzqufj2WCCYHr
<Pepelka> 1 Kako postaneš Slovenec / How to become a Slovene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Part one: Kako se učiš slovensko / How to learn Slovene Slovenes themselves often have no idea how complicated and perplexing their language can be for forei...«
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-09
<zdobersek> hey hey sasa84
 * sasa84 pomežikne zdobersek 
<miha> jutro
<breza1> Dobro jutro, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza1> Thank you very much.
<sasa84> jutro
<breza1> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<sasa84> miha :)
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza1> Thank you very much.
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ60n_-BK6Q
<Pepelka> Malvina Reynolds - I don't mind failing - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Malvina Reynolds - Sings the truth (1966) I don't mind failing in this world, I don't mind failing in this world, Don't mind wearing the ragged britches 'Cau...«
<sasa84> oooo idioterna, jutro
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofi?
<zdobersek> sasa84: yes please!
<zdobersek> mogoce bo tud CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> no please!
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> no chocolate for you.
<sasa84> jutlooooo klejzek :D
 * sasa84 skoči v naročje CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> ok, zdej pa kofe! :)
<zdobersek> \o/
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek s kavico
<napsy> dan
<breza1> Dober dan, napsy
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si zamenjal paket pr siolu a ne?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kinda
<CrazyLemon> iz trio osnovni na toptrio osnovni
<sasa84> mi mamo zdej trio osnovni (4/1 net(, pa mega hd+hbo za tv...in je pršou račun 60€
<CrazyLemon> je pa danes pršu račun 70+ €
<CrazyLemon> ja..likewise
<CrazyLemon> zato so vsi svetovalci zasedeni
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<sasa84> lol :D
<zdobersek> kaj pa kupujete?
<zdobersek> ... da placujete take zneske?
<CrazyLemon> IMO so zaračunali tv kot da smo gledali cel mesec
<CrazyLemon> v resnici pa je nekaj dni
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi tist "free dodatek".. minimax plus je na računu
<CrazyLemon> free my ass
<dz0ny> nč ni free :)
<dz0ny> sej si dobil zaslon pa Å¡katlo
<dz0ny> nekej se mora plačat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne nasprotujem zaslonu pa škatli.. nasprotujem temu da zaračunajo tv za cel mesec.. v resnici pa so bili trije dnevi
<CrazyLemon> nasprotujem temu da je zaračunan minimax plus.. ki ga pa oni ponujajo brezplačno ko podaljšaš naročnino
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-10-08/bitcoin-1-0-fbi
<Pepelka> Bitcoin 1 - 0 FBI | Zero Hedge
<Pepelka> »In a follow-up to the recent discussions surrounding the Silk Road website bust, we thought it interesting that the FBI finds itself unable to confiscate the Dread Pirate's stash of bitcoins. In other words, one of bitcoin's main attraction – that it is untraceable like cash and cannot be 'stolen' in the conventional sense by outsiders – remains in perfectly fine fettle. The FBI's inability to seize the Dread Pirate's bitcoin stash is a great P
<miha> sasa84: sasa84snack
<sasa84> ooo, packonko mihi :P
<sasa84> fantje...sej neuradno se da naložt 2.3.7 nazaj na fona ne... kar npr. na servisu ne znajo
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol počnejo na servisu ?
<dz0ny> sasa84: seveda
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: servis ni tam zato da dela
<dz0ny> je sam zato da razporeja delo
<dz0ny> ce ni nekaj kar se da zamenjat
<dz0ny> pošljejo na matičen servis
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej kle ne rabijo nič menjat...sam naklikajo
<dz0ny> oni ne smejo nč prčkat
<dz0ny> razen ce majo kak nda
<sasa84> dz0ny, mogoče ej še najbolš narest backup
<CrazyLemon> definiraj matični servis ?
<dz0ny> kar pa resno dvomim
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: servisni center proizvajalca v eni od eu držav
<dz0ny> v sloveniji so samo zastopniki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če je tako.. kako to da RAM2 počne vse to?
<CrazyLemon> servis za samsung and what not
<dz0ny> mogoce ze majo kej vec :)
<dz0ny> spomim se ko sem nokio zaklenu
<dz0ny> sem moral cakat 2t da sem jo dobil z nemčije
<dz0ny> k dobiš nalog gor
<dz0ny> mislim pol ko dobiš nazaj
<sasa84> za sony je baje nek toptime al kaj... baje podn od podna
<dz0ny> ja sasa84 lahko naložiš 2.3.x gor
<CrazyLemon> v RAM2 sm bral da je folk šel..počakal slabo uro.. in je dobu updated telefon
<CrazyLemon> /s/v/za
<dz0ny> za sony vem da ven pošiljajo
<dz0ny> al pa rečejo da ni možno popravit
<dz0ny> sam so tud za samsung to rekl
<dz0ny> še z časov na android.si forumov vem
<dz0ny> k mi je folk težil prek zs
<dz0ny> kako se flasha
<dz0ny> ker na servisu ne znajo :)
<dz0ny> mogoče so zdej kaj bolj specialci
<sasa84> dz0ny, mogoče je najbolš rootat, pa nrest backup tega...in pol probat 4ko :P
<sasa84> mal cvikam, k eni kr tečnarjo, d šteka :P
<sasa84> sicr mam zdej mal več upanja, ker je že 4.1...
<CrazyLemon> je že???
<CrazyLemon> no way
<dz0ny> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/302704/dz0nyrom/navodila/navodila.htm
<Pepelka> Namestitev dz0nyACE ROM-a na Samsung Galaxy Ace
<dz0ny> to sem pol naredu da so kej znal :)
<CrazyLemon> v .js maš en uncaught typeerror
<dz0ny> sasa84: root, namestiš recovery, pol pa delaš kr hočeš
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm se s spico matral
<CrazyLemon> da sm pršu v download mode
<CrazyLemon> sm mogu ene najmanj 10x rebootat telefon
<dz0ny> adb reboot failsafe
<dz0ny> al kaj je že :)
<dz0ny> adb reboot oem
<dz0ny> hm vsak ma mal po svoje
<sasa84> dz0ny, a sem sposobna flashat fon? :P
<dz0ny> sam učinek je isti
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja ker je bl izi k namestit linux
<CrazyLemon> če imaš samsung :>
<dz0ny> ker fon pa maš?
<sasa84> sony :)
<sasa84> sony xperia u
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 od kje tebi da je 4.1 ?
<dz0ny> na xda je za us pa asia 4.1
<dz0ny> eu telefoni pa kao niso primerni za nadgradnjo
<dz0ny> ceprov so isti :>
<dz0ny> kok bi tepel ta marketing
<dz0ny> ko bi jim vsaj vsi telefoni crknili
<dz0ny> za vedno, da se nebi Å¡li teh igric
<dz0ny> sasa84: tle maš informacije http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36741640&postcount=5
<Pepelka> xda-developers - View Single Post - Getting Started:Rooting,Bootloader Unlocking,Recovery,Custom ROM installation & more
<Pepelka> »Xperia P, U, Sola, Go Q&A, Help & Troubleshooting Android and Windows Mobile Developers - The Largest Community for Smartphone Hacks and Development of Apps«
<dz0ny> zgleda standardno za tvoj phone
<dz0ny> lahko daš pa Firefox OS gor tud :>
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> hm kaj je folku da hoče met MIUI
<CrazyLemon> weirdos
<dz0ny> men je to res grd nonstock ui
<sasa84> tnx dz0ny ...zdej morm sam Å¡e pogum zbrat :P
<dz0ny> mal Å¡nopca :)
<sasa84> haha :D
<dz0ny> zajebe lahko sam un k sosedovga mulca prosi da mu namesti crack :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naredi backup prej
<CrazyLemon> vseh fotk pa karkoli že imaš gor
<CrazyLemon> ker boš vse zbrisala
<sasa84> jp jp...to mam vse
<CrazyLemon> no..pol pa get moving
<sasa84> itak sm nrdila factory reset prejšn tedn :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/microsoft_si/status/387861708061958144
<Pepelka> Twitter / microsoft_si: 8. aprila 2014 bomo ukinili ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> a retweetamo pa se promoviramo? :))
<zdobersek> in progress https://twitter.com/JRepin/status/387871883326025728
<Pepelka> Twitter / JRepin: @microsoft_si Da, že uporabljamo ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<napsy> heh car
<CrazyLemon> je.. GNU/Linux.. js bi konkretno napisal 'Ubuntu' :>
<idioterna> ubuntu sucks\
<napsy> ka ce ne uporabla ubuntu?
<idioterna> on je itak kde developer
<CrazyLemon> on res ne uporablja :)
<zdobersek> 'Come, use Ubuntu - finding your pr0n straight from the HUD, thanks to the naughty Overlord.'
<CrazyLemon> what's there not to like
<zdobersek> killer feature, ne?
<CrazyLemon> you're one key away from pr0n.. what do you think
<idioterna> murderer feature
<CrazyLemon> ne vem a naj se prijavim na simbiozo al ne.. a bo kdo sodeloval ?
<zdobersek> cega?
<CrazyLemon> !g simbioza.eu
<Pepelka> Simbioza http://www.simbioza.eu/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,to je tud men nek po glav hodil :)
<sasa84> Å¡e clo na rakeku bodo :P
<CrazyLemon> v OÅ  Å marje tudi :)
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> na rakeku je Å¡e vse frej :P
<sasa84> sicer pa fantje...sam da vam povem o poteku... fon še ni roota, sasa84 ni še nč nrdila :P
<zdobersek> dammit sasa84
<zdobersek> I though you had that cup o coffee
<zdobersek> what's the deal
<sasa84> sej sm :P
<zdobersek> :>
<sasa84> sam k tam kliknem na prvo povezavo...pa piše stock ics rom kot zahtevo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: chromeos v si je 42€
<zdobersek> chromecast maybe?
<dz0ny> ja :)
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> eden mi piše da delajo mass deployment chromeosa na ubuntu
<dz0ny> pa me je zdej mal zmedelo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a nardimo eno stran
<dz0ny> tako migrate from xp to ubuntu
<zdobersek> porn at the tip of your finger
<dz0ny> gverila marketing...
<dz0ny> zdobersek: -v boš dobil
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ?
<dz0ny> resno tole mislim
<sasa84> dz0ny,ar ju hjir? :P
<idioterna> dz0ny: ampak zdobersek ma prov
<idioterna> v ubuntu mors prtisnt tipko za porn
<idioterna> u winsih se ti pa kr sam odpira.
<dz0ny> sasa84: mm
<dz0ny> idioterna: :>
<sasa84> pvt dz0ny ? :P
<dz0ny> fixubuntu.com
<dz0ny> ja sam je lazje potem preprečit :)
<idioterna> tale je recimo kr teoloska
<idioterna> sasa84: http://i.imgur.com/yXMtC5D.jpg
<sasa84> :) idioterna
<dz0ny> sasa84: lahko
<miha> idioterna: haha
<idioterna> sicer oil ni iz dinozavrov no
<idioterna> velika vecina ga je iz oligocenskih praproti al kko ze
<idioterna> takrat ze zdavni ni blo vec dinozavrov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj resno misliš
<CrazyLemon> "Zakaj migrirati na Ubuntu?"
<sasa84> migrirati :D
<dz0ny> jp landing page
<dz0ny> zdej ko xp več ne bo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sure..zakaj pa ne :)
<dz0ny> no zmisl se kaj bi napisal
<dz0ny> jaz bi na isti princip Å¡el
<dz0ny> 1. w ukinja podporo za xp
<dz0ny> 2. ubuntu omogoča uporabo starega hw
<dz0ny> n dosmrtno podporo :)
<CrazyLemon> 3. its free :)
<dz0ny> 4. Več flavorjev
<sasa84> dejmo se prodajat! :P
<dz0ny> pa mogoče da se pove da se lahko psotopno migrira
<dz0ny> recmo libre prvo
<dz0ny> 5. pa ni virosov
<dz0ny> 6. knjigo se podturi
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bi js to da se postopno migrira..js bi raje recimo primerjal libreoffice pa MS office 03 .. da sta si vizualno precej podobna etc. :)
<CrazyLemon> pa da se uporablja firefox tudi na linuxu :D
<CrazyLemon> 6. pa ne vem če :)
<CrazyLemon> ker knjiga je kr draga
<CrazyLemon> za 6. bi lahko dali primerjavo stroškov windows 8 + ms office + AV = XXX ... ubuntu = free
<CrazyLemon> za konec da se splača :D
<sasa84> kšne screenshote...d so si stvari podobne al pa d se isto dela
<sasa84> al pa filmčk...napišeš en poljubn text
<sasa84> povsod pač ista pašta
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 do it! do it now!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> users of @ubuntu.si https://docs.google.com/a/ubuntu.si/document/d/1O0dgxREg0Xfbdefhma3oIvK12t8nqYFKA_Ud1qVs_q8/edit?usp=sharing
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija
<dz0ny> dejmo to malo zapsiat
<dz0ny> zapisat
<CrazyLemon> meh
 * CrazyLemon že začel gdoc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> dz0ny,pofočkej me :P
<dz0ny> ja sem kr vse dal
<dz0ny> tam pod deli z mano boš mela
<yang_> ce mislite da je ubuntu free, ste malo ideolosko zavedeni, open source je
<dz0ny> Datoteke, ki so jih dali drugi v skupno rabo z vami.
<dz0ny> yang_: free in terms da ti ni treba plačat licence
<yang_> free as a beer ja
<CrazyLemon> free as in speech pa ni?
<yang_> free as in freedom pa ne cisto
<dz0ny> what is freedom
<yang_> svoboda
<dz0ny> free will? al se kaj vec
<CrazyLemon> spet reklamiraš stallmana? :)
<dz0ny> free to choose
<yang_> nic ne reklamiram, samo opozarjam na razliko, katero je prav da se zavedate
<yang_> open source ni isto ensko free software
<dz0ny> ja :)
<yang_> ni enako
<CrazyLemon> noben ni reku da je
<CrazyLemon> tu se ne gre za open source.. tu se gre da vsak lahko brezplačno prejme ubuntu..
<CrazyLemon> pivo pa ni brezplačno :)
<dz0ny> pa uproablja brezplačno
<yang_> po funkvionslnodti je o.s. bolj nspreden ker je vec kode spisane  ideolosko pa manj dprejemljiv
<dz0ny> sej win8 je tud free skoraj
<dz0ny> 35€ je bila nadgradnja
<dz0ny> win9 bo free
<dz0ny> zihr
<yang_> free beer je nekako misljen v kontekstu da te nekdo casti
<dz0ny> ja ali prodaš podatke o uporabi ali pa so oglasi
<CrazyLemon> free beer je mišljen da lahko vsak ki seveda ima dovolj denarja ter je dovolj star kupi pir
<dz0ny> mi govorimo o free kot o pojmu da je zastonj uporaba
<yang_> ne verhamem da bodo ms produkti kdsj free. razen ce si njihov reseller pol lahko produkte brezplacno uporsbljas
<dz0ny> yang_: za nohte jim gre
<dz0ny> pa zdej se bodo prek device financirali
<dz0ny> za consumerje
<dz0ny> mi bi tel cilal na navadne uproabnike ki Å¡e majo win xp
<dz0ny> pa nočejo ali nimajo denaraj za nov device
<yang_> no ampak pri linuxu sta pomembna oba izhodisca free as free beer in free as freedom
<dz0ny> pa razložit jim je treba da za večino ne rabijo kaj več kot le office pa ff
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a kej pišeš :)
<dz0ny> ja sam mi se gremo promocijo za drugo skupino ljudi
<yang_> recimo ljudje delajo primerjavo adove flash je gratis ni pa free
<dz0ny> če jih zanima razlika med eko pa industrijsko predelano hrano jim to piše ob prvem zagonu ff
<yang_> gratis je bolja beseda
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bl mal.. nimam več idej
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je dovolj točk.. KISS :)
<yang_> mislim da je zavajsnje ljudi pri vecini distribuvij, ker uporabljajo besedo free namesto gratis
<yang_> zavajanje
<yang_> free ima pac dva pomena lahko
<CrazyLemon> kako je zavajanje..če je res free as in free of charge..
<yang_> ja sej ampsk bededs free v snglescini ima lahko oba pomena
<yang_> sboboden ali brezplacen
<yang_> ni isto
<dz0ny> to je tko kot dobra hrana
<dz0ny> ma več pomenov in s tem posledic :)
<yang_> hm?
<dz0ny> dobra as je okusna, dobra as je zdrava
<yang_> dobra hrans je dirok pojem
<yang_> tako je
<dz0ny> no sej free sw je tud
<dz0ny> in to razumemo
<dz0ny> sam tega ne bomo razlagali
<yang_> za nekoga ki je mesojed je meso dobra hrana za vegana pa ni
<CrazyLemon> sej razume tudi on..sam pač rad bi nam opral možgane da začnemo uporabljat replicant :>
<yang_> zakaj pa ne bi tega razlagali?
<dz0ny> zato ker je preveč informacij na kupu
<yang_> ma meni je vseeno kaj kdo uporsblja
<dz0ny> torej sporočilo mora bit jasno
<dz0ny> in kategorizirano
<idioterna> yang se zmer tuno je, ceprav so not tezke kovine
<dz0ny> če se greš se vojno med vegani pa mesojedci pa paleo
<yang_> ja
<yang_> ni kej
<dz0ny> pol zmedes prevec ljudi
<yang_> me bodo recikliral ko bom umrl mogoce bodo kej zlata dobil
<dz0ny> pa neopaleo
<dz0ny> yang_: me razumeš kaj je cilj a ne ? :)
<yang_> opristi nisem brsl prejsnjega konteksta v celoti, samo to razliko sem zelel povdariti
<dz0ny> je pomembna razlika, samo ne tako za to skupino ljudi
<yang_> nevem zakaj crazylemon misli da je beganje ljudi ce se razlozi razliko med gnu in linuxom
<yang_> v petih stavkih se da vse pojasnit
<CrazyLemon> yang_ imaš pet stavkov (15 besed v stavku je max.)na voljo da razložiš razliko med gnu in linuxom.. GO!
<yang_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> aja..razlagaš 5letnemu otroku
<yang_> pejt na moj blog
<yang_> sem tam napisal
<CrazyLemon> no..zdj boš pa spammal..to je so not gnu
<dz0ny> #eli5
<yang_> mislim da ni vec k 5 stavkov
<yang_> jst itak svetujem ljuden ubuntu pred trisquelom
<yang_> zato da jim delujejo zadeve
<yang_> drgac bi rekl saj ta gnulinux je zanic k nc ne dela
<idioterna> gnu sucks
<idioterna> stallman je pa itak en hermit
<idioterna> k ne uporablja weba
<yang_> hehe
<yang_> kaj ti bo web emacs je dovolj
<yang_> ;)
<yang_> nc zdej pa grem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,MišiLemon... ponosen boš name!
<idioterna> a si rutnla telefon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si že naredila spletno stran???????
<idioterna> piratinja.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,a v wordpressu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..migriranje pa to
<sasa84> migriranje?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej ne..  a si dala gor 4.1?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,4ka je gor
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 4.0?
<CrazyLemon> oh dragi bog.. 4.0 je utter crap :)
<CrazyLemon> praviš da je 4.1 na voljo..daš gor pa 4.0.. jao jao sasa84 :)
<yang_> kaksen telefon mas
<sasa84> xperia u
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIEExKSjWi4
<Pepelka> Roll Effect on GALAXY ROUND - YouTube
<Pepelka> »GALAXY ROUND, available in Korea October 10th, is the world's first curved display smartphone featuring a full HD Super AMOLED flexible display. It pioneers ...«
<CrazyLemon> fensi
<yang_> o hudica ravokar sen pogruntal se ne nov feature na mobitelu
<dz0ny> en*
<zdobersek> a ni bil googlov nexus isto curved?
<zdobersek> al je blo sam ohisje?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni bil ravno "curved"
<CrazyLemon> tale je properly curved
<yang_> ce potegnem s prstom po ekranu zamenjsm kanal
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> ce na cm10.2 drzis par sekund na lock se ti lock uzge
<dz0ny> pa screen of notifications so tud kul
<dz0ny> !g cm active display
<Pepelka> Moto X's Active Display feature available for devices ... - Reddit http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1k4pv5/moto_xs_active_display_feature_available_for/
<zdobersek> kewl
<zdobersek> vcerej sem s farnella narocu arduino kit, sem ga dans ze dobu
<dz0ny> mm
<dz0ny> farnel je hitr
<dz0ny> 18h rabjo
<dz0ny> hitrej k psotar
<dz0ny> postar*
<zdobersek> tis a good day.
<CrazyLemon> a nima farnell pogodbo z enim slovenskim podjetjem in oni pošiljajo?
<zdobersek> IC elektronika ma rpi cez, ce to mislis
<dz0ny> ne ti kr upn dsotavi
<CrazyLemon> a sam rpi ?
<dz0ny> dostavi
<zdobersek> UPS from Leeds
<dz0ny> ups
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da imajo čez vso dobavo za farnell
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja na strani ti teži da moraš lokalno kupvat
<dz0ny> sam spremeniš v eng, po lje pa ok
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje si vidu da je 42€ chromecast? :)
<dz0ny> en je narocal pa je reku da je za avstrijo tolk
<dz0ny> zdej upam da ni za 100km vec, postina 30€
<dz0ny> aja prek amazona je narocal
<CrazyLemon> sej sam prek amazona lahk naroči.. "uradno"
<CrazyLemon> no.. bi kupu kdo siol box s ? :>
<CrazyLemon> 30€
<CrazyLemon> 500mhz.. 4gb disk.. 256mb ram
<CrazyLemon> pa shitload kablov!
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> a je rooted :)
<dz0ny> a posles po posti?
<CrazyLemon> rooted ni :p
<CrazyLemon> pošljem ja! :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Music App ‘Musique’ Adds Album Sorting, Gapless Playback and Playlist Tweaks  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IupEHxZAVSE/musique-1-3-update-adds-album-sorting
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,dz0ny ... kakšn filmčk bi se kej posnel?
<sasa84> oz. slikce glede teh prehodov
<dz0ny> filmcek?
<dz0ny> .stran trello.com
<breza1> trello.com(107.23.149.49) JE dosegljiva.
<sasa84> dz0ny,pač... kej slikovnga materiala, če bo :P
<sasa84> wers maj men zdobersek
<sasa84> \o/
<zdobersek> sasa84: za sporhetom
<zdobersek> pripravljam ... presenecenje
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> <3
<zdobersek> sasa84: surpisee!
<sasa84> oooooooooooo
<dz0ny> "We're leveraging essentially an $11 billion investment already made in Linux by many other companies including IBM and Intel," Streif said. "We can essentially get the platform for free.& from a royalty sense. Of course, we have to spend resources to make it work in our particular platforms."
<dz0ny> this is gist
<zdobersek> !context
<dz0ny> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9243075/Your_car_is_about_to_go_open_source
<Pepelka> Your car is about to go open source - Computerworld
<Pepelka> »Automakers, the Linux Foundation and private developers are working to create an open-source OS for cars that would standardize up to 95% of the software in infotainment systems.«
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> ideja za st
<dz0ny> .P
<sasa84> oo dz0ny, wb
<johnnyyy> dzOny:  te bojo ms fanatiki obesl za j*... , če na st objaviš :)
<dz0ny> Linux Fundation tu big m podpira
<dz0ny> :P
<johnnyyy> :)
<zdobersek> a st je zdej pro-MS ratu?
<Sky[x]> st ?
<dz0ny> slotech
<dz0ny> joj kmalu bo 500. comment padu
<zdobersek> kje?
<dz0ny> tista novica
<dz0ny> povprecje je 20 komentarjev :)
<zdobersek> ... na katerem spletnem mestu?
<dz0ny> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t582532/0
<dz0ny> oh cmon
<zdobersek> oh ffd
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> jst sem mislu, da ta infotainment hvalijo
<dz0ny> haha
<johnnyyy> hvale so samoumevne, vsi se trudmo da dobr delamo, če boš pa kej zaj*, te bomp ap že fajn pokretiziral :D
<zdobersek> 'zakaj pa ravno na linux, ki je najbolj počasen in najbolj trokira? ne bi bla boljša izbira mint? :)'
<dz0ny> ja ta trokira je najbolj funny beseda
<johnnyyy> eh še bolše so tiste v smislu, kupil sem nov računalnik gor je linux pa se na njem nič ne znajdem (pa zraven še kakšna kritika), mi lahko kod pove kako pridem v BIOS :)
<zdobersek> 'Komentarji pod to novico so čudovita reklama za spremembo kadrovske politike v podjetjih - norost je namreč kadrovati folk, ki o informatiki razmišlja kot službi za šraufanje kišt in montiranje OS-a. In tule strateške odločitve komentirate šraufarji. Kot da bi avtomehanik komentiral smer razvoja Volkswagna.'
<dz0ny> ta je bla za marsikoga nizka :)
<johnnyyy> eh troli
<johnnyyy> o je to :) njih se nič ne prime
<yang_> http://www.sosed.si/cenik/
<Pepelka> Cenik - računalniški servis na domu Sosed
<yang_> Zaščita - napredna
<yang_> Maksimizirajte delovanje vašega računalnika z več kot 100 izboljšavami. Prilagodili ga bomo vašim potrebam in odstranili vso odvečno navlako. Storitev vsebuje tudi namestitev programa za zaščito pred virusi in vohunskimi programi ter izdelavo kopije operacijskega sistema.
<yang_> Cena : 118,99 €
<yang_> Tej so se vecji experti kot Facebook consultantje
<yang_> baje, da sedaj celo obstaja studij za skrbnika socialnih mrez
<yang_> neka kvazi visokosolska univerza ga izvaja
<dz0ny__> kdaj sem odletel
<zdobersek> (17:37:43) dz0ny left the room (quit: Read error: Connection reset by peer).
<dz0ny__> thx
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1988-1: Cyrus SASL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1988-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/hobi-zbirateljstvo/zbirateljstvo/slike-nalepke-plakati/prodam-sliko-damjana-murka-1289686451.html?aclct=1381315299
<Pepelka> Prodam sliko Damjana Murka :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Slika je original, v velikosti 220*370 v okvirju.«
<CrazyLemon> murko je dosegu rekord bolhe!!!
<yang_> jst jo tut lahko prodam za ceneje, ce kdo zeli, k sem ga sliku
<yang_> pa se ena lustna je poleg njega, tko da mate pogled na dva lepa istocasno
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi prodal cene če lahk 100k € dobiš
<yang_> haha
<yang_> 103.000
<yang_> to je zajebancija
<yang_> a ni to mal bedarija da majo bidding na bolhi brez feedback sistema
<yang_> ne vidim logike
<dz0ny> yang_: sej se lahko slikaš zraven photoshopane verzije
<dz0ny> pa prodaš :)
<yang_> ma jst sem se z njim slikal
<yang_> mogoce lahko kdaj vnovcim, ko bo pokojen
<dz0ny> ja :)
<yang_> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slika:Damjan_Murko.jpg
<Pepelka> Slika:Damjan Murko.jpg - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<idioterna> ej gamerji
<idioterna> http://store.steampowered.com/app/209080/
<Pepelka> Save 75% on Guns of Icarus Online on Steam
<Pepelka> »Hop aboard a steampunk airship with friends and play as Gunner, Engineer, or Pilot. Gun down dirigibles, repair your way out of danger, pilot the ship into combat. Are you a decisive Captain or dutiful Crew? Teamwork is required to survive the skies of the premier airship combat game: GUNS OF ICARUS ONLINE!«
<idioterna> Buy Guns of Icarus Online Collectors Edition 4-Pack 5,74€
<idioterna> dejte obost
<zdobersek> a ma multiplayer?
<idioterna> a? :)
<idioterna> nima single player :)
<idioterna> ce se 4je najdete nas je ze 14 :)
<zdobersek> a je primerno za na APU?
<zdobersek> asking for a friend
<CrazyLemon> nigga pls
<zdobersek> pls yoself
<zdobersek> with Guns of Icarus
<idioterna> zdobersek: men dela na i7
<idioterna> brez grafe
<idioterna> mislm z ivy bridge
<sasa84_> juhuuuu
<sasa84_> ej, ma kdo kle mojo cifro?
<sasa84_> yang_, ?
<sasa84_> tebe mam v imeniku
<sasa84_> d vidm, če te takoj izpiše :)
<sasa84_> pa LorD_DDooM pride še v poštev :D
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<sasa84_> LorD_DDooM, dj mi sam en klic spust...d vidm, če te takoj izpiše
<sasa84_> jp, tnx! :)
<yang_> sasa84_: zdej mas google
<yang_> imenik lahko samo iz googel kontaktov crpa
<yang_> kar je mal bedasto
<CrazyLemon> to ni res
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Disable idle state  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40715/#p40715
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-10
<napsy> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, napsy
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> sasa84 ma pa rojstn dan
<idioterna> boga
<idioterna> what an incredibly arbitrary thing to celebrate
<miha> idioterna: nevernik
<idioterna> liar
<idioterna> js skor vse nad sigma 5 verjamem
<miha> :)
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<zdobersek> bitsnack
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<idioterna> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/columbus_day
<Pepelka> Christopher Columbus was awful (but this other guy was not) - The Oatmeal
<idioterna> sasa84: vse najbolse.
<idioterna> 08:28< miha> sasa84 ma pa rojstn dan
<idioterna> 08:30< idioterna> boga
<idioterna> 08:30< idioterna> what an incredibly arbitrary thing to celebrate
<sasa84> hvala idioterna :)
<sasa84> vas je že miha spomnu pol :P
<dz0ny> a lefon dela :)
<dz0ny> telefon
<sasa84> dz0ny, zaenkrat kar
<sasa84> :)
<zdobersek> .plosk for sasa84
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<zdobersek> sasa84: vse najboljse
<dz0ny> hm tale columbus day je kr interesting
<dz0ny> The history will be written by winners.
<sasa84> hvala zdobersek :)
<anny> dan
<breza> Hej anny, lepo te je videti!
<dz0ny> anny: vse najboljse :)
<dz0ny> erm
<miha> .a sasa84
<dz0ny> error
<breza>                        ___  _  _
<idioterna> a nima sasa
<breza>                       / _ \| || |
<breza>   ___  __ _ ___  __ _| (_) | || |_
<breza>  / __|/ _` / __|/ _` |> _ <|__   _|
<breza>  \__ \ (_| \__ \ (_| | (_) |  | |
<breza>  |___/\__,_|___/\__,_|\___/   |_|
<breza>                                    
<dz0ny> sasa84: vse najboljse :)
<breza>                                    
<idioterna> jsm mihata zastopu da ma sasa
<idioterna> ok
<anny> oo
<sasa84> hvala miha :)
<sasa84> hvala dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> ja en tap manj :)
<dz0ny> pol je pa na anny Å¡lo
<dz0ny> hec bi bil da ma tud anny
<idioterna> sej zihr ma
<idioterna> sam mogoce ne danes
<anny> sasa84 - happy B-day!
<sasa84> hvala anny :)
<anny> moj je kar precej oddaljen...mene so naredili na poletnem dopustu
<zdobersek> mene tud
<idioterna> mi smo vsi februarja, pa ne na valentinovo al pa karkoli
<idioterna> sam mraz je bil pa se je blo treba stiskat
<dz0ny> heh
<sasa84> idioterna, sj pr men ej biu tud mraz...pa mogoče olimpijske igre...sarajevo 84 :P
<sasa84> pa srebrna medalja ipd :P
<johnnyyy> ja sasa84 tut v mojem imenu vse naj naj :)
<zdobersek> kva zj
<zdobersek> a bo kej torte?
<LorD_DDooM> Cake is a lie
<sasa84> hvala johnnyyy :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofe pa tortica? ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: prosim lepo!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: kloniranje linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40716/#p40716
 * CrazyLemon nič ne bo vošču dokler ne vidi in/ali poskusi torte
<sasa84> hm...težha bo :P
<sasa84> težka*
<sasa84> še kličeš me pod skrito cifro :P
<dz0ny> tile primorci so sami mafijozi
<anny> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2009/342/6/5/This_delicious_cake_by_sypri.jpg
<anny> krejzi, vošči! :)
<dz0ny> hm a tranmssion 2.82 (14160) komu crashne
<dz0ny> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:5c5978d6a76b960bb0504433ff6b408b183ebf38&dn=elementaryos-stable-amd64.20130810.iso&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fsuperb-sea2.dl.sourceforge.net%2Fproject%2Felementaryos%2Fstable%2Felementaryos-stable-amd64.20130810.iso&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fheanet.dl.sourceforge.net%2Fproject%…
<dz0ny> …2Felementaryos%2Fstable%2Felementaryos-stable-amd64.20130810.iso&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fignum.dl.sourceforge.net%2Fproject%2Felementaryos%2Fstable%2Felementaryos-stable-amd64.20130810.iso&ws=http%3A%2F%2Fcitylan.dl.sourceforge.net%2Fproject%2Felementaryos%2Fstable%2Felementaryos-stable-amd64.20130810.iso
<CrazyLemon> anny grda torta :/
<zdobersek> v kaj se to dekodira?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pastebinit :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kot url vneseš
<dz0ny> dobiš pa elementaryos-stable-amd64.20130810.iso
<zdobersek> ... v kaj se URL dekodira?
<dz0ny> no jaz ne crashne vse skupaj po par s
<dz0ny> v magnet URL
<dz0ny> res ne vem kaj naj ti še razložim :P
<zdobersek> percent-encoded oktete mas v tem magnet URLju
<zdobersek> mah, fuhgeddabuhtit, ni nekih cudnih oktetov notr
<zdobersek> tko da gdb pa debug that crash
<dz0ny> ja sej fora je da sprejme
<dz0ny> potem začne prenašat
<dz0ny> crashne za 30s
<dz0ny> in to samo ta magnet link
<dz0ny> ce dam stran web seede tud ne dela
<dz0ny> wierdo je :)
<CrazyLemon> 15mb and counting
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-10-10%2012%3A09%3A16.png
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> ...
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 12.7°C @10.10.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 91% Veter: severovzhodnik 1.1 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 14.96°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:10:09, Sončni zahod: 18:21:20
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/ffo8
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 12:24:26 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> makes sense
<dz0ny> mogoče je vzrok ker tri vm poganjam
<napsy> pfff, tri
<napsy> js sm svoj cas 4
<dz0ny> heh en je bl hackish android vm
<dz0ny> pa loceno mam se dva dockerja
<dz0ny> sam docker ni vm
<dz0ny> sam still
<dz0ny> nč drugega ne crashne
<napsy> to lihkar bnamescam
<napsy> suxa ker morm kernel skompajlat
<dz0ny> why?
<dz0ny> aufs?
<napsy> mislim da
<dz0ny> sej majo vecinoma v xtras
<napsy> aufs-aware
<napsy> nimam ubuntu
<dz0ny> vse distribucije
<dz0ny> debian tud , arch
<napsy> arch nima
<napsy> ma v AUR
<napsy> pa zahteva kernel compile
<dz0ny> ah
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> tale ej za CrazyLemon
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4
<Pepelka> HEYYEYAAEYAAAEYAEYAA - YouTube
<Pepelka> »MWYAAAH please note I do not own this video«
<dz0ny> miha: poznaš kak online java regexp matcher
<idioterna> > Today hackers gained access to our systems and fixed the bug that was causing the outage in what we’re calling a "revival of service" attack
<miha> idioterna: what? :)
<miha> link?
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/status_updates
<idioterna> ta je tut nice
<idioterna> > Due to our offsite backup solution involving posting USB keys to ourselves in 2nd class post, it will take 2-3 days before we’re back online
<Pepelka> Status Updates (status_updates) on Twitter
<Pepelka> »The latest from Status Updates (@status_updates). An exciting new service for the web! This is the status account to let you know what is happening!. On the Web 2.1«
<zdobersek> breza bi loh mela svoj twitter acc
<napsy> http://isitfridayyet.org/
<Pepelka> Is It Friday Yet?
<napsy> :(
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lol. A ko bi jo futral bi se hvalila kok dobra je:)
<zdobersek> mhm
<idioterna> nas bot ma tvitter acc
<idioterna> od zemante
<idioterna> sam sm ze pozabu kasn je handle
<slax0r> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac
<Pepelka> GIANT BUG... causing /usr to be deleted... so sorry.... issue #123, issu... · a047be8 · MrMEEE/bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned · GitHub
<slax0r> EPIC!...ne bo vam zal :P
<Pepelka> »bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned - OUTDATED!!!!! - Replaced by "The Bumblebee Project" and "Ironhide"«
<anny> http://gizmodo.com/5977989/internet-explorer-vs-murder-rate-will-be-your-favorite-chart-today
<Pepelka> Internet Explorer vs Murder Rate Will Be Your Favorite Chart Today
<Pepelka> »Like its author says "I know correlation doesn't imply causation but..." But I think that, in this case, we may be onto something [Twitter]«
<zdobersek> that was my favorite chart on January 22nd
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Facebookov odprtokodni cache iz SSD diskov izstisne še več hitrosti – pcworld.com  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1211
<CrazyLemon> oh no you didnt
<zdobersek> didn't* what?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_meljg1Q0YJ1qf7l91o1_500.gif
<zdobersek> then I guess ... ** puts on glasses ** ... I did. YYYEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/iNWCG.jpg
<idioterna> k samsung
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/MpFCqjtxOkE
<Pepelka> Johntra Volta speaks Serbian. - YouTube
<zdobersek> lol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killing_Season_(film)
<Pepelka> Killing Season (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<skyx_> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t583611
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1379449_10202194220958672_2079611208_n.jpg
<skyx_> sasa da dane za rundo :
<skyx_> :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cinnamon 2.0 Released, Becomes An `Entire Desktop Environment`  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/y_M7MP1sQzI/cinnamon-20-released-becomes-entire.html
<zdobersek> a dobi vsak en vbeer?
<CrazyLemon> vsak dobi en cookie
<CrazyLemon> ki ga moraš sprejet
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/10/going-beyond-vulnerability-rewards.html
<Pepelka> Google Online Security Blog: Going beyond vulnerability rewards
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: kloniranje linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40717/#p40717
<dz0ny> zdobersek: dota?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: arduino spilzeit
<zdobersek> spiel*
<zdobersek> mogoc kej kasnej, al nc ne obljubim
<dz0ny> oki
<dz0ny> jaz igram
<zdobersek> gg hf
<zdobersek> jezes, teh stvari nisem koristu od casa cs1.6
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBQiLh9N6kg
<Pepelka> Key & Peele: Boxing Press Conference - YouTube
<Pepelka> »They're still going to find the energy to go antiquing on the weekends. New episodes Wednesdays 10:30/9:30c on Comedy Central«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men Å¡e zmer ne dela lan :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hopeless si
<CrazyLemon> si prečekirala log?
<sasa84> noup
<CrazyLemon> ker ..?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> mislm...sm nek gledala...sam nism najdla nč kej tazga, kar bi blo koristnga :\
<sasa84> a bi mogla kšn workgroup al pa ime mojga laptopa nastavt?
<CrazyLemon> privzeto je že workgroup
<Neo--> ola, slišim da so se tu 4packi za Guns of Icarus kupovali… še kaj kandidatov? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kot vidim nista kupila guns of icarus
<sasa84> vse pokaže...sam dovoljenj nimam
<Neo--> CrazyLemon, sta pa Å¡e kandidata? :)
<CrazyLemon> Neo-- ne vem.. boš mogu počakat da prideta nazaj :)
<Neo--> aha, kul :)
<Neo--> fair enough
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prečekiraj če si v sambashares skupini
<sasa84> hm...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  'groups'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> sasa84, sve najbolje i najbuljse
<CrazyLemon> na zasluži si voščila.. 24ur že rihta sambo
<CrazyLemon> ne*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> jao
<dz0ny> tile meri so prav tečni
<dz0ny> ameri*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: box dela :)
<dz0ny> sm mogu it prikljućit
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny itak da dela - sj ne bi prodal Å¡kart robo :)
<CrazyLemon> sam daljinc je.. so-so .. v v2 siol boxu je boljši
<Neo--> dz0ny, guns of icarus? :)
<dz0ny> a? nimam
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jih ne moti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a majo siol tv niso pa hoteli pogodbe podaljšat?
<dz0ny> hm hotel so 120 za box
<dz0ny> al pa hbo neki
<dz0ny> pol pa niso hotl
<dz0ny> k majo samo simpl verzijo
<CrazyLemon> a trio to ?
<dz0ny> pač kao moraš met tud neke xtra stvari da dobiš box for free
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> no..mi smo naročili ta trio osnovni paket
<CrazyLemon> pa je bil box 19€.. z vezavo seveda :)
<dz0ny> Ne vem
<dz0ny> H
<dz0ny> m
<dz0ny>  
<dz0ny> x
<dz0ny>  
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sasa adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<dz0ny> S
<dz0ny> e
<dz0ny>  
<dz0ny> j
<dz0ny> e
<dz0ny>  
<dz0ny> s
<dz0ny> e
<dz0ny> s
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne no.. a te res moram kickat :D
<sasa84> hvala Sky[x] :))
<dz0ny> U
<dz0ny> l
<sasa84> a veš d mi CrazyLemon še ni čestitu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 reku sm.. hočem videt ali pa poskusit torto
<CrazyLemon> nisem je ne vidu..ne poskusu
<sasa84> ja lej...glih do mene boš pršou...če me še pod skrito kličeš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si naredila torto?
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, plešem sambo :P
<CrazyLemon> bl slabo :>
<dz0ny> sasa kaj te matra
 * dz0ny back
 * dz0ny reboot helped
<sasa84> dz0ny, sambo pa lan na es filu zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> napačno geslo/username je vpisala v ES file explorer
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nism...
<sasa84> pač tko k mam od kompa...
<dz0ny> mah tist ne dela
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zihr si..če anonymous dela.. user pa ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dont be silly.. odlično dela :)
<dz0ny> guest je pravi
<sasa84> pišuka CrazyLemon ....bom že vedla kok ma user pa pass...sej drugač ne morm not pridt :P
<dz0ny> go filemaster probi
<sasa84> pa mal gledam in vidm d nism edina, k jo to zajebava :P
<dz0ny> pa smb.conf nekam prilepi
<CrazyLemon> pastebinit :)
<dz0ny> paste.sh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj meniš da vse dokuwiki requeste preusmerimo na pogosta vprašanja? :)
<dz0ny> Neo--: a te je *terna prepričal?
<Neo--> ja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne sej resolva kot 404
<dz0ny> Neo--: to je on podtalno da bi še mi začel igrat :)
<sasa84> http://pastebin.com/2tytdv5N
<Neo--> dz0ny, hehe
<Pepelka> # # Sample configuration file for the Samba suite for Debian GNU/Linux. # # - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> sasa84: tole ponuci https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/f93ee81a8784394b0091
<Pepelka> gist:f93ee81a8784394b0091
<zdobersek> hva pol
<zdobersek> ja al ne?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj?
<zdobersek> gremo v te letece gusarje?
<CrazyLemon> imo je težava v  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<dz0ny> mozno pa tud 240 vrstica
<CrazyLemon> ne..ta je kul.. to imam tudi js
<dz0ny> zdobersek: js ne
<sasa84> zdj mam pa founkol :P
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> ne ne
<sasa84> bbl
<sasa84> !
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: spet pod skrito kličeš
<dz0ny> cmon
<dz0ny> ne moreš tko
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. to zdj je phonesex
<CrazyLemon> ker je bbl
<CrazyLemon> js bi bil sam brb
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ti si zdej 100% dota?
<dz0ny> all bases will fall
<dz0ny> zdobersek: mja ostalo vzame prevec casa
<dz0ny> to je pa glih 30-50 min
<zdobersek> ko jst igram, redko pride pod 50min
<dz0ny> mja zdej sm mel tako
<dz0ny> igro
<dz0ny> k so se pol ure kregal kdo ma manjšega
<dz0ny> pol je bil pa Å¡e tiny
<dz0ny> k je bil useless  :>
<dz0ny> .sc jon hopinks
<breza> Jon Hopkins - How I Live Now (excerpts)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/jonhopkins/jon-hopkins-how-i-live-now ♥857 ▶20,443
<dz0ny> hm to je movie
<dz0ny> .imdb How I Live Now
<breza> How I Live Now (2013) - 6.2(✋ 368) (RT 79) http://imdb.com/title/tt1894476
<breza> An American girl on holiday in the English countryside with her family finds herself in hiding and fighting for her survival as the third world war breaks out.
<dz0ny> uh
<dz0ny> omg to je čist hipsterih movie
<CrazyLemon> torej lih zate!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> mja jon zmeri dobro podlaga za film nardi
<dz0ny> recmo za mosters
<dz0ny> je kul coding muska
<dz0ny> .yt  monsters jon hopkins
<breza> Monsters - Suite - Music by Jon Hopkins(15 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8e_XoyboQ8 ♥145 ▶15,665
<CrazyLemon> .imdb don jon
<breza> Don Jon (2013) - 7.5(✋ 3,392) (RT 81) http://imdb.com/title/tt2229499
<breza> A New Jersey guy dedicated to his family, friends, and church, develops unrealistic expectations from watching porn and works to find happiness and intimacy with his potential true love.
<CrazyLemon> tole bo dobr muvi :)
<dz0ny> sej to ze je
<CrazyLemon> ja.. sam ni na voljo za sposojo
<dz0ny> hm nekje sem vidu ze
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxHWxGOr_YI top shit tole
<Pepelka> Jon Hopkins-Insides (Full Album HQ) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Here it is! Vodun13 has managed to produce Jon Hopkins album on one full video! Here are the song titles: 1 The Wider Sun- 0:07 2 Vessel- 2:45 3 Insides- 7:3...«
<zdobersek> (22:58:20) CrazyLemon: ja.. sam ni na voljo za sposojo <- LOL
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true story
<CrazyLemon> in tale KSP mi gre že na jetra
<CrazyLemon> enkrat lc_all=c prime
<CrazyLemon> drugič očitno ne
<dz0ny> grr
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: kloniranje linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40718/#p40718
<dz0ny> men se je pa couchpotao obesu
<dz0ny> zdej sej je pa odloču prenaša vse filme
<dz0ny> lol http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000796XXM
<Pepelka> Uranium Ore: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
<Pepelka> »Uranium Ore: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific«
<dz0ny> yellowcake :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: kloniranje linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40719/#p40719
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: The Way Way Back?
<dz0ny> .imdb The Way Way Back
<breza> undefined (undefined) - undefined(✋ undefined) (RT undefined) http://imdb.com/title/undefined
<breza> undefined
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> its broke
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> Ratings: 7,7/10 from 11.708 users   Metascore: 67/100
<dz0ny> mja bo treba screperja nardit
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 14.3°C @10.10.2013 23:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 88% Veter: južni veter 2.2 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<breza> Cerknica: 12.09°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:13:23, Sončni zahod: 18:25:22
<sasa84> dz0ny, tist tvoj paste zamenam s svojim?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> zbriši sam username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<CrazyLemon> vrstico
<CrazyLemon> pa pri katie dodaj
<CrazyLemon> valid user = sasa
<CrazyLemon> potem pa sudo service smbd restart
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup
<dz0ny> hm psiceo mogu pelat :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: a zdrugega rac si probala?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 PEBKAC zihr
<sasa84> nism
<CrazyLemon> 100%
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dodaj en folder ki je na disku.. pa da ni katie pod /media/
<CrazyLemon> neki v home
<sasa84> ist
<CrazyLemon> pokaži kaj si dodala
<CrazyLemon> nič ti več ne verjamem :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: a to bi rada musko mela na mobitel?
<sasa84> mhm
<dz0ny> prenesi si go filemaster na mobitel
<dz0ny> gres na web sahre
<dz0ny> naložiš mapo, done
<dz0ny> ce hoceš avtoamtizirat uporabiš pa google music
<dz0ny> done
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti bi radu spet od sambe conf?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..sam ta tvoj vnos za home
<CrazyLemon> mapo
<CrazyLemon> ki si jo dala v share
<sasa84> am...v .conf?
<CrazyLemon> je v confu ja
<sasa84> kle je pa sploh ni na konc
<CrazyLemon> pol nisi dodala fajla
<CrazyLemon> mape*
<dz0ny> joj, zdej bi ze mela vse finito :)
<sasa84> go filemaster pol pravš dz0ny ... :P
<dz0ny> al pa airdroid
<CrazyLemon> airdroid je za obratno smer
<dz0ny> tud gor lahko nalagas :)
<sasa84> kle vidm d je airdroid nek pohvaljen
<dz0ny> https://lh4.ggpht.com/s0coZ2oxgy6fI7i6fC8bmJaAr2k6FEGmoJ3k7HIKjukfGoJxWvLItNjyzbumeqX_glT3=h900-rw
<dz0ny> prow Uplaod mu pise :)
<CrazyLemon> 2 much hassle :)
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi uploadal če lahk predvajaš prek smb :)
<dz0ny> mja ol maš pa gmusic
<sasa84> dz0ny, se že prenaša muska :P
<dz0ny> no sej :)
<sasa84> pa smo rešil...klinc pa samba in rumab :P
<sasa84> rumba
<dz0ny> to sam Å¡e CrazyLemon uporablja
<dz0ny> ln :)
<sasa84> ln dz0ny
<sasa84> tnx!
<CrazyLemon> če ne znate naštimat sambe nism js kriv! :)
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon ...pšt
<sasa84> lej, tole sem vse v petih minutah zrihtala :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seriously....24ur pa še nič :)
<sasa84> Å¡t
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..js tudi :)
<sasa84> zdj pa šibam pančat :P
<sasa84> nočkooo :D
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-11
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: kloniranje linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40720/#p40720
<yang> dobro jutro radni ljudi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: kloniranje linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40721/#p40721
<napsy> lp
<napsy> Sky[x]: jo
<Sky[x]> jo
<napsy> ka daj, si v sluzbi?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: kloniranje linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40722/#p40722
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: kloniranje linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40723/#p40723
<Sky[x]> napsy, jp
<sasa84> jutrop
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<sasa84> čavči breza
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<LorD_DDooM> jutro sasa84, preživela včerajšnjo fešto? :)
<sasa84> oo LorD_DDooM :) ja ja, ni blo hudga :D
<sasa84> pr 29tih more bit človk že vsega navajen :D
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Veš kako bo đele pri 30-ih! :P
<LorD_DDooM> Å¡ele*
<sasa84> ojoj :D
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a si ti starej od mene?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne
<sasa84> to je blo pa odločno :D
<sasa84> pol si mlaj ;)
<zdobersek> ... al pa je mel tud on vcerej rojsni dan??
<LorD_DDooM> Ne! (odločno)
<sasa84> oooo, jutro zdobersek :))
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
 * sasa84 se stisne k žankotu in reče "kavico?" :D
<sasa84> a zdobersek ne bo kavice? :o
<idioterna> pomoje bo kavico, sam stisku se neb.
<sasa84> o-ou
<zdobersek> sasa84: kavico!
<zdobersek> sasa84: leave them be jelly.
<sasa84> yaaaay
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> oo sasa84 ..happy b-day
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: kloniranje linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40724/#p40724
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> danes imam god :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne pretiravaj :>
<sasa84> res res :)
<idioterna> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_rmLmrCv6E
<Pepelka> Steklovata - Novi god - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Steklovata - Novi God This video is a property of: Quiz Group Music Original name: Стекловата - Новый год«
<CrazyLemon> je že kdo prodal pošti rabljen/nedelujoč telefon? :)    baje ga odkupijo
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> lol.. kakšne cene imajo
<CrazyLemon> 0.10€ :D
<CrazyLemon> "moji trije Samsungi pa 0,06 eur, 0,95 eur enega pa sloh ni našla na seznamu "
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> bom raje nesu na simobil pa dobil štiri vrečke
<sasa84_> loool idioterna :)
<yang> kaksne vrecke dobis na simobilu? 4x pvc vrecke?
<dz0ny> corn starch / recyclable
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: kloniranje linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40725/#p40725
<yang> jst mam 2 mobitela visks
<yang> viska
<idioterna> a to jih krades po getu :)
<yang> sam ju ne dam za 4 pvc vrecke
<idioterna> vceri sm bil in v bs3 in na metelkovi
<idioterna> pa je na metelkovi bla boljsa muzika
<yang> ni getov vlj
<sasa84> na metelkovi so itak najbolš žuri
<sasa84> najbolš pa tifla :D
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/s403x403/1378012_10151903343427042_2064961647_n.jpg
<idioterna> prekolesaru sm cist vse garaze v stozicah
<idioterna> kr huge
<idioterna> me zanima zakaj jankovicu ocitajo da je to kao nedokoncan pa slab projekt
<yang> ce bi kle zivu bi ti hitr jssn blo
<idioterna> aha zanimiv
<idioterna> ce bi ti zivu na rudnku bi ti blo tut jasn zakaj je bil leclerc tok slab projekt
<idioterna> pa supernova
<idioterna> sam ne zivis tam, pol se ti pa zdi fino
<idioterna> isto btc
<Sky[x]> zakaj je bil slab projekt ?
<Sky[x]> zanima me pa sploh nv ce sem ze bil v lecrercu :
<idioterna> ja zato k gre enmu k tm zvi v nos
<idioterna> tko k yangu stadion
<CrazyLemon> edino kar je slabo pri stozicah je rondo tomacevo.. tisto je pa obup
<idioterna> sej vcasih je bil normaln
<idioterna> pa se je folk skos zaletavu
<idioterna> zdej je pa bukov
<idioterna> se pa ne zaletavajo vec
<CrazyLemon> ja.. zato pa je taka gužva ob tekmah/koncertih da je za znoret
<yang> shopping centri so vsi butast projekt. pejt pogledat v celovec kako so mesto uredil
<yang> majo en shopoing center tut sam je v strogem centru mesta
<idioterna> celovec je zelo slab primer urbanizma
<yang> ne rabis se nekam ven vozit
<yang> ma ti mas neje cudne poglede sori
<idioterna> ja, strokovne.
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi uničil center mesta zaradi shopping centra?
<idioterna> dobr primer urbanisticnega planiranja je npr. lyon, koeln, groningen, roskilde
<idioterna> ni tok mal tega po evropi
<idioterna> sam pac vedet mors nekej malga
<idioterna> ce ne ves, pol se ti pa celovc zdi fajn
<yang> ce hocem tehniko kupit moram v citypark
<yang> kar je bedasto
<yang> al pa na rudnik
<yang> v soping centru v celovcu je saturn vecji od bigbanga
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tu?
<zdobersek> dz0ny tam?
<idioterna> yang: sej gres loh v stozice
<idioterna> tam je ful trgovin
<idioterna> sam zgleda noben ne kupuje pa so vse propadle
<yang> heh
<yang> ja
<yang> jih sploh nisi zgradil k je dnar loniknil
<yang> poniknil
<dz0ny> yes?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ping
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am.. nvm .. za code me je zanimalo pa sm že najdu ..tnx anyway :)
<yang> obljubljali so blazno nekih koncertov v areni morda sta 2 letno z svetovnimi zvezdniki
<pitko> dan
<breza> Dober dan, pitko
<pitko> evo zrihtu irc na nexus 7 :-)
<Sky[x]> vau
<Sky[x]> kjeje bil pa problem ? :)
<Sky[x]> pa ker app uporablas ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Projekt Medibuntu se je poslovil  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40726/#p40726
<sasa84> tnx CrazyLemon
<pitko> uporabljam androidirc soori k sm na avditorijskih vajah :-)
<sasa84> pitko, mogoče bom letos hodila na vaš fax :P
<Sky[x]> pitkoL mater predmet ? :D
<Sky[x]> pitko
<Sky[x]> pitko
<Sky[x]> da mu mal piska pa vibrira :D
<sasa84> pitko, živjo :D
<pitko> matetmatka
<yang> ti se pa zlepa ne navelicas studija saska
<sasa84> veš kaj yang ...mormo met en zunanji izbirni predmet
<sasa84> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/8319/class.html
<sasa84> tole sm gledala
<Pepelka> Veščine v znanstvenem delu I - FRI
<yang> ahs pa saj ti si ze diplomirala na teologiji
<sasa84> pa Å¡e kr Å¡tudiram :P
<dz0ny> yang: sej je rekla da hoče bit papežinja
<sasa84> lol
<pitko> tale teta k predava nam zdle mal ruskic
<pitko> :-)
<sasa84> ruskic?
<pitko> rusko
<sasa84> aaa
<pitko> napol govori
<pitko> pa men itq ni nc jasnop
<sasa84> pitko, a veš kdaj postaneš študent? k maš en izpit 10, enga rukneš in spiš z asistentko
<dz0ny> hm a to si probala al kaj?
<sasa84> ruknla nism :P
<dz0ny> un spiš z asistentko mi je bl zanimivi
<dz0ny> tell more
<sasa84> a ne :D
<sasa84> sicr ne vem, če to vela tud za ženske...al se asistentka zamena s prof. :P
<pitko> uuuu challenge acepted sasa :-)
<dz0ny> sasa84: kr vlec se ven zdej...
<dz0ny> pitko: kaj pa "poslušaš"
<pitko> tut :-)  haha
<pitko> ku
<pitko> kumi cakam da pride ubuntu za nexusa :-)
<dz0ny> port it
<dz0ny> men se nekje compila firefoxos
<pitko> ja :-)
<dz0ny> sam ubuntu mi pa ni nekak všeč
<dz0ny> se mi zdi da so pr firefox bl pravo strategijo ibrali
<dz0ny> izbrali*
<dz0ny> zdej majo že tier 3
<dz0ny> uubntu pa Å¡e dev telefona nima
<dz0ny> tier 3 poem optimizacija
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> kaj je to danes
<pitko> bomo vidl kaj bo ponudu google z novimo osom
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BWSkK2NCYAAgaoX.jpg:large
<pitko> python lahko programiram akamot tle
<zdobersek> kaj ma google novga?
<dz0ny> a v kitkat
<dz0ny> download mode
<dz0ny> pa active display
<dz0ny> pa neki za oled optimizacije
<pitko> android 5.0
<pitko> me zanima ne kitkat
<zdobersek> a je ze naznanjen?
<pitko> nevem :-)
<sasa84> parapapapaaaam
<sasa84> morm it južno kuhat :P
<yang> dzony papezinja, dobra ;)
<yang> pitjo ti bi do nexusa zastonj prisel ce bi portal replicanta
<zdobersek> he don't care
<zdobersek> prodana dusa :>
<yang> pitko
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tnx 4 ?
<yang> sem napisal da bi prsu do nexusa zastonj ce bi replicanta gor portal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj to pomeni..da vsi tisti ki so naročili ga bodo dobili vsi ostali pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tnx 4 ?
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ^
<pitko> ja ? :-)  zdwj se diskretne strukture -...-
<yang> kok pa stane nexus
<Sky[x]> haha DS raj poslus madona ! kdo pa te ma ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, za medibuntu :>
<sasa84> ju ar sou najs!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yep :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, PridenLemon... PleasantLemon?
<sasa84> hm...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: Re: težave v nvida 425M na sony vaio VPCF13Z8E  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40727/#p40727
<yang> hehe crazylemon kak avatar mas
 * sasa84 zapleja za CrazyLemon amigos para siempre :P
<sasa84> pitko bemtiš...ti ne boš tko šole naredu :P
<anny> ola miškoti
<anny> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<anny> dan breza
<idioterna> o
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Rhythmbox 3.0 In Ubuntu 13.10 Or 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/gbfaRug0nPA/install-rhythmbox-30-in-ubuntu-1310-or.html
<yang> lp ancka
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> http://www.flickr.com/photos/94891925@N07/sets/72157636423132066/
<Pepelka> Alleycat portraits - a set on Flickr
<Pepelka> »Sets let you organize your photos on Flickr. Explore the 21 photos in this set.«
<yang> a kaksnih sexy bajkerc pa nimas ?
<yang> kdo bo tipe gledal
<idioterna> sovinist
<anny> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3397/3434692441_5dd08a9ee9.jpg
<anny> idioterna, vozniki se pritožujejo
<anny> da kolesarji mislimo, da smo glavni :)
<idioterna> anny: ne razumejo.
<idioterna> anny: jsm pa skor tok buckast k tale bajkerica
<anny> buckast?
<idioterna> obilen
<anny> ta sploh ni buckasta
<idioterna> gor sm ta najbl komunisticn
<idioterna> kako ni, lej kasn nos ma
<anny> kaj ima nos zraven?
<idioterna> ja ne vem a se ne vid to po nosu
<anny> nova očala potrebuješ
<yang> hvala anny ;)
<anny> yang je cukr
<anny> samo zate :)
<yang> idioterna: ce boste kdaj pri zemanti delal koledar bajkerov pa bajkeric se lahko kej zmenmo za kake fotke :)
<idioterna> anny: 20/20 mam vid
<idioterna> anny: mislm da je problem socioloski.
<anny> definiraj?
<idioterna> ja za nekatere je dachau pekel, za druge pa nedosegljv cilj
<yang> ?
<yang> vceraj bi moral poslusat intervju s torkarjem na RSLO 1
<yang> on je prezivel dachau in goli otok
<idioterna> a je bil on tut anoreksicn
<yang> pa se dobro prozo je pisal
<idioterna> obstaja cela industrija ki se ukvarja s tem
<idioterna> da se modeli z idealno postavo ne onesvestijo
<idioterna> vsaj ne dokler so na odru
<idioterna> vsake toliko casa jim sicer spodleti
<yang> swj obstaja arhiv na rtvslo, pa si poslusaj
<anny> jedenje papirnatih robčkov?
<yang> idealna postava ni manekenska postava
<anny> namenoma sem prilepila eno ne-sfotošopirano in ne-shirano
<yang> men presuhe niso vsec
<sasa84> yang, +1
<sasa84> men tud ne :P
<yang> http://v4.si/640/5208.jpg taka postava je recimo optimalna men
<idioterna> idealna postava je na reklami za radensko
<yang> sam zanjo pa ocitno ne, da je shujsala se 10 kg
<sasa84> yang, kul...ta ma vsaj neki stegen :P
<anny> ta je kr meni podobna
<idioterna> ce googlas radenska balance
<idioterna> sta dva k zgledata podobno kot so ljudje zgledal ko so zakljucili z evolucijo
<idioterna> sam mal manj sta potolcena
<yang> idioterna: http://www.broline.si/files/novice/02_radenska_plus/broline_radenska_plus_2.png ?
<idioterna> ta dva ja
<anny> idioterna - si ti podoben moškemu delu?
<idioterna> bral sem da so v casih nosecnice laufale po 150km na dan
<yang> no saj vsak ki se malo s sportom ukvarja in normalno je ima lahko taksno postavo...zenske ki se pa odrekajo hrani pa se dodatko shujsane postanejo
<idioterna> anny: ne vec
<idioterna> anny: sm ze 10 let overdue
<anny> :)
<idioterna> no, mam tako postavo
<idioterna> pod termo zascito
<idioterna> ki ni preprosto snemljiva
<idioterna> oz. ni na hitro
<idioterna> preprosto je
<idioterna> pustim nutelo zaprto in v treh mesecih izgine
<yang> idioterna: ma danes je ze skor vsaka nosecnost kr rizicna, in pol zenska nic ne more ze po petem mesecu in je samo doma in se redi....zadnjic sem bil s sosedo 2 dni pred porodom v lokalu in je cist normalno delovala, pa se hodila je hitrej od mene skor, saj nosecnost ni bolezen
<idioterna> yang: amm, moment
<idioterna> yang: danes se mrtvorodita dva otroka na 1000
<anny> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhQQEBQUExIVFRUVFBoXGBYUFxUWGBUdFhQaGRcVFxQXHyYeGRojGxsVIC8gJCcpLCwsFh8xNTAqNScuLCkBCQoKDgwOGg8PFywcHCQsKSwsLCksKSwsKSwsLCksKSwsLCwsLCwsLCksKSkpKSwsLCwsKSwpKSwsLCwsKSksKf/AABEIAOsA1gMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAEAAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwUGBAECB//EAFAQAAIBAwEFBAUGCAsFCQEAAAECAwAEERIFBhMhMSJBUWEUMnGBkSNCUoKSoQczU2JyscHRFSQlNENzg5Oio7JjZHSz0hZ1hJS0wtPh8FT/xAAXAQEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIE/8QAGxEBAQADAQEBAAAAAAAAA
<anny> AAAAAERMUECIVH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AP16fmVXxOo+xef+rTU1Qxc3Y+GFHu5n7yB9Wpq53QUpSgUpXFtjaq2sJkYFuaqqLjVI7sEjjXPLUzED7zyBoOi1GF+s3+tqlqh9Gvbk/KOLOMDpbSLNLIT4yyQhY1AzyUEkn1hjny3l1Ps+WIap7yKdmjCMYTOkixtICjnhh0KJJlWOcquCc4q4TLUUrn2ffpcRJLG2pJFDKcEcj4g8wR0IPMEEV0VFKUpQKUpQKUpQKUpQKUpQKUpQKUpQKUpQKUpQRWi9gZ6ntH2sc/trN7z7+x2mhI0M8koCoUKmNXkLpArtn58iOuFyQEcnGOdxvKH9CuuHkP6NNox1DcJtOPPOK/LNh7GVrpRbxmSOLacE5SIp8lEbMywMQxAVA8knf11YyeR1Iza3O4m+bX6sskel0QMHUjROOJJE0iL1QcSNh
<anny> gk9RWrr87/B9sx7AwRXA4TJs6Qya2TC4v3ckspK4w4Oc99bXZW37e61cCZJNGNWkk8mzpIPep0thhkHSefKpYea76x/8KW38KSvcSRjh6YbYzMAFdIuJcmMN2VOmWEGTkT6vdz2FfnG9NgsG2LdiFMd4VTRIqunE1xLI4DDAkwlo688EwuCvazSHpeXe8N5Ph7CBJLcNgySEapx3mBGeNeH3cRm55yqsBk+7OnuJdpYuRHGqWwlhgUiTSzStG0rSkDVIF7J04CifHPJJ92HtW84xiuoTHrD8JmMDAmMZyBC2dJB9VuhHrHPKsuIruSC4mvV9Ga2jeS3mDQmRCE1ai0LYCnSA8TBlYEDJxzqLLddjb3dxa8VZY3ea4i0/wBCTcfL27c/mmWJh/WN5Vqqwv4NIHme7vJQNc0uFwcrGCqtJGh+dh9KM3e0JHza3VSr50UpSo0UpSgUp
<anny> UdxcLGjO7BURSzMxwFCjJYk9ABQSUrIjeK5u7lYIIxbxtEZjPKNUwj1hUZbYjShkOrTxCThGJQYAPdNsC4jGuC9nklHPRcsjQy/mMqIvDz3OmCp54Ydk3CZaClcWx9rLdRCRQVOSro3J4nQ4eJx3Mp5eB5EZBBrtqKUpSgUpSgZpmqu/wB3Y5nLtJcqSAMRXVzEvIY5JG4UfDnXP/2Pi/LXv/nr3/5aqfV5SvI0wAOfIAcySeQ7yeZPmaVFfMyFlYDkSCAfAkYBrObt7Tittj28z4RI7SMvgDOpIlRlx859a6MdScCtNWU2NYrM20bWSLVbLdApk8i0qR3EqDSdQ0TNrB5fjMD1asSuXbNiXIvb+NVEKFYrOMlzKzujRxzN6sshkWPTGo0hueWxmtBu/sloULynXczYad+7UByjT6MSZKqo7snmWJPMy8faZDc1tIFdR3cW5aQa8
<idioterna> se pred 100 leti se jih je skoraj 250
<yang> anny: bit.ly
<anny> eKxRkDw47VfUtSQrP787EFzaFh+Mt2FzFzwNcILBSfosMqfDOe6tBWd27tjjpNa2qmWZkaJnX8VbF1K6ppTy1LnPDXU5x0Gc0i1S7Q24zyR3FusxS5ROE5k2eoOtEykIuH1A8gGGPWB5c8iffO9jg2fFEwkaYIhijdtbKyAIs1xoJR0jdlYk5UuExk4rsl2MLBQIL8WcTtp0SrE8
<anny> auč....sori
<idioterna> yang: pejstnla je slikco namest urlja
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMhQCp5YFfg
<Pepelka> Heart Tango Intimissimi - YouTube
<Pepelka> »New Intimissimi commercial, feat Monica Bellucci, director Gabriele Muccino«
<sasa84> zame najbl huda bejba...je tale
<sasa84> za ponucat
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pioneer_plaque
<Pepelka> Pioneer plaque - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny> no, tale dva sta bolj podobna reali
<yang> idioterna: dejansko ker zenske premalo migajo pred in med nosecnostjo niso zadosti gibcne in potem je porod carski rez, vsaj mislim da je temu lahko to vzrok
<idioterna> yang: ja ampak to ne velja samo za nosecnice
<anny> yang...lahko tudi preveč migajo in je tudi carski rez
<idioterna> mislm carskega reza sicer ne delajo kar vsakemu ki je debel
<yang> mi je rekla starejsa soseda, da ko je rodila v mladih letih, si je naslednji dan oblekla kavbojke stare in sla z busom domov
<idioterna> soseda je precej suha in je mela carski rez
<idioterna> sicer je zdravnica in si ga je zelela
<idioterna> ni razlozila tocno za kaj ampak njeni presoji bi jaz kar zaupal
<sasa84> anny, maš kej otrok?
<idioterna> ne met otrok
<anny> ne
<sasa84> kul, pol idioterna kle sameva :D
<anny> ne svojih :)
<yang> sasa84: ja monica je huda "ta prava" italjanka
<sasa84> monica je res huda
<slax0r> sasa84: ne sameva
<slax0r> :P
<idioterna> za otroke mors met ogromn casa
<sasa84> slax0r, tud ti maš že otročke? :D
<anny> ali celo vas
<slax0r> da...
<idioterna> ce nimas je slabo met otroke
<slax0r> ze osem let :P
<sasa84> ooo, pridn ;)
<sasa84> 8 let? huh
<slax0r> skor no
<slax0r> 7 pa pol
 * sasa84 je krstna botra... dost je
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> cca.
<sasa84> nimam cajta
<sasa84> :D
<anny> to smo moderne babn'ce
 * sasa84 hkrati upa, da je ne bo butnu materinski nagon...ker pol je oplela
<yang> baje da niso najbolj zadovoljni z porodnisnico v LJ, zenske spet drugje rojevajo
<sasa84> postojno majo rade
<anny> nesemo hladilnik v 4. stuk
<yang> od ene prjatlce hci je rodila prejsnji teden in je rekla da ni bla zadovoljna
<sasa84> <--- je tud postojnski otrok
<idioterna> yang: porodnisnca v LJ je dalec najboljsa
<idioterna> yang: ker je edina metrika odstotek mrtvih.
<slax0r> moderne babnce ja...k nocejo otrok
<anny> idioterna, le da te baje brcnejo že po 2 dneh...brez kosila!
<idioterna> to da ven pridejo cist depresivni
<yang> baje da v postojni je edin nek kt problem, ce se kej zakomplicira da jih morjo drgam vozt, ne vem tocno kaj
<idioterna> ni njihov problem
<slax0r> potem k opa udari 30-35 pa si naenkrat zelijo in ne morejo zanosit pa je cela stala...
<sasa84> slax0r, tko je...maš prou
<idioterna> midva sva splanirala dva otroka in jih nardila po urniku
<idioterna> vse je slo po nacrtu
<slax0r> vem...k sta soseda mela tocn tak problem...
<yang> idioterna: povsod se spara tut v zdravstvu
<idioterna> yang: to nima zveze s sparanjem
<sasa84> je pa tud tko... morš tud enga res ta pravha najt, d ma s tabo otroke...
<slax0r> to je res...
<anny> sasa84^
<slax0r> sam to je cedalje tezje...poglej kje smo ;)
<sasa84> če pogledam ene, k se same matrajo, fotri so bli pa tistih 5 minut zravn pa v porodnišnco so jo pelal+nazaj... pejt se srat, d maš enga tazag doma :)
<yang> ma za zenske je simpl, enga bogatga pa je :)
<slax0r> oz. poglej malo na cesto in poglej kolk je mularije zunaj, pa se spomni par let nazaj kolk je takrat blo mularije zunaj
<idioterna> bogat ni dost dobr
<idioterna> slax0r: no no
<idioterna> slax0r: js mam zlo dobr spomin in je mularije zunaj enako.
<sasa84> slax0r, če pogledam jaz ven... včasih je je blo več :)
<yang> ma jst bi skup padu, ce bi mogu gledat porod haha
<idioterna> je treba bit objektiven
<slax0r> ne vem kako gre v lj, ampak pri nas je prav polom
<anny> mularije je enako le ne hodijo ven
<sasa84> zdej so bl not
<anny> čepijo pred kištami
<anny> tko kot mi!
<sasa84> mi smo se Å¡e zuni igral pa po cele dneve z biciklom vozil...
<slax0r> enkrat v septembru al konc avgusta sm se peljal domov in sm vidu prav fenomen v nasih krajih
<idioterna> nasi krompir pobirajo
<slax0r> neki najstniki so se dejansko igral zunaj :O
<sasa84> haha, mi res težko pametujemo, da se otroc sam not igrajo :P
<idioterna> v ljubljani je zvecer precej najstnikov zunaj
<anny> khmm
<idioterna> js grem vsak dan ven z mularijo pa psom
<yang> jah
<yang> ampak se ne igrajo
<sasa84> mhm, res je idioterna ...preveč jih je zuni :P
<anny> pred cankarjem s kolo in vodko pa še kakšen tabletek prav pride
<yang> zapravljajo cas na metelkovi
<sasa84> yang, se igrajo :P
<idioterna> na metelkovi zapravljen cas je dober za mladino
<yang> mislim ja z injekcijami
<idioterna> bolj so problem tisti k zapravljajo cas v topu
<slax0r> js kot mulc sm vedno zahajal na skatepark
<sasa84> pa ne bit tok prot metelkovi...tam je čist kul
<anny> pa res
<yang> hehe morm mal idioterna zezat
<slax0r> to je blo natrpano polno, od sestih do 10ih minimalno
<anny> vsake tolk kakšen teži za ćik, ki ga nimaš
<idioterna> prakticirajo kulturno izolacijo
<sasa84> jst se bl varno počutm na metelkovi, če se žura...kt pa v marsikterem fensi klubu v lj
<slax0r> eni smo skejtal, drugi rolal, tretji fuzbal igral, kosarko itd... zdaj ce koga najdes je fenomen
<idioterna> slax0r: zanimiv, mi mamo pod bajto travnik pa reko
<idioterna> k sta skos polhna mularije
<idioterna> razn zdej k je dez jih je mal manj no
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<slax0r> mja...saj se je zacel pojavljat nazaj, ampak sam zato, k je nekdo izkoristu plac in zacel prirejat razne partyje, adrenalinske vikende in ne vem kaj se vse
<slax0r> torej, ker je tam alkohol...
<idioterna> pr nas so si otroc sami zgradil klopce na sipini
<yang> slax0r: mi smo mel kot mulci "ploscad" pod blokom, v bistvu je bila to ploscad nag garazami in je bilo polno  igral, in smo se tam igrali prakticno vseh 8 let kar sem tam zivel, pred parimi leti sem sel pogledat tja, pa je vse trava prerasla, se pravi mularija se ne igra vec
<idioterna> pa kurjo vsak vecer ogn pa debatirajo
<slax0r> sej ne pravim da se mi nismo nazrl, sam vseeno je brez tega tut slo
<idioterna> pa valda tut kej pijejo pa kadijo
<idioterna> ampak to so tut moji vrstniki pocel
<anny> a smo se ga nažrli?
<idioterna> js nism, ampak sm veljal za totalnega cudaka
<anny> nikoli
<slax0r> oh ja...
<slax0r> pa se kako
<slax0r> tk da sm lastno mater vikal
<anny> nope
<anny> :)))
<idioterna> js jo skos vikam
<slax0r> ti si stara sola :P
<idioterna> nc druzga jo tok ob zivce ne sprav
<anny> potem vas ne spusti cel vikend domov?
<idioterna> ona se svojim ucencom ne dovol da bi jo vikal
<idioterna> tko da ni neki stara sola
<slax0r> mja...vsakmu svoje
<idioterna> no ubistvu je k montessori je ze skor 100 let stara
<idioterna> metoda
<yang> montesori je pomojem kul metoda, ampak ne vem detajle
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<yang> tam se en od drucga ucijo
<slax0r> no kakorkol, point usega tega prej je bil, da je itk ze dokazano da clovestvo postaja vedno manj socializirano
<idioterna> dost medicinska je v resnici no
<idioterna> slax0r: aja? kdo je pa to dokazal?
<slax0r> se se spomnim iz zacetka irc let, ke je bila neka raziskava, da nam ni problem nekoga ogovorit na ircu, v rl, se pa usi drzimo nazaj
<yang> so 1x prsli nekam k sem delal, pa so bli stari otroci v skupini od 5-12 let
<yang> hehe
<yang> baje dost v nepalu tut montesori ucijo pa tm kjer ni kapacitet za navadne sole
<slax0r> mislim dokazan, nek clanek sm nekje prebral pred cca. 6 mesci, kje in kako tocno se pa ne spomnim
<idioterna> kar je znanstveno dokazan je predvsem to
<anny> montessori je kul za predšolske
<idioterna> da ze okol 2000 let stari govorijo da so mladi cist zgubljeni
<idioterna> in da vse narobe delajo.
<anny> Platon?
<idioterna> in da to gre pa res predalec
<idioterna> ja platon je tut o tem pisal
<sasa84> lohk bi mel pa kšn ubuntu-si irc spoznavni žur :P
<yang> slax0r: ti poslem un mail k sem ga idioterna poslal
<yang> o generaciji 60s
<idioterna> mislm jsm bral research o tem
<idioterna> kaksni so bli odnosi
<idioterna> eno doktorsko nalogo
<idioterna> k je ena kolegica lektorirala
<idioterna> prov smejala se je k so taki hudi citati
<slax0r> yang: mas privmsg
<idioterna> mi je zal da nism spravu, sej bo hmal na cobissu i guess
<idioterna> slax0r: ta yangov mail ni kej dost vreden
<idioterna> je en od teh k majo radi teorije k jih je prakticno nemogoce kvalitativno opredelit
<anny> :)
<slax0r> idioterna: ni moj point da mladi narobe kaj narobe delajo
<slax0r> sam je pa to cist res, mulcem je dost lazje ogovorit bejbo na fb/skype/kjerkol se se pac zadrzujejo na netu, kot pa jo ogovorit v rl
<idioterna> ja, in?
<idioterna> mislm kako se je to spremenil od 70s
<idioterna> ko je blo ultra moderno telefonirat
<idioterna> al pa od 30s
<idioterna> ko je blo moderno rect prjatlci od simpatije ce bi nekak zrihtala date
<idioterna> al pa se prej
<yang> eh
<slax0r> because it's the interwebz :P
<slax0r> brb
<idioterna> ja in?
<yang> danes ti zenska rece "ti dam FB" namesto telefonske
<yang> to je mal bedast
<idioterna> mislm pac komunikacijski kanali se spreminjajo
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> kako je pa bedast?
<anny> ni bedasto
<frojnd> ...kr more smet fejt fb acc, that's why
<anny> takoj vidiš, kaj dobiš :)
<yang> na FBju pa vsak proba ustvarjati cim blj zanimiv profil
<frojnd> s/fejt/fejk
<idioterna> to je tko k bi ti babica rekla "kaj se mas po telefonu pogovarjat, pod okn pejt tezit"
<yang> to je poantaq FBja
<idioterna> ja halo
<idioterna> a to da se oblacjo tko da dobr zgledajo pa ni fejk
<yang> da dajes gor slike ce gres na hawaiie v casu recesije, pa zbujas zavist
<anny> haha
<anny> to so ugotovili,d a so uporabniki socialnih omrežj precej depresivni
<idioterna> a bolj kot neuporabniki? :)
<idioterna> mogoce sm zato js tok vesel skos
<anny> ker se neprestano primerjajo s prijatelji, ki pejstajo slikce s havajev
<idioterna> sam js ne uporabljam socialnih omrezij zato ker se ne strinjam z njihovimi pogoji uporabe
<anny> nezadovoljstvo je pa itak da shit of capitalism
<idioterna> baham se loh kr tle na ircu
<idioterna> lejte kasn dobr avto mam:
<anny> kjer te posluša natanko 10+ osebkov
<anny> bere*
<idioterna> pa pejstnem slikco od enga random avta na google image search
<slax0r> anny: looks can be decieving :)
<yang> pa mors met vsaj 5000 frendov, da pol napises "sori vsem, k jih vec ne morm dodajat na moj FB profil, ampak imam se drugega"
<anny> slax0r - ne ti men
<yang> kdo pa pozna 5000 folka ne ga srat
<anny> ja, vemo
<slax0r> what? :O
<idioterna> jah js mam frendov vec k 9000
<idioterna> in vsacga od njih poznam
<anny> looks can be deceiving...mal makupa pa photoshopa
<idioterna> osebno, ampak ne po imenu.
<idioterna> vem stevilko njihove osebne izkaznice
<idioterna> btw, po vrsti grejo
<slax0r> anny: saj to...na interwebz ti lahko sliko tako zretusirajo, da nikoli ne vec ce je real ali fake, razen ce RES RES dobro pogledas, ali si pa kaki strucko za to
<idioterna> to je major vulnerability
<idioterna> and nobody cares
<slax0r> v RL pa takoj opazis 5kg makeupa na obrazu
<idioterna> zato sm js vedno bil zaljubljen samo v dekleta, ki nikoli niso uporabljala makeupa
<idioterna> vecini v resnici niti ni treba
<yang> ma tekmujejo v stevilu frendov
<yang> jst jih brisem ven
<slax0r> idioterna: mislim da sva nasla prvo tocko v kateri se strinjava ;)
<idioterna> lepih je vec kot 90% vseh ljudi
<yang> XY pa ne dodajam
<idioterna> sam ne smes bit opran s katalogi od unga kva je ze
<idioterna> nekermana
<anny> idioterna, nekerman je v umiranju
<idioterna> k majo vsi enake obraze
<idioterna> no whatever, sej je polhn tega
<anny> dej raje pr0n igralke
<idioterna> js gospej pr victorijas secret kupujem stuff
<slax0r> mene za fb tako boli k....ker request pride ga sprejmem :P
<idioterna> k je res kvaliteten
<slax0r> na g+ mam pa samo ljudi ki jih poznam
<idioterna> ja porn igralke so mnoge kr ornk groteskne no
<idioterna> ene so pa ful lustne
<idioterna> pa jih vseen ful namazejo
<anny> groteska prodaja
<idioterna> in pol niso vec
<slax0r> recim latoya?
<idioterna> ne vem kdo je to
<slax0r> al kako se ze to sploh napise
<slax0r> ma neka slov. 'pornjaca' k je bla na nekem reality showu al neki
<idioterna> latoya vidm sam v urljih k jih folk pejsta s slovenskih novic
<yang> latoyo tok hvaljo da je nevem kaka porno igralka a posnela je vsega skupaj dva pornica
<idioterna> in?
<idioterna> sej ni kolicina pomembna
<anny> yang...si ful informiran
<yang> jasno, moj koleega snema pornice, mi je povedal
<slax0r> to nima veze...grda je kt da bi ji bk u faco prdnu...
<anny> te je skušal rekrutirat? :9
<idioterna> ce sam prdne nc ne spremeni face
<yang> ja
<slax0r> -.-
<idioterna> mogoce frizuro ampak tut to ce ma trivremenski taft
<idioterna> ni problema
<yang> baje da mors met tacga 20+ cm
<yang> taki standardi zdej
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> nism opazu
<idioterna> vecina jih je se vedno standardnih 15
<yang> klinc k pa nisem crnc
<idioterna> mogoce ce gledas samo amerisko mainstream produkcijo
<anny> 22
<idioterna> btw, pri crncih je distribucija velikosti penisa prakticno enaka kot pri evropejskih belcih
<yang> ne
<idioterna> ja.
<yang> vecje majo
<idioterna> ne.
<slax0r> ni res...
<anny> pridem zmerit?
<yang> hehehe
<slax0r> so izjeme...sampak pravtako pri belcih
<idioterna> ja mislm js nekak kr zaupam medicinskim raziskavam
<slax0r> sam pac to je se ena tista stvar ki smo se je naucil iz pornicev
<idioterna> in so ugotovil da je un gauss enak
<yang> se ti vid da ne gledas pornicev idioterna
<idioterna> isto za centralno azijo
<slax0r> anyhoo...
<slax0r> beer > vagina :P
<idioterna> samo da tam majo v povprecju malenkost manjse penise, ampak korelirano z velikostjo teles
<idioterna> ker so ljudje precej manjsi
<anny> točno
<idioterna> kar je pomembno je itak razumevanje in komunikacija
<idioterna> ker za obcutke pri spolnosti skrbijo mozgani
<slax0r> ne skrbijo za vse obcutke mozgani?
<idioterna> za unga k das roko na vroc sporget ne
<idioterna> sicer dobijo "v vednost"
<anny> jap
<idioterna> ampak ostalo porihta hrbtenjaca
<idioterna> oz. ni hrbtenjaca no
<idioterna> en drug izraz je za ta refleksn loop
<idioterna> k je precej krajsi
<idioterna> dejansko se impulzi po zivcevju prenasajo s hitrostjo nizjo od zvoka
<idioterna> tko da ogromni sesalci majo lahko ze kr problem, morjo ful reci iz izkustva predvidevat
<idioterna> recimo razni sloni pa nilski konji pa te ravnotezje drzijo zlo drugace kot manjse zivali
<slax0r> as in...sloni?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ne morjo zlo hitr reagirat na reci, tko kot loh manjse zivali
<slax0r> anyway...da malo prekinem to z mal 'offtopica' :P
<idioterna> a se ti je pokvaru ubuntu :)
<slax0r> na comp bi rad installal ubuntu, a hd7850 dela ok? ni kakih problemov z driverji itd?
<slax0r> ne, v bistvu bom mu dal se eno moznost da mi priraste k srcu :P
<yang> slax0r: h-node.org
<yang> poglej ce je vneseno
<idioterna> slax0r: ce je to radeon na desktopu potem ja, dela ok
<idioterna> vprasanje je kaj bi rad pocel z njim
<idioterna> fglrx gonilnik bi moral delat ok
<dz0ny> yep latest fglrx so top-notch
<slax0r> am...rad bi da mi poagnja csgo z vsaj 150fps, ko bo enkrat koncno na voljo za linux
<dz0ny> to mislim kernel 3.11
<slax0r> poganja*
<dz0ny> heh tis je pa kolkr si limit nastaviš
<slax0r> se to...kk zakompliciran je patchat vanilla kernel v ubuntu?
<dz0ny> apt-get source kernel-....
<slax0r> mislim, je dost patchov itd. ali je bolje vzet uraden kernel iz ubuntu repo?
<dz0ny> notr bos mel vse patche
<dz0ny> ki jih da ubuntu kernel team
<dz0ny> pol pač porpaviš kar ti paše
<slax0r> aha latest verzija enaka latest kernel.org?
<idioterna> js mislm da nima smisla
<idioterna> ne ni
<idioterna> ubuntu da cel kup patchov
<idioterna> ampak ce v latest ubuntu namestis latest fglrx
<idioterna> latest being 13.10 tree
<idioterna> bos mel pretty much najboljse delujoc driver
<idioterna> za radeone
<yang> odvisn ce isces prov kaksen specific patch k ne bi bil portan v ubuntu mainstream
<yang> recimo jst svoje kernele patcham za vserver
<idioterna> za fglrx ne rabis nobenega
<slax0r> ma ne, na slack je recompile cist simple
<slax0r> potegnes dol nov source
<slax0r> prekopiras config
<slax0r> make oldconfig
<slax0r> make menuconfig
<idioterna> za vserver host se splaca met centos/fedora k mas official vserver kernele
<yang> ja sej tukaj je enako
<idioterna> up to date
<slax0r> pomeces ven vso navlako ki je ne rabis
<slax0r> in gas
<slax0r> brez kakih patchov itd.
<idioterna> ja sam to pomen da nimas patchov
<slax0r> ker slack ma dejansko vanilla kernel
<slax0r> za ubuntu ne vem, rhel ma pa cel kup svojga sranja zraven
<idioterna> da mors na roke jit iskat bfq patch pa vserver patch pa
<idioterna> vse zivo
<idioterna> "sranja" ? :)
<slax0r> njihovi patchi za razne zadeve
<idioterna> mislm ce rabis racunalnik za igrce potem verjetno ne rabis rhel no
<slax0r> ne rabim ne, sam pravim da za rhel vem da ma polno tega :)
<idioterna> drugac majo pa cel kup zlo nice patchov
<idioterna> k itak prej al slej pridejo v vanilla
<slax0r> ker sem rabil na centos5 3.x kernel :P
<yang> slax0r: ce bos kompajlal kernel za ubuntu ga nared z "make kpkg_config" al neki podobnega, da ti lepo .deb-e izdela, da ne bos mel tezave z (de)instaliranjem kasneje
<slax0r> saj ne pravim da so zanic, sranja bi mogu napisat v narekovaju, samo je pa pac polno zadev ki jih moras popatchat preden lahko kompajlas
<yang> sej so manuali
<idioterna> ja ampak v resnici ti ni treba patchat
<slax0r> moram si naslednji vikend vzet cas
<slax0r> ta vikend se ne bo slo skoz
<idioterna> mislm ce ti patchi manjkajo pac tiste reci ne delajo
<idioterna> buildat kernel na slacku je se kar easy ja ampak na ubuntu ni nic tezje
<slax0r> idioterna: res je...samo potem pa spet ugotovis da nekaj manjka, pa spet ceu kernel ponovno kompajlat :P
<idioterna> oz. na debian based distrotih
<yang> slax0r: jst mam manual nekje, spisan, ti bom poslal na mail
<idioterna> ja sej zato mas pa stock kernel k so lepo moduli not
<yang> slax0r: sicer je za debian, ampak moram bit isto za ubuntu
<idioterna> pa nalozis module ki jih rabis
<slax0r> yang: tnx
<yang> slax0r: nic tezkega ni tko ene 5 komand pa je narjen
<CrazyLemon> .yt we are thin the way we touch
<CrazyLemon> meh
<breza> A Thin Sheet of Reality: The Universe as a Hologram (Full)(2 uri) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsbZT9bJ1s4 ♥828 ▶93,930
<CrazyLemon> .yt we are twin the way we touch
<breza> WE ARE TWIN - "The Way We Touch" (Lyric Video)(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWulk2i2WRk ♥442 ▶30,962
<slax0r> sm se nekak odlocu da bom slacka pustu se sam za serverje :)
<slax0r> na desk pa dam ubuntu in upam na cim manj komplikacij :P
<yang> slax0r: lepo poberes vanila, istiga k je ze za ubuntu, in config iz ubuntuja skopiras in dodas patche noter, al pa nardis custom module, pac od zacetka vse
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: nice typo
<idioterna> the universe as a hologram pa to
<CrazyLemon> idioterna :D
<yang> zivcn sem ze mal, k bi rad utilite computer narocil, pa da bi pol custom kernel gor zalaufal al pa ga clo virtualiziral, pa ne najdem primernega distributerja
<slax0r> aja, compiz dela lepo z unity?
<idioterna> ce mas unity ne rabs compiz
<idioterna> k ma svoj compositer se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če se ti prav zdi :)
<slax0r> ponuja vse opcije? ne mislim graficnih, ampak bolj se mi gre za bliznjice itd.
<yang> kukr kol sem racunal pride 300 eur z davkom do SLO, kar je ful
<idioterna> a nima unity compiz forka?
<idioterna> aja zgleda je se vedno locen
<idioterna> no pr kde mas compositer v window manager vgtrajen
<idioterna> vgrajen
<CrazyLemon> slax0r npr. kakšne bližnjice?
<slax0r> menjavanje workspace-ov
<slax0r> premikanje oken na druge workspace-e itd.
<CrazyLemon> ctrl alt shift ← → ?
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBDZtt0vWD8
<Pepelka> The Moon the same distance as the ISS - YouTube
<idioterna> hu-do!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja, neki takega ;)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-10-11%2016%3A46%3A21.png
<slax0r> kulj
<yang> slax0r: sem ti poslal navodila
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lol..scary :)
<dz0ny> <slax0r> make menuconfig
<dz0ny> to pol ni patchanje, sam spremeniš nastavitve :)
<slax0r> yang: tnx
<slax0r> dz0ny: saj zato, na slacku ne patchas nic :P
<slax0r> ker distro nima patchov :P
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: bi loh kamne gor metal :)
<yang> idioterna: litecoin sem skompajlal iz gita na armu
<idioterna> pa plime bi ble verjetn mejckn hujse
<idioterna> yang: arm je pa mogoce mal neprimern za to
<CrazyLemon> mejckn ja :)
<idioterna> http://www.planetary.org/blogs/jason-davis/20130626-earths-skies-saturns-rings.html
<Pepelka> What would Earth's skies look like with Saturn's rings? | The Planetary Society
<idioterna> na tole me spomne
<Pepelka> »Illustrator and author Ron Miller visualizes what we would see in our skies if Saturn’s majestic rings circled the Earth.«
<dz0ny> hehe json je bil danes standardiziran http://www.ecma-international.org/publications/files/ECMA-ST/ECMA-404.pdf
<yang> idioterna: zakaj ?
<idioterna> yang: pocasn je
<yang> idioterna: ja
<idioterna> mislm nima lih neki haska ce nimas ful corov
<idioterna> je pa energy efficient, to pa drzi
<yang> idioterna: ampak ga samo syncam pol ga pa illam
<yang> killam
<idioterna> bl k intel anyway
<idioterna> aja ti network clienta laufas?
<idioterna> sm mislu da minas
<yang> ne, samo za client
<yang> idioterna: miner mi tut deluje, pac cpuminer, sam to je brezveze, samo za hec sem probal in tudi deluje
<yang> idioterna: v pol leta sem naminal bogih 2 LTC
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> pa se to prek poola
<yang> mislim da vedno zaobidejo cpu minanje z GPU
<yang> razen ce bi res pogruntal nek algoritm da bi samo CPU minal lahko
<yang> pr kaksnih novih valutah
<yang> saj to je v osnovi blo misljeno tudi za LTC pa so zaobsli
<yang> kr kle mas scrypt algoritm pr BTCjih pa sha256
<idioterna> sej ltc z gpu se zlo slabo splaca
<yang> ja verjetno vec hasha nardis
<yang> hash rate je vecji
<idioterna> ja ampak sam zato ker je tok mocn gpu
<idioterna> ne zato ker bi bil primernejsi
<idioterna> k scrypt je memory bandwidth intensive
<yang> ja sej so GPUji vsi mocnejsi k cpuji
<idioterna> nc, grem proti domu pocas
<idioterna> ja niso ne
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> mocnejsi za isto kolicino powerja te zanima
<yang> ASICa bo treba narocit ;)
<yang> dragi so in neuporabni za karkol drucga
<yang> to je skoda
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> nc, sibam proti domu
<idioterna> lepe barve so zunej
<idioterna> pa fajn zrak
<idioterna> srecno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: težave v nvida 425M na sony vaio VPCF13Z8E  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40728/#p40728
<CrazyLemon> res je fenomenalno vreme
<sasa84> šiiiibaaam miške
 * sasa84 pihne CrazyLemon v uho za gudbaj
 * CrazyLemon smells coffee :S
<yang> ja pejmo mal na zrak
<sasa84> wiiiwuuu :D
<sasa84> ajd ;)
<anny> čao
<CrazyLemon> adiou anny ! :)
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLn4uJTpWoY
<Pepelka> Malena - Kid spying on Monica Bellucci - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A scene from the movie Malena (2000)«
<anny> dokaz, da nisem žleht :)
<CrazyLemon> o ja..malena je bil dobr film :)
<dz0ny> lol kolk je to low https://juju.ubuntu.com/charm-championship/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Juju | Charm Championship
<Pepelka> »Juju is a powerful service orchestration tool from Ubuntu that helps you define, configure and deploy services to any cloud quickly and easily.«
<dz0ny> mislim da se že drugič podaljšal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ni vec?
<yang> hm kok se sploh placa davek za uvoz iz izraela ?
<yang> nad 45 USD je + DDV
<yang> kako je pa s carino pa ne vem
<dz0ny> lol dajo link na pdf, ki je na githubu, ki je samo par stavkov, pa Å¡e brez oblikovanja
<dz0ny> they are desparate...
<zdobersek> they are rich.
<yang> http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G137510300620
<Pepelka> ODROID | Hardkernel
<yang> A15 ARM's
<yang> tej kitajci so strasni
<yang> za salo nardijo nek gadget
<dz0ny> jah, yebes k so 4 cori zaknenjeni
<yang> kako ?
<dz0ny> samsung ni se spacal 8 jedrne podpore zalinux
<dz0ny> oziroma je ustable vse skupaj
<yang> aha
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_OE-dG3-ps&feature=player_embedded#t=572
<Pepelka> ODROID-XU Unboxing - YouTube
<Pepelka> »ODROID-XU is a board computer based on Samsung Exynos5 Octa processor. Exynos5 Octa runs ARM's big.LITTLE processing with Cortex-A15 Quad + Cortex-A7 Quad co...«
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/88376842
<yang> lej kva vse je priklopil gor hehe
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Z-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> vizualno se vedno utilite zmaga
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa vem.. zdaj pričakujem več od monice :>
<zdobersek> :>
<idioterna> men pa se zmeri ni jasno v cem je fora te zenske
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMdHDHEuOUE
<Pepelka> Google and NASA's Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A peek at the early days of the Quantum AI Lab: a partnership between NASA, Google, and a 512-qubit D-Wave Two quantum computer. Learn more at http://google....«
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo dodan tale ppa private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_tiberiumalliances_ubuntu.list
<zdobersek> naah
<CrazyLemon> meeh.. igrico imam nameščeno pa nisem niti vedu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/doorman.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nič nenavadnega
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič lih grem iz kort v izolo
<CrazyLemon> in mi ena baba uleti vzvratno na glavno cesto
<CrazyLemon> niti ne gleda ne nič
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sej to je prov
<idioterna> ce gledas pol ne mors na sodiscu met plausible deniabilityja
<idioterna> ne mors kr rect "nism ga vidla!"
<yang> tole rizoto z jurcki sem pa kar dobro pripravil
<CrazyLemon> kje si dobu jurcke?!?!?
<yang> ne bos verjel
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> res ne bom
<yang> pred bifejem jih je ena zenska prodajala
<idioterna> mi smo jih ene 20 kil raztalal
<yang> ja baje jih je kar precej
<idioterna> k jih je dedi s pamzi tok nabral
<CrazyLemon> ne jih ni
<idioterna> kako jih ni
<idioterna> gnijejo!
<idioterna> tok jih je
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne pri nas!
<CrazyLemon> ja..vi nimate italijanov gor
<yang> hehe
<yang> italjani vse pojejo
<yang> porchini con pasta
<CrazyLemon> da pojejo.. vse poberejo in nesejo vsem ki jih poznajo
<idioterna> ne maras taljanov ane
<yang> kradljivci
<idioterna> razn monike.
<yang> ja monika je zakon, sam zdej je ze babica verjetno, sexy babica
<yang> kot sophia loren
<idioterna> ma dunno men niso lepe te zenske
<idioterna> una je lepa kva je ze
<yang> kako ne, vse filmske igralke so lepe...
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mhm.. sovražim jih vse razn monice
<idioterna> yang: nah
<idioterna> julie christie je lustna
<yang> tale igralka, ki je bla konkurenca sophii loren, gina lolobrigida, je bila 20 let porocena z slovencem mirkom skoficem, ki je bil doma iz iste vasi, kot ena nasa "zlahta"
<idioterna> pa hiam abbass
<idioterna> yang: fascinating facts
<yang> tale julie christie je popravljena na 1995 sliki zgleda skor mlajsa kot 1947
<idioterna> ja ne vem kasna je zdej
<idioterna> js se je sam iz starih filmov spomnem
<idioterna> kjer je bla cist resna igralka
<yang> ma sej so igralke od vedno lepe
<idioterna> ja ne niso
<idioterna> mislm
<yang> men je bila audrey tud prikupna
<idioterna> velik je popolnoma genericnih
<idioterna> sploh ne mors rect da je karkol na njih
<yang> od novih je scarlet johanson lusna
<idioterna> ma kaj pa vem no
<yang> kukr jo namazejo
<yang> ma vse so lustne
<idioterna> mislm ce ma dobrga reziserja
<yang> odvisno kako so namazane
<idioterna> lustne so itak prakticno vse zenske
<idioterna> ce niso nc namazane.
<yang> tudi penelope cruz recimo, pa drugace brez make upa je verjetno povprecna
<idioterna> vse so povprecne brez makeupa
<idioterna> ampak lepse kot z makeupom
<idioterna> tist k zgledajo grozn je sam slab fotograf
<idioterna> pa napacna osvetlitev
<yang> hehe
<yang> pac vsak ima drugacen okus
<idioterna> js mam od suni tut ksne take fotke k je ful lepa, ceprov se ful potrud da zgleda zlo povprecna
<yang> teb bo ena lepa, k meni ne bo
<yang> in obratno
<yang> sicer pa lep ti je nekdo, ki ti je verjetno tudi blizu
<yang> tko da je to relativno
<yang> v vezi
<yang> Jst imam doma uokvirjene z avtogramom Sophie Ellis Bextor in Candy Dulfer
<yang> Obedve sta lepi
<yang> gledam poste za "social club" v LJ, zgleda kot neka zanimiva restavracija
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> uokvirjene :)
<idioterna> js mam tut okol monitorja okvir ja
<yang> za monitorjem mam pa lahk 1x ugibas koga
<idioterna> stalmana pomoje
<yang> ja
<yang> ni blo tezko ugant
<idioterna> js mam na desktopu
<yang> http://v4.si/Stallman/DSC09232.jpg
<dz0ny> yang: a ti si levi?
<yang> ja
<yang> tist k cudn gleda
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GTK3-based Twitter App ‘Corebird’ In Development  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7ZrSHjGILiE/corebird-twitter-app-gtk3-gnome
<dz0ny> no stalman tle najbl cudn zgleda
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek what about kaley? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/shot0001.png
<CrazyLemon> spoiler alert
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> NSFW
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you go and get her, tiger
<yang> dz0ny: ja on je itak posebnez
<zdobersek> a ste s Stallmanom kej prej pokadil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek like the pep talk.. keep going
<yang> haha tko zgleda a ne :)
<yang> ne vem ce tip kadi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pokadili so vse tiste ostanke ki jih je najdu na nogah :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: go and make her scream! (but not for help)
<zdobersek> ... zakaj je RMS brez cevljev?
<yang> zgleda, da mu ni prevec udobno v cevljih
<yang> celo predavanje je bil sezut
<zdobersek> it's like an extra food wrap
<yang> BTW mam se nekaj FSF nalepk viska, ce mate kaksen dober plac za nalepit
<yang> http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dst/DeCSS/Gallery/css-brainfuck.txt
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/u/0/settings/endorsements
<Pepelka> Google+
<Pepelka> »Google+ aims to make sharing on the web more like sharing in real life. Check out Circles, Events and Hangouts, just a few of the things we've been working on.«
<zdobersek> boo Google
<CrazyLemon> i dont care if i'm famous
<matkes> idioterna: a si tukaj?
<yang> o ancka, se ne spis
 * CrazyLemon se prijavu na simbiozo
<yang> haha
<yang> kot istruktor ali da te naucijo osnove windowsev ?
<idioterna> matkes: ja
<matkes> imam Hibernate stavek createQuery("from Mojatabela") , pa mi vrže ven napako, da ne najde "mojabaza.mojabaza__mojatabela" tabele. Po pravem bi morala biti "mojabaza.mojatabela"
<CrazyLemon> yang imam certifikat ki dokazuje da poznam osnove windowsov, officea ter interneta :>
<yang> kul
<yang> a ti kej placajo kot instruktorju, verjetno ne
<matkes> če tabelo mojatabela preimenujem v mojabaza__mojatabela, potem to deluje. Ampak to se mi ne zdi v redu rešitev
<CrazyLemon> yang naah
<yang> mogoce ti bo kaksna mamca vsaj potico prinesla, na koncu
<CrazyLemon> yang upam! :)
<yang> ;)
<matkes> *če tabelo fizično na strežniku preimenujem
<idioterna> matkes: pokaz svoj connection string
<idioterna> matkes: pa ne passworda pejstat :)
<matkes> a hibernate.cfg.xml datoteko?
<idioterna> matkes: ja
<idioterna> matkes: jdbc string
<idioterna> o anny
<idioterna> also baje sm na televiziji :)
<anny> kateri?
<CrazyLemon> animal planet?
 * CrazyLemon hides
<idioterna> se ni treba skrivat
<idioterna> http://ava.rtvslo.si/predvajaj/ulicna-macka/ava2.174242408/
<Pepelka> Ulična mačka :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Najbolj objektivne in verodostojne informacije iz Slovenije in sveta, novice s področja kulture, športa in zabave. Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal.«
<idioterna> ni dalec od resnice!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> skoda k ni komentarjov spodi
<idioterna> bi loh tut zvedu kera bioloska vrsta sm
<CrazyLemon> o ja..takoj prvi shot  ruje
<matkes> idioterna:  http://pastebin.com/JUAS6d2J
<Pepelka> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?> <!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC - Pastebin.com
<pitko> a pozna kdo kak program za grafično tablco da lahko pišeš handwrite za ubuntu?
<anny> mačka
<idioterna> matkes: aha zdej rabm pa se Mojatabela.hbm
<idioterna> .xml
<idioterna> anny: possibly ja
<idioterna> ceprov sm zlo dog person uresnici
<idioterna> mislm mam rad tut macke, ampak s psi se stekam na dialekticnem nivoju
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ti si tudi mel singlespeed ?
<anny> rad mi sicer mislil, da si lev, ane?
<idioterna> ne valda da ne
<idioterna> lev sm itak
<idioterna> sej vids da sm komunist
<CrazyLemon> pol si goljufal :/
<anny> levi so komunisti...pustijo, da ženske delajo namesto njih
<idioterna> u crno-rdece-belih barvah antife
<idioterna> anny: to je propaganda pete kolone
<anny> pokličite ozno
<anny> vos, kos in te tiče
<idioterna> nimam cifre pr rok
<idioterna> 1-800-UDBA
<anny> ne vem, če se javljajo na fon
<matkes> http://pastebin.com/rwTtsLnf
<Pepelka> <?xml version="1.0"?> <!DOCTYPE hibernate-mapping PUBLIC "-//Hibernate/Hibernat - Pastebin.com
<matkes> idioterna: ugotovil sem, da če iz mojatabela.hbm.xml vržem ven catalog="mojabaza",  potem mi javi da ne najde tabele: "mojabaza._mojatabela", torej še vedno je odveč underscore znak
<idioterna> matkes: ja
<idioterna> vsekakor sm levicar
<idioterna> nebi pa rad bil una zival
<idioterna> levi so blazno nerodne zivali
<idioterna> matkes: aha vidim da je v resnici to mysqldialect problem
<idioterna> matkes: kr zoprno
<idioterna> matkes: a catalog pobrises?
<matkes> v datoteki hibernate.reveng.xml nastavim match-catalog na "" za obe tabeli
<idioterna> ne ne ven mors vrzt ta atribut
<idioterna> ne met ""
<idioterna> ampak zbriis
<idioterna> zbrisi
<idioterna> mysql ne razume shem
<idioterna> a gre kdo guns of icarus
<yang> idioterna: jst grem spat
<idioterna> lahko noc
<yang> lahko noc
<idioterna> js morm pocakat da gospa koncajo z delom
<idioterna> pol greva pa pogledat ksno epizodo elementary
<matkes> idioterna: kaj pa ce poskusim z Hibernate 4?
<idioterna> tut lahko
<idioterna> mislm pametno je latest
<matkes> bom poskusil jutri namestiti h4 preko Maven-a na eclipse.
<matkes> idioterna: hvala
<matkes> lahko noč
<idioterna> ni za kaj
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> idioterna: elementary gledaš?
<dz0ny> svašta
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> suni ga
<idioterna> sam k zakluc js pridem na vrsto
<dz0ny> aja :)
<idioterna> sam men se ne zdi tok horrible no
<idioterna> neki podobnga k house
<dz0ny> se mi zdi da sem samo pilot pogledal
<dz0ny> pa je blo vse nekak živčno odigrano
<dz0ny> pol nisem več gledal
<slax0r> ma kdo kaksno idejo? na eni bazi sem rabil en trigger, ampak nimam super pravic in sem zato trigger poslal db adminu, kateri ga je ustvaril, ampak imam napako v triggerju in ga sedaj tudi izbrisat ne morem, in ne morem nikak do admina prit
<slax0r> kak naj dropam trigger?
<dz0ny> pokličeš admina :>
<dz0ny> sorry, i had to
<slax0r> ne morem :/
<slax0r> drop table bo zbrisal trigger?
<slax0r> mysql ofc
<dz0ny> hm mislim da samo povezavo zbriše
<dz0ny> nekje bo Å¡e ostal
<dz0ny> ne vem
<slax0r> to pomeni ce rekreiram bazo, bo delal dalje ne?
<slax0r> s/bazo/tabelo
<dz0ny> jp
<slax0r> omfg...
<slax0r> #mysql pravi nope
<dz0ny> pol kul, i learn something new everday
<slax0r> in res je tako
<slax0r> triggerja vec ni
<slax0r> note to self: never alter a live system on friday at 11pm :P
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> mja jaz sem mel zdej always use try/catch in java
<slax0r> nic
<slax0r> raje grem spat
<slax0r> preden se kaj zajebem
<slax0r> ln
<dz0ny> n
<dz0ny> zdobersek: arduino se kr al dota
<maxipin> hej
<dz0ny> jo
<maxipin> Kako kaj?
<zdobersek> tule se neke patche urejam ...
<dz0ny> aha ok
<dz0ny> jaz igram
<dz0ny> jutry maybe
<maxipin> zakon
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja sej sherlock nej bi bil ful zivcn
<zdobersek> kter sherlock?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: elementary je kopija bbc sherlocka
<dz0ny> sam sherlock je punca :)
<upd> a ima kdo ta raspberry pi
<dz0ny> jes
<upd> a si že probal kakšne motorčke pa to
<upd> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/L298N-Dual-H-Bridge-Stepper-Motor-Driver-Controller-Board-Module-Arduino-Ra-Pi/131009263528?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D1916391348477919863%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D130968976501%26 gledam tole
<Pepelka> L298N Dual H Bridge Stepper Motor Driver Controller Board Module Arduino Ra Pi | eBay
<Pepelka> »L298N Dual H Bridge Stepper Motor Driver Controller Board Module Arduino Ra Pi in Business, Office & Industrial, Electrical & Test Equipment, Industrial Automation/ Control | eBay«
<upd> predvidevam da se da tud navadn motor gor priklopit ni nujno da je koračni an
<dz0ny> nah
<dz0ny> to veš da cel rpi gpu, pol pa en majhen arm čip zraven
<dz0ny> v bistvu ni glih temu namenjen
<upd> ja vem, ampak za igrat se je ql kak mali avtoček
<zdobersek> dz0ny: poznam
<zdobersek> edino punca (lucy liu?) semizdi da je Watson
<dz0ny> ja kontra je
<dz0ny> sherlock je tip
<dz0ny> punca pa watson
<dz0ny> pa us twist
<dz0ny> pač*
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> http://www.joystiq.com/2013/10/11/valve-demonstrates-steam-controller-in-new-video/
<Pepelka> Valve demonstrates Steam Controller in new video | Joystiq
<Pepelka> »Valve issued a video demonstrating its Steam Controller today. The game pad, which features two track pads in lieu of joysticks, is used...«
<dz0ny> k je ravno zadnjo s priletelo
<dz0ny> lol kdo za vraga bi igral papers please
<dz0ny> .apt lst
<breza> boolstuff, boolstuff-dev, dalston, libboolstuff-0.1-0, libboolstuff-0.1-0-dbg, maelstrom, node-millstone, paulstretch, qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin, sslstrip, xfce4-volstatus-icon, xmlstarlet
<dz0ny> .apt lst
<breza> boolstuff, boolstuff-dev, dalston, libboolstuff-0.1-0, libboolstuff-0.1-0-dbg, maelstrom, node-millstone, paulstretch, qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin, sslstrip, xfce4-volstatus-icon, xmlstarlet
<dz0ny> .apt raring
<breza> libegl1-mesa-dev-lts-raring, libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-raring, libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-raring-dbg, libegl1-mesa-lts-raring, libegl1-mesa-lts-raring-dbg, libgbm-dev-lts-raring, libgbm1-lts-raring, libgbm1-lts-raring-dbg, libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-raring, libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-raring, libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-raring-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring, libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring-dbg, libglapi-mesa-lts-raring, libglapi-mesa-lts-raring-dbg, libgles1-mesa-dev-l
<breza> bgles2-mesa-dev-lts-raring, libgles2-mesa-lts-raring, libgles2-mesa-lts-raring-dbg, libopenvg1-mesa-dev-lts-raring, libopenvg1-mesa-lts-raring, libopenvg1-mesa-lts-raring-dbg, libwayland-dev-lts-raring, libxatracker-dev-lts-raring, libxatracker1-lts-raring, libxatracker1-lts-raring-dbg, libxrandr-dev-lts-raring, linux-generic-lts-raring, linux-generic-lts-raring-eol-upgrade, linux-headers-generic-lts-raring, linux-image-generic-lts-raring,
<breza> -upgrade, linux-signed-image-generic-lts-raring, linux-tools-lts-raring, mesa-common-dev-lts-raring, openvswitch-datapath-lts-raring-dkms, openvswitch-datapath-lts-raring-source, syslinux-themes-ubuntu-raring, ubuntu-wallpapers-raring, x11-xserver-utils-lts-raring, xserver-common-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-core-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-core-lts-raring-dbg, xserver-xorg-dev-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-evd
<breza> input-evdev-lts-raring-dbg, xserver-xorg-input-evdev-udeb-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-joystick-dev-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-joystick-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-kbd-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-mouse-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-mtrack-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dev-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-lts-raring-dbg, xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse-lts-raring, xserver-x
<breza> er-xorg-input-wacom-lts-raring-dbg, xserver-xorg-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-ati-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-ati-lts-raring-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-dummy-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-udeb-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-geode-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-geode-lts-raring-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-raring, xser
<breza> ring, xserver-xorg-video-mach64-lts-raring-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-mga-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-modesetting-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-modesetting-lts-raring-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-raring-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-lts-raring-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-r128-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-r128-
<breza> deo-radeon-lts-raring-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-s3-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-savage-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-trident-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-vesa-lts-raring, xserver-xorg-video-vmware-lts-raring
<sasa84_> breza, kaj floodaš
<zdobersek> oh ffs
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> sasa84_: dz0ny je kriv!
<sasa84_> mhm zdobersek
<dz0ny> fglrx-amdcccle-experimental-13
<dz0ny> eh
<zdobersek> nic, odoh ja
<zdobersek> ln
<dz0ny> .sc zola jesus
<breza> Intro (ft Zola Jesus)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/m83/intro-ft-zola-jesus ♥4,918 ▶348,821
<dz0ny> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1o8l5f/i_am_benedict_cumberbatch_ama/
<Pepelka> I Am Benedict Cumberbatch. AMA. : IAmA
<Pepelka> »Hello reddit. My film The Fifth Estate opens 10/18. You can check out footage here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43ki3z0ZmXA&feature=c4-overview&l...«
<dz0ny> good read
<dz0ny> skoraj vsega se dotakne
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-12
<idioterna> dz gre
<zdobersek> glej zunaj dz gre
<zdobersek> o hai sasa84
<dz0ny> ja danes ja ravno pravi dan za rebuildat nas
 * dz0ny odlaša že nene 6m
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<sasa84> ooo živjo zdobersek :)
<sasa84> dobro jutro v BP dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: morning
<dz0ny> sasa84: jaz sem v oblakih, dobesedno :)
<yang> danes je pravi dan za obisk HIFI sejma
<dz0ny> hehe
<sasa84> dz0ny, a si na avionu? :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: med oblaki doma
<dz0ny> to je tist k oblaki k teb pridejo, ne ti knjim
<yang> Nc, grem poslusat kako trava raste
<yang> lep dan
<dz0ny> srecno
<sasa84> gudlak yang :)
<sasa84> pol je BP v mufu? :P
<dz0ny> harr
<dz0ny> ekstremno nizka oblačnost
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrPlF5wZ77Y
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja as Lord Gaga - Aplavz (Applause Parody) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Klemen Slakonja impersonating Gašpar Gašpar Mišič Je bella cesta, 10.10.2013, Pop tv http://jebellacesta.si/ https://www.facebook.com/jebellacesta.si https:/...«
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
 * sasa84 oblizne prst in ga da CrazyLemon v uho
 * sasa84 hides
 * CrazyLemon se obrne na drugo stran da sasa84 spuca Å¡e drugo uho
<Sky[x]> ja fak no
<Sky[x]> mas staticn ip na telemachu in pol ti ga kr enkrt zamenjajo brez obvestila WTF ?
<dz0ny> heh
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: a lohk splh kej nardim tukej da me prej obvestilo ne da pridem domu in mi nic ne dela ker mam drug ip ?
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/settings/endorsements?hl=sl
<Pepelka> Google+
<dz0ny> včeraj je edne govoru da ti nastavjo dhcp, pol pa pošiljajo ip z /30 netmasko
<Pepelka> »Cilj storitve Google+ je, da bi bila skupna raba v spletu bolj podobna skupni rabi v dejanskem življenju. Preskusite nekaj novosti, ki smo jih razvijali, kot so Krogi, Dogodki in pogovori Hangouts.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: old
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne pa ni!
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: ja tud to sem ze slisal
<Sky[x]> sej klicm zdj na support pa 10min so ze vsi zasedeni :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem včeraj pastnil, zdobersek je v svojem stilu tud pokomentiral
<dz0ny> definicija old
<CrazyLemon> aja pa res
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: hm če veš ta starega lahko preračunaš novega :)
<CrazyLemon> ne sledim tvojim povezavam..ker jih je toliko :>
<dz0ny> sej vem :)
<dz0ny> sam so vse zanimive
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne! :D
<dz0ny> jah tebi so samo nsfw zanimive
<Sky[x]> smeh
<dz0ny> ne more bit vse to
<CrazyLemon> tudi res :)
<Sky[x]> na tleesmehu ni mogoce dobit staticnga IPja
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: a do zdej je pa bil :P ?
<Sky[x]> dz0ny nazadne sem poslal zahtevo in sem ga mel
<Sky[x]> in zdj mi je reku da je sam oza pravne osebe to mozno za fizicne ne
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> hm a je kak pravni razlog
<Sky[x]> sem unmu na suportu lepo povedal na lep nacin da je to smesno
<Sky[x]> in upam da preda mogoce besede celo naprej :D
<dz0ny> to je tipicen mumbo jumbo
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kdaj bodo ponudniki začeli uvajat dual stack za uporabnike?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol haha
<dz0ny> mislim eni že
<dz0ny> sam spet samo za poslovne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. vidu sm da t-2 ma za določene
<CrazyLemon> to je pa vse
<dz0ny> native ma samo amis neki
<dz0ny> za slo je ipv4 naslovov dovolj
<dz0ny> tako da razen geeks like it, ni razloga za implementacijo
<CrazyLemon> jah slovenija ni razlog za implementacijo..tujina je
<CrazyLemon> ko bodo drugi šli na ipv6.. bomo mi gledali v sporočilo network unreachable :D
<dz0ny> nah bofo kr translation nardil iz ipv6 > ipv4
<dz0ny> pol se bodo spomnili dns popravljat
<dz0ny> pol bo pa itak cenzura že
<dz0ny> who cares :>
<CrazyLemon> the internet!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> recimo jaz na kabelski sploh ne morem ipv6 met
<dz0ny> ker ga docsiss ne podpira
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/moby/sets/innocents
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/nek-med-remontom-odkrili-mehanske-poskodbe-gorivnih-palic.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - NEK: med remontom odkrili mehanske poškodbe gorivnih palic
<Pepelka> »Po izvedeni inšpekciji gorivnih elementov v Nuklearni elektrarni Krško so bile odkrite mehanske poškodbe gorivnih palic na treh gorivnih elementih. Do podobnih netesnosti je prihajalo tudi že v preteklosti. Razlogov za take netesnosti je lahko več, so pojasnili v NEK.«
<dz0ny> Janga ni :)
<johnnyyy> mah ti na 24ur kr neki pišejo, pravjo da so ble poškodovane ne znajo pa povedat kaj to v praksi pomen
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima.. world of goo je 80% off
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/88519871
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Scuba Ride near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> nikol prej se nism su tok dalec pod vodo
<yang> ?
<yang> ti se vozis v takem vremenu ?
<idioterna> ja scal je na polno celo pot
<idioterna> valda
<yang> uf si pa mazohist
<idioterna> 97km pr 30km/h
<idioterna> zakaj mazohist
<idioterna> mokr sm prblizn isto ce scije al pa ce je suho
<idioterna> edin kar je zoprn je da ce so luze ne vids kok so globoke pa kaj je not
<yang> jst sem sel poslusat kako trava raste
<idioterna> jsm mogu challenge koncat
<yang> kr dobri setupi
<yang> za cca. 50-100.000 eur
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/merckxwin.png
<idioterna> no, drugi sm koncal
<yang> bravo
<yang> 2/34 ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tok jih je iz slovenije joinal
<idioterna> no sej je se jutr cajt tko da
<idioterna> jutr bo lep vreme baje
<yang> mene pa nek glava boli, pomoje sem se okuzil od sodelavke vceri
<idioterna> sam jutr otroke pelem kostanj nabirat
<yang> k je kasljala pa kihala pol mi je pa sladico prnesla v roki
<idioterna> slab imunski sistem mas
<yang> ma ja
<yang> bom se en lekadol zdej pojedel
<yang> ce bo kej pomagal
<yang> baje je ful prehlajenih/bolanih zdele v tem casu
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> sem mislu da se bom lahk izognil
<idioterna> pomaga ce se veliko gibas zunaj in se cepis proti pogostim virusnim povzrociteljem
<idioterna> al pa ce se zapres not in nimas stika z drugimi ljudmi.
<yang> hja, prooti gripi se nikol nisem cepu, razen prot uni svinski k so tak pomp delal
<idioterna> zanimivo
<idioterna> jsm se pa prot vsem razn prot uni
<yang> ma saj cisto brezveze da sem se
<idioterna> k proti uni ni blo nobenga smiselnga razloga bit cepljen
<yang> sam so medijsko vse napihnl k so hotl cepivo prodat
<idioterna> prot tistim k jih vsak lpp avtobus prenasa
<idioterna> ne vem kere medije ti beres ampak tiste k sm jih js bral so rekl da cepljenje ni smiselno
<yang> ma po televiziji so skoz o nekih smrtnih zrtvah govoril
<yang> pa celo "varno pot" so nardil v UKCju
<yang> kva pa vem, imunsko sem jaz bolj svoh, tko da sem se kr cepil raje
<idioterna> varno pot majo v ukc ze itak
<idioterna> ker morajo bit pripravljeni na infekcijske epidemije
<idioterna> also ce si zdravstveni delavec se je pametno cepit
<idioterna> al pa da mas z ogromno ljudmi stik
<yang> ja
<yang> morda se bom
<yang> ne bi blo neum no
<yang> sam mors se cepit, ko nih ravno prehlajen
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ko si stabilen
<idioterna> nam zemanta casti
<idioterna> ker to ful zmanjsa downtime
<yang> sranje je kar se bolniskih tice, k jaz se pozdravim tko v enih 10 dnevih, bolniske mi da pa dohtar sam 5 dni
<yang> na firmi itak mislijo da ce te ni vec k 4-5 dni da simuliras
<yang> pol si pa durh celo zimo prehlajen
<yang> prehitr so ble tut tele ohladitve
<yang> zadnic mi je ze sipa zmrznila zjutraj
<yang> ampak zanimiv tole na HIFI sejmu. Eni setupi zavzamejo prakticno celo sobo, en tip pa je mel samo media box pa amp pa dva mini zvocnika pa isti zvok ej , hehe
<yang> pa vse je mel prek wifija
<yang> verjetn je mel kaksne take posnetke, k so v SACD formatu, da se je tko dobro slisalo
<yang> medtem ko drugi "furajo" CD-je na setupih nad 50k
<yang> oj sasa84
<sasa84> oj
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/slovenian-tongue-twister.jpg
<pitko> :D
<yang> hehe
<pitko> ker beden dan
<pitko> kr neki dežuje
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> js sm se 100km pelu pod vodo
<idioterna> no, 97km
<idioterna> mal mn k 100
<pitko> ?! na kolesu si bil?
<pitko> al dežuje mučas
<pitko> -.-
<pitko> svaka ti čast :D
<idioterna> ja celo pot je lil k svinja
<pitko> mislm k ni mal nevarno to?
<pitko> pač drsi
<idioterna> drsi? :)
<idioterna> drsi avtomobilom.
<idioterna> bicikl nc ne drsi
<yang> pitko: poglej si kako se idioterna vozi k je pol metra snega in sploh ne pade
<yang> kje mas unvideo ?
<idioterna> ker video?
<pitko> :)
<idioterna> ce je pol metra snega loh komot pades pa ti nc ni
<pitko> mislm zdej se mal neumnega počutem :D
<pitko> sprašujem fizika o zakonih ki se dogajajo :D
<pitko> ob vožnji s kolesom
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> aja ne sej to ti loh razlozim
<idioterna> na kolesu guma tezje zdrsne zato ker je zelo ozka
<idioterna> in ne pride do tega da bi med kotaljenjem med gumo in asfalt stisnu vodo tko da bi zgubil oprijem
<idioterna> vodo odrines na stran
<pitko> mislm ni možnosti da padeš kljub majhni povšini k jo maš z najtanšo gumo?
<pitko> aa
<idioterna> avtomobili majo precej siroke gume in zapeljejo _na_ vodo
<idioterna> no, tut koeficient lepenja je precej zmanjsan
<idioterna> ampak ne tolk da ne bi mogu zvozt
<pitko> no sej to mislm ta koeficient
<pitko> aa
<idioterna> sej danasnjo voznjo sm posnel
<yang> idioterna: men stalno drsi z biciklom pozim
<idioterna> ja slabe gume mas
<yang> mislim zdi se mi preriskantno da bi se peljal, sploh po kaksni kolesarski k bi me kr na cestisce vrgl, ce bi zazlajfu
<pitko> s čim pa snemaš to?
<idioterna> hero
<pitko> aha
<pitko> se mi je zdelo
<idioterna> cak da najdem ksno zimsko
<pitko> ql kamera
<pitko> ja dej
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjQHVNpP20w
<Pepelka> Commute #10863 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/30909627«
<pitko> :O
<pitko> car :D
<pitko> kaj so si ljudje misnli k so te vidl v snegu pr minusu na kolesu :D?
<sasa84> ooo pitonko ;)
<sasa84> pitko ^
<pitko> :)
<pitko> dan
<breza> Zdravo, pitko
<pitko> sasa neki je nizov za pregledat
<pitko> mislm morm končat že ta paket
<dz0ny> .yt Elements - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song)
<breza> Elements - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song)(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ ♥388,093 ▶30,329,078
<dz0ny> yep i had to look twice
<idioterna> pitko: bou
<idioterna> pitko: nism jih vprasu
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> oki doki pitko
<sasa84> obvesti me, k boš finito ;)
<sasa84> pitko, priden fant! :)
<sasa84> no, morm tud CrazyLemon pohvalt... se je kr popravu v zadnih tednih :P
<pitko> to zato k sm ga dohitu
<pitko> pa ga je strah
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> nigga pls.. v enem vikendu te prehitim :)
<pitko> kok maš karme?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> saša kok ma karme?
<CrazyLemon> dovolj da te v enem vikendu prehitim :)
<pitko> NI RES !
<pitko> 1393 pff do koeln ne sežeš
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> en vikend :)
<pitko> ja?
<pitko> probi
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> porkabit a se spet kregata ker ma večjega
<dz0ny> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_linux312_preview
<CrazyLemon> naah.. ve se kdo ma največjega
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] Linux 3.12 Brings Big AMD Radeon Improvements
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> optimist
<Sky[x]> hehe
<pitko> Å¡koda k ni appa za android za prevajanje
<pitko> :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: puphpet su pupdejtal par urc nazaj :)
<dz0ny> With the CPU-limited OpenArena game, the frame-rate for the Radeon HD 4870 graphics card on pre-3.12 kernels for this ioquake3 game was about 190~200 FPS from the Linux 3.7 to 3.11 kernels. When moving to the Linux 3.12 Git kernel, the frame-rate jumped to 362 FPS!
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ja a so dal končno prvilen php modul
<dz0ny> to lahko tud sam nardiš puppet module update :)
<dz0ny> With the CPU-limited OpenArena game, the frame-rate for the Radeon HD 4870 graphics card on pre-3.12 kernels for this ioquake3 game was about 190~200 FPS from the Linux 3.7 to 3.11 kernels. When moving to the Linux 3.12 Git kernel, the frame-rate jumped to 362 FPS!
<Sky[x]> ravno gledam kaj je novega
<CrazyLemon> again do it again!
<dz0ny> .P
<pitko> dz0ny kaj delaš s phpjm?
<pitko> k nisi reku da je gnil
<dz0ny> cak bomo mel kick wars
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v bistvu je problem v tem ker maš nesposobnega irc klineta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol? :)
<dz0ny> komot bi mel en prikaži vse v vrstici
<dz0ny> Show all (pa ti prikaže več kot 200 znakov)
<dz0ny> hm wtf http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2013/10/11/i_got_hired_at_a_bangladesh_sweatshop_meet_my_9yearold_boss.html
<Pepelka> I got hired at a Bangladesh sweatshop. Meet my 9-year-old boss | Toronto Star
<Pepelka> »Meem, 9, works 12-hour shifts at a factory in Dhaka, Bangladesh. She dreams of becoming a sewing operator, buying more hair clips and helping her family.«
<sasa84> pitko, rekla bi, da maš več karme k limona ;)
<pitko> jp
<pitko> vem
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> limona cloned himself now, word beware
<pitko> na friju mamo python prvi simester jej :D
<dz0ny> kul
<dz0ny> uč se  js,ruby, golang(or D or Rust) zraven
<dz0ny> eden je včeraj razlagal, kako njegov šef zahteva da se vse piše v php
<dz0ny> tud css :p
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda ker ni slovnice zravn pythona :>
<pitko> kaj ;D
<pitko> css ? v phpju
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, CrazyLemon = SourManiac
<sasa84> http://imgsx.writing.com/main/images/action/display/item_id/1812247/x/99/y/99
<Sky[x]> css v phpju kvecm da ti php generira css potem :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je annoying orange.. ffs!
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> idioterna sonce se posijalo! :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zRWE1BM8oE
<Pepelka> How To Eat A Banana - YouTube
<Pepelka> »twitter. instagram. vine. @trishapaytas«
<CrazyLemon> fun facts about banana!
<CrazyLemon> omg.. banano moramo olupit preden jo zaužijemo!
<Sky[x]> http://www.fullscreenmario.com/
<Pepelka> Full Screen Mario
<yang> ;)
<pitko> :D
<pitko> mogče še koga najdeš da prej pogogla če je to res al jo lahko kr z olupkom poje :D
<zdobersek> (16:48:50) dz0ny: [07:13:03] uč se  js,ruby, golang(or D or Rust) zraven
<zdobersek> ^ ce si bolj za HC, povej.
<Sky[x]> HC ?
<zdobersek> hardcode
<zdobersek> hardvcore*
<zdobersek> hardcore ffs
<zdobersek> in brez skrbi, tud v suhem te lahko s peciklom precej na izi zabrise
<sasa84> siol.spletni pogovor (tehnična pomoč) si lohk dam že kr med zaznamke :\
<sasa84> !speedtest
<sasa84> .speedtest
<sasa84> ah...
<yang> sasa84: fino je koga poznati, ki je dejansko admin tam, helpdesk je ponavadi useless
<pitko> mhm :D
<pitko> men so razlagal kako delajo gor :D
<yang> ker pac v helpdesku so studentje zaposleni
<yang> pa ne samo pri siolu, ampak povsod
<sasa84> pa zdej že parkrat fon ni delou...pa smo iz tel1 dal an tel2...včer iz tel2 na tel1
<sasa84> mislm...pa ne me ****
<pitko> jp al pa Å¡e to ne
<pitko> sej te ne :D
<yang> saj vecino tezav lahko resijo, nimajo pa uvida ce je kaj s konfiguracijo na njihovi strani kjer so routerji narobe
<yang> oz. tudi oni vprasajo sistemca v tem primeru
<sasa84> al pa je možn, d bi mogl kšn modem menat...
<yang> kaksna je tocno napaka ?
<sasa84> stvari so ble kul... zdej zadn mesc nas kej zajebava
<sasa84> dns je problem s tv :P
<yang> hm
<yang> morda kje prebija skoz kabel, kadar je slabo vreme
<sasa84> pa mam že ene 2-3 dni filing, d net mal "šteka"
<sasa84> yang, zadeva je delala čist kul, k smo mel kle metr snega :P
<sasa84> ok, 70 al kok cm :P
<yang> recimo men je rekla prjatelca, da ko je slabo vreme ji ne dela ne internet ne tv
<sasa84> zdej mi npr. že 7min preverja linijo
<yang> kaj mas to DSL ?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> adsl
<yang> hm, naj ti poslejo koga za signal zmert, rec da mas slab signal
<sasa84> al kaj je bil že tist paket...pa trojček
<sasa84> največji hec pa je, d so nam že ene 4 adapterje zamenal, k so kr crknli :P
<yang> seveda ce pa istocasno vleces torente dol na polno pa ne smes pricakovat da ti bo TV delal
<sasa84> zdej k že vem, kdaj adapter crkne...sam rufnem pa rečem, d mi nej enga prnesejo :P
<yang> a tako slabo opremo dilajo, svasta
<sasa84> yang, ff je odprt, xchat, empathy...pa fon na wifi
<yang> a mas TV signal preko wifi ?
<sasa84> mislmd mi bodo zdej modem resetiral
<yang> mogoce mas kej pokvarjen router
<zdobersek> !g speedtest
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<yang> sej ce si mela tist wrt54gl si lahko das openwrt al pa ddwrt gor
<zdobersek> sasa84: ^
<zdobersek> oz.
<zdobersek> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<yang> sej ce si mela tist wrt54gl si lahko das openwrt al pa ddwrt gor
<yang> je lazje diagnosticirati napako kar na routerju samem potem
<yang> noja na wrt54gl si ne dajat openwrtja gor ker ni vec dobro podprt
<zdobersek> sasa84_:
<zdobersek> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<sasa84_> tnx zdobersek
<sasa84_> maj goldnboi!
 * zdobersek shines so bright
<sasa84_> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3029216500
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<Pepelka> »Test your Internet connection bandwidth to locations around the world with this interactive broadband speed test from Ookla«
<sasa84_> đizs
<sasa84_> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3029237871
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<sasa84_> ok, bolš :P
<Pepelka> »Test your Internet connection bandwidth to locations around the world with this interactive broadband speed test from Ookla«
<sasa84_> yang, če bi kej dala...bi dala tomato
<sasa84_> se mi zdi kr taka n00b zadeva :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3029240654
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<Pepelka> »Test your Internet connection bandwidth to locations around the world with this interactive broadband speed test from Ookla«
<zdobersek> sva na podobnem :>
<yang> sasa84: ja, ce je podprt router v celoti, lahko sprobas
<yang> ali pa gres na kaksen novejsi router z openwrt
<yang> openwrt je bolj dodelan
<yang> mas tudi GUI zraven nc bat
<sasa84> yang, zaenkrat mi tale linksys kr ok dela.. na vsake tolk grem pogledat za posoobitve...in to je to :P
<yang> kako ves da ti ok dela ?
<yang> ce zgubljas signal
<zdobersek> sasa84: kter linksys?
<sasa84> yang, modem je zaj*
<sasa84> zdobersek, the golden one! wrt54gl :)
<yang> potem pa naj ti modem zamenjajo, oz. izmerijo signal
<sasa84> zdej ej kul :)
<yang> sasa84: problem je, ker na linksysu ne mores videt, kako paketi prehajajo, ce bi mela linux gor bi to lahko vidla
<yang> in je posledicno lazje diagnosticirati napako
<sasa84> a tomato ni kul?
<yang> tomato ne morem komentirat
<yang> nisem ga uporabljal
<sasa84> zdej router itak ni več v garanciji... lohk bi mela kej druzga
<sasa84> mislm...drug firmware..al kok se temu reče :P
<yang> ja
<yang> tomato, dd-wrt, openwrt
<yang> lahko izbiras
<yang> pri openwrt recimo imas moznost da gres lahko v CLI ali pa z GUI nastavljas, pri drugih dveh je verjetno podobno
<yang> inmas pa na #openwrt dost dober support kanal
<yang> sam, kot sem ze napisal ne smes najnovejse verzije pobrat, ker ni vec podprta za ta router (vem k mam jst iste doma)
<yang> tudi starejsa verzija bo cisto ok delovala
<yang> aja eventueno bi lahko fleshala tudi z WLAN-SI
<yang> imageom
<yang> pa potem preko njihove strani upravljas trouter
<yang> oni vem da majo image za wrt54gl (sicer bazira na openwrt)
<yang> saj tudi ce kaj pokvaris, se vedno prides lahko na internet brez routerja, enostavno od modema kabel vtaknes v PC/Laptop
<yang> jst imam recimo TPLINK TL-WR741ND tej so manj kot 20 eur novi, in so v celoti podprti z novimi firmweri
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če je Črt na spletnem pogovoru ga pošlji nekam!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> tud črta sem že 1x mela
<sasa84> učer in dns sm hengala s sandijem :P
<sasa84> in đizs krajst CrazyLemon ... kok so tile fantje fuul luškani (glede na slikco) :P
<pitko> ? :d
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane!
<sasa84> glede na lepoto bi lohk dobil kšn drug job, ne pa helpdesk na siolu :P
<CrazyLemon> vsi so črni!
<CrazyLemon> pa zrihtani!
<sasa84> 1x je biu tud en bjondo
<pitko> haha xD
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a so ti kaj zrihtali al Å¡e vedno "delajo" ?
<sasa84> pitko, ti si bjondo?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zrihtal!
<sasa84> (za dns)...bomo vidl kaj bo jutr :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 parametre so spremenili na centrali
<CrazyLemon> ?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ne
<sasa84> pojma nimam
<yang> sasa84: a se da prjavt kot anonimna zenska brez logina, pa da ga mal zajebavas na lepoto
<sasa84> yang, predvidevam d lohk vid moj ip
<CrazyLemon> seveda..anonimno se boš prijavu na spletni chat providerja
<yang> sej gres lahk preko tor-a gor
<sasa84> al pa se na faxu logiram prek eduroama ? :P
<yang> reces "net mi ne dela" pa sm pr znancu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej mam socks proxy do tvojega apache strežnika
<dz0ny> dont worry
<sasa84> al pa npr. CrazyLemon kradem net...pa govorim črtu al pa sandiju kok sta lepa fanta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm? :D
<sasa84> mhm CrazyLemon
<yang> hm siol net novice - 1. ko nas blondinka uci jesti banano 2. nedolznost sem izgubil z dekletom ko sem bil star 8 let - a kdo take teme sploh bere , majo dejansko folk tam zaposlen da to pise ?
<yang> kam smo prisli
<dz0ny> yang: ne to so skopiral z reddita
<sasa84> from your database vendor.... iz vaše prodajalne podatkovne zbirke? :P
<dz0ny> dost stvari pod wtf poberejo
<sasa84> wtf?!
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> kdo je pa to prevedel
<yang> ne najdem spletnega supporta
<sasa84> dz0ny, vendor mamo kot "prodajalec" v pojmovniku
<sasa84> pri šprodajalcu vaše podatkovne zbirke? :P
<sasa84> k da bi cajtng...karkol
<yang> Tia je cisto virtualna, sem mislu da majo vsaj neke prave slikce gor
<sasa84> yang, tia je čist huda
<sasa84> yang, ps: da ne bi črta al pa sandija moril kok sta lepa!
<yang> a to kr vejo, da teb zmer nastimajo moskega, men pa zensko ?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ti maš žensko? kok ji je ime?
<yang> Tia
<sasa84> zakaj pa CrazyLemon dajo zmer moškega???
<yang> mogoce je on bolj za moske
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dobavitelj bi lahk tudi bil
 * CrazyLemon se stisne k yang 
<CrazyLemon> čafčy
<yang> haha
<sasa84> loool
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 yang se pogovarja z virtualno asistentko
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> Na spletnem pogovoru ni dovoljeno:
<yang> Lažno predstavljanje za določeno osebo ali katerokoli drugo avtoriteto Javno objavljanje osebnih podatkov ostalih oseb Uporabljati besedila in izraze, ki imajo namen nadlegovanja, poniževanja ali žaljenja določene skupine glede na starost, telesno pomanjkljivost, narodno pripadnost, spolno pripadnost, rasno pripadnost, etnično pripadnost, religiozno pripadnost in seksualno orientacijo.
<CrazyLemon> in misli da je helpdesk
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> še bl weird k črt pa sandi :P
<yang> prav, da ne bo dala, tko da sem kr zaprl :)
<CrazyLemon> ne želiš si tistga malwarea ki ga ona ponuja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> ne, ceprav je baje zastonj :)
<dz0ny> hm http://www.chinasmack.com/2010/pictures/filthy-india-photos-chinese-netizen-reactions.html
<Pepelka> Filthy India Photos, Chinese Netizen Reactions – chinaSMACK
<Pepelka> »Photographs and experiences in India featuring widespread poverty, filth, & rotting corpses in the Ganges River along with translated Chinese netizen reactions«
<dz0ny> slike so grafične
<yang> sveta reka, oh ja
<zdobersek> kok graficne?
<zdobersek> odtisi?
<zdobersek> al je NSFL?
<dz0ny> rotting corpses not safe
<CrazyLemon> nazorne*
<CrazyLemon> scary shit
<dz0ny> kr fajn blog
<idioterna> evo sm se pamze gnal da so bicikliral
<idioterna> mal po mestu
<sasa84> dz0ny, je bla prjatlca 1 mesc v indiji...kazala mal slike..
<sasa84> je rekla, da v gangesu najdeš svega i swašta
<sasa84> d za kšne stvari k plavajo mim...bolš d ne veš :)
<sasa84> sam to je pač indija...  neki lepote je tud v tem verjetno :)
<sasa84> men je tud neaplej kul... tiste smeti pač pašejo v neaplej :)
<sasa84> neapelj!
<CrazyLemon> nea plej!
<idioterna> neki lepote je v indiji
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in ne čisto nič ni lepote v tem da plavajo trupla povsod
<idioterna> v tem da jih religija tera v kaste pa ni nobene lepote
<idioterna> pa v truplih tut ne
<idioterna> i agree
<idioterna> mislm lepote indije niso odvisne od tega da tam 90% folka zivi v sekretu
<CrazyLemon> plavajo pa sam zato ker nimajo denarja za kremacijo
<zdobersek> ...
<yang> sasa84: a si ni zob umila v gangesu ?
<yang> pol ze ni prava hindujka
<yang> sem gledal dokumentarc od hodlica, k je zaplaval v gangesu iz enga brega na drucga
<yang> ena znanka k je bla v indiji je rekla, da ze ko z aviona stopis je tak vonj k da si na smetiscu
<yang> in tko pol naprej v vecini mest, to moras tam kr odmislit
<yang> drgac se lahk obrnes in nazaj letis
<sasa84> pitko, ar ju hjir?
<dz0ny> pitko: ena punca te čaka pred vrati
<dz0ny> zdej bo potrkala
<sasa84> nok nok
<dz0ny> are you there?
<sasa84> ic mi, aj kil ju!
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> hm v mini krilcu, no preblemo :)
<sasa84> achmed the dead terrorist al kaj je že bil :D
<sasa84> lol dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> zes
<sasa84> dz0ny, a korzet tud Å¡teje?
<sasa84> nimam mini krilca, mam pa korzet
<sasa84> no, sej tam je neke vrste mini krilce...
<dz0ny> jah sam moraš do njega prit
<sasa84> prej pridm v BP :P
<dz0ny> cak zdej konco eno igro igram kejr ni fu rusov
<CrazyLemon> fuj?
<dz0ny> fuknejnih rusov
<dz0ny> ne vem kako so ti 2sv zmagal, oziroma so se pomehkužili
<dz0ny> 2 tečki vodi nasprotna ekipa pa kr qutnejo
<pitko> ja?
<pitko> kaj je ?
<pitko> sasa84 kaj je?
<matkes> idioterna:  poskusil sem z hibernate 4, in delajo tako hql kot klasični query-ji.
<sasa84> pitko, povej kdaj počekiram ;)
<pitko> lahko prečikeraš kadar čes
<pitko> zdej jih maš 30
<pitko> nism bil doma zdle
<pitko> zdej pa eno lepo muziko poslušam :)
<CrazyLemon> radio terminal !
<idioterna> matkes: priam
<idioterna> prima even
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a dz0ny zdej vreme napoveduje??
<idioterna> js vem vse o vremenu
<idioterna> sm studiru meteorologijo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne.. ob 23.05 so "vroče bo z dz0nyjem"
<CrazyLemon> /s/so/bo
<sasa84> auč!
<idioterna> danes bo ponekod obcasno zmerno do pretezno lokalno
<sasa84> SMOKIN!
<sasa84> oo lordi :D
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup saska
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Izgubljen program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40729/#p40729
<CrazyLemon> oh noes
<zdobersek> oh whys
<CrazyLemon> cruel cruel world
<zdobersek> over the rainbow?
<CrazyLemon> i always go under
<zdobersek> how low of you
<sasa84> kok se v terminalu sčekira, če je vse kul z .avi fajlom?
<sasa84> ni treba :)
<sasa84> tok sm hotla en film pogledat...eh :\
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Izgubljen Å¡ahovski program scid  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40730/#p40730
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/na-pohorju-nasli-neznanega-mrtvega-moskega.html             stupid 24ur .. zakaj morajo objavit sliko
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Na Pohorju našli neznanega mrtvega moškega s poškodbami glave
<Pepelka> »Gobar je v bližini zgornje postaje Pohorske vzpenječe našel mrtvega moškega. Policija ne ve, kdo je pokojni, zato pozivajo javnost, da v primeru prepoznave mrtvega moškega o tem obvestijo policijo.«
<zdobersek> 'V pomoč bi lahko bile telesne mere pokojnega.'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OTOH te tiste slike iz Indije niso tko sprovocirale
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej me niti ta ne sprovocira..ampak kurjo polt sm dobu pri tej
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BWUnvWaCIAEMC-k.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> fancy location
<zdobersek> kaj gledamo?
<CrazyLemon> kiberpipo
<CrazyLemon> no.. ex kiberpipo
<CrazyLemon> tisti zid spodaj je del kiberpipe
<CrazyLemon> +ex
<zdobersek> aah
<zdobersek> sej pise na grafitu, ceci n'est une pipe
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobersek> moral bi bit ceci n'est *pas* une pipe
<zdobersek> torej, tu ni pipe
<CrazyLemon> pas ali ne pas
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> n'est pas
<zdobersek> je ne suis pas une pipe
<zdobersek> tu n'es pas une pipe
<sasa84> oh, moj zdobersek je pa res multitalent
<zdobersek> oui, c'est normal.
<sasa84> très bien, zdobersek ... très bien
<zdobersek> merci sasa84, mon amie du cafe
<sasa84> čak d un komad najdem... :D
<zdobersek> zal, nimam volje iskat ostrivcev in krativcev
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3Fa4lOQfbA
<Pepelka> Jane Birkin et Serge Gainsbourg - Je T'aime,...Moi Non Plus - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I think for a song like this, a description becomes somewhat meaningless...«
<sasa84> zdobersek, sam zate
<sasa84> C'est pour toi
<zdobersek> ... mais n'est pas pour les lemons
<sasa84> non
<idioterna> pourquoi?
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> il y a raisons, je pense
<zdobersek> les lemons sont ... etrange ...
<idioterna> aigre peutetre
<sasa84> zdobersek me je tko ...huh... grem v banjo
<zdobersek> pat problem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40731/#p40731
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Manage Passwords Securely in Ubuntu with KeePassX  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/msOgLOx3XAk/manage-passwords-securely-keepassx
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> zdj grem pa ninat
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočko
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-13
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40732/#p40732
<yang> Kaj se vsi spite ?
<yang> ;)
<yang> ena gospa na radiu se kar misli, da imamo titovo ulico (dunajsko) v LJ
<yang> ponekod jo pa res se vedno imajo
<zdobersek> SUP LAIDIES
<idioterna> yang: nc dunajsko
<idioterna> yang: slovensko + dunajsko
<idioterna> in konzorcij ma naslov titova 3
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: Izgubljen Å¡ahovski program scid  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40733/#p40733
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a kdo uporabla/pozna http://www.modsecurity.org/ ?
<Pepelka> ModSecurity: Open Source Web Application Firewall
<Pepelka> »ModSecurity is an open source web application firewall. Working embedded in the web server, or standalone as a network appliance, it detects and prevents attacks against web applications.«
<Sky[x]> grrr pozabu sem geslo od ruterja :(
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Izgubljen Å¡ahovski program scid  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40734/#p40734
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40735/#p40735
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Dober dan, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<dz0ny> sasa84: zredila jo boš :)
<yang> idioterna: hehe There is substantial controversy on the subject of audiophile components; many have asserted that the occasionally high cost produces no measurable improvement in audio reproduction. For example, skeptic James Randi, through his foundation One Million Dollar Paranormal Challenge, has offered a prize of $1 million to anyone who can demonstrate that $7,250 audio cables "are any better than ordinary audio cables".
<idioterna> yang: ja
<idioterna> yang: noben se ni dubu miljona
<idioterna> ker noben ne slis razlike
<yang> ja
<idioterna> marsikdo rece da jo
<idioterna> pol mu dajo pa oboje za poslusat pa ne ve
<yang> ma
<yang> sej sem vcer napisal
<yang> en tip je mel media box, pa amp, pa dva mala speakerja
<yang> pa se je bolje slisalo kot posnetek na 50k setupu
<yang> verjetno je mel SACD kvaliteto streama
<yang> odvisno je precej od samega posnetka
<yang> fora je edin pr gramofonih, pa ojacevalcih na lampe
<yang> pa predstopnjah
<yang> kako tisto povezes, da dobis cim boljsi izkoristek
<yang> na zvocnikih za 20 EUR verjetno ne bos tako dobro slisal kot na unih za 500
<yang> ampak med unimi za 500 pa 5000 pa verjetno ni bistvene razlike
<yang> en je mel celo 30 let stare zvocnike, za katere je trdil da so odlicni
<idioterna> ja sej komot so
<yang> Nasel pogodbo za ISP iz leta 2003, 1 Mega je bil 9000 sit mesecno
<Sky[x]> hehe
<idioterna> js sm mel navadn modem do 2008
<idioterna> k sm na vasi doma
<yang> Sigma audio Koncept - Rycky Stalman
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<yang> zdej mam vizitke od dveh stalmanov
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/kostanj-hoce-ven.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/musnica-in-musnicica.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/zanimiva-musnica.jpg
<yang> lepe, kaj je to zaen fotoaparat ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^ to niso prave gobe
<zdobersek> fyi
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ni nam lahko ...
<idioterna> yang: 5dmk2 pa 70-200 2.8 is
<idioterna> za gobe mam sicer se par boljsih objektivov ampak jih nism sabo nosu
<yang> fajn
<idioterna> ubistvu sm ga mel sabo za pamze slikat
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/obcuduje-musnice.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40736/#p40736
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda so prave gobe
<sasa84_> zdobersek, ni nam lahko ne...
<yang> idioterna: kako pa si jim objasnil besedo "strupene" ?
<idioterna> otrokom?
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> tko k vse ostalo
<idioterna> razlozis kaj se zgodi ce take gobe pojejo
<yang> ta z otrokom je zlo dobra
<yang> lahka bi bil tudi naslov slike "alica v cudezni dezeli"
<idioterna> drugac sm zivi ze razlozu te ciklicne peptide pa da unicujejo rdece krvnicke
<idioterna> kri skoz mikroskop je ze vidla tko da ve kaj to je
<idioterna> svojo kri tut
<yang> hehe, kul
<idioterna> zigatu smo pa sam povedal da zelo trebuh boli pa da lahko umres
<yang> sej musnic ne najdes zlepa
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ful jih je :)
<yang> kok pogoste so, napram recimo jurckom
<idioterna> zacuda zmeri vec folka zgleda ve da jih je treba pr mer pustit
<idioterna> ne pa izmalicit
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ja to je tezko rect k jurcke vse poberejo takoj
<johnnyyy> jst mušnice poberem, za taščo so že dobre :)
<yang> johnnyyy: haha
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js mam uredu tasco
<idioterna> ce je neb meu bi mel ene 2-3 spolne odnose na tedn manj.
<yang> a tut z njo seksas al kaj ?
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> je pa primary babysitter
<yang> aja to pa so, mater jaz svojo sovrazm, k skoz pamze nad mano cuva
<yang> mislim mojo sosedo
<yang> je skoz ropot
<yang> vsak dan jih pobere v vrtcu in jih cuva do vecera
<yang> al pa tud prespijo dostkrat
<yang> pac so mal glasni igrajo se gor
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> mislim v bloku je zmer tko
<idioterna> js nism tok krut da bi mel pamze v bloku
<yang> lahk je 10 let mir
<idioterna> ze tko se jih slis do silosa
<yang> pol pa naenkrat ropot
<yang> hcerka se je navadla da so skoz pri stari mami in ze malo izkorisca to, al so pa tko cudn zmeneni
<yang> vec jih ma stara mama kot mama
<yang> ok, po 9 zvecer gresta pa res spat
<yang> takrat je pol mir
<yang> samo ne bo dolg, ko bosta sla v solo
<idioterna> to je normalno ce so starsi v sluzbi
<yang> ja, stara mama je ze v penziji in ima cas
<yang> samo ni jih navadla na to da ne smejo tekat po stanovanju
<idioterna> ja madonca
<idioterna> a nisi lih ti vceri jamral kako otroc sam se sedijo za televizijo/konzolo/masino/tablco
<idioterna> zdej pa ne smejo laufat po stanovanju?
<idioterna> kup tasci eno mobilno napravo da bo loh v parku gledala spanske nadaljevanke, pa jih bo veckrat vn pelala
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> sosedi.
<yang> ja sej, malo vec bi jih lahko vozila ven
<idioterna> ja ampak to ocitno ni problem otrok
<idioterna> ampak varuske
<yang> ja
<idioterna> no od suni mama jih skos sam vn vlac
<yang> otroci niso nic krivi
<yang> jaz jo vidim zunaj samo ko hcerka pride ponje
<idioterna> tko da mam cist zdrave in zgledno potolcene otroke
<yang> al pa ko jih "prevzame"
<yang> drgac na igriscu je se nisem videl nikol
<idioterna> kaj nej pa na igriscu delajo
<idioterna> primerjajo ostrino igel razlicnih proizvajalcev?
<yang> sej ni na men, kako jih bodo vzgajali, hcerko je lepo vzgojila, ampak mi je pa zoprno ce imam ropot in tega bi se mogla zavedat
<idioterna> ti vcasih kr pozabs da zivis v getu med narkomani
<yang> jaz tudi ne nazigam muzike da bi motil sosede
<yang> mah daj, tukaj se veliko otrok igra
<idioterna> js pa jo, pa zgleda sploh ne slisjo
<idioterna> mam preslabe slusalke
<yang> recimo jaz pred deseto ne grem nikol spat, je prevec sundra, da bi lohk v miru zaspal
<idioterna> ja mislm lej
<idioterna> the downsides of living in a ghetto!
<idioterna> pr nas je sam ene 5x na let treba prenasat govejo musko do treh zjutri
<idioterna> pa se to se da zrihtat ce mas kluc od trafota
<CrazyLemon> pri nas Å¡e to ne
<idioterna> razn pr enih k itak zmer na hifi v avtu
<CrazyLemon> vedno nekdo pokliče policijo
<idioterna> nabijajo
<idioterna> aja ne to pa js ne delam
<idioterna> it's not fair.
<yang> hja, mesto ima prednosti in slabosti
<yang> kot vsaka stvar
<yang> je pa res , da odkar je jankovic pozegnal stadion se je kvaliteta bivanja kle obcutno zmanjsala
<yang> jst sem pac v prvi liniji od stadiona in je dost odmeva, baje da v drugih blokih zadaj se prakticno skoraj ne slisi
<yang> za letos smo vec ali manj koncali, mogoce bo se kaka fuzbal tekma ampak ne bo jih veliko, drugo ni motece
<idioterna> sam fuzbal tekme niso v silent hours ponavad
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40737/#p40737
<CrazyLemon> do ~22.30 so ponavadi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151923149723910&set=vb.99210888909&type=2&theater
<CrazyLemon> ta pa ma jajca
<idioterna> v lobanji, ja
<skyx_> jo
<skyx_> ce imam znake v taki obliki &gt; in sumnike  kater encoding je tole ze ?
<CrazyLemon> html
<CrazyLemon> kode
<zdobersek> HTML entities
<zdobersek> amirite ppl
<CrazyLemon> did you just say tities ?
<skyx_> tnx
<zdobersek> entities, but not titties
<skyx_> i say gay!
<CrazyLemon> 1tities ?
<zdobersek> gatities?
<CrazyLemon> google analytics tities?
<CrazyLemon> those are weird tities
<skyx_> kurc sumnike mi pa zjebe :)
<zdobersek> http://25.media.tumblr.com/ac417a0ea12d393cea32a62429372a5a/tumblr_muhqi2HqqB1r4gei2o3_400.gif
<CrazyLemon> content="charset=utf-8"
<zdobersek> he's an analytic, working for google, possessing titties
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko smo že pri temu
<zdobersek> no, ko smo
<CrazyLemon> nisem vedu da carl pa .. tist k piše stuff za carla
<CrazyLemon> imata risanko
<zdobersek> Karl mogoce?
<zdobersek> pa noben ne pise stuff zanj
<CrazyLemon> itak da ja
<CrazyLemon> ricky!
<CrazyLemon> on je ta falot
<CrazyLemon> vse je scripted
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> pa Stevo prodajalec
<CrazyLemon> pa tist je Å¡e not.. iz "hello ladies"
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_H_92qu9o
<Pepelka> Extras: Christmas Special - Ringtone Dance! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I just love Darren!«
<zdobersek> Steve fscking Merchant
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> pa tole
<zdobersek> Darren Lamb 101 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmDhqDGk0K4
<Pepelka> The Best of Darren Lamb (Extras) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A tribute to Darren Lamb from 'Extras' Stephen Merchant portrays Darren Lamb - the utterly incompetent agent of Andy Milman (Ricky Gervais) and "Barry from E...«
<CrazyLemon> gledaš hello ladies?
<zdobersek> ne, one gledajo mene
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj
<idioterna> mene gleda hello, but not kitty
<idioterna> the other word
<idioterna> nc, bbl
<zdobersek> go on, be her hero
<CrazyLemon> or make her laugh
<CrazyLemon> either is good i guess
<zdobersek> "It's not where you go, it's how you get there."
<CrazyLemon> well thats bs
<CrazyLemon> You are number 10
<CrazyLemon> CHALLENGE: Slovenija kolesari 2013
<CrazyLemon> thats how i roll!
<zdobersek> ... na Endomodu
<zdobersek> pejt/prit na Stravo
<CrazyLemon> d0h :>
<CrazyLemon> je... stravo
<CrazyLemon> sami pozerji
<CrazyLemon> s specialkami
<zdobersek> fwiw bos ti ze naslednje leto takisto mel specialko
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> nimam dnarja za specialized roubaix 2014 :)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBQiLh9N6kg
<Pepelka> Key & Peele: Boxing Press Conference - YouTube
<Pepelka> »They're still going to find the energy to go antiquing on the weekends. New episodes Wednesdays 10:30/9:30c on Comedy Central«
<CrazyLemon> [21:33:38] <zdobersek> jezes, teh stvari nisem koristu od casa cs1.6
<CrazyLemon> [21:35:41] <CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBQiLh9N6kg
<CrazyLemon> [21:35:42] <Pepelka> Key & Peele: Boxing Press Conference - YouTube
<Pepelka> Key & Peele: Boxing Press Conference - YouTube
<Pepelka> »They're still going to find the energy to go antiquing on the weekends. New episodes Wednesdays 10:30/9:30c on Comedy Central«
<CrazyLemon> seriously :/
<zdobersek> whatevz
<sasa84_> no ja...a gremo ninat?
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-06
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Kernel 3.17 Is Out With Plenty of New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0ZfORJJoUpY/linux-kernel-3-17-whats-new-improved
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Deluge-počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42197/#p42197
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42198/#p42198
<napsy> dan
<jabuk1> M 1.7 > 5.km  S od Å ENTJERNEJA @06/10/2014 07:39:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.34+E
<jabuk1> M 2.3 > 18.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @06/10/2014 08:03:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.25+N,+14.64+E
<jabuk1> M 2.2 > 15.km  od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @06/10/2014 08:03:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.32+N,+14.62+E
<zdobersek> hoi
<idioterna> dan
<napsy> lp
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] KP: Onemogočena nadgradnja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42199/#p42199
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Skrivanje uporabnikovih datotek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42200/#p42200
<johnnyyy> ojla
<johnnyyy> imam en problemček v C pa mezanima neka optimalna solucija
<napsy> ka pa?
<johnnyyy> definiram #define CPU_IRQ_ENABLE __enable_irq();
<johnnyyy> in sedaj bi rad čekiral ali je samo #define CPU_IRQ_ENABLE ali pa ima zraven še kakšen parameter
<napsy> poskus na #c kanalu
<zdobersek> #if defined(CPU_IRQ_ENABLE) && CPU_IRQ_ENABLE
<johnnyyy> zdobersek: kompajler zajamra :S
<johnnyyy> ok sem že ne workaround naredu, ni najlepše ampak bolje išta nego ništa :)
<johnnyyy> tnx vseen
<dz0ny_> lxlm crashes with multiple form elements
<dz0ny_> regexp to the rescue
<zdobersek> now you have 2 problems
<dz0ny_> hehe
<zdobersek> (he)+
<zdobersek> rite? cuz of RE?
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 6.km  S od Å ENTJERNEJA @06/10/2014 11:20:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.89+N,+15.35+E
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 7.km  S od Å ENTJERNEJA @06/10/2014 11:24:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+15.36+E
<dz0ny_> https://plus.google.com/+LennartPoetteringTheOneAndOnly/posts/J2TZrTvu7vd
<Pepelka90> Much of the Open Source community tries to advertise the community as one happy…
<Pepelka90> »Much of the Open Source community tries to advertise the community as one happy place to the outside. Where contributions are valued only by their… - Lennart Poettering – Google+«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHWX4pG0FNY
<Pepelka90> Jerry Seinfeld's Clio Acceptance Speech - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Last night, comedian Jerry Seinfeld deadpanned at the CLIOs: “I love advertising because I love lying…” The 55th annual CLIO Awards, the most prestigious int...«
<idioterna> yang: make sure you watch.
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Likalnik: Re: Deluge-počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42201/#p42201
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Deluge-počasen prenos  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42202/#p42202
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Onemogočena nadgradnja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42203/#p42203
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 21.2°C @06.10.2014 15:30 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 53% Veter: zahodnik 3.3 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:10:28, Kulminacija: 12:54:25, Sončni zahod: 18:38:23
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 27min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<edinn> spremljate kaj alenko v živo?
<edinn> baba je popusla
<idioterna> kdo je alenka?
<edinn> bratušek
<edinn> na 24 ur maš v živo
<edinn> zaslišanje pred komisijo
<idioterna> nekak nism niti fan 24ur niti fan bratuskove
<idioterna> tko da hvala lepa, ampak nej se drugi s tem ukvarjajo :)
<zdobersek> dons so me vsaj 4x skor zbil
<zdobersek> kdo jih posilja, kaskaderje?
<zdobersek> SOVA?
<zdobersek> CIA?
<zdobersek> ISIS?
<dz0ny_> lemon?
<zdobersek> may be, may be ...
<zdobersek> joke's on him
<zdobersek> vem, kje zivi
<zdobersek> Lencica, ne joci!
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: lol
<dz0ny_> boga je ja
<dz0ny_> sej se je sama predlagala
<zdobersek> smesno/zalostno, da jo zdej lih Stefanec trajba
<yang> 4.20 EUR ena mini tortica v Zvezdi
<yang> Naujo me vec vidl
<zdobersek> manejo si roke, ker so te vsaj enkrat
<yang> ja sej
<yang> pohlepnezi
<zdobersek> ziher je bla vsaj tortica dobra
<yang> to pa je bla
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] Onemogočena nadgradnja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42204/#p42204
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> .yt burek ajvar
<jabuk1> Ajvar - Ajvar Ne, Burek Da (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YJtn2DLOmg ♥31 ▶7,631
<dz0ny_> ni to
<yang> What's up doc ? http://jp.si/Giraffe.jpg
<zdobersek> a giraffe would know
<zdobersek> ayo
<zdobersek> cemu?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<zdobersek> white privilege????
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek because you are white..thats why white privilege
<zdobersek> Hacker je inženir, nekdo, ki je tipično bolj introvertiran, a ima sposobnost, da produkt zasnuje in produkcijsko izpelje.
<zdobersek> http://www.reactiongifs.com/r/npa5yMn.gif
<idioterna> wat.
<jabuk1> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/234/853/a74.jpg
<idioterna> megawat.
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: kje to beres
<CrazyLemon> ma zmislu si je
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ej kaj priporocate za workflowe risat ?
<Sky[x]> https://www.draw.io
<Pepelka90> Flow chart maker
<Sky[x]> je ql :)
<Pepelka90> »draw.io is a free online diagramming application and flow chart maker for workflow, BPM, org charts, UML, ER, network diagrams«
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: CrazyLemon: http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2014/10/hekovnik_ne_razvijaj_izdelka_ki_ga_ljudje_ne_potrebujejo.aspx
<Pepelka90> Ne razvijaj izdelka, ki ga ljudje ne potrebujejo | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka90> »Preden razviješ rešitev ali izdelek, preveri, ali ga trg sploh potrebuje. To je prvi in najpomembnejši korak vsakega start-up podjetja, meni Tomaž Frelih iz Hekovnika.«
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: [12.04] Težava pri dostopanju do mount-anega Samba share-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42205/#p42205
<yang> USnA
<yang> amy's not allowed to color people purple, according to her teacher
<yang> 21:45 <@jaxie> red and brown were acceptable though
<yang> tej americani ej
<yang> budale
<idioterna> marsikdo je budala.
<idioterna> ni treba americane dissat zarad takih neumnosti
<idioterna> mojga brata so v soli poskusal naucit da je slabo vreme kadar snezi
<idioterna> idioti.
<yang> hehe
<yang> v generaciji nasih starsev so jih po rokah tepli ce so z levo pisal
<idioterna> ja
<yang> zdej mas pa ze pisala prov posebi za levake
<idioterna> levicarje.
<yang> dela soseda v kjigarni
<yang> pa pravi "kerga vam prinesem za levicarje al desnicarje"
<yang> prej so "mazali"
<yang> ce so kontra pisal
<yang> v nasi generaciji mislim da je uceiteljica se nas ucila z desno pisati, ne spomnim se pa vec ce je morala to striktno izvajati
<yang> nevem kaka je fora to zarad barv
<yang> nas so pustil barvat v seh varvah, edin sonce je moral bit rumen
<yang> ampak ce ni bil, mislim da ni nihce kompliciral
<yang> pa rec ti enmu znanmu umetniku da je narobe ce barva sonce v zelenem odtenku :)
<yang> heh ja, otroci so ponavadi veseli ko snezi, stari pa pravjo da je "slabo vreme"
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> dobr, to pomen da pr nas ni nobenga starga.
<yang> :)
<yang> a si vidu query
<idioterna> sm vidu
<upd> aja a da so pisala za levake tud :)
<upd> *levičarje, moram 1x sprobat enga..
<zdobersek> ma tista posplosena nalivna peresa, k ne puscajo neposusene tinte za sabo
<zdobersek> tko da levicar ne more razmazat
<zdobersek> ko z roko premika od leve proti desni
<upd> ok ql, mja old good times, ko sem dobival slabe ocene k je bil cel zvezek popackan
<yang> ;)
<yang> od nalivnikov smo bli vvsi umazani, tut desnicarji :)
<yang> nekdo v razredu pr nas se je spomnil "igrico" zabijanje nalivnikov cimbolj do mize
<upd> da ampak ne toliko :)
<yang> nekaj casa je slo, potem si ga pa zabil v mizo in skrivil konico, da ni vec pisal
<yang> enno leto smo to igrali in unicili po 3 penkala
<upd> hehe
<dz0ny_> kids, men je sošolc svinčnik v roko zapiču
<dz0ny_> oz amaterji :>
<yang> eni kuliji so pa postali "puske" za pihanje "oslinjenckov" narejenih iz krep brisac za roke, s katerimi si ciljal sosolce/ke
<dz0ny_> hm pri nas so ble radirke
<yang> pr nas ni blo hujsega, v vsem casu ni bil nihce kriticno poskodovan s strani igre, v sosednjem razredu pa so se lovili po razredu, pa je enemu sosolcu en okno odprl/zaloputnil in mu konico prsta odrezal, niso mu ga mogli nazaj prisiti
<dz0ny_> ene par razbitih sip,vrat, petarda na hodniku, dimna na hodniku, drsališče na hodniku, enkrat je torba letela skoz okno
<dz0ny_> aja pa cankarja smo vrgl z stene :>
<zdobersek> jst sem sosolki CD zabrisu v nos
<zdobersek> ponesreci
<zdobersek> ... k smo igral frizbi
<idioterna> mas sreco da zivis v teh casih
<idioterna> loh bi ji glineno tablco.
<zdobersek> ze disketa bi bla bolj nevarna
<zdobersek> ampak smo mel sreco, ker tist bi se lahko koncal prezej hujs
<idioterna> ja
<dz0ny_> mi smo pa truth or dare igral
<dz0ny_> :>
<zdobersek> mi smo pa plese organiziral
<zdobersek> k so nam pomfri v kuhnji cvrl
<zdobersek> mi smo pa sluzil
<dz0ny_> hm tega pr nas ni blo
<dz0ny_> bog ne dej da bi kdo plesu
<dz0ny_> oz takrat ko smo mel ples, sem pokvaru stop po nesrec
<upd> divjaki :)
<dz0ny_> stolp*
<zdobersek> dijaki smo bli pa pol
<zdobersek> tist je blo bolj kul
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Re: [12.04] Težava pri dostopanju do mount-anega Samba share-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42206/#p42206
<upd_> am
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-07
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> HOI
<napsy> dan
<napsy> damn
<napsy> too old for this shit
<napsy> pa studentske zurke
<skyx_> haha
<skyx_> napsy, aj blo prevec vceri ? :D
<napsy> eh ja
<napsy> :)
<napsy> mi ni blo nic jasn dans ko sm vstal
<skyx_> lol :D
<napsy> eh pa se pol spomnem da je sele tork :/
<skyx_> :D
<idioterna> na studentsko zurko si sel?
<napsy> o ja :P
<napsy> fajn videt to mularijo
<napsy> vidis da se zgodba ponavla znova in znova
<idioterna> dunno men se ni zgodila in se mi ne ponavlja
<napsy> o ja pa se ti
<idioterna> really?
<napsy> kolega je mel izselitveno.. v bistvu zadn od znanih ki  je se bil v studentu
<idioterna> aha ja no vids js nism tok social da bi hodu na take zabave
<napsy> eh js sm zarad znanga folka prsu
<napsy> sam tak se pol rade stvari zavlecejo :)
<napsy> nism pa prsu nov folk iskat
<napsy> me res ne zanimajo problemi 20-letnic
<skyx_> napsy, lepo da tako mislis :)
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> .aptf a2query
<jabuk1> /usr/sbin/a2query > apache2
<dz0ny_> sigh
<zdobersek> Sigh no more, no more!
<idioterna> napsy: ampak zvedu si pa jih?
<idioterna> a si mogu ksn iphone skrivit? :)
<napsy> lol
<napsy> nah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v+?
<zdobersek> napsy_: kulk kradejo te geoffryje?
<napsy_> hehe
<napsy_> kokr jih lastniki nastavijo :P
<napsy_> pac ce jih pustijo cez noc na mizi
<napsy_> zginejo
<napsy_> drugc pa niti ne kokr mi je znan
<idioterna> a pol jih ponovno prodate istim lastnikom, al kaj nardite z njimi? :)
<napsy_> bla bi dobra fora :D
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Marker: Tool To Take Screenshots And Share Them Via Google Drive  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mOo9LUYzjkU/marker-tool-to-take-screenshots-and.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not today ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj je bil pa potem vcerej za en praznik?
<dz0ny_> muceniki?
<zdobersek> :| http://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/2igh2v/an_apology_to_the_eu_citizens_from_the_slovenian/
<Pepelka90> An apology to the EU citizens from the Slovenian nation : europe
<Pepelka90> »[Former PM Alenka Bratušek had a hearing regarding her place as the vice president of the EU commission, responsible for the energy union. She...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tebe skoraj nekdo zbil..mene skoraj nekdo zbil
<CrazyLemon> we shared a moment
<CrazyLemon> which has passed
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> but not the v+
<CrazyLemon> its +v btw
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: +v?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<CrazyLemon> and no
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: ViLLΛGE - Wanna Tell You (Henry Krinkle Remix)
<zdobersek> 'enry!
<CrazyLemon> kr kul komad :)
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Manage Your Tasks With QTodoTxt, A Cross-Platform Todo.txt GUI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0AXUwxFUvDA/manage-your-tasks-with-qtodotxt-cross.html
<CrazyLemon> such a boring fight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRddLDynsCs
<Pepelka90> wild kangaroo street fight Aussie style - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »wild kangaroo street fight Ozzy style«
<Sky[x]> kdo ze kaj delal z minimax(racunovodski program) kako sinhronizacijo ?
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/10/check-point-hacks-bugzilla-tracking-system-to-demonstrate-bad-bug/
<Pepelka90> Bugzilla 0-day can reveal 0-day bugs in OSS giants like Mozilla, Red Hat | Ars Technica
<Pepelka90> »Check Point finds a Perl programming language problem that bites the popular bug-tracker.«
<CrazyLemon> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/920176
<Pepelka90> motorola shamu - Geekbench Browser
<Pepelka90> »Benchmark results for a motorola shamu with a Qualcomm Qualcomm processor.«
<dz0ny_> a je ze kdo nardil upgrade na 14.10?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<zdobersek> I no silly! I is Vasily!
<yang> http://jacksonville.com/breaking-news/2014-10-03/story/2-teachers-accused-having-group-sex-16-year-old-student?utm_source=cx
<Pepelka90> 2 teachers accused of having group sex with 16-year-old student | jacksonville.com
<Pepelka90> »GRETNA, La.— Two Destrehan High School teachers accused of having group sex with a student have posted $7,000 cash bonds and been released from custody.«
<yang> Jst nisem mel te srece, da bi spal z uciteljco v katero sem bil zagledan
<zdobersek> nisi bil posiljen
<zdobersek> ti revez ti
<yang> mislim, da je 16 spodnja meja v SLO
<zdobersek> za?
<yang> za sporazumni spolni odnos
<yang> nevem kok je v ZDA, verjetno 18
<yang> z 16 se lahko ze porocis v SLO z soglasjem starsev
<yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_consent
<Pepelka90> Age of consent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> dve sta meji..14 pa 17.99
<CrazyLemon> v slo.
<zdobersek> tell us more Mr. Expert!
<yang> v SLO je 15 pise
<CrazyLemon> <15
<yang> v ameriki mas pa po zveznih drzavah
<CrazyLemon> <15 je pedofilija.. ampak > 15  in < 18 pa če je neki prevelika razlika v letih med osebama je pa tudi kaznivo.. ne spomnem se lih
<CrazyLemon> poguglaj če te res zanima :D
<upd> folk je sam fovs k je pr the letih imel trojcka
<CrazyLemon> d0h :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja tako je tudi v ameriki, ne sme biti prevelika razlika pod 18 letom med spoloma
<CrazyLemon> mislim..razlika je lahko samo ne sme te noben tožit.. :D
<dz0ny_> se ce te mot gres pa k ISIS
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny_> not me seveda :)
<yang> al pa gres k ISS pa se kaj zasluzis
<zdobersek> pa merkas, da ti prav zenska ne sprasi riti
<zdobersek> k pol ni nobenih devic
<dz0ny_> sej so prej :>
<yang> ISS je cleaning firma
<zdobersek> ISS je vesoljsko plovilo
<zdobersek> pac, orbit machinery
<yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISS_A/S
<Pepelka90> ISS A/S - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> nasa cistilka prav "Pa radim za Isusa"
<zdobersek> za koga pa ti delas?
<zdobersek> pazi, da te Sv. Peter ne bo odslovil na vratih!
<yang> http://www.verzi-vici.com/index.php/nebeska-vrata-in-sveti-peter
<Pepelka90> Nebeška vrata in sveti Peter : Verzi-Vici.com
<yang> http://www.verzi-vici.com/index.php/vlak-poln-nun
<Pepelka90> Vlak poln nun : Verzi-Vici.com
<CrazyLemon> na kratko zdobersek .. yang dela za verzi-vici.com :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Jesus-approved?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no.. but francis did semi approve it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa mora fant dobro sluzit, 6 reklam!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa normalno! kdor zna zna!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=802544523138364&set=vb.100001484729095&type=2&theater
<zdobersek> k phoronix!
<Pepelka90> Christian Lucas | Facebook
<Pepelka90> »Jackson fucked up«
<zdobersek> 7 reklam, pa se jebite!
<CrazyLemon> he phucked up
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak!
<zdobersek> !!
<CrazyLemon> phoronix is useful
<zdobersek> hah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hah kaj... kje drugje testirajo latest driverje na ubuntuju K J E ?
<zdobersek> kot da rabis te teste
<CrazyLemon> itak da rabiš
<zdobersek> itak si stuck with APU
<CrazyLemon> pa sej.. in brez phoronixa bi stuckal na sucky nvidii
<CrazyLemon> tko sm pa na radeonu pa Å¡e vedno dobim 60fps pri tf2
<CrazyLemon> ampak moj apu laufa že peto leto brez težav :)
 * CrazyLemon gre preverit datum nakupa
<zdobersek> 5 let? dej bejz
<zdobersek> 3 max
<CrazyLemon> hm..mislu sm da sm ga kupu 09
<CrazyLemon> pa sm ga očitno 11 :D
<CrazyLemon> 19. 09. 2011
<zdobersek> (11:13:29 AM) zdobersek: 3 max
<CrazyLemon> več kot 3!
<zdobersek> rounding off
<dz0ny_> heh
<dz0ny_> a to se igras
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk1> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/250/605/7c6.gif
<dz0ny_> tf2...
<CrazyLemon> seveda..zakaj ne bi :)
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> Å¡e
<zdobersek> shit
<zdobersek> dodged a bullet!
<CrazyLemon> no worries..the bullet would disappear
<yang> Talking about Isus
<yang> 20:59 -!- Isus [~user@0001f68b.user.oftc.net] has joined #oftc
<Gandalfar> dz0ny_, a je sioff crknu?
<dz0ny_> Gandalfar: nope
<Gandalfar> blargh
<Gandalfar> tnx
<dz0ny_> Guest (textual@irc-E8121ABB.static.t-2.net) has quit (Quit: Textual IRC Client: www.textualapp.com) :>
<dz0ny_> hm sam to nis ti
<dz0ny_> dunno zgledas da si gor
<zdobersek> #drama
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-08
<napsy_> lp
<zdobersek> hoi
<dz0ny_> dan
<zdobersek> mhm
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Brackets Editor 0.44 Released With Split View  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Wx8KFP2vOsY/brackets-editor-044-released-with-split.html
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] motokultivator: zip, rar datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42207/#p42207
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Advanced Power Management Tool `TLP` 0.6 Released, Install It In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9GwbyTGfsPc/advanced-power-management-tool-tlp-06.html
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: zip, rar datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42208/#p42208
<CrazyLemon> .imdb earth to echo
<jabuk1> Earth to Echo (2014) 91 min Adventure Family Sci Fi
<jabuk1> Ocena: 5.8/10 (3,435 glasov) MT: 53/100
<jabuk1> After receiving a bizarre series of encrypted messages, a group of kids embark on an adventure with an alien who needs their help.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi862104857/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2183034/
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/gummersbach-completes-switch-open-source
<Pepelka90> Gummersbach completes switch to open source | Joinup
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk1> V petek bo v vzhodni polovici Slovenije sončno. Tudi na zahodu bo oblačnosti nekoliko manj, manjše padavine se bodo občasno pojavljale le v Posočju in deloma v hribih severne Primorske. Pihal bo južni do jugozahodni veter. Še malo topleje bo.V soboto bo večinoma sončno in zelo toplo za ta čas.
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk1> Ponoči in jutri bo v zahodni in deloma osrednji pretežno oblačno, predvsem na Primorskem in Notranjskem bo občasno deževalo. Drugod bo delno jasno, zjutraj bo lahko v zatišnih legah megla. Občasno bo delno jasno tudi ob morju. Pihal bo jugozahodni veter, ob morju jugo.Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 14, ob morju in na Goriškem okoli 16, najvišje dnevne od 17 do 22, ob morju in v vzhodni Sloveniji do okoli 24 stopinj C
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6473d-X-PQM
<Pepelka90> Inside Amy Schumer - Ashley Magdalene - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »If you're a Christian man or woman who is looking to have a discreet sexual encounter with a fellow Christian, then Ashley Magdalene is the service for you. ...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prihodnost AMD-jevih lastniških gonilnikov bo morda bolj odprta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42209/#p42209
<upd> http://www.twitch.tv/sucheth1/
<Pepelka90> Twitch
<zdobersek> ... kaj igra?
<upd> nimam pojma nek parser, pa se mi je zdel zanimiv :)
<CrazyLemon> men zgleda kot apache log :)
<CrazyLemon> z fensi animacijo :)
<CrazyLemon> opazu sm v zelo kratkem času mapi /drk/* pa /cum/
<CrazyLemon> tko da je verjetno porn site :D
<upd> ni porn site, http://suchpool.pw/
<Pepelka90> SuchPool - Cryptocurrency Mining Pools - Stable and Quality mining for the professionnals!
<CrazyLemon> such professionNals :D
<zdobersek> naughty naughty!
<CrazyLemon> its ok man...they are profesionnals
<zdobersek> well that's reassuring
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 31.km  S od CELOVCA (KLAGENFURT, AVSTRIJA) @08/10/2014 17:53:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.9+N,+14.24+E
<zdobersek> whoa!
<yang> Dans sem dobu ta novga za 10 EUR
<zdobersek> ta novga kaj?
<yang> nov bankovec
<yang> Euri drgac glih niso lep denar, vizualno
<skyx_> fak ne morm se spomnt kakose rece seminarska naloga po eng ? :D
<skyx_> google translate prevede v seminar :)
<yang> semen practice
<yang> tut jst nevem
<skyx_> ok
<yang> marsiker denar mi je lepsi kot evri, stare marke, dolarji, funti
<yang> Danes sem bil v diskontu sadja - Derby na Letaliski
<yang> ceprav nimajo nekih diskontnih cen glih
<yang> 95 centov banane, 1,2 EUR ananas in 6.5 EUR mango kila
<yang> se mi zdi da ima hofer priblizno enake cene, ce ne celo nizje
<yang> banane drugo kvaliteto imajo po 40 centov
<zdobersek> 10EUR si placu zanj??
<yang> 10 eur je blo vse skupaj, pac glede na mojo kolicino sadja
<yang> mango je bil 600 gramov
<yang> se pravi 3.56 eur
<yang> kos
<zdobersek> racun or GTFO
<yang> ja sej to so podatki z racuna
<yang> se mi zdi da je vcasih kos manga v hoferju 2 eur
<yang> ceprav ne kupujem manga ponavad
<yang> no v tem diskontu gre na kilazo vse
<yang> ce vzames gajbo banan za 40 centov lahko dobis se kaksne lepe verjetno
<yang> ce prides zgodaj
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kje je ta saša?
<skyx_> nop
<zdobersek> tece
<zdobersek> k forest gump
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek spet?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se kr
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: +v
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you'll need to do smth for that +v
<yang> Racun http://jp.si/IMG_20141008_182508.jpg
<zdobersek> :P
<CrazyLemon> thats what i thought
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu pa tokrat vse kar bi mogu narest je odpret en link z sliko pa povedat mnenje
<CrazyLemon> oh well :D
<CrazyLemon> /s/z/s
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hm?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm what
<zdobersek> nicht kapeesh
<CrazyLemon> nicht matter
<CrazyLemon> skyx_ lahko uporabiš ali essay ali paper.. če je to malo daljše besedilo
<skyx_> CrazyLemon, tnx
<CrazyLemon> ali pa research paper..  karkoli pač ustreza :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: ali obstaja diskontna prodajalna sadja v luki koper (slucajno ves) ?
<idioterna> a ti bi napu zastojn nezrele banane? :)
<yang> jst mam raje nezrele kot zrele
<yang> zrele so po 40 centov
<yang> pri nezrelih traja se kak teden, da postanejo "zrele"
<yang> torej jih imas lahko dalj casa
<jabuk1> M 1.7 > 3.km  J od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @08/10/2014 18:41:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.44+N,+15.27+E
<yang> grem smuti delat
<CrazyLemon> yang ne
<CrazyLemon> luka koper nima nič s tem sadjem razen da ga pretovori iz ladje v hladilnike
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQzqjPx-50Y
<Pepelka90> Double Exposure - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> double exposure.. nexus 9 and nexus 6??
<CrazyLemon> tale steam client je f'ed up.. daš pause pri downloadu on pa še naprej downloada
<CrazyLemon> removeaš predmet iz download queue on še naprej downloada
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> reporta crash
<dz0ny_> in the other hand
<dz0ny_> cloudi ze cel dan ne delajo
<dz0ny_> .aptf mk-build-deps
<jabuk1> /usr/bin/mk-build-deps > devscripts
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-09
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> dan banda :D
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka90> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<idioterna> dan
<miha> oo :)
 * miha se zabava, kak fail je apple
<idioterna> a iphone zvijas
<Sky[x]> lol
<miha> idioterna: ne, gledal in spraševal sem, zakaj mi amazon s3 upload ne dela na ios8... in uspel so izumit PUT z If-Modified-Since
<idioterna> a
<miha> in zdj se mora cel svet prilagajat :D
<miha> idioterna: https://github.com/aws/aws-sdk-js/issues/376
<Pepelka90> PutObject on IOS 8 · Issue #376 · aws/aws-sdk-js · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »aws-sdk-js - AWS SDK for JavaScript in the browser and Node.js«
<idioterna> aha ja
<miha> če bi kdo drug to naredil kot apple, bi ga raztrgal, tud M$ IE
<idioterna> sej IE je ze raztrgan
<miha> :)
<miha> idioterna: men je vseen, ta fix mi zadostuje, pa *** se mi za apple
<miha> ampak smešn mi je
<idioterna> a fan base
<miha> ja, da je tolk fanov za predrag hardware in slab software :D
<miha> sj veš.. http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/iphone-6-vs-nexus-4-silly-comparison-apple-crushes-lgs-smartphone-1465284 :D
<Pepelka90> iPhone 6 vs Nexus 4: A Silly Comparison - Apple Crushes LG's Smartphone
<Pepelka90> »Why Apple iPhone 6 cannot be compared to Google Nexus 4«
<dz0ny_> a tole sem ze pokazal https://github.com/oerdnj/deb.sury.org/issues/27
<Pepelka90> Broken package install libapache2-mpm-itk (2.4.7-02-1.1+deb.sury.org~trusty+1) · Issue #27 · oerdnj/deb.sury.org · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »deb.sury.org - Public bugreports for anything ppa:ondrej/*«
<dz0ny_> Bad news:
<dz0ny_> 15:11 < daemonkeeper> That is, you can not really reliably upgrade from the jessie version with mpm-itk to mod-itk. It works for Wheezy->Jessie
<dz0ny_> It also means that Ubuntu users are screwed...
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> I wish we could blame systemd.... :>
<idioterna> one can always blame systemd
<dz0ny_> tole mi je sploh vsec https://github.com/oerdnj/deb.sury.org/issues/27#issuecomment-58178937
<Pepelka90> Broken package install libapache2-mpm-itk (2.4.7-02-1.1+deb.sury.org~trusty+1) · Issue #27 · oerdnj/deb.sury.org · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »deb.sury.org - Public bugreports for anything ppa:ondrej/*«
<dz0ny_> k ist kos sw dela na vsakemu cloudu drugace
<miha> dz0ny_: men je všeč "ubuntu users are screwed"
<dz0ny_> ista verzija even
<zdobersek> even!
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prihodnost AMD-jevih lastniških gonilnikov bo morda bolj odprta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42210/#p42210
<miha> eno prašanje... rad bi ajax povezavo mel odprto dokler ni novega, torej long poll... zdj pa če dam transfer encoding chunked, lahko takoj dam CORS accept origin headerje... sam na določenih browserjih se že konča request takrat.. jst bi rad šele ko je konc :)
<miha> a je kaka dobra rešitev?
<miha> na desktopu dela to super, tu gledam na starejšem androidu pa ne
<miha> takoj je konc, ko Å¡e prazen response.
<idioterna> ne verjamem da je ksn easy workaround
<miha> hm gledam zdj loge, morda prehitr sklepam :)
<miha> moja krivda, res je blo takoj konc, ker sem vračal invalid session :D
 * miha idiot
<dz0ny_> miha: CORS headers moras dat takoj
<dz0ny_> k pravilno spisana zadeva mora prvo OPTIONS zahtevat
<dz0ny_> sele pol gres GET /neki neki
<miha> dz0ny_: kul.. jquery z x browserjem je pravilno napisan ane? :D
<dz0ny_> ne :)
<dz0ny_> sadly
<miha> :)
<miha> od včeri uporabljam nodejs in redis za push, jutri pa še session kodo prestavim v to
<miha> upam, da se splača :D
<miha> vsaj za push se...
<miha> namest apache
<dz0ny_> Slowloris si že slišal
<miha> dz0ny_: slišal
<miha> hm
<miha> kaj naj, omejim povezave na ip'
<miha> ?
<dz0ny_> da se ne boš sam ddosal :)
<miha> haha
<miha> ma saj je timeout
<dz0ny_> ne pomaga :)
<dz0ny_> odpres 10k povezav, blurp
<dz0ny_> no sam je odvisn od hw
<miha> kolk pa je default za debian 64 bit zdj?
<miha> povezav?
<miha> a lahk to pogledam?
<miha> kolk odprtih povezav mam lahk
<miha> dz0ny_: al naj rajš nginx al kej dam spredaj?
<dz0ny_> php to?
<dz0ny_> miha: ^
<miha> dz0ny_: nodejs
<dz0ny_> static files tud?
<dz0ny_> pol kr ja
<dz0ny_> pa ngx-mod-speed od gugla
<miha> ne, node mam zaenkrat sam za dinamične zadeve
<miha> apache mi zaenkrat čist kul
<dz0ny_> mpm-event?
<dz0ny_> k preforka ne rabis
<dz0ny_> da ti zre ram bz
<dz0ny_> k nodejs zna bit vcasih potraten
<miha> aja?
<miha> jst glih dal nodejs ker so rekl, da manj kuri rama za odprte idle povezave
<dz0ny_> true
<miha> zaenkrat ga mam za push
<miha> pač če je kej v redis, takoj vrnem odgovor, sicer nastavim timeout pa ga dam v seznam povezav za userja
<miha> pol pa ob push poiščem odprte povezave pa jim dam svež odgovor pa zaprem
<miha> če pa je  timeout, pa rečem da nič ni
<miha> bo za prvo silo?
<miha> http://blog.nemikor.com/2010/05/21/long-polling-in-nodejs/ tkole nekak
<Pepelka90> Nemikor Blog » Long polling in Node.js
<Pepelka90> »Long polling in Node.js«
<dz0ny_> en primer radioterminal api nodejs(+3 http client libs, redis lib) 500mb vs go(1 http lib, redis) 10mb
<dz0ny_> ;D
<miha> dz0ny_: ma mene bolj zanima, kolk skuri na povezavo
<miha> server ma kr dost rama
<miha> sam nočem, da počepne že pr par sto userjih
<dz0ny_> naah
<dz0ny_> 512mb za 1k
<dz0ny_> http://socket.io/docs/
<Pepelka90> Socket.IO — Docs
<dz0ny_> zmore 2k pri tolk
<dz0ny_> pa se ws e
<dz0ny_> pri pache dej keepalive off
<dz0ny_> ker mas zarad tega odprte povezave po nepotrebnem
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Add Launchpad PPAs In Debian Via `add-apt-repository` Command  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ugm2cQWl-t4/how-to-add-launchpad-ppas-in-debian-via.html
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: LightDM GTK+ Greeter Settings GUI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5rwP3i3py7k/lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings-gui.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2014/10/ce_ste_v_zadnjih_12_letih_kupili_red_bull_vam_dolgujejo_denar.aspx
<Pepelka90> Če ste v zadnjih 12 letih kupili Red Bull, vam dolgujejo denar | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka90> »Red Bull mora tistim, ki so med 1. januarjem 2002 in 3. oktobrom 2014 kupili energijsko pijačo, plačati osem evrov oziroma jim podariti kupon za nakup njihovih proizvodov v višini 12 evrov.«
<zdobersek> best deal ever
<yang> CrazyLemon: in kako dokazes da si ga kupil, z racunom :) ?
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj pa če bi prebral novico :)
<yang> ok
<yang> ;)
<zdobersek> a pol ti ne da kril?
<CrazyLemon> baje da ne
<zdobersek> damn
<CrazyLemon> mateschitz je dobu krila ..drugi pa ne :/
<zdobersek> !g mateschitz
<Pepelka90> Dietrich Mateschitz - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietrich_Mateschitz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a je to zlahta?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i can not comment on that
<zdobersek> "Ima sina, rojenega leta 1993."
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: s to ti?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i can comment on that
<zdobersek> good for you
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo ta prekleti nexus 6 da si lahko kupim že telefon
<CrazyLemon> kmalu bo mesec dni smartphone free
<zdobersek> fairphone?
<zdobersek> si razmislju?
<CrazyLemon> sm..doesnt seem fair when you have to pay that much money
<zdobersek> bratranca rufn
<CrazyLemon> mateschitza ? naah
<zdobersek> GOTCHA
<CrazyLemon> lp :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @09.10.2014 20:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 78%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:11:31, Kulminacija: 12:50:23, Sončni zahod: 18:29:14
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 17min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> CrazyLemon: a se ti pises isto ko on, naj ti kak miljon nakaze za dobre sorodstvene odnose
<zdobersek> or lack thereof
<Sky[x]> lp
<upd> .napoved lj
<jabuk1> Ponoči in jutri bo v zahodni in delu osrednje Slovenije zmerno do pretežno oblačno, predvsem ponekod na severnem Primorskem in Notranjskem bo občasno deževalo. Drugod bo precej jasno. Pihal bo jugozahodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 8 do 16, najvišje dnevne od 18 do 23, ob morju in v vzhodni Sloveniji do okoli 25 stopinj C.
<Sky[x]> toplo toplo :)
<upd> ja pri nas Å¡e lastovke letajo
<upd> enih 6 jih je Å¡e ostalo
<upd> pa jim ni jasno toplo je za jest pa nimajo velik
<Sky[x]> upd: den mi povej en wireframe wool free rabim
<Sky[x]> da zrisem za en web :)
<upd> sploh nimam pojma kaj si napisal
<upd> wool ?
<Sky[x]> wireframe tool *
<Sky[x]> :D
<upd> nimam pojma nisem web guy
<Sky[x]> https://balsamiq.com
<Sky[x]> tole sem iskal enkrat ze delal s tem pa je vredu :)
<upd> a to je neka fora podobno kot macromedia dreamweaver
<upd> https://moqups.com/
<Pepelka90> Online Vector Based Mockup & Wireframe Tool · Moqups
<Pepelka90> »The most stunning HTML5 App for creating high fidelity, resolution independent SVG mockups and wireframes!«
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-10
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: https://cacoo.com/lang/en/sample?ref=header
<Pepelka90> Cacoo - Create diagrams online Real time collaboration - Samples - Flowchart
<dz0ny_> tole jaz uporabljam
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, o nice to vem da si mi enkrat ze predlagal :)
<dz0ny_> drgac je pa tud un moqups
<dz0ny_> kul
<miha> sasa84 ma rojstn dan :D bo zurka?
<idioterna> zdej ne zura vec, k je laufat zacela
<miha> aja?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> bo slank ratala
<miha> Å¡e bolj?
<idioterna> enim ni vsec to ampak jebiga, rule #1 je cardio
<miha> bah cardio, !g she squats
<Pepelka90> Yeah, She Squats. | Facebook https://www.facebook.com/yeahshesquats
<idioterna> cardio.
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO9ZwrANzlI
<Pepelka90> ALTERIAN MFX: ZOMBIELAND Rule #1: CARDIO - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Rule #1 for survival in ZOMBIELAND: "CARDIO" For behind the scenes photos and more, check out Alterian's Website and Facebook page: http://alterianinc.com/ F...«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @10.10.2014 8:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 89%  delno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:12:51, Kulminacija: 12:50:06, Sončni zahod: 18:27:22
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 14min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, zrihtal sem shippable.com CI :)
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/pfrtv6H.gif
<Gandalfar> .plosk
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/uOtALBE.gif
<miha> a je kak ios ali windows phone razvijalec tle?
<miha> oziroma phonegap? :D
<miha> zelo bi rad mel kak phonegap plugin ki bi securerandom byte dobil glede na platformo http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/2152/do-mobile-oss-provide-crypto-quality-randomness
<Pepelka90> cryptography - Do mobile OS's provide crypto-quality randomness? - Information Security Stack Exchange
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] motokultivator: Re: zip, rar datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42211/#p42211
<Sky[x]> ma kdo idejo
<Sky[x]> en xml fajl catam da mi pokaze preko interfaca ker nimam dostopa ssh
<Sky[x]> in zgleda da je strip tags in nic ne vidim kaj je v xml notr :)
<Sky[x]> bom probal dat grep pa poskusit najdt tist podatek ki ga iscem ce druzga ne :)
<miha> replace "<","&lt;" replace ">","&gt;"
<miha> kej v tem stilu?
<Sky[x]> al pa to ja
<Sky[x]> zdj sem kr grep dal :)
<Sky[x]> miha, www.shippable.com si probam usposobit za CI in kr zgleda neki ne prebere dobr iz loga kolk testov je slo skozi pa koliko je failal
<Sky[x]> in vedno pise 0 za vse :D
<Sky[x]> a ma github oak image uploader ko pisem en issue pa gledam kam se sploh nalovda sliko
<Sky[x]> k jo mors preko ene syntaze nalovdat da jo prikaze
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] PSA: Netflix Now Works On Ubuntu, No Hacks Required  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/o3UHSAvfE78/psa-netflix-ubuntu-now-working-box
<miha> Encrypted Media Extension torej zdaj tud na chrome lunixih? napredek :D
<miha> počas bo kaj delal brez flasha  :)
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: sej rabis sam xunit file nardit....
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, ja sam zgleda da jim ne sparsa pravilno, to je en service
<Sky[x]> shippable.com sem si usposobil za CI pa jim to jebe
<Sky[x]> je pa free pa private :)
<CrazyLemon> sup
<dz0ny_> PETEK
<dz0ny_> yay
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> men je ratal skor 12 ur spat
<dz0ny_> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> delayed jetlag al kaj
<dz0ny_> mja 7 je bil rekord ta teden
<lynxlynxlynx> včeri me je zbudila luna, tolk je blo svetlo, potem danes pa bum, kar skoraj poldne
<CrazyLemon> včeraj luna
<CrazyLemon> danes sonce
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa jutri?
<CrazyLemon> apokalipsa??
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kje si se pa potepal??
<CrazyLemon> dolgo te ni bilo videt :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nz
<lynxlynxlynx> bblunch
<CrazyLemon> o fajn :)
 * CrazyLemon just had lunch
<dz0ny_> jutr ebola
<CrazyLemon> ombola?
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim, da tam ni Å¡e noben fasal
<lynxlynxlynx> jshon kul
<zdobersek> tell us more.
<CrazyLemon> json for jews?
<lynxlynxlynx> for shel
<lynxlynxlynx> shell
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/kate-upton-v-ljubljani.html !!!!!
<Pepelka90> 24ur.com - Kate Upton 'na skrivaj' obiskala Ljubljano
<Pepelka90> »Ameriški fotomodel in igralko, bujno 22-letno Kate Upton, so danes nekateri imeli možnost v Ljubljani srečati oz. jo videti tudi na štiri oči, saj naj bi, kot nam je znano, snemala oglas z režiserjem Garyjem Shorom.«
<lynxlynxlynx> sem gledal tab completion za js - če imam kaj podobnega grepu za json in bam
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: your loss
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: your loss?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek our*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: your, mostly
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek did you see the fappening ? its was our loss!
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<idioterna> there is no loss
<idioterna> lublana je polna takih.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<zdobersek> na ja, danes je pac ena vec tam
<yang> CrazyLemon: dans sem vidu najmanj 5 takih
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-11
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] grofaty: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42212/#p42212
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @11.10.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 90%  delno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:14:10, Kulminacija: 12:49:50, Sončni zahod: 18:25:30
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lisca
<jabuk1> ARSO: Lisca (943m): 14°C @11.10.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 77%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:11:10, Kulminacija: 12:46:47, Sončni zahod: 18:22:25
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> Wikipedia is switching to HHVM https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikipedia_Signpost/2014-10-08/Technology_report
<Pepelka90> Wikipedia:Wikipedia Signpost/2014-10-08/Technology report - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: hvala
<idioterna> np
<dz0ny_> http://pritunl.com/#promo
<Pepelka90> Pritunl - Enterprise VPN Server
<Pepelka90> »Free enterprise VPN server management software. User management for large cloud networks.«
<dz0ny_> openvpn foss
<dz0ny_> krasna zadeva
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, sem vidu ja ql zgleda
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, si ze sprobal ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.citylab.com/commute/2014/10/if-bicycles-took-up-as-much-space-as-cars/381300/
<Pepelka90> If Bicycles Took Up as Much Space as Cars ... - CityLab
<Pepelka90> »Bicycling advocates in Latvia braved the rain for a witty demonstration on the humble bike&#39;s economy of space.«
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42213/#p42213
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: jp 10 min svichnu vse na RT :>
<Sky[x]> huh zakon :D
<mlosnik> katerega se naj lotim? Rails or Django?
<mlosnik> (nočem obeh)
<zdobersek> ruby al python? kaj ti je blizje?
<mlosnik> za katerega je večje povpraševanje v Slo?
<zdobersek> idioterna: ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ?
<dz0ny_> django
<dz0ny_> python
<zdobersek> \o/
<dz0ny_> but I'am biased :>
<dz0ny_> sigh kaj je ze una privat job board
<dz0ny_> sec
<CrazyLemon> sec je minila like 10min nazaj
<zdobersek> tick tock
<dz0ny_> mja
<dz0ny_> gmail ma dost msg
<idioterna> zdobersek: ?
<idioterna> aja
<zdobersek> ja
<idioterna> mlosnik: js se vec gibljem v krogih kjer iscejo django
<yang> Django unchained
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24°C @11.10.2014 16:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 53%  delno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:14:10, Kulminacija: 12:49:50, Sončni zahod: 18:25:30
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 11ur 11min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/mmc-priporoca/tetovaze-iz-jla-ja-od-izraza-ponosa-spominov-na-preteklost-do-obcutkov-sramu/348438
<Pepelka90> Tetovaže iz JLA-ja: Od izraza ponosa, spominov na preteklost do občutkov sramu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka90> »Vojašnice in barake JLA-ja so bile velika tovarna tetovaž, ki jih raziskovalec tega področja Sandi Abram razume kot "klasično ljudsko obrt v ljudski armadi".«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, vagrant me spet zeza hehe :D
<Sky[x]> neki ga NFS zjebe
<Sky[x]> in ko ga rebootam zgubim en vendor ki ga skozi composer nalozim grr
<CrazyLemon> .imdb citizenfour
<jabuk1> Citizenfour (2014) 114 min Documentary
<jabuk1> Ocena: 9/10 (19 glasov) MT: write review
<jabuk1> A documentarian and a reporter travel to Hong Kong for the first of many meetings with Edward Snowden.
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4044364/
<AndroUser> ?? Kdo to bere?
<idioterna> kdo kaj bere?
<AndroUser> Idioterna, sam da bereš, testiram.. Hvala za odgovor..
<idioterna> ok.
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-12
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 11.km  V od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @12/10/2014 06:28:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+13.28+E
<jabuk1> M 1.4 > 11.km  Z od BREGINJA @12/10/2014 07:11:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+13.29+E
<jabuk1> M 1.4 > 9.km SZ od BREGINJA @12/10/2014 07:11:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.34+E
<CrazyLemon> https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/10/10/core-secrets/
<Pepelka90> Core Secrets: NSA Saboteurs in China and Germany - The Intercept
<Pepelka90> »The National Security Agency has had agents in China, Germany, and South Korea working on programs that use “physical subversion” to infiltrate and compromise networks and devices, according to documents obtained by The Intercept. The agency has used “under cover” operatives to gain access to sensitive data and systems in the global communications industry, and these secret agents may have even dealt with American firms.«
<Gregor3000> khm... a uporabnik si sam naredi SSH ključ na svojem računalniku in g apotem prestavi na strežnik (public del)?
<Gregor3000> to je verjetno lažje a ne?
<CrazyLemon> http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/11/edward-snowden-new-yorker-festival/
<Pepelka90> Edward Snowden’s Privacy Tips: “Get Rid Of Dropbox,” Avoid Facebook And Google | TechCrunch
<Pepelka90> »According to Edward Snowden, people who care about their privacy should stay away from popular consumer Internet services like Dropbox, Facebook, and Google...«
<CrazyLemon> oh noes!
<zdobersek> oh yeses!
<zdobersek> deletedeletedelete
<zdobersek> ne se pustit condoleezi
<CrazyLemon> so we should all use icloud and ms 1drive???
<zdobersek> pa z vrvico zvezane jogurtove loncke
<CrazyLemon> matr si car
 * CrazyLemon gre po jogurt
<CrazyLemon> hvala ker si me spomnu :)
<CrazyLemon> mu vita :)
<zdobersek> 10EUR
<CrazyLemon> post your information on pvt and you'll recieve 10EUR by mail
<CrazyLemon> what the hell.. chromeos ne podpira ext2/3/4 na zunanjih medijih
<zdobersek> I don't even!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sej ni priporočljivo
<dz0ny_> isto kot ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj ga pol uporabljaš?? :)
<dz0ny_> kernel bo Å¡e vedno podpiral
<dz0ny_> sam v UI ne bo obcije format as ext4
<dz0ny_> jaz nikol ne dajem ext4 na usb ključ
<CrazyLemon> tudi read/write ne bo mogoč
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> i don't care
<CrazyLemon> well i do!
<dz0ny_> to ni fs za nosenje podatkov okol
<dz0ny_> in to bi moral vedt
<CrazyLemon> sicer itak ne nameravam chromeos-a met ampak i do care
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> troll
<dz0ny_> jaz sem že dvakrat zgubu podatke k sem ponesreč z nogo prtisnu master switch na podaljšku
<dz0ny_> je bil sam empty file
<dz0ny_> 2h of work gone
<dz0ny_> poof
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tko k nimaš dropboxa :)
<dz0ny_> ne sem mel git
<dz0ny_> pa sem sam --reset naredu
<CrazyLemon> git shmit
<dz0ny_> tko da ni blo treba z začetka jit :>
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Fickle Friends - Swim
<zdobersek> Condi don't have those problems
<CrazyLemon> http://www.techmania.it/google-nexus-5-16gb-nero.html
<Pepelka90> GOOGLE NEXUS 5 16GB NERO - Techmania, maniaci della tecnologia
<Pepelka90> »Il nuovo smartphone di Google.Con il Nexus 5 puoi catturare la spontaneità di un momento o un evento memorabile come mai prima d'ora. Con tecnologia Android 4.4 KitKat, è il più sottile e veloce tra i telefoni Nexus.«
<CrazyLemon> waaaat.. 100 bl poceni kot pri nas
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: zip, rar datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42215/#p42215
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, uporabljal ze kdaj tole https://github.com/jakubroztocil/httpie
<Sky[x]> ?
<Pepelka90> jakubroztocil/httpie · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »httpie - HTTPie is a command line HTTP client, a user-friendly cURL replacement.«
<dz0ny_>  Sky[x] nope
<dz0ny_> curl rocks :>
 * CrazyLemon was expecting that answer
<dz0ny_> https://latest.glowing-bear.org/#
<dz0ny_> ups
<dz0ny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> ti pa tvoj weechat :)
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/pN5vf23UcO4
<Pepelka90> Girl is trying too hard to take a selfie for a whole minute - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<Pepelka90> »Girl trying to take a selfie for a whole minute«
<dz0ny_> joy 12 Oct 20:47:26 ntpdate[18826]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset 97.441678 sec
<CrazyLemon> to ni niti 100s
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ten Years of Ubuntu — User Survey  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/b0lfhZIDlLA/ten-years-ubuntu-user-survey
<jabuk1> M 1.8 > 5.km SZ od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @12/10/2014 23:18:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.35+N,+16.31+E
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 5.km SZ od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @12/10/2014 23:17:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.35+N,+16.31+E
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] yast: Re: Ogled Siol TViN na Ubuntuju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42216/#p42216
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-05
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2015/01/21/sneak-chocolate-american-cinema/
<Pepelka> How to sneak chocolate into an American Cinema | The Poke
<Pepelka> »&nbsp;«
<zdobersek> u not u when u hungry
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-ZNzqDrDzs
<Pepelka> #hekerji.si teaser: xZy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »#hekerji.si je dokumentarni film o razvoju hekerske scene v Sloveniji v zadnjih 20 letih. Premiera filma bo 22. oktobra 2015 ob 19.30 v Kinu Šiška.«
<CrazyLemon> new teaser!!!!1
<napsy> wow
<napsy> ker spektakularen teaser :)
<zdobersek> 10k o' what?
<napsy> maraka
<CrazyLemon> 10k of tolars!
<CrazyLemon> SIT man..SIT!
<CrazyLemon> gimme the SIT!
<zdobersek> rrrrreeekt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqRCUn4YRZU
<Pepelka> #hekerji.si teaser: sk8r - YouTube
<Pepelka> »#hekerji.si je dokumentarni film o razvoju hekerske scene v Sloveniji v zadnjih 20 letih. Premiera filma bo 22. oktobra 2015 ob 19.30 v Kinu Šiška.«
<zdobersek> kretoti
<zdobersek> kok so to ddosal
<zdobersek> is 1Mbit UL linije? oy vey
<CrazyLemon> naah.. prek routerjev vrjetno
<CrazyLemon> joomla je bila tudi popularna v tistih časih.. s svojimi luknjami :)
<napsy> oh lord, joomla
<napsy> js sm mel profesorja v srednji ko je ratu cel trd ce je slisu za joomlo
<zdobersek> jst sem najvecjo pizdarijo delu, k sem s curlom POSTal po anketah
<zdobersek> napsy: .... kako trd?
<napsy> na hard, man
<pitastrudl> ah
<pitastrudl> to je v četrtek
<pitastrudl> takrat sem v kopru
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<zdobersek> loh pa shekas kogarkoli, k ma film na disku
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi meli live stream!
<pitastrudl> sam res
<zdobersek> via silverlight
<zdobersek> because microsoft.si
<pitastrudl> wot
<zdobersek> yes!!
<CrazyLemon> danes bo perfektn dan za en giro.. do you concur zdobersek
<zdobersek> prolly not
<zdobersek> well, maybe
<CrazyLemon> definetley
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> definitely*
<zdobersek> jebemti
<zdobersek> vroce je zunaj
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 15.6°C @05.10.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% zahodnik 4.2 m/s (15.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:03:05, Kulminacija: 10:48:40, Sončni zahod: 16:34:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 31min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> na javoru je blo tut 15
<zdobersek> gopro footage or it didn't happen
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 20.9°C @05.10.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75% severozahodnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:08:50, Kulminacija: 10:54:49, Sončni zahod: 16:40:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 31min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon je kr lepo zuni
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope
<pitastrudl> wat
<CrazyLemon> its beautiful!
<pitastrudl> ok, agreed
<pitastrudl> kaj kdo ve kak bi tukaj naredil da mi ne bi bilo treba podatkov vedno vnašat http://www.famnit.upr.si/sl/studenti/urniki_wise/groups.php oz izbirati
<Pepelka> Programi - Wise Timetable
<napsy> natisnes si urnik
<zdobersek> ddosej
<pitastrudl> napsy sam se spreminja oz updejta vsake tok cajta afaik
<pitastrudl> exportanje pa ne dela oz so samo termini brez imena predmetov itd..
<napsy> naredis POST na stran
<napsy> pa dobis ven proper html
<napsy> dumpnes v en tmp fajl pa odpres browser
<napsy> ce ni kak js vmes
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: odpres v chrome, odpres dev console vpišeš podatke,
<dz0ny> klikneš na psot v network pannel
<dz0ny> copy as curl
<dz0ny> curl url_iz_netwrok_copy_as_curl > urnik.html
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: naredi da ti 1x na uro potegne iCalendar dol pa ti ga importa :)
<pitastrudl> Sky[x] ne dela njihov export for some reaosn
<Sky[x]> jeba
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Sky[x]> sux
<napsy> tist kar je dz0ny rekel, pa das v cron
<pitastrudl> uhhh ok
<dz0ny>  Vzporedno programiranje lol
<napsy> to naj bi bil pair programming? :D
<dz0ny> I have a feeling that translation is not correct
<idioterna> pear programming
<napsy> al pa beer programming
<pitastrudl> dz0ny http://i.imgur.com/DkzsHZX.png to?
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: a to mas kak dodatk za copy as cURL?
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: da
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ne to je default :>
<pitastrudl> Sky[x] not that i know of
<dz0ny> for like 2-3 years
<pitastrudl> dz0ny kaj v winshih dam to sam v html fajl?
<napsy> js tut mam to :)
<dz0ny> ah winsi
<dz0ny> hm
<Sky[x]> pa res ups :)
<CrazyLemon> powershell it!
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: ^^
<pitastrudl> how do i powershell
<pitastrudl> D:
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: tebe pa ni blo na webcamp zagreb? :)
<dz0ny> vpraši profesorja
<CrazyLemon> win tipka -> powershell
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: nope
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: anything interesting?
<Sky[x]> niti ne
<Sky[x]> mogoce ene 2 predavanja k si morm se mal pogledat ce se splaca to delat k mi mal overhead delujejo zadeve :)
<dz0ny> cevapi pa beer?
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: do share
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: na faksu bi te prvo moral naucit kako se poheka lastno stran Å¡ole
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: https://2015.webcampzg.org/talks/view/the-api-of-the-api/
<dz0ny> like they do it at MIT
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: to se gre zdej davčna aka furs z blagajnami
<dz0ny> majo json api :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: nek JSON ext uporablja in pol stvari drugace fura
<Sky[x]> aja hehe
<pitastrudl> dz0ny mja
<pitastrudl> sm zagnal ubuntu na laptopu
<dz0ny> its glorified wsdl in json
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: no pol pa to k dobiš > urnik.html
<dz0ny> pa maš
<dz0ny> lahko pa se še mal scrapinga učiš
<Sky[x]> www.parser.com
<Sky[x]> ?
<dz0ny> pa še kej bl berljivega nardiš
<Sky[x]> sorry: https://parse.com/
<Pepelka> Parse
<Pepelka> »Focus on creating unique & engaging apps on any platform. We take care of everything else your app needs, from the core of your app to analytics and push notifications.«
<dz0ny> https://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/scraping-html-documents-require-post-data-yql-7775.html
<Pepelka> Scraping HTML documents that require POST data with YQL | ydntwoblog - Yahoo
<Pepelka> »YQL is a great tool to scrape HTML from the web and turn it into data to reuse. This is not an illegal act as it can be very useful to reuse information. Using the in-built YQL table for html allows you to scrape any HTML that allows the YQL server to access it. Continue reading →«
<dz0ny> lol tale api ma username in password endpoint
<dz0ny> pa zgleda da je baza neki kar spominja na mongodb id
<dz0ny> :evil_eyes:
<zdobersek> #hekerji.si/2
<zdobersek> starring dz0ny
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/46wxa57.png kaj mi nek prompt  odpre
<pitastrudl> ne gre naredit fjala
<pitastrudl> fajla*
<napsy> something's amiss
<pitastrudl> indeed it is
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> nevermind
<pitastrudl> done
<pitastrudl> pomoje bil problem ker sem kopiral to iz windowsov pa lepil v ubuntu terminalu
<pitastrudl> pa sem Å¡el skupirat na ubuntu
<zdobersek> me in bike life https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPHnqI13vPk
<Pepelka> Il Lombardia 2015 - Fabulous descent Vincenzo Nibali Civiglio - YouTube
<pitastrudl> pa je skopiral velik več
<Pepelka> »Join us at: https://facebook.com/PeterSagFan and Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/Peter_SagFan«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you wish
<pitastrudl> to sam idioterna lahk
<idioterna> m?
<idioterna> kva to
<pitastrudl> kartoffel
<pitastrudl> dz0ny hvala za linke se bom probal naučit "scrapanje"
<pitastrudl> you know it's bad when the pizza delivery line is busy
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> scrap that shit boy..scrap it
 * pitastrudl scrapes CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> thats the spot
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> PSU je glasen
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> Å¡e v garanciji, phew
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wth http://watme.herokuapp.com/ ? :)
<CrazyLemon> its the same link
<zdobersek> wat
<CrazyLemon> crashnu je že prej
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj zdej?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj kaj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: veter piha.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek niti ne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk km?
<zdobersek> kolk h?
<zdobersek> niti nimam idej, kam se naj zapelem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 50km, 2h neki v tem smislu
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce bi sel pred tretjo, al po cetrti
<CrazyLemon> js grme okrog četrte..če bo slučajno še bratranec šel zraven
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi šel že zdaj
<zdobersek> kter disaster http://www.pro-vreme.net/index.php?id=2000&m=5
<Pepelka> Pro-Vreme.net - 5 dnevna vremenska napoved PROFKO
<Pepelka> »Vreme in podnebje. Vremenska napoved za Slovenijo, Hrvaško in Evropo. WRF Vse o vremenu, spletne kamere in še mnogo več. Vreme, vreme, vreme in še enkrat vreme.5 dnevna vremenska napoved PROFKO«
<CrazyLemon> sux to be you!
<CrazyLemon> meni za četrtek in petek kaže da ne bo dežja
<zdobersek> v sredo boste plaval http://www.pro-vreme.net/index.php?id=2000&m=12
<Pepelka> Pro-Vreme.net - 5 dnevna vremenska napoved PROFKO
<Pepelka> »Vreme in podnebje. Vremenska napoved za Slovenijo, Hrvaško in Evropo. WRF Vse o vremenu, spletne kamere in še mnogo več. Vreme, vreme, vreme in še enkrat vreme.5 dnevna vremenska napoved PROFKO«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bo hudo..5.8mm
<CrazyLemon> sam čez vikend spet veter..that sux
<zdobersek> sux to be you!
<CrazyLemon> it does
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/razkrinkali-preprodajalce-mamil-in-zasegli-75-kilogramov-konoplje/375594
<Pepelka> Razkrinkali preprodajalce mamil in zasegli 75 kilogramov konoplje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Gorenjski kriminalisti so razkrinkali kriminalno združbo, ki se je več let ukvarjala s proizvodnjo in preprodajo prepovedanih drog. Zaplenili so več kot 75 kilogramov konoplje in 89 sadik.«
<CrazyLemon> so many (cookies) wont be baked
<idioterna> totally ja
<idioterna> vrtnar zaprt, zidar pa na prostosti!
<napsy> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/moja_sluzba/novice/2015/10/svedska_sesturni_delovnik.aspx
<Pepelka> Kako se Švedski obrestuje poskus šesturnega delovnika | Moja služba - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Večja produktivnost, bolj učinkovito in dobro opravljeno delo, zadovoljnejši zaposleni, manjša fluktuacija delovne sile, a dražja delovna sila. To so rezultati švedskega poskusa skrajšanega delovnika.«
<CrazyLemon> lucky bastards
<pitastrudl> ja fak
<pitastrudl> spet bo pomankljaj travce
<pitastrudl> rip
<idioterna> a se ti zdi da bo?
<pitastrudl> sej je že blo neki mal
<pitastrudl> vsaj lokalni v ljubljani so isto padl
<pitastrudl> eh
<idioterna> dunno moja mama si sama vsadi
<pitastrudl> ne kadim tak pogosto sam ko se rabi bi blo fajn imeti
<idioterna> js nikol se nism kadil
<idioterna> sam butast se mi zdi da folk k se hoce napit gre v trgovino
<idioterna> folk k se hoce zadet more pa neki mutit
<pitastrudl> mhm
<zdobbie> he rode a bit and it was quite OK
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<CrazyLemon> he rode quite a bit and it was great
<CrazyLemon> v primerjavi s petkom se mi je zdelo kod da sem Å¡el veliko dlje.. razlika v km pa je tam okrog dveh treh km
<CrazyLemon> ni pa bilo vetra \o/
<CrazyLemon> razlika je bila natanko 1.2km :ČD
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<CrazyLemon> zdelo se je pa veliko več
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/10/05/android-6-0-factory-images-are-live-for-the-nexus-5-6-7-9-and-player/
<Pepelka> Android 6.0 Factory Images Are Live For The Nexus 5, 6, 7, 9, And Player
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka> »Hey guys -- Marshmallow is officially available, just like Google promised last week. Factory images just went live for all Nexus devices that will be gett... by Cameron Summerson in Marshmallow 6.0, News«
<Gregor3000> zdravo, kateri port je najbolje uporabit za SSh če ni 22 (ker tega ne morem odpret na Siolovem modemu)
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 tisti katerega si boš najlažje zapomnil :)
<CrazyLemon> nekaj 1024+
<zdobersek> 1337
<zdobersek> ofc.
<CrazyLemon> 31337*
<pitastrudl> nesquik+kava=heaven
<zdobersek> error: NaN
<Gregor3000> neki sem bral da ni dobro nad 1024
<Gregor3000> ne bi pa rad da bi se s kakim drugim iz windows tepel
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 zakaj naj ne bi bilo dobro?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ko boš čez uro tekel na wc..spomni se na 'heaven'
<Gregor3000> https://www.adayinthelifeof.nl/2012/03/12/why-putting-ssh-on-another-port-than-22-is-bad-idea/
<Gregor3000> sicer je ene 3 leta staro...
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon sm biu že na wcju
<pitastrudl> jokes on you!
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 This port can be opened without a privileged account, which means I can write a simple script that listens to port 2222 and mimics SSH in order to capture your passwords. - če že ima račun na PCju potem imaš večje težave kot ssh port :D
<CrazyLemon> Trust me, it WILL be annoying for developers, sysadmins and users to operate on your SSH-port 52241, especially since they are using 20 boxes, each with a different SSH port.
<CrazyLemon> itak je tvoj pc..in ne strežnik na delu
<Gregor3000> ok pol ne vem 400 je ok
<Gregor3000> ali 40
<Gregor3000> ali 23
<Gregor3000> ?!
<pitastrudl> whatever floats your boat
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 ne bi ti priporočal portov pod 1024.. kaj če zalaufaš en servis ki teče na portu 40/400 ? ta se ti ne bo hotel zagnat ker ti že ssh laufa na tem portu
<CrazyLemon> 23 pa je že telnet
<Gregor3000> aha
<pitastrudl> dej na 666
<CrazyLemon> tko da če že moraš en port pod 1024.. poglej seznam najbl znanih portov
<CrazyLemon> pa uporabi enga ki ni zaseden
<CrazyLemon> z znanim servisom
<pitastrudl> bljed
<dz0ny> https://github.com/nylas/N1
<Pepelka> nylas/N1 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »N1 - An extensible mail client built on the modern web.«
<CrazyLemon> dej ti githuber zalaufaj jabuka :)
<CrazyLemon> zgleda v redu tale N1..sam kako je če imaš recimo 5 mail accountov
<dz0ny> bom stestiral
<CrazyLemon> ne ne boš..js bom!
<CrazyLemon> Due to overwhelming interest, you'll need to wait a bit before downloading N1. Leave your email address and we'll contact you soon.
<CrazyLemon> niga pls
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> zato sem dal na source
<dz0ny> http://campaigns.nylas.com/t/d-l-jtljtkd-eiywuhj-t/
<Pepelka> N1 - The extensible, open source mail client.
<Pepelka> »N1 is a new mail client for Mac, Linux and Windows, built on the modern web and designed to be extended.«
<CrazyLemon> sam redirect na prvo stran
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: don't you also need this https://github.com/nylas/sync-engine
<Pepelka> nylas/sync-engine · GitHub
<Pepelka> »sync-engine - Nylas — the next-generation email platform«
<pitastrudl> bljad
<pitastrudl> fak jutr pa dolg urnik
<pitastrudl> rip day
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: N1i s a Stunning New Open Source Email App for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XMfsRAF3Yko/n1-open-source-email-app-linux
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon>  your credentials are stored to the local MySQL database for simplicity
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass
<zdobersek> je reku admin in editor ubuntu.si baze
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..ma ne boš uporabljal email app ki 'for simplicity' uporablja mysql
<CrazyLemon> če hoče simplicity zakaj ne uporabi sqlite
<dz0ny> cmon mongodb
<netkat> sam zgleda pa lusno, skor k mailpile, sam mutt je mutt o.O
<dz0ny> nice domain www.sex.时尚
<CrazyLemon> 'nice'
<CrazyLemon> 'domain'
<CrazyLemon> ERR_ICANN_NAME_COLLISION
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> topkekosaurus
<idioterna> sex.[urinating dog][urinating dog][urinating dog]
<yang> http://jp.si/hostesa.png
<idioterna> sm ti ze hotu tezit da kaj png za fotko dajes
<yang> skoda, k se nism kt zenska rodil, bi na petke ujel partijo mi ne blo treba nikol vec delat
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> za 10% od prihodkov ti investiram v oprsje
<idioterna> ce bi se su tak life
<yang> kok stane da ti tamalo nardijo ?
<idioterna> sej ne rabs tamale
<yang> ja rabs jo
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> mislm da si ti mal narobe predstavlas to
<yang> aja ?
<yang> sej conchita wurst je zdej sam se conchita, wurst je sel pa stran
<idioterna> a nisi gledu todo sobre mi madre
<yang> ne
<yang> ne gledam TV
<yang> a mislis od almodovarja ?
<yang> mozn da sem gledu tist ja, sam se ne spomnim vec kako je slo
<idioterna> od almodovarja ja
<idioterna> pac una k je bla tovornakar
<idioterna> k je kupu prsi pa ratu prostitutka
<idioterna> ji en tip prbode "dej mi en blowjob"
<idioterna> pa una rece "ok, ce bos pol ti men"
<idioterna> pa mal razmisla pa rece "ok"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> heh to mi je pravu prjatu k je kamion vozu po evropi
<yang> da na teh parkir placih skoz prostitutke ordinirajo
<idioterna> ja kje pa nej
<idioterna> mislm
<yang> one zleze v kamion k unmu noter, zavesa dol pa akcija
<idioterna> tam k tipi rabjo seks pa jih noben ne sekera
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> men se to zdi super
<idioterna> sofer je manj zafrustriran, un k ga zrihta ma pa vir prihodkov
<yang> ja ni tok super, k so skor vse okuzene, mislm, mors pazt, ta je bil dost za zenske, sam z unimi prostitutkami pa se ni hotu dol dajat
<idioterna> kko pa ves da so okuzene
<yang> jah, ce doplacas 20 eur, jo lahko brez
<yang> pa kaksn tut doplaca
<idioterna> a pol je pa okuzena
<CrazyLemon> ni neokuzena!
<idioterna> to je pol kr ugodno ubistvu
<idioterna> "ce se nocs okuzt dobis se 20 evrov popusta"
<dz0ny> https://ubuntusi-slack.herokuapp.com/
<Pepelka> Join the Ubuntu.si community on Slack!
 * dz0ny hides
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> Failed! invalid_auth
<CrazyLemon> yup
<idioterna> se zdej ne dela :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-06
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> no vsaj dva sta k jih je zanimal :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.infoworld.com/article/2988096/mac-os-x/sorry-unix-fans-os-x-el-capitan-kills-root.html
<Pepelka> Sorry, Unix fans: OS X El Capitan kills root | InfoWorld
<Pepelka> »Root is no longer supreme in El Capitan, but the real bad news is a breaking change in legacy driver support«
<napsy> oh-oh
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima cheap ass vps pri megavz imam kode s popusti
<yang> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 19.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 19.8°C
<yang> CrazyLemon: A to je tist NAT-an VPS provider ? :)
<CrazyLemon> yang jp
<CrazyLemon> če ne želiš nat imam tudi kode s popusti za recimo take https://www.evobilling.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0
<Pepelka> Shopping Cart - EvoBurst Solutions
<yang> jst mam kr online.net niso dragi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/kolesar-se-je-spravil-na-pesca-clanek-257686
<Pepelka> Kolesar se je spravil na pešca - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Jezni kolesar je starejšega pešca udaril po glavi, ker mu je ta dejal, da vozi po napačni strani ceste.«
<CrazyLemon> evo ga.. zdobbie
<yang> evo kaj so rekl po radiu, ko je en american krmilo obrnil, da je sel v levo namesto v desno se je ucil voznje 8 mesecev, njegov sin pa se je to naucil v 14 dnevih, pravjo kok so mladi mozgani se sposobni hitrej ucit
<idioterna> a mu je tut reku "you filthy peasant"
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wWqAObLwrwo/VhNdS62z4TI/AAAAAAAAUFo/2RTR28Amiq8/w583-h823-no/CQAclpxWwAAyqkh.jpg-large.jpeg
<tadej> ppl a ma kdo doma minolta pagepro 8e pa da mu dela?
<idioterna> kaj pa je to?
<dz0ny> tiskalnik iz hoferja
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Create A Custom Ubuntu ISO With PinguyBuilder  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/AXcYDHjbcDM/create-custom-ubuntu-iso-with.html
<slax0r> https://twitter.com/atomi/status/539254084193116160/photo/1
<Pepelka> auf Twitter: "Haha yeah this happens all the time: http://t.co/Opvp6CG989"
<CrazyLemon> Prevrnjena kočija na cesti Štjak - Vrabče pri pokopališču.
<CrazyLemon> its like 1900 all over again
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Circular App Launcher `Gnome Pie` 0.6.7 Gets New Clipboard Slice Group, Other Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/za39MJXKsjk/circular-app-launcher-gnome-pie-067.html
<yang> http://www.filecrop.com/
<Pepelka> PIPCU Domain Suspension
<napsy> ah ja
<napsy> rick and morty majo premor za leto :/
<CrazyLemon> who they
<napsy> CrazyLemon weak, ne poznas?
<CrazyLemon> napsy nope
<CrazyLemon> !g weak rick and morty
<Pepelka> Rick and Morty - Wikiquote https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Rick_and_Morty
<napsy> mesanica futurame pa south parka pa doctor who
<CrazyLemon> ah...risanka
<napsy> majo kr izvirne
<napsy> tko, vcasih tut wtf
<slax0r> https://github.com/hmlb/phpunit-vw
<Pepelka> hmlb/phpunit-vw · GitHub
<Pepelka> »phpunit-vw - VW PHPUnit extension makes your failing test cases succeed under CI tools scrutiny«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nice one
<idioterna> hud
<gaby1> pozna kdo povezavo lightdm z upstart?
<dz0ny> gaby1: lightdm poskrbi za grafično prijavo
<dz0ny> upstart je storitev ki upravlja procese
<dz0ny> med drugim tudi lightdm
<zdobersek> what's upstart
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats the process when your alarm clock goes off
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> "nothing much, what's up with you"
<Matthai> hm, a mi lahk kdo na hitro pomaga z dnsmasq-om na Debianu? V /etc/default/dnsmasq imam:
<Matthai> resolv-file=/etc/dnsmasq.d/resolv.conf
<Matthai> addn-hosts=/etc/dnsmasq.d/hosts.conf
<Matthai> potem se zgodi pa tole:
<Matthai> service dnsmasq start
<Matthai> /etc/init.d/dnsmasq: 35: /etc/default/dnsmasq: resolv-file=/etc/dnsmasq.d/resolv.conf: not found
<Matthai> /etc/init.d/dnsmasq: 36: /etc/default/dnsmasq: addn-hosts=/etc/dnsmasq.d/hosts.conf: not found
<Matthai> [....] Starting DNS forwarder and DHCP server: dnsmasq
<Matthai> dnsmasq: bad option at line 1 of /etc/dnsmasq.d/resolv.conf
<Matthai>  failed!
<Matthai> however...
<Matthai> cat /etc/dnsmasq.d/resolv.conf
<Matthai> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Matthai> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<dz0ny> resolv.conf je dinamičen
<dz0ny> Matthai: dodaj v /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<dz0ny> nameservers ...
<Matthai> tail?
<Matthai> se pravi nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail, pa notri nameserver 8.8.8.8 ?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> pol pa resolvconf -u
<dz0ny> in v /etc/resolv.conf bos mel to
<dz0ny> dnsmasq bo to potem prevzel
<Matthai> hmm, resolvconf-a nimam
<Matthai> zdaj pa pravi
<Matthai> dnsmasq: bad option at line 1 of /etc/dnsmasq.d/hosts.conf
<Matthai>  failed!
<dz0ny> ja tist odstrani
<dz0ny> won't fly
<dz0ny> kater debian?
<yang> Matthai: zakaj pa upoabljas Google DNS ?
<dz0ny> Matthai: resolv-file=/etc/resolv.conf
<zdobersek> explain yourself!
<Matthai> Debian GNU/Linux 7
<Matthai> Ubuntu ima to precej drugače
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> hm preveri ce majo tisti fajli pravilen file mode
<dz0ny> k ene zadeve zahtevajo 600
<dz0ny> also better have redundancy
<dz0ny> nameserver 209.244.0.3
<dz0ny> nameserver 209.244.0.4
<dz0ny> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<dz0ny> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<idioterna> yang: because it works, najbrz
<Matthai> yang, nočem, da mi urad za igre na srečo kaj blokira :-)
<Matthai> a hoste pa potem v /etc/hosts napišem?
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> Matthai: addn-hosts=/etc/something mine
<dz0ny> aha sej mas
<dz0ny> dnsmasq so ponavad poganja kot nobody
<Matthai> ja, ampak mi pa javlja [....] Starting DNS forwarder and DHCP server: dnsmasq
<Matthai> dnsmasq: bad option at line 1 of /etc/dnsmasq.d/hosts.conf
<Matthai>  failed!
<dz0ny> probi direktno pognat dnsmasq z verbose mode
<dz0ny> and they said bash scripts are the best :)
<Matthai> sem odprl temo na forumu... zdaj sem poedital /etc/dnsmasq.conf, ampak je podoben problem
<dz0ny> wow https://vine.co/v/eOjngMb32ma
<Pepelka> Watch Met Office's Vine "What are the likely impacts of a yellow severe weather warning for #rain"
<Pepelka> »Vine by Met Office«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/docs/dnsmasq-man.html
<Pepelka> Man page of DNSMASQ
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ^ ..si poskusil zagnat kot command line options ?
<CrazyLemon> option*
<dz0ny> http://www.mladina.si/169048/kaj-je-moore-snemal-v-sloveniji
<Pepelka> Kaj je Moore snemal v Sloveniji? | MLADINA.si
<Pepelka> »»Ali Slovenci res obožujete kečap?Mi bi radi o tem posneli film,« je bilo eno od prvih vprašanj po elektronski pošti. Producentsko ekipo svetovno znanega režiserja...«
<Matthai> ne, kaj rečem samo dnsmasq resolv-file=/etc/dnsmasq.d/resolv.conf addn-hosts=/etc/dnsmasq.d/hosts.conf ?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nope
<Matthai> a lahko tule gremo skozi: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6367/dnsmasq-na-debianu
<Pepelka> Dnsmasq na Debianu - Ubuntu.si Forum
<CrazyLemon> dnsmasq -H /etc/dnsmasq.d/hosts.conf -r /etc/dnsmasq.d/resolv.conf
<CrazyLemon> sam če uporabiš -r pomeni da dnsmasq ignorira /etc/resolv.conf
<CrazyLemon> its all in the manual :)
<Matthai> hmm, dodaten problem je... trenutno gor laufa bind, ki bi se ga rad znebil
<Matthai> :-)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZy1I4hmjbk :) Dobri imitatorji
<Pepelka> Etno banda Poseben gušt - Karlo Špacapan (Iztok Mlakar) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Etno banda Poseben gušt izvaja skladbo Karlo Špacapan besedilo in glasba: Iztok Mlakar«
<idioterna> sami narkici, ni cudn da enopartijske komunisticne pesmi prepevajo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: imas se kaj kod
<anny_> dan
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl česa?
<pitastrudl> za megavz
<pitastrudl> lp anny_
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl aja.. ja
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dej mail pa ti posredujem
<pitastrudl> uhh, za katere pakete pa imaš kode
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> pitastrudl@gmail.com
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl boš pregledal
<CrazyLemon> sej so linki
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl You have mail.
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> na faksu atm, bom pregledal kasneje
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<CrazyLemon> bastard!
<anny_> lol
<idioterna> o
<pitastrudl> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> uff je včeri aladin slabo napovedal
<idioterna> human skin is waterproof.
<idioterna> dz0ny: tuki?
<idioterna> kam dodam un dynamic_rewrite, da mi bo hostname rewrital
<dz0ny> wp-content/mu-plugins
<idioterna> doesn't seem to work
<idioterna> a cel wpbox dam tja
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> nardiš php file
<idioterna> sm ze
<idioterna> pa sam to je not
<dz0ny> daš tist not pa add_action init
<idioterna> http://dpaste.com/02QYS1V
<Pepelka> dpaste: 02QYS1V
<idioterna> aja cak
<idioterna> to pa nism
<dz0ny> hm to bi moral delat
<idioterna> pa ne
<idioterna> cak da vidm ce se sploh izvede
<dz0ny> poglej Å¡e .htaccess
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> se izvede
<idioterna> sam ne spremeni urljev
<idioterna> v bazi so pa zgleda hardcodani
<idioterna> povsod
<dz0ny> a to misliš v člankih?
<dz0ny> ja to pa ja :)
<idioterna> ne, povsod
<idioterna> zihr se siteurl ne spremeni
<idioterna> ker so vsi urlji prependani s tem kar je v bazi
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: A World Without Linux Video Series: Episode 1  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ql0Oc8pNkXI/a-world-without-linux-video-series-episode-1
<slax0r> "ko se zgodi error, poglej v loge" a je to mogoce spansko, ali za programerja nerazumljivo?
<slax0r> grem iz firme, nek nov programer tukaj, za vsak error mi kopira
<slax0r> kaj pa zdaj?
<slax0r> ampak mi skopira error msg ki je namenjen za stranke
<slax0r> WTF?!
<dz0ny> slax0r: you need sentry
<slax0r> sentry?
<slax0r> ah, iz live appov, to ma error pri programiranju
<slax0r> mislis da mi je za vsako napako vedet in jo resevat? zato je on tukaj
<slax0r> k mene itak ne bo vec dolg
<dz0ny> slax0r: aja lol
<dz0ny> one nice example http://i.imgur.com/MyboafZ.png
<slax0r> getsentry.com ? bookmarked ;)
<dz0ny> mhm
<slax0r> dobi acc za en app k ga razvija
<slax0r> se proba prijavit
<slax0r> mi poslje err msg da je username/pwd napacen
<slax0r> :S
<dz0ny> slax0r: a je prvi dan na projektu?
<slax0r> ~3 tedne
<slax0r> v bistvu ga dela sam od zacetka
<slax0r> js sm mu samo v pomoc
<slax0r> sam ne za vsak error k ga dobi
<Sky[x]> fun fun :)
<lynxlynxlynx> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.com/aws-activate-startup-blog/internet-of-beer-introducing-simple-beer-service-63c987037e9e?sf41468414=1
<Pepelka> Internet of Beer: Introducing Simple Beer Service — AWS Startup Collection — Medium
<Pepelka> »By Todd Varland, Jeremy Wallace, and Henrik JohanssonSolutions Architects, AWS«
<pitko> dan
<dz0ny> Slax0r https://github.com/hmlb/phpunit-vw
<Pepelka> hmlb/phpunit-vw · GitHub
<Pepelka> »phpunit-vw - VW PHPUnit extension makes your failing test cases succeed under CI tools scrutiny«
<CrazyLemon> [13:45:38] <slax0r>: https://github.com/hmlb/phpunit-vw
<Pepelka> hmlb/phpunit-vw · GitHub
<Pepelka> »phpunit-vw - VW PHPUnit extension makes your failing test cases succeed under CI tools scrutiny«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/hmlb/phpunit-vw
<Pepelka> hmlb/phpunit-vw · GitHub
<Pepelka> »phpunit-vw - VW PHPUnit extension makes your failing test cases succeed under CI tools scrutiny«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek [18:15:25] <dz0ny>: Slax0r https://github.com/hmlb/phpunit-vw
<Pepelka> hmlb/phpunit-vw · GitHub
<Pepelka> »phpunit-vw - VW PHPUnit extension makes your failing test cases succeed under CI tools scrutiny«
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: (09:19:19 AM) CrazyLemon: zdobersek [18:15:25] <dz0ny>: Slax0r https://github.com/hmlb/phpunit-vw
<Pepelka> hmlb/phpunit-vw · GitHub
<Pepelka> »phpunit-vw - VW PHPUnit extension makes your failing test cases succeed under CI tools scrutiny«
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie [18:19:08] <zdobersek>: CrazyLemon: https://github.com/hmlb/phpunit-vw
<Pepelka> hmlb/phpunit-vw · GitHub
<Pepelka> »phpunit-vw - VW PHPUnit extension makes your failing test cases succeed under CI tools scrutiny«
<CrazyLemon> double highlight...heeeeyooo
<pitastrudl> but why me
<zdobersek> u da virtual mvp
<pitastrudl> what does it do
<zdobersek> cheat
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: https://github.com/hmlb/phpunit-vw
<Pepelka> hmlb/phpunit-vw · GitHub
<Pepelka> »phpunit-vw - VW PHPUnit extension makes your failing test cases succeed under CI tools scrutiny«
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/2ectRLJLsjM
<Pepelka> Umetniški post mix shoda "Slovenija zavaruj meje" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Video nastal na podlagi posnetkov iz protestnega shoda "Slovenija zavaruj meje" na dan 25.9.2015«
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: in kaj je to? :)
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: u cheat?
<Sky[x]> morm pogldat k e mi n sanja o cem govoris :)
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<zdobersek> u cheat in php?
<zdobersek> ur #1 lang?
<zdobbie> ONE OF US https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/651399283976073217
<Pepelka> Edward Snowden auf Twitter: "rekt https://t.co/QTnNfOgLtI"
<idioterna> nc, grem s kolesom mal k je tak fajn vreme
<idioterna> ceste so prazne in sluzba ob sestih
<zdobbie> godspeed!
<CrazyLemon> koliko časa pa potrebuješ da prideš do službe ?? 9 ur?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: mogoc pa trenutno je na sihtu
<pitastrudl> http://uk.businessinsider.com/european-court-of-justice-safe-harbor-ruling-2015-10
<Pepelka> European Court of Justice Safe Harbor ruling - Business Insider
<Pepelka> »The Safe Harbor agreement allowed US tech companies to transfer data between the US and Europe.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.droid-life.com/2015/10/06/download-marshmallow-ota-nexus-mra58k/
<Pepelka> Download: Android 6.0 Marshmallow OTA Updates for Nexus Devices "MRA58K" (Updated) | Droid Life
<Pepelka> »Google told us yesterday that Android 6.0 Marshmallow OTA updates were starting to rollout to the Nexus devices set to receive them, so like we always do for major updates, we have started capturing all of the URLs for the .zip files for each. Below, you will find Android 6.0 Marshmallow OTA .zip files for …«
<CrazyLemon> OTA images are available!
<CrazyLemon> evo zdobbie ..da se ne boš pritoževal glede memory leaka
<zdobbie_> jah moram OTA offer dobit
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/activities/407725423
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Pitch Black Javor in Warm Wind, Fog and Rain near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/serious-downpour-cockpit.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/serious-downpour-javor.jpg
<idioterna> kr nice je blo
<idioterna> toplo je zuni
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13.7°C @06.10.2015 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 100% severozahodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:07:20, Kulminacija: 10:51:24, Sončni zahod: 16:35:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 28min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> i disagree
<idioterna> mraz je ce je minus
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19°C @06.10.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% jugozahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:10:07, Kulminacija: 10:54:30, Sončni zahod: 16:38:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 28min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> itsss rainingg
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUdZUfI4f8Q
<Pepelka> Laura Vitale NYC Book Launch Party LIVE EVENT! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join me for the live broadcast of my Book Launch Party LIVE from NYC! I'll be taking questions live from TWITTER with hashtag: #VitaleBookLaunch. Also be sur...«
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-07
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKr9UCoPqpU
<Pepelka> Javor - YouTube
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> uf
<napsy> v nevihti si sel
<zdobersek> .gif like a boss
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/3oEdv73lmCG5GGiWxa/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/YRY9am7.gifv
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> kdo pa je tista zenska?
<zdobersek> Kim 'Homophobe' Davis https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_Davis_(county_clerk)
<Pepelka> Kim Davis (county clerk) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<napsy> heh
<napsy> zadnjic sm vidu en kombi z napisom "come in, we have candy" pa na sipah en majhen pedobear prlepolen gor :)
<CrazyLemon> but was there candy?
<idioterna> kim davis je muslimanka k misl da ce je zakon v nasprotju z njeno vero, pol ji ga ni treba upostevat
<idioterna> aja, pardon, kristjanka je.
<zdobbie> such christian
<zdobbie> much not really
<zdobbie> http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2015/09/01/kentucky-clerk-fighting-gay-marriage-has-wed-four-times
<Pepelka> Kentucky Clerk Fighting Gay Marriage Has Wed Four Times - US News
<Pepelka> »A fellow gay marriage-resisting county clerk says 'that's forgivable.'<br />«
<zdobbie> "She gave birth to twins five months after divorcing her first husband. They were fathered by her third husband but adopted by her second. Davis worked at the clerk's office at the time of each divorce and has since remarried."
<idioterna> proper christian
<idioterna> marriage is sacred
<Matthai> prej divorce v tem primeru :-)
<idioterna> so she gets married whenever there's a chance
<CrazyLemon> https://vimeo.com/141548601
<Pepelka> Obalni kolesarski mraton - SDE on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »This is "Obalni kolesarski mraton - SDE" by Kleva films on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.«
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> napsy: ni bla nevihta
<idioterna> topel veter pa topel dez
<napsy> aja, se mi je zdel da sm neke bliske vidu
<idioterna> verjetn k sm sliku bajk :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/serious-downpour-javor.jpg
<idioterna> napsy: v kratkih hlacah sm bil
<idioterna> no, lycra, ni cist isto i guess
<idioterna> mel sm anorak v zepu
<idioterna> pa ga nism obleku za dol grede
<idioterna> je blo pretoplo
<napsy> aja
<idioterna> ja 12-14 stopinj
<Matthai> o, lol: https://youtu.be/EVxZfP1fC_I?t=59
<Pepelka> ISIS' children: soldiers trained to kill and die - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Isis in Syria and Iraq is systematically recruiting children as young as eight to become soldiers and suicide bombers, and exacts brutal punishment on those ...«
<Matthai> killing the teddy bear :->
<zdobbie> subliminal message: NO MORE TED MOVIES
<Matthai> teli so resno bolani... no ja, jih pa Rusi počasti h pameti spravljajo
<idioterna> ja, bombardiranje vsevprek zagotovo spametuje
<Matthai> sigurno... k ti glavo odtrga nimaš več slabih misli :-)
<zdobbie> humanitarni zdravniki ponavad nimajo tko slabih misli
<Matthai> ja, tam so menda ubili enega kolega od matijaadmina
<Matthai> btw, saj veš kako je z ljudožerci?
<Matthai> "Ali imate pri vas kaj ljudožercev?" -- "Ne, zadnjega smo pojedli včeraj."
<napsy> lol
<pitastrudl> lol
<idioterna> js MSF dajem 50 na mesec za to da tam zdravijo folk
<idioterna> in pol pridejo americani in tkole
<idioterna> assholes
<idioterna> zdej bojo pa se rusi zacel
<Matthai> matijaadmin pravi, da se neuradno govori, da so američani hoteli kaznovati bolnico, ker so zdravili tudi talibane
<Matthai> itak je to vojni zločin, ampak ker so ga zagrešili naši, nomo samo rekli "ups"
<Matthai> mogoče še "oprostite"
<zdobbie> pretty much http://www.delo.si/svet/globalno/ameriski-vojaski-vrh-obzaluje-bombardiranje-bolnisnice-v-afganistanu.html
<Pepelka> Ameriški vojaški vrh obžaluje bombardiranje bolnišnice v Afganistanu
<Pepelka> »Poveljnik ameriških enot v Afganistanu, general John Campbell, je napad označil za napako.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/previdno-na-cestah-zaradi-nesrec-daljsi-zastoji.html      wtf no.. že druga 20letnica v zadnjih 5-6 dneh
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Huda nesreča pri Parecagu: umrla 24-letnica
<Pepelka> »24-letna voznica osebnega avtomobila iz Zidanega mosta je peljala od Sečovelj proti Portorožu. Pred levim ovinkom je zavirala in nato zapeljala naravnost v odbojno ograjo. Pri tem je vozilo dvignilo v zrak in obrnilo, nato pa je z voznikovimi vrati trčila v drevo. Poškodbe so bile usodne.«
<CrazyLemon> in obe sta trčili v drevo
<idioterna> izvinjavamo se
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: must be something about morning wood hue hue
<Matthai> hmm, zakaj pa ISIS ne začne s podobno taktiko?
<Matthai> razstrelijo se pred vojaško bazo, pa pošljejo opravičilo
<Matthai> a bi to palilo? :-)
<zdobbie> murica be like, 'k'
<Matthai> http://www.delo.si/znanje/znanost/opazili-smo-javna-agencija-bo-sofinancirala-astroloske-knjige.html
<Pepelka> Opazili smo: Javna agencija bo sofinancirala astrološke knjige
<Pepelka> »Strelec − kontemplativni intuitivec, Rak − intimni čustvovalec, Devica − analitična čutilka, to so knjige − znanstvene monografije, ki jih bomo subvencionirali.«
<idioterna> analiticna cutilka
<idioterna> to se slis k da je arduino based data gathering device
<zdobbie> we can dream ...
<yang> uf kaksn zaspan dan
<yang> pa se delat morm
<idioterna> kr grozn ja
<idioterna> dan za s kolesom je
<yang> s kolesom se glih dobr zbudis
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej
<yang> se dobr da grem cez uro domov
<idioterna> js morm bit se 2 uri tle
<yang> na 24 ur casopise pise da hillary tepe billa in da ga je tepla tud ko je bil predsednik
<idioterna> kaj cmo
<yang> mislim kaj vse napisejo heh
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> vcas clo napisejo da so droge skodljive, al pa da nas bodo begunci islamiziral
<yang> Nc
<yang> bbl
<yang> zeh zeh
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Go For It!: A Simple Todo.txt-Based To-Do List Manager And Timer Productivity App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/K9nGLZn6s5Q/go-for-it-simple-todotxt-based-to-do.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Audacious 3.7 Beta 1 Available In PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/pOnCfngNUi4/audacious-37-beta-1-available-in-ppa.html
<CrazyLemon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/snappy-app-devel/2015-October/000370.html
<Pepelka> Kernel modules without a custom build?
<zdobersek> due course
<CrazyLemon> 16.04 naj bi bil
<napsy> jeej
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ampproject.org/
<Pepelka> Accelerated Mobile Pages Project
<Pepelka> »The Accelerated Mobile Pages (AMP) Project is an open source initiative that makes it easy for publishers to create mobile-friendly content once and have it load instantly everywhere. – Accelerated Mobile Pages Project«
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo
<lynxlynxlynx> An immigrant, a banker and a worker are sitting at a table with ten cookies. The banker takes nine, shouting "He's after your cookie!"
<upd> but the real question is who get the last cookie
<dz0ny> It is financial instrument, no one gets it:)
<zdobersek> HEY
<zdobersek> LAY IT OFF THE BANKERS, WOULD YA
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx7iBw086u8
<Pepelka> Using solar power to purify water - YouTube
<Pepelka> »For nearly two years now, members of the remote Mexican village of La Mancalona, have operated and maintained a solar-powered water purification system engin...«
<pitastrudl> nice
<dz0ny> http://reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/3nu32j/til_one_of_the_top_vasectomy_doctors_in_austin_is/
<Pepelka> TIL One of the top vasectomy doctors in Austin is Dick Chopp : todayilearned
<Pepelka> »5075 points and 560 comments so far on reddit«
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km  Z od BOVCA @07/10/2015 18:16:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.34+N,+13.47+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-08
<zdobbie> https://vimeo.com/141516172
<Pepelka> Morning Ebb And Flow on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »A view from our shop of bicycle traffic flowing through Copenhagen.«
<idioterna> i regn
<idioterna> nej
<zdobbie> u wot m8
<idioterna> jag jeg cykler i regn
<zdobbie> hvad en mester
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> sto ovaj sere http://www.sls.si/8930/slovenija-spreglej-predsednik-sls-mag-marko-zidansek-za-ograjo-na-slovensko-hrvaski-meji-preden-nemska-nemirna-realnost-postane-tudi-nasa/
<Pepelka> Slovenija, spreglej! Predsednik SLS mag. Marko Zidanšek: Za ograjo na slovensko-hrvaški meji, preden nemška nemirna realnost postane tudi naša « Slovenska ljudska stranka
<Pepelka> »SLS - Slovenska ljudska stranka«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsiN0W15w0U
<Pepelka> Jidenna - Classic Man ft. Roman GianArthur - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Preorder "Wondaland Presents: The Eephus" at iTunes: http://smarturl.it/TheEephus Amazon MP3: http://smarturl.it/EephusAmz Spotify: http://smarturl.it/YogaSp...«
<upd> %$#%#"
<upd> spet mi je kave zmankal
<upd> stupid little bugs drink all my coffeee
<napsy> hit v stacuno
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://gitlab.com/rav7teif/linux.wifatch
<Pepelka> The White Team / linux.wifatch | GitLab
<yang> https://media.licdn.com/mpr/mpr/jc/AAEAAQAAAAAAAAXIAAAAJDg0ZTVmZjIwLWRlZTQtNDVlOC04NDJhLWJjYjJhYjFiY2E3MA.jpg
<zdobbie_> Houdinette http://i.imgur.com/ywabaFb.gifv
<Pepelka> When i am showing to my GF, how to unlock my phone.
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> LET IT RAIN OVER MEEEHEEEHEEE
<CrazyLemon> a bomo sideloadal marshmallow ali bomo čakal
<CrazyLemon> that is the question
<zdobersek> cakal
<CrazyLemon> alrighty then.. sideload it is
<idioterna> js bom kr pocaku
<slax0r> marshmallow?
<slax0r> a to je nova verzija ubuntu?
<zdobersek> aye
<zdobersek> musky marshmallow
<napsy> to je android 6
<slax0r> aja
<zdobersek> kter spielferderber
<slax0r> fu zdobersek :P
<CrazyLemon> ker troll je tale slax0r
<CrazyLemon> kot da je iOS user
<zdobersek> he wot m8
<pitastrudl> haha
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Watch Twitch Without Flash On Your Desktop With GNOME Twitch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7N1VFgY0FFs/watch-twitch-without-flash-on-your.html
<CrazyLemon>  adb sideload update.zip
<CrazyLemon> Total xfer: 2.06x
<CrazyLemon> wtf does that mean
<CrazyLemon> anyway..zgleda da sm ga uspešno sideloadal!
<zdobersek> WE SALUTE YOU, O YEE ADB HERO
<CrazyLemon> IT WAS A WAR AGAINST COMMON SENSE, BUT I PREVAILED
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> ALL IDIOTS DO
<CrazyLemon> 6.0 \o/
<pitastrudl>   livesreamer
<pitastrudl> livestreamer*
<CrazyLemon> tap on now je great stuff
<zdobersek> tap that shit!
<CrazyLemon> i'm tapping!
<zdobersek> TAP IT NOW
<CrazyLemon> i'm done tapping
<LorD_DDooM> fap*
<zdobersek> 'tapping' his 'marshmallow'
<pitastrudl> lel
<slax0r> dafuq?
<pitastrudl> dafak
<zdobersek> keep it clean
<zdobersek> it's a family show
<pitastrudl> niceme.me
<pitastrudl> zdobersek:  ti nic csgoja ne igras
<pitastrudl> ?
<zdobersek> 0.
<zdobersek> ko sem bil se mlad, sem bil v klanu
<zdobersek> Retarded Gaming
<zdobersek> I shit you not
<zdobersek> to je  blo 2005, 2006
<zdobersek> pol sem se neke gatherje spilu, pol pa niti ne vec
<zdobersek> nazadnje sem peglu cs:source po tem, ko je prsu na linux
<zdobersek> to je blo pa najbrz 2013
<pitastrudl> zdobersek: csgo imaš kupjen?
<pitastrudl> kupljen*
<zdobersek> seveda
<zdobersek> k je bil sale, sem vse kupu
<zdobersek> nimam pa racunala, al pa dost stabilne mize
<pitastrudl> Å¡koda
<pitastrudl> bi lahk kako odigral ^^
<zdobersek> loh probam na macbooku instalirat :>
<pitastrudl> probaj :P
<zdobersek> ce gre limun zraven ... ?
 * CrazyLemon ima samo cs:s
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa gremo tf2 :p
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeiI8cd5rO4
<Pepelka> Forget "Steve Jobs," Get Ready For "Michael Dell" - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »CONAN Highlight: The new biopic that implores viewers, "Don't think different...think same!" More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official...«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  lahk gremo tut cs:s
<pitastrudl> mam tut to :P
<zdobersek> ojebovaju
<zdobersek> tastaro kisto mam kle spodi
<zdobersek> moral bi jo spucat, sformatirat ...
<CrazyLemon> a laufaš windowse gor or what
<zdobersek> sam prah je gor
<CrazyLemon> torej jo ne rabiš sformatirat če je samo prah gor
<zdobersek> ma moram debian gor ubost
<CrazyLemon> L
<zdobersek> pol rabim se nek mis in tipkovnico s kablom
<zdobersek> enomal vecjo podlago bi si takisto loh prvoscu
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ti slucajno furas cs na windows?
<yang> Twelve Pacific Rim states (leaders in 2010 pictured), amounting to about 40% of the world's GDP, reach an agreement on the Trans-Pacific Partnership.
<zdobersek> oooold
<yang> old ?
<zdobersek> jop
<zdobersek> par dni
<yang> aha vidm da to ni isto kot TTIP
<zdobersek> jop
<zdobersek> pacific
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf ti sploh laufaš da nimaš niti miške niti tipkovnice?!!?
<zdobersek> mam misko, in tudi tipkovnico
<zdobersek> ampak oboje brezzicno, ker je ipak 2015, in ker sem rad OTA keylogged
<zdobersek> a steamboxi se ze prodajajo?
<zdobersek> kolk bi kej NUC sfolgu?
<idioterna> ne prov dost
<idioterna> za insurgency bi bil mogoce, ce mas nizko resolucijo
<pitastrudl> zdobersek:  da
<pitastrudl> why
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: da what
<pitastrudl> na windowsih csgo najbolje laufa
<pitastrudl> linux je tko tko
<pitastrudl> its bearable
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<pitastrudl> what
<zdobersek> GET BANNED YOU INFIDEL
<pitastrudl> whut
<zdobersek> jst sem pa mislu, da mas valid reason za bottomfragging
<CrazyLemon> bearable he said
<yang> Katera je slovenska iniciativa za Net neutrality =?
<yang> url
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: indeed i did
<pitastrudl> didididdido
<pitastrudl> zdobersek: ne, reason je ker sem slabo igral
<pitastrudl> :P
<zdobersek> yang: #resimoNet
<zdobersek> yang: Savic fura
<zdobersek> yang: http://www.resimo.net/
<yang> hvala
<Pepelka> Rešimo NET!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv09VKRIrvE
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 14.04 VS Windows 8 : Counter Strike Global Offensive with a GTX 680 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A short video checking out the recently released Counter Strike Global Offensive running on both Ubuntu and Windows, both natively thanks to Valve! Please no...«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ^ bearable
<zdobersek> St. Vlad http://psn.sdn.si/sn/img/s480x320/15/281/635799150854162382_putin.jpg
<pitastrudl> hueuhe
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: a slucajno furas AMDjev APU?
<idioterna> put where
<pitastrudl> zdobersek: nism nikol laufal csgo na linuxu sam sm dost slišu
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> drgač pa ja mam amd gpu
<pitastrudl> pa sm tut slišu da support ni neki dobr
<zdobersek> explains everything
<pitastrudl> glede driverjev itd
<pitastrudl> ayy lmao
<pitastrudl> goml
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRitBdb0rIw
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 15.04 VS Windows 10 Pro : CSGO Benchmark with an R9 390 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This video's focus for the benchmark and review are solely on the performance of AMD's driver with the native versions of Counter Strike Global Offensive on ...«
<CrazyLemon> bearable he said
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon inb4 input lag, fps drops, crashes, bugs itd, still not as good as on okna
<CrazyLemon> excuses, excuses
<zdobersek> fantje, konc spasa
<zdobersek> kje je moje power kablovje
<CrazyLemon> power kablovje?
<zdobersek> cable that powers muh PC
<zdobersek> sem si enga ... sposodu
<zdobersek> oy vey
<zdobersek> "Linux stckhlm 3.11.0-26-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 04:02:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<idioterna> stockholm eh?
<idioterna> is that a syndrome?
<zdobersek> go and Muse about it
<Matthai> aja, for the record... sem ugotovil kaj je bilo narobe s tistim Dnsmasquom zadnjič
<Matthai> dnsmasq.d je poseben direktorij, kjer ne moreš dajati svojih configov :-/
<zdobersek> jeba je, ce nisi za VPNjem http://i.imgur.com/vUjPrjc.png
<zdobersek> OTOH, zelo naciljan oglas
<idioterna> russan
<idioterna> russian
<zdobbie_> http://i.imgur.com/CTQIkHF.gif
<idioterna> bears
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ hah..zihr si guglal 'how to shave your legs and still look like a man'
<CrazyLemon> hence the question "a si ženska ali medved"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> and such life changing bookmarks
<zdobersek> lol  @ bookmarks
<zdobersek> madona, tisto leto so ze Oculus razvijal
<zdobersek> ehh, to je 2013
<CrazyLemon> .imdb dope
<jabuk> Dope (2015) 103 min Comedy Crime Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.5/10 (7,833 glasov) MT: 72/100
<jabuk> Life changes for Malcolm, a geek who's surviving life in a tough neighborhood, after a chance invitation to an underground party leads him and his friends into a Los Angeles adventure.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi813871129/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3850214/
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Poll: Will You Upgrade to Ubuntu 15.10?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WkFtJyW1Nbw/poll-will-you-upgrade-to-ubuntu-15-10
<zdobbie_> me in parallel-universe life http://psn.sdn.si/sn/img/s960x640/15/281/635799229406976984_635799216023011605_rtx1l1th.jpg
<CrazyLemon> creepy old guy?
<todd> woopwoop
<CrazyLemon> hah.. 'turn on wifi' works !
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/pfrtv6H.gif
<CrazyLemon> The Watergate map introduces a new 'player destruction' mode, in which both teams have to collect beer from dead players and deliver it to a UFO in the middle of the map.
<CrazyLemon> tf2 rocks!
<zdobersek> we'll see!
<zdobersek> hopefully you ain't still a n00b
<CrazyLemon> i am
<CrazyLemon> hm..bug v mapi
<CrazyLemon> fckin bug man
<CrazyLemon> !g debugging steam games
<Pepelka> Command Line Options - Valve Developer Community https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Command_Line_Options
<CrazyLemon> unbelievable
<CrazyLemon> https://steamcommunity.com/app/440/discussions/0/487870763293886386/
<Pepelka> Watergate Crashes Client :: Team Fortress 2 General Discussions
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: n1 ce hoces http://edgehill.s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/linux/nylas-0.3.14-amd64-282229e.deb
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/XLATPfU.png
<dz0ny> looks nice
<dz0ny> but thats about it :)
<idioterna> kaj pa je to
<dz0ny> n1 email client
<idioterna> aha
<yang> hm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa multiple acc?
<yang> dz0ny: a je v debianu ze paket ?
<yang> nylas pravis
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/u2otpUK.png
<dz0ny> yang: yang dvomim da kdaj bo :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i dont like that
<CrazyLemon> moraš vsakega posebej klikat da preveriš če je kak mail?
<yang> slovenski interfacei so mi tko mal cudni
<yang> sicer ni nic narobe da obtajajo, smao jaz imam angleski interface povsod
<pitastrudl> any tips za organizat mejle
<pitastrudl> my gmail inbox je poln neorganiziranih mejlov
<pitastrudl> kej preveč labelov pa ni kej dobr uporablat
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa bl agresivno briši
<dz0ny> ja, jaz trikrat na dan pogledam mail
<dz0ny> kr ni pomembno gre v arhiv
<dz0ny> ostalo po vrsti kot je prišlo obdelam
<dz0ny> #works for me
<yang> a se da celoten gmail arhiv dol zloadat ?
<dz0ny> da
<yang> kje je manual
<dz0ny> na githubu je polno teh programcicev
<dz0ny> mas pa tud google export
<yang> hm
<dz0ny> zihr že kdo dela na git clientu spisanenem v html :>
<yang> kul
<yang> dz0ny: pijes pivo ?
<dz0ny> sure
<yang> castim pico
<yang> pivo
<dz0ny> za?
<dz0ny> :)
<yang> za google Export :)
<dz0ny> aja :)
<dz0ny> np
<yang> mislim sem  najdu link
<dz0ny> https://wordpress.org/plugins/spiderblocker/ ce kdo rab
<yang> nisem vedel da je mozno
<Pepelka> WordPress › Spider Blocker « WordPress Plugins
<pitastrudl> 7k mailov
<pitastrudl> fak
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sej lahko direkt prek pop al pa imap dol vse povlečeš
<lynxlynxlynx> imap, če hočeš ohranit oznake
<pitastrudl> mja sam bi raje mel vse na gmailu da mam povsod dostop ane
<pitastrudl> sam morm najt način da grme čez vse mal hitr
<pitastrudl> mailstorm zgleda dobra stvar sam je premium :x
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-09
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 6.0 eyy
<napsy> jutro
<upd> jo
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3ozEsN2UO8
<Pepelka> M83 - Raconte-Moi Une Histoire - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I hope that Anthony does not mind. I love M83 and wanted to share this with friends and loved ones. This is my first and only non-Halo related upload.«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie old
<CrazyLemon> ampak battery life...am-fckin-mazing
<CrazyLemon> -m
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.6°C @09.10.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% severozahodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:57, Kulminacija: 10:53:37, Sončni zahod: 16:33:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 19min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i think its time for the last sunny 20ish° C giro
<zdobbie> ksn sonce
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to sonce http://www.portoroz.si/si/webcam
<Pepelka> Spletne kamere - Portorož in Piran
<Pepelka> »Uradni turistični portal destinacije Portorož in Piran s celotno turistično ponudbo na enem mestu.«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a mas boljsi battery life k prej
<idioterna> al mas 3 minute pa konc heca
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jp.. huge difference
<idioterna> ja, v kero smer?
<CrazyLemon> 2% čez noč je samo šlo
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> a si mel wifi
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. deep sleep rox
<CrazyLemon> idioterna to ne
<idioterna> me zanima kok bo pr men
<idioterna> men spije noc okol 15%
<CrazyLemon> !g android doze
<Pepelka> Optimizing for Doze and App Standby | Android Developers http://developer.android.com/training/monitoring-device-state/doze-standby.html
<Sky[x]> vceri sem upgrjdov na Android 6.0 zutrej mi pa budilka ni zvonila :>
<Sky[x]> k mam en app extreme clock k mors racuant :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..verjetno zaradi permissionov
<yang> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x390521
<Pepelka> former airborne trooper brick smash - Video Dailymotion
<Pepelka> »former airborne trooper breaking the brick«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tf2
<zdobersek> ?
<yang> Kater plugin uporabljate za Wordpress za opozorila o piskotkih
<zdobersek> a bos zacel blogat?
<yang> ja
<yang> kako je v zakonodaji, mora biti navedeno v slovenscini ali je lahko v angleskem jeziku (opozorilo) ?
<yang> Ce se streznik nahaja v sloveniji
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa sploh piskotke mel?
<zdobersek> spying much?
<napsy> mogoc pa rabi piskotke da si zapomne ce je user ze agree-ju za piskotke
<yang> ja ce mas Adsense pol mas piskotke ane
<zdobersek> zakaj pa reklame?
<yang> ker adsense ti launcha zuadeve na podlagi piskotkov
<idioterna> aja ti bi googlu prodajal ljudi
<idioterna> zanimiv
<napsy> al pa zasluzu dovolj in potem reseval svet
<napsy> kot vsi bogatasi
<yang> napsy: hehe
<yang> tko k gates, k zeli cepiva crnckom prodajat
<idioterna> ja evo
<napsy> prasec en
<idioterna> kako bo yang reseval svet
<idioterna> ce mu ni cist nc jasno
<idioterna> mislm kolk fucking dumb mors bit da mislis da bill gates _prodaja_ cepiva
<napsy> ja, vsui vemo da se tam ne morjo privoscit
<yang> http://www.sovereignindependentuk.co.uk/2013/01/23/at-least-50-african-children-paralyzed-after-receiving-bill-gates-backed-meningitis-vaccine/
<Pepelka> At least 50 African children paralyzed after receiving Bill Gates-backed meningitis vaccine | Sovereign Independent UK
<zdobersek> Billie Gates brainstorma pr enem patent trollu
<napsy> bill gates zdajle trolla po afriki
<idioterna> yang: ne mi rect da ne vids da je to bullshit?
<idioterna> a si prebral vire?
<idioterna> vactruth.org, srsly
<napsy> lol
<napsy> kera zlobna slika
<zdobersek> but they have 'truth' in their name
<idioterna> totally ja
<idioterna> pa edini vir k bi lahko bil legit ni polinkan
<idioterna> i wonder why
<yang> http://www.thecoolist.com/eizo-x-ray-pin-up-calendar/
<Pepelka> Eizo X-Ray Pin-Up Calendar • TheCoolist - The Modern Design Lifestyle Magazine
<Pepelka> »Just when you thought models could not possibly get any skinnier…  Eizo, a manufacturer of medical imaging equipment, has released a revealing new calendar to promote their wares.  The Eizo X-Ray Pin-Up Calendar is at once hilarious and inventive, a most creative way of promoting their brand to their clientele [...]«
<msev-> a si je kdo od vs že prvošu chromecast audio :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  kaj si dal gor
<pitastrudl> na telefon
<idioterna> munchmallow.
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: kerga nexusa imaš?
<zdobersek> best nexusa
<pitastrudl> 5ka
<pitastrudl> ?
<zdobersek> ej, ne sanja se mi
<pitastrudl> lel
<pitastrudl> zdobersek:  a ti je pol uspel kisto postavt
<pitastrudl> ftw direkt iz Å¡ole na Å¡iht
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ze mam zdownloadan najbrz
<pitastrudl> woop woop
<pitastrudl> zdobersek:  nice
<pitastrudl> me zanima če WOL dela, zdl sm na laptopu
<zdobersek> source sem ze bote peglu, goja pa se nisem pognal
<zdobersek> limono mal ribam, ce bo sla tf2
<pitastrudl> mal kasnej lahko gremo kak GO
<pitastrudl> :-D
<zdobersek> grem mal potenirat
<zdobersek> potrenirat
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobersek> topkek
<zdobersek> nimam driverjev za zvocno kartico
<yang> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ubuntu-conspiracy
<Pepelka> The Ubuntu Conspiracy | Linux Journal
<Pepelka> »A recent rumor has sparked waves of fear and outrage throughout the Linux community. The word is that Microsoft is in secret negotiations to purchase Canonical, the Ubuntu company. With Ubuntu and its derivatives installed on millions of home computers and Web servers, the takeover would be disruptive to say the least.«
<yang> If Mark Shuttleworth sold Canonical, he might be able to afford more space vacations, but it's unlikely the Linux community would let him return to Earth.
<yang> hehe
<napsy> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015/10/07/one-third-vegetarians-eat-meat-when-get-drunk/
<Pepelka> One third of vegetarians eat meat when they get drunk | Fox News
<Pepelka> »Food principles fly out the window after that last cocktail.«
<yang> hehe
<yang> Odvisn iz kerga razloga si vegi
<pitastrudl> zdobersek:  gj
<dz0ny> yang: old, 2 months old rumor :)
<pitastrudl> still funny tho
<zdobersek> fml sideways
<pitastrudl> gladly
<pitastrudl> ill bring da lube
<napsy> alright
<napsy> js opazujem
<CrazyLemon> 2:44 GPS (endomondo) + ves čas predvajanje mp3jev = 18% battery loss
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: n5?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jp
<zdobersek> I HAVE THE VOICE
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<pitastrudl> lel
<CrazyLemon> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/electric/elon-musk-we-call-apple-tesla-graveyard
<Pepelka> Elon Musk: "We call Apple 'the Tesla graveyard'..." | Top Gear
<Pepelka> »Thought Silicon Valley was some free-love utopia, where benevolent tech geniuses shared cinnamon lattes and collaborated on high-minded projects to further the lot of humanity? Think again. It’s war on the west coast, and Tesla boss Elon Musk is unleashing the heavy artillery.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/10/09/logmein-acquires-lastpass-password-manager/
<Pepelka> LogMeIn Acquires LastPass Password Manager
<Pepelka> »LastPass is one of the more well-known password managers out there. Now it's one that's joining LogMeIn. Both companies announced the acquisition earlier t... by Bertel King, Jr. in Applications, News«
<lynxlynxlynx> small time tech company :)
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 500 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 500 USD je 440.06 EUR
<CrazyLemon> https://torrentfreak.com/large-movie-distributor-grabs-popcorn-time-trademark-151008/
<Pepelka> Large Movie Distributor Grabs Popcorn Time Trademark - TorrentFreak
<Pepelka> »Dutch Filmworks, a large movie distributor based in the Netherlands, has successfully registered the logo and word trademarks for Popcorn Time. The company used Popcorn Time's official logo for the application. Dutch Filmworks' doesn't plan to actively enforce the trademarks, but says they may play a role in future anti-piracy efforts.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GW2kArmBgU  haha..
<Pepelka> Cykel vs Lastbil (Vättersnäs) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Cykel vs Lastbil (Vättersnäs)«
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/IycxXyy.jpg
<pitastrudl> hue
<zdobersek> tf2 pol?
<pitastrudl> gremo csgo
<pitastrudl> now
<Sky[x]> gremo se krivca? jst ne mizim :)
<Sky[x]> skrivavca*
<zdobersek> cega
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: ksn je command v konzoli za fps?
<pitastrudl> cl_showfps
<pitastrudl> 1
<pitastrudl> zdobersek^
<pitastrudl> sam js mam raje net_graph
<pitastrudl> net_graph 1
<pitastrudl> net_graphheight "64"
<pitastrudl> net_graphpos "2"
<pitastrudl> net_graphproportionalfont "0"
<pitastrudl> zdobersek si nastimal csgo?
<pitastrudl> imaš teamspeak?
<CrazyLemon> kako pa naštimaš da pokaže samo lag ? :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. ping
<pitastrudl> nemors
<CrazyLemon> meh
<pitastrudl> tam sem dal linije da je majhen net_graph
<pitastrudl> da ni tok motece
<pitastrudl> vsaj dodajte me na steam :P
<pitastrudl> http://steamcommunity.com/id/pitastrudl/
<Pepelka> Steam Community :: hue.pitastrudl :-D
<Pepelka> »Sadi, Suši, Motaj, Puši "ENA HUDA SATIVA DA ME NE NARDI DEBILA" ~ savemysoul Flicked all the way to Somalia he's awp with river ~ ThornBerry this is like extra cancer for your aids ~ Thornberry have you ever seen rain coming down on a suNNy day ~ zxc xizt wil cease ex6tenz existance do you scream when ScreaM is on your screen "Easy peasy, lemon squeezy!" "Bingo, bango, bongo, bish, bash, bosh!" "Run, little girl!" anvi was here huehuehue«
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> n1 Pepelka
<CrazyLemon> steamcommunity has issues
<pitastrudl> works fine for me
<pitastrudl> evo zdobersek sm najdu
<pitastrudl> kak mas pa ti CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> An error occurred while processing your request.
<pitastrudl> noob
<pitastrudl> https://steamstat.us/
<Pepelka> Steam Status · Is Steam Down?
<Pepelka> »Displays status of Steam client, Steam store, Steam community, Dota 2, TF2 and CSGO«
<pitastrudl> evo dubu
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> fps droppa na ~30 vsake tolko
<tadej> kdo me pogresa? :
<tadej> )
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek APU?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon  Currently Offline Last Online 18 hrs, 53 mins ago
<pitastrudl> such a liar
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl hm?
<pitastrudl> aha zdej si busy
<pitastrudl> mogoče je bil rip steam
<pitastrudl> zdobersek vsaj sprejemi me da se ti pridruzim
<CrazyLemon> sprejmi ga zdobersek ..sprejmi ga v svoje naročje!
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pravim ti..neki steamcommunity suxa
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne bom se s tabo pogovarjal prek steama če si..tukaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> če nočm alttabat
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl so dont? :)
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> zdobersek wakeup
<pitastrudl> :-D
<zdobersek> dmam
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> so what
<pitastrudl> :D
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<pitastrudl> ooo
<pitastrudl> joinal se mi je
<pitastrudl> time to infiltrate zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> penetrate*
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<zdobersek> fps_max=60, je dost boljse
<pitastrudl> samo 60?
<pitastrudl> kaj ce bi settingse mal na low dal
<pitastrudl> pa imas multicore rendering on?
<zdobersek> WELL I'M SORRY
<zdobersek> DON'T HAVE A SUPERCOMPUTER HERE
<zdobersek> FU
<yang> Neki let se ne logiras v Wordpress pa mas 162.109 commentov :) http://imgur.com/C848se2
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<pitastrudl> lel
<pitastrudl> zdobersek: rip
<pitastrudl> zdobersek: config si zrihtej pa igrej 4:3 raztegnjeno
<pitastrudl> bos mel vec fpsjev
<pitastrudl> mam 6 let star komp pa mam 120 fpsjev
<pitastrudl> ni csgo spet tok zahtevn
<Sky[x]> kaj to igrate?
<Sky[x]> bi se jst probal :>
<pitastrudl> counter strike global offensive
<Sky[x]> uu nice
<Sky[x]> a to j steam?
<pitastrudl> a
<pitastrudl> da
<Sky[x]> free?
<pitastrudl> zdobersek igra pa sm Å¡ou v njegovo igro pa ga malo postrelil
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> nope
<pitastrudl> 11€
<zdobersek> sem dal zdej na medium
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bo kej tf2?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sure
<CrazyLemon> lol.. pitastrudl sprašuje koga imam na sliki (avatar)
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti ne nekem IT faksu
<CrazyLemon> in ne prepoznaš linusa :D
<CrazyLemon> na*
<pitastrudl> kdo
<CrazyLemon> kaj kdo
<upd> :D
<yang> http://images2.hellotrade.com/data3/KP/IX/HTVENDOR-8400568/px_custom-product_img-img_117-250x250.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce pa se kr sam balmerja hvaljo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm? :)
 * CrazyLemon is missing context
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ping when rdy
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie when?
<CrazyLemon> i already finished
<CrazyLemon> (thats what he said)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pa nabrat nas najbrz moras
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: ma je konkretna razlika igrat z zicnato misko
<pitastrudl> HM
<pitastrudl> zdobbie zicna je najbols
<pitastrudl> zarad mene lahk tut brezicno uporablas sam raje nebi :D
<yang> Heh poslusam po radiu eni so si nadeli ime Trio Kurja koža :)
<yang> za igranje ljudskih pesmi
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/mastersofdirt/videos/10153663211411796/
<Pepelka> Masters of Dirt | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Anhahahhahaha what the f**k is he doing???«
<zdobbie> ajde pitastrudl pohamsi jih
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: 3:8 so mel bombo na boxu in je niso mogl dobit
<zdobbie> vidva pa gresta agro
<zdobbie> 8:11 rrrreky
<zdobbie> rekt*
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: ty for watching
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> rahlo razocaran
<pitastrudl> mja
<pitastrudl> ne igram dost
<pitastrudl> :(
<pitastrudl> niso sploh tok dobri nasportniki sam js sm iz forme
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> riiight
<msev-1> Na ubuntu angleskem ircu mi je en razresu gpsd situacijo
<msev-1> Zj dela :)
<msev-1> Kr velik je blo treba paste sh jat
<msev-1> Pa tko hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/video-v-razmaku-nekaj-minut-voznici-zbili-kolesarki.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: V razmaku nekaj minut voznici zbili kolesarki
<Pepelka> »V Prijateljevi ulici v Ljubljani je voznica osebnega vozila zaprla pot kolesarki. Kolesarka je trčila v vozilo in si poškodovala nogi. Voznica pa je trčila tudi v kolesarko v krožišču ob Žalah.«
<pitastrudl> fak
<yang> ja ce pa kolesarji ne znajo vozit po predpisih
<yang> kar prileti ti iz ene strani
<yang> pa ga vidi, ce ga lahko
<zdobbie> paging resident cyclist idioterna
<pitastrudl> haha
<yang> ce tko vozjo kot idioterna se ne cudim da so poveozeni
<msev-1> Lpl
<msev-1> Lol
<yang> ta itak ne vozi po predpisih
<yang> Samo petnajst minut pozneje pa je za Bežigradom druga voznica zbila kolesarko, ki je po kolesarski stezi ob krožišču pri Žalah vozila v napačno smer.
<yang> ni cudno
<yang> dobr
<yang> jst grem tut kdaj po napacni smeri
<yang> se dogaja
<CrazyLemon> no pol tudi tebe mora povozit avto.. če ne voziš po predpisih
<pitastrudl> pa sej
<pitastrudl> nerabis pravila
<pitastrudl> rules are meant to be broken!
<zdobbie> but not your bones
<yang> CrazyLemon: ce bi me zbil avto medtem ko vozim po napacni strani kolesarske steze, bi si bil sam kriv ja
<yang> pa tudi ne dirjam cez prehod ne da bi se ustavil in pogledal ce slucajno kak mimo pelje
<msev-1> Ja to dost delajo
<msev-1> V pj
<msev-1> Lj
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/gallery/B9gI8
<Pepelka> oh jesus - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> the indian burn one wins
<pitastrudl> zdobbie:   connect 172.17.1.39:12461
<pitastrudl> grem igrat popflash
<pitastrudl> to je gotv ip
<pitastrudl> če hočš gledat
<CrazyLemon> gotv..niga pls
<CrazyLemon> youtube gaming or go home
<pitastrudl> pls
<zdobbie> jst grem spat, mone
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-10
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnqtUAg4hkw
<Pepelka> Star Wars Battlefront - RIP Luke Skywalker - YouTube
<Pepelka> »You will be rememememembered.«
<zdobbie> EXPLAIN THIS https://twitter.com/davidpwil/status/651774334126694401
<Pepelka> Rev. David Williams auf Twitter: "If the Big Bang is true then why did the Nukes dropped on Japan not produce a completely new city in both instances. Bangs don't create."
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> oy vey
<CrazyLemon> meh..direkt na obalo prihaja
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem na kolo kmalu
<msev-> jo
<msev-> a ma kdo cajt za neki uspososbt :)
<msev-> bom kr napisov, torej če ročno ustavm gpsd proces, pa ga zaštartam stvar dela
<msev-> (bt gps)
<msev-> sam deamon pa ne dela, mi je en reku da ko se gpsd zaštarta manka /dev/rfcomm0 to pomen da je treba control socketu povedat da ga doda
<msev-> pol je pa dal neko komando "echo -e "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" | sudo tee /path/to/ctrl/socket" (put your gpsd ctrl socket path there)
<msev-> sam problem je k neznam tega control socketa najdt
<msev-> Kako ugotovim če je moj user član dialout
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 11.5°C @10.10.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% vzhodnik 2.6 m/s (9.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:09:41, Kulminacija: 10:47:11, Sončni zahod: 16:24:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 15min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> Japakasijanor!
<zdobersek> pol sem bil pa kr Belgian, da sem dve uri stisnu ven
<lynxlynxlynx> Incidentally, at one point they had the LEDs blinking Morse code to tell you a little bit about the kernel panic you were having. <-- hudo
<zdobbie> who dat
<lynxlynxlynx> le kernel
<zdobbie> & why 'incidentally'
<lynxlynxlynx> debata o nečem drugem
<lynxlynxlynx> gre se pa za ledice na tipkovnici
<zdobbie> kul
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.2°C @10.10.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% vzhodnik 4 m/s (14.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:15:15, Kulminacija: 10:53:20, Sončni zahod: 16:31:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 16min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> it sux..big time
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/SteamDB/status/652584292422406148
<Pepelka> Steam Database auf Twitter: "Valve just accidentally pushed a file named hl3.txt to Dota 2 Reborn that seems to be pretty damn interesting. https://t.co/DBQHk6ZDD0"
<dz0ny> 74 levels, VR tracking, companion app and RPG support
<pitastrudl> ful ga piha
<pitastrudl> na avtocesti
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12.7°C @10.10.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% vzhodnik 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:32, Kulminacija: 10:50:12, Sončni zahod: 16:27:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 15min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> brrrr
<pitastrudl> mrzlo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny who cares about dota 2.. we want hl3!
<zdobersek> I care about neither!
<pitastrudl> rek
<pitastrudl> rekt
<CrazyLemon> If you’re getting numbness in your pinky and ring finger, it’s probably the Ulnar nerve being compressed. This is the most common due to its location, at the bottom of the wrist, close to the bars and hoods of a road bike.
<CrazyLemon> my Ulnar nerve is being compressed
<CrazyLemon> and it sux
<pitastrudl> oh damn
<yang> CrazyLemon: se dobro, da ne uporabljas Emacsov
<yang> pol bi te sele znal bolet
<CrazyLemon> yang bolet?
<CrazyLemon> kaj to?
<zdobbie> glava
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: premocno drzis balanco
<yang> http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/emacs_pinky.html
<Pepelka> How to Avoid the Emacs Pinky Problem
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ampak sam leva roka
<CrazyLemon> desna je v redu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: premocno drzis balanco z levo roko
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie imam equalizer ..tko da enako močno držim z obema rokama
<zdobbie> obviously not
<CrazyLemon> imho je trak krivec
<lynxlynxlynx> grrr, Å¡e en oops lih sredi git fetch
<CrazyLemon> you did it again?
<zdobbie> I haz a pizza!
<CrazyLemon> morska??
<zdobbie> fuck off
<CrazyLemon> so.. no?
<zdobbie> fuck off again
<CrazyLemon> how many times do i have to fuck off?
<zdobbie> at this point? thrice
<CrazyLemon> k
<pitastrudl> report
<CrazyLemon> pls tell me when the fuck off number changes
<pitastrudl> over 900
<pitastrudl> 90000
<pitastrudl> 9000*
<zdobersek> there or thereabouts
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: navad se premikat roke na ~10 sekund
<idioterna> pa bo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna thats alot of hand movement
<idioterna> it's good for you
<dz0ny> someone is making WC III in Dota 2
<dz0ny> alos AeO
<msev-1> Dzony a mi bos pliz pol pomagov ta gps deamon zrihtat, ce bos mei cajt
<msev-1> A me ignoras, talk to my hand pa take :-)
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ^
<CrazyLemon> kako boš karkoli zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> če si na fckin mobitelu
<zdobbie> BELIEVE
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> I'am not the only one here...
<zdobbie> here we go
<CrazyLemon> you are the only one in his heart <3
<zdobbie> 4LPH4 AS FUCK http://imgur.com/a/4LPH4
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie who dat
<msev-1> Ja sj to ga za v naprej sprasujem
<msev-1> Da prpravm teren hehe
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: the meisterest of meisters
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yes..who dat
<msev-1> Dzony you oozee proness zato tebe sprasujem heehe
<CrazyLemon> dude..get off the damn autocorrect
<msev-1> Sup
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: dat is zdobbie
<pitastrudl> zdobbie:  went pro
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: kup si csgo
<pitastrudl> pls
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl niga pls.. zdobbie is not that good
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl naah
<pitastrudl> fora je da so to boti
<pitastrudl> zato je tak dobr
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> kupil sem tudi l4d2 ko so govorili 'pls kupi l4d2'
<msev-1> Ej kko je zj s tem win8 10 tablcam a to na vse lah poleg winsow nalozis linux, a je mozno da je ksna nekak zaklenena
<CrazyLemon> pa ga nism igral vsaj leto če ne več
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: come again?
<pitastrudl> lahk gremo tudi kak l4d2 CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 ni možno da je zaklenjena
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: a to si ti bil
<zdobbie> pac, moj rank
<zdobbie> vsi v kurcu
<pitastrudl> nimaš še ranka
<pitastrudl> :P
<pitastrudl> tisto je sam xp rank
<msev-1> Res bedno limona, prasci zakaj to delajo
<pitastrudl> nima veze
<zdobbie> mam rank 1
<pitastrudl> rank 3 rabiš da lahko igraš competitive
<pitastrudl> da dobiš skill group rank
<pitastrudl> afaik majo podoben sistem v doti
<zdobbie> k k
<zdobbie> do takrat bom ze najbrz mel dost vsefa
<zdobbie> vsega
<msev-1> A kdo c c tiberium kanes edition igra
<pitastrudl> noob
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 ne razumem te
<pitastrudl> was is das language
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LbhdUX5ZkE
<Pepelka> Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars Kane Edition - Black's Big Battle [HARD] 1-2 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Recorded with WeGame on normal quality, 30fps. This is a video of my brother playing C&C. All settings are on max, 1920x1080. PC: Processor: AMD Phenom II 55...«
<msev-1> Command and conquer
<dz0ny> dota ma prvih 10 games ločenih + tutorial ki ga moraš odigrat
<dz0ny> in potem je tam Å¡e vedno low priority
<dz0ny> for suckers
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 http://www.catb.org/gpsd/troubleshooting.html#generaltroubleshooting        YW!
<Pepelka> Troubleshooting GPSD
<Pepelka> »How to bring up a GPS under GPSD«
<msev-1> Bom se enkat pogledu sam se mi zdi da sm ze gledu pa nism dojeu
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 tam maš socket..potem pa še tist sudo tee uporabiš pa je to kar hočeš..i guess
<msev-> Troubleshooting Start at Boot
<msev-> sam nč ne piše tm
<msev-> nubene komande za copypaste
<msev-> k ubistvu se mi pomoje deamon ne zaštarta avtomatsko čeprov mam tko naštimat
<msev-> n
<msev-> razn če sm kej umes odštimov morm še to pogledat
<msev-> čak kko je že komanda sudo dpkg-reconfigure gpsd - does it sound legit
<msev-> zakaj tega Å¡tumfa gpsd.sock nemorm odpret s plumo
<msev-> v var/run/ je
<CrazyLemon> vem..zato pa sm ti skopiral link ffs!
<msev-> sam nočam si uničt k manual mi dela
<msev-> sam avtomatsko mi ne dela ob start up-u
<msev-> a mam v 14.04 že systemd
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> mislim..delno
<pitastrudl> https://soundcloud.com/mordfustang/milky-way
<Pepelka> Mord Fustang - Milky Way by Mord Fustang | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Pepelka> »Grab a limited edition 9999 in 1 album t-shirt! Order here: bit.ly/MordFustangAlbumTees«
<msev-> poglejmo pol v init.d al kko
<msev-> not bad pitastrudl
<msev-> če maš kj bl deep bi blo še bolš
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> za bl deep pejt na pr0ntube
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> thats what she said
<msev-> a prekopiram gpsd skript iz init.d
<CrazyLemon> to ti ves a bos prekopiral al ne :D
<CrazyLemon> meni je cist vseeno
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> ^^even more msev goodness
<msev> https://paste.sh/Z2WLIfWS#RC7ullloZa5R4WCvyPN6Kqkw
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<msev-> sj sm se že sprijaznu
<zdobersek> :|
<yang> http://lwn.net/Articles/660229/
<Pepelka> The new Linksys WRT1900ACS router [LWN.net]
<dz0ny> msev-: prepiš v upstart
<dz0ny> ps axf | grep gpsd mi dej
<dz0ny> pa kater je un ukaz ta drug
<dz0ny> the tee one
<msev-> evo zj enga buggam na ubuntu ircu
<msev-> ste razrešeni za trenutek :D
<dz0ny> tam v do_start dodaš ta svoj tee
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e ne sleep 5 prej :)
<msev-> razn tole lah preverš če se ti zdi legit <msev-> so i'm gonna rewrite it ->"echo -e "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" | sudo tee /var/run/gpsd.sock"
<dz0ny> just to be sure
<dz0ny> no
<msev-> zj sva z unmu ugotovila da se ubistvu service starta
<dz0ny> echo -e "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" | tee /var/run/gpsd.sock
<dz0ny> upstart one?
<msev-> aha brez "" :D
<dz0ny> pa sudo
<msev-> aha ok
<msev-> tnx dzony
<msev-> a ta backslash r je uredu
<msev-> a bi mogu bit newline
<dz0ny> no idea
<msev-> ok hehe
<msev-> seprav kaj bo zj ta tee naredu
<dz0ny> \r je enter drugac
<msev-> aja ok
<msev-> no idea :)
<msev-> no dj bom probov
<msev-> permission denied
<msev-> tee gpsd sock
<msev-> +/dev/rfcomm0
<msev-> tko da zgleda morm sudo?
<dz0ny> kje si to probal
<dz0ny> jaz sem rekl v service file
<msev-> output iz terminala
<dz0ny> sigh
<dz0ny> sudo bash
<dz0ny> pa tist no prlep
<msev-> a to vse v terminal
<msev-> vse skp sudo bash echo -e "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" | tee /var/run/gpsd.sock
<msev-> al najprej sam sudo bash pol pa tisto
<dz0ny> ne tist bi blo pa sudo bash -c 'echo -e "+/dev/rfcomm0\r" | tee /var/run/gpsd.sock'
<msev-> ok a pol kr tole nazadne
<msev-> a potrjuješ :)
<dz0ny> da
<msev-> odl
<msev-> :D
<msev-> damn
<msev-> tee: var run gpsd.sock no such device or address
<dz0ny> gpsctl mas drgac tud
<dz0ny> ps axf | grep gpsd
<dz0ny> kaj dobiš
<dz0ny> also maš gpsctl
<msev> a moram paste.sh jat output
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> man gpsctl
<msev-> sj drgač mi dela gpsd
<msev-> če manually zaženem
<dz0ny> but?
<msev-> ne dela mi avtomatsko
<msev-> kot deamon
<msev-> al kukr kol
<dz0ny> lol
<msev-> da bi /dev/rfcomm0
<dz0ny> kako pa račno poženeš?
<msev-> gpsd -n -b -ND4 /dev/rfcomm0
<msev-> neki tazga
<dz0ny> Dog want's to go out
<dz0ny> bbl
<msev> https://paste.sh/09RPw-1I#pyoXS0qa1jlHY0DGk56E4xOw
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<msev> tyt dog and dzony
<jabuk> Johny Johny Yes Papa and Many More Videos | Popular Nursery Rhymes Collection by ChuChu TV https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHSFpGBFGHY
<pitastrudl> ŽIVJO
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> hum
<zdobbie> luckytruck
<zdobbie> spyt lyt kwualle
<zdobbie> aah
<msev-> dz0ny pozabu sm ti povedat da zadeva trenutno ni priključena (pač bluetooth povezava9
<zdobbie> syt heehee
<jabuk> Cheb mohamed benchenet é hee hee  nouvelle album 2015 edition Avm https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02z5OWqKLQ8
<zdobbie> uvreme Celje
<msev-> in da je to za gps over bt, app na androidu k pošilja standardne nmea stavke
<msev-> fejka gps
<zdobbie> pobeti
<pitastrudl> pejte spat
<msev-> <TJ-> msev-: not unless you add the Bluetooth device to the bluetooth daemon config files so it is connected at system start, before gpsd starts. You don't have to use a GUI for that
<msev-> zgleda moram bluetooth config file najprej spremenit
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> am.. sudo bash ? tam je sudo pri tee ne pri bashu :)
<CrazyLemon> žyt wat
<jabuk> Wat by Gary Bernhardt [with Captions] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20BySC_6HyY
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie fix that..ty
<zdobbie> kradar
<msev-> bom kr lepo ročno tole startov dz0ny ne se matrat več :)
<zdobbie> zgif CrazyLemon can't escape
<msev-> sj ni tok važn :)
<CrazyLemon> zimdb wanker
<jabuk> Wanker (2013) 7 min Short Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk> Cam gets a call from a past one night stand.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2766828/
<CrazyLemon> a short wanker you are zdobbie
<zdobbie> gddg naah
<zdobbie> .help
<zdobbie> .pomoc
<CrazyLemon> z.imdb wanker
<zdobbie> zvrzi
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<zdobbie> kroll 1,2
<CrazyLemon> ti si regex master.. fix it
<zdobbie> vmorje
<CrazyLemon> vrt
<zdobbie> vstran google.com
<CrazyLemon> prt
<CrazyLemon> p.rt
<zdobbie> uvidel dz0ny
<jabuk> zdobbie: dz0ny je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred 20 minutami z sporočilom: bbl
<CrazyLemon> tis weird
<zdobbie> epotres
<zdobbie> zd u weird
<zdobbie> burl CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> papt libc6
<jabuk> libc6-dbg-armel-cross {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libc6-dbg-arm64-cross {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libc6-dbg {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libc6-armhf-cross {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libc6-armhf-armel-cross {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libc6-armel-cross {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libc6-armel-armhf-cross {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libc6-arm64-cross {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libc6-amd64 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> libc6 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<zdobbie> vplosk
<zdobbie> erainbow heiiii
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t655466
<Pepelka> Skoraj vsi dizli presegajo normative, proizvajalci zahtevajo zvišanje dopustnih izpustov @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »&#x10C;edalje jasneje postaja, da ni enostavno izdelati dizelskega motorja z dovolj nizkimi izpusti du&#x161;ikovih oksidov, da bi zadovoljili stroge evropske in ameri&#x161;ke standarde. V ZDA in kasneje tudi v Evropi so na kri&#382; pribijali Volkswagen, ki je v 11 milijonov vozil vgradil aktivno opremo za laganje o izpustih, a te&#382;ave z zadostitvijo standardom imajo tudi drugi proizvajalci. Najnovej&#x161;e raziskave ka&#382;ejo, da kar 95 od
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> back
<msev-> dz0ny zgleda bi mogu bluetooth config fajl spremenit
<msev-> pa tm dat auto bind yes namest no
<msev-> mogoče bi pol delal
<dz0ny> lol, a nis reku da ti dela?
<msev-> ja manual mi dela
<msev-> k komando not vpišem
<msev-> sam pač od start up-a samo od sebe mi pa pomoje ne dela
<dz0ny> a gui uporabljaš
<msev-> zato k ni auto bind
<dz0ny> torej bt se mora pognat
<dz0ny> pol se mora ta gpsd pognat?
<msev-> zgleda
<dz0ny> in to ti naklikaš right
<msev-> pač js šele pol v bluemanu naklikam da je serial povezava
<msev-> v guiju
<dz0ny> afc :)
<msev-> pol moram pa ustavt gpsd service
<msev-> pol pa zagnat gpsd spet
<dz0ny> ja ker gps sploh ni bil povezan
<msev-> pol pa lah odprem foxtrotgps pa gledam notr ke sm
<dz0ny> ni to automagic
<msev-> ja sj js bi želel da bi on čakov da se pojav /dev/rfcomm0
<msev-> pa pol lepo nadaljeval
<msev-> :)
<msev-> sam ni tko
<dz0ny> ja da se nardit to :)
<dz0ny> sam ne z init.d
<dz0ny> upstart ma events
<dz0ny> in lahko poženeš nek ukaz ko pride do dogodka
<dz0ny> tle ne boš daleč pršu
<dz0ny> also to lahko vse skriptaš
<msev-> tut vrjetn z upstartom ne :)
<msev-> ma js sm preveč noob dzony
<dz0ny> k ma ubuntu autostart gui
<msev-> ni rešitve zame :)
<dz0ny> try again
<msev-> vs pa tut nemorm skoz gnjavt kej :D
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> ja skriptam pa lah
<msev-> pač da ustav gpsd service pa zažene potem gpsd
<msev-> to lahko skriptam
<msev-> sam tist da pa izbere serial povezavo s fonom tist pa blage
<dz0ny> ps axf is your friend :)
<dz0ny> ko tist poženeš z gui
<dz0ny> sem zihr da je v ozadju en ukaz ki se požene
<dz0ny> in ti ga pol vidiš in ponoviš
<msev-> aa
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> a kr pisal mi bo ukaze notr
<msev-> k jih gui poganja
<dz0ny> da
<msev-> najs
<msev-> ja to bo še najboljša najbol safe varianta da ne uničm tega kr mi že zj dela :D
<msev-> pa pol nam znou nazaj :)
<msev-> dzony a pol moram ps axf blueman, al pač sam ps axf pa bo potem dojel da je blueman odprt
<msev-> dz0ny, a mogoče manjka še en j da je "ps -axjf"?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.primorske.si/2015/10/09/Na-25-ko-sele-pri-14-letih---celada-pa-obvezna-do-
<Pepelka> Na 25-ko šele pri 14 letih, čelada pa obvezna do 18. leta - Primorske Novice
<Pepelka> »Napoved vodje koprskega odbora stranke Nova Slovenija Danijela Sertiča, da bi lahko v strankarski centrali v Ljubljani že po počitnicah zagrizli v nujnost sprememb zakonodaje glede vožnje koles z motorjem, ki ne smejo presegati 25 kilometrov na uro, se je uresničila. Skupina strokovnjakov bo v kratkem dodelala predlog sprememb, nakar ga bo NSi v prihodnjih mesecih predstavila v parlamentu.«
<CrazyLemon> fckin valve.. Å¡e vedno niso fixali buga v watergate mapi
<anny_> elou
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<anny_> it's raining men, hallelujah!
<anny_> bej djaur Å¡e krik iz valov in potem vse tiho je bilo...
<pitastrudl> hi
<anny_> ej, mucki....sobota zvečer in vi kar na IRCU?
<anny_> kaj pa muckanje?
<yang> anny_: a nis ti tut na ircu ?
<yang> namesto da bi se muckala
<yang> kaj pa cs, ce je tako vreme
<anny_> zame se ni bat
<anny_> jaz sem stara, poročena...no, vezana gospa
<yang> a tko kot tale https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLZbqGzbDvc
<Pepelka> Svetlana Makarovič - Ojoj, gospa - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dajdamski portreti, 1998«
<yang> :)
<anny_> hihih...ni čisto tako
<anny_> hotela sem reči, da ima poročena ženska pogosto več sexa kot samski moški
<anny_> še posebej, če je samski moški malo n3rda
<CrazyLemon> ah..torej si se prišla tukaj pohvalit :)
<anny_> nisem
<anny_> samo dobrodušno privoščim tudi ostalim :P
<CrazyLemon> riiight :>
<LorD_DDooM> silly anny_ , čas za spolnost in romanco je minil, sedaj je čas za hobije in igrice.
<anny_> em...niste elitni moški po Ruglju
<anny_> samo faliranci igrajo igrice....
<yang> Treba se kej z zgornjo glavo razmisljat ne sam s spodnjo
<anny_> :D
<anny_> a lahko z obema hkrati?
<yang> tezko
<anny_> po mojih izkušnjah nemogoče
<CrazyLemon> po tvojih izkušnjah? torej si dala tipu z hardonom IQ test?
<LorD_DDooM> Vse, kar je na svetu ustvarjenega, so ustvarili moški. J.Rugelj. A njega hočeš vzeti za vzor?
<LorD_DDooM> Za vse erotične, partnerske, družinske in starševske probleme tega sveta so krive ženske. Zato ker izbirajo neustrezne oplojevalce.  j,Rugelj
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<anny_> CrazyLemon...takrat ne znate odgovoriti na najbolj preprosto vprašanje
<anny_> strinjam se s krivdo ženske
<anny_> res
<anny_> grem s...pat :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> prov zmeru bom tole
<idioterna> for science
<CrazyLemon> do it
<CrazyLemon> ker očitno ona pozna same čudne tiče
<idioterna> sm se dogovoru
<idioterna> suni prav da je za, sam ne dons, k sva ze mela
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-11
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlp1/t31.0-8/s960x960/11230731_10104674813178723_9011536213260825965_o.jpg
<msev-> A je vseen če pajpaš zadeve v nek file vs  če jih pajpaš v "named pipe" - kar si ne predstavljam čist dobr
<msev-> če je nek telemetry stream
<msev-> a je bolš da je named pipe al fajl
<msev-> nevem recimo predstavljejte si da loggam en signal na 160MHz
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<CrazyLemon> meh
<msev-> kaj je fora named pipe razn tega da se shranjuje v ram
<msev-> a je fora kj v tem da se fajl ne poveča čez neko mejo?
<msev-> k jo določš
<msev-> da so skoz notr najnovejši podatki
<msev-> če neki loggaš
<CrazyLemon> http://bfy.tw/2EBP
<Pepelka> Let me google that for you
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<msev-> ja sj sm prebral
<msev-> da morš odpret na obeh straneh
<msev-> pa take fore
<msev-> pa da ne piše na fajl sistem
<msev-> sam zanima me če pajpaš v fajl ne s temu fifotam ampak direkt v fajl a se pol fajl skoz povečuje a kko če neki not priteka
<msev-> pač ta koncept mi je ful tuj
<msev-> sam zgleda dobr :)
<msev-> ta fifo
<idioterna> fifi
<idioterna> msev-: blocka
<idioterna> msev-: na eni strani proces klice write(fifo, "js bi tole zapisu\n");
<msev-> ja
<idioterna> in to pol caka dokler na drugi strani en proces ne poklice
<msev-> aha
<idioterna> whatever = read(fifo, whatever_size);
<msev-> pol je tko optimiziralo
<msev-> optimizirano
<msev-> najs
<idioterna> ja uresnic so bufferji, kar pomen da neki podatkov loh napises not preden se pisanje ustavi tut ce nihce ne bere
<idioterna> ce poklices flush se pa vedno ustavi ce nihce ne bere
<idioterna> flush je sistemski klic k poskrbi da so reci zares tam zapisane kjer naj bi ble
<msev-> pač tkole moram nardit rtl_fm blabla aisdata -> fifo ta aisdata -> aisdecode blabla aisdata -> pol pa v nek ip nevem z udp pa pol opencpn
<msev-1> A ksnga seznama pa ni na kerih tablcah bi lahko dual bootov win-ubuntu
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<msev-1> A recimo asus je bl tak odprt al kko
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi bootal ubuntu če ni še unity 8 zunaj
<msev-1> Lol
<msev-1> Ja pac nek flavour
<msev-1> Mate, kde, xfce, gnome
<msev-1> Pac na splosno linux
<CrazyLemon> aha..ti bi na splošno rad mel nontouch optimized linux gor
<msev-1> Ja
<msev-1> Ksni programi so optimizirani za touch
<msev-1> Da majo velke gumbe
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: l4d2/tf2?
<zdobbie> pol zvecer?
<msev-1> Kasne hecne igrce so to
<msev-1> dobbie
<zdobbie> msev-1: left for dead 2, team fortress 2
<msev-1> Dost kul se slis
<zdobbie> je zabavno
<zdobbie> vse multiplayer, deluje na linuxu
<msev-1> A je ksna zastonj :)
<zdobbie> ksne dve leti smo mel par vecerov smeha
<zdobbie> msev-1: obe
<msev-1> ,najss
<zdobbie> msev-1: I lied, l4d2 je 20$
<zdobbie> http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/
<Pepelka> Left 4 Dead 2 on Steam
<Pepelka> »Set in the zombie apocalypse, Left 4 Dead 2 (L4D2) is the highly anticipated sequel to the award-winning Left 4 Dead, the #1 co-op game of 2008. This co-operative action horror FPS takes you and your friends through the cities, swamps and cemeteries of the Deep South, from Savannah to New Orleans across five expansive campaigns.«
<zdobbie> 20EUR
<msev-1> Nemaram zombijev, k sm su gledat I am legend k sploh ni grozn film me je kr zadusil da nism mogu dihat
<msev-1> Lol
<msev-1> Un fortress mi bl prijazno deluje hehe
<msev-1> Tale cod4 sm s frendi dost nazigov
<msev-1> Bi blo tole kul pa se multiplatform je da loh iz gaming pcja igram tut
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sure
<msev-1> A se pol pogovarjata prek mumbla
<msev-1> Vmes k igrata
<CrazyLemon> ja..sajbrava vmes
<msev-> sajbrata?
<dz0ny> msev-: to so stare besede
<dz0ny> tko kot pofočkat
<msev-> haha
<msev-> a to je izpeljanka iz cyber mogoče .D
<msev-> hehe
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> zdej se reče geekata
<msev-> aja prov legit stara beseda :)
<dz0ny> 40+ generacija :>
<msev-> aaa :)
<msev-> pol vas moram skor že vikat
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lahko tudi tikaš
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> a vidva z dzonyjem sta pa že zelo izkušena a kko :D
<msev-> g Lemon in g Dzony :D
<zdobbie> msev-1: kolk si mlad?
<msev-> 27
<zdobbie> msev-1: uf, se vam opravicujem
<msev-> lol
<msev-> no need I'm not that old :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ti sivobradec, si sploh resen za danes zvecer?
<zdobbie> nas bos assemblu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope..ti boš.. i'm just gonna join the game
 * CrazyLemon ima res sivo brado
<CrazyLemon> no..whiteish
<msev-> a za Å¡pil
<zdobbie> aye
<msev-> najs
<msev-> do naslednjega tedna se vam bom še js prdružu :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: gucaj
<msev-> a vi kj obvladate lua
<lynxlynxlynx> samo enkrat sem uporabil
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wat
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: povej!
<zdobbie> zapoj
<zdobbie> (gucati = peti)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie gucati je govoriti !
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie js sm že v igri..joinaj
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zakaj te nimam pod frendi?
<zdobbie> kter handle
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> jebenti, prek 60 norih limon
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ker sm te deleteal en cajt nazaj
<zdobbie> ful ti hvala
<zdobbie> ziher si Heavy
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope!
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobbie> ln
<msev-> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-10
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Steam Ubuntu najnovejša verzija  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43969#Comment_43969
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/nYJKOQx.gifv
<napsy_> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: guzva malo ha?
<speed-> eh naj idejo v pizdo
<msevwork> totalna gužva
<msevwork> v ponedeljek se vsi usujejo v LJ
<msevwork> vse te Å¡tudentke
<msevwork> k bi saj mel kj od njih :D
<napsy_> lol
<napsy_> brucovanja so se sele zacela
<napsy_> tak da izkorist priloznost ;)
<matjaz> msevwork skoz sam jamra od Å¡tudentk
<matjaz> pol se pa obrne pa mycrofta pimpa
<matjaz> :D
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> nekje je treba najdt zadovolstvo :D
<msevwork> v soboto je blo fajn sm bil na eni poroki :)
<slax0r> ne na svoji al?
<msevwork> nope
<msevwork> edn največji zavednež se je poroču :D
<msevwork> smo mislil da bo ratal duhovnik pa nas je presenetu
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> no mel je pa pol 4 duhovnike na poroki :D
<msevwork> tko da se je vidla ta njegova fanatična vez :D
<slax0r> jaz pa se 2 dni pa grem gledat oxfordske studentke \o/
<msevwork> :-O
<msevwork> super, a so v uniformah :P
<slax0r> ne vem, saj v resnici bom kakih 100km bolj vzhodno od oxforda :P
<speed-> close enough! :D
<slax0r> true :D
<slax0r> mogoce pa bo kaka pribezala v uniformi
<slax0r> samo potem morem mojo nekam skrit :D
<msevwork> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: DejaDup backup na oddaljeni strežnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43970#Comment_43970
<speed-> slax0r saj pa za njo bo tudi verjetno kaj za videt
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa ti nic ne pitas
<slax0r> hja...samo bo mela prevezo cez oci...
<slax0r> :D
<zdobbie> what are these trumperisms
<netkat> http://pussygrabber.com/
<Pepelka> Trump's Pussy Grabber
<Pepelka> »You’ve heard the tapes. Now put your pussy grabbing skills to the ultimate test.«
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/ughHugs/status/785301585916198912
<Pepelka> michael koh auf Twitter: "HILLARY: i told you he'd fuck the chair TRUMP: *while fucking the chair* I never fucked the chair https://t.co/QACRSry4SG"
<speed-> trump for president!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> itak
<zdobbie> prekmürci
<slax0r> mura je müra ja, samo prekmurci so se vedno prekmurci ne prekmürci
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> prekmőrci
<speed-> ostali slovenci nevejo nucati nemskih umlatov
<speed-> isto tak kak mi teh slovenskih ne
<speed-> kaj so krativec ostrivec pa se nekaj :D
<speed-> pa hvala bogu da to ni pri nas v uporabi, ker te bi glih bili ko madzari in imeli 50 crk v abecedi :)
<CrazyLemon> strešica!
<speed-> evo to to!
<idioterna> Så, vad gör du här?
<speed-> to smo mi pri slovenscini kar hladno preskocili
<speed-> profesorca rekla da sploh ni smisla :D
<slax0r> speed-: se ti vrti kaj od gokartov? :D
<speed-> ja
<speed-> precej
<speed-> skliska cesta
<speed-> jebes to :D
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<speed-> of pa cistak zmejsani
<speed-> drugoga je se za vec kak krog prehito :))
<speed-> samo tak smo veseli bili
<speed-> ka se to zgodilo :D
<speed-> brb cik
<slax0r> mi pravo ja :D
<slax0r> haha :D
<slax0r> car :D
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: DejaDup backup na oddaljeni strežnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43971#Comment_43971
<speed-> eh ce je nor
<speed-> samo drugic
<speed-> bon jes tudi boksi :D
<slax0r> ka do ga pa jebali :D
<speed-> samo moremo iti poleti
<speed-> pa v svetlon
<slax0r> ak dez sau? :D
<slax0r> haha :D
<slax0r> mrzlo vas nej bilo?
<speed-> pa niti nej
<speed-> se zmantras :D
<speed-> samo vseeno more biti toplo pa svetlo
<speed-> nej pa kmica pa mraz :D
<slax0r> mislin ka san si malo irssi sfukal :D
<slax0r> Matthai >> [~Matthai@unaffiliated/matthai] joined Matthai
<slax0r> Matthai jioned Matthai ^^
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu 16.04 izgled kot Windows 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43972#Comment_43972
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.gentoo-wiki.info
<jabuk> www.gentoo-wiki.info ni dosegljiva
<slax0r> gentoo?
<slax0r> IZDAJALEC
<CrazyLemon> nism izdajalec če ni available!
<slax0r> dovolj je da isces!
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/tOSO-7BEC-Ls5Jfa2Q1F6vFCsZusENO2eseBi5uzQEYVVp_ZKkyhVi_TuTP7CZ6lqvAzih6AvvJcX6NBa9luFDgpsZr3LD_WZnRkt55u1rwQoD337iRbgnYLQ6a4C1itxUQ4cDr1TU8in5HRMoFQ9ak12q3lm9HvkVCdJ4noyO4TDxqOSp1lQ2RXvCu58t4Ojh660Ix9L4P2OrcVN2POEIc0BiipHUW7kVFRpQ1X0DbxiWlK8oYtnuHRzsOL8Vat7aGZawgex7n7aYOKne-VNDeTY6wl-fUYX3ZtgrsHxZO_0HeZKMFHnT4BYSfshf2iPEhM7t_3vBeo13-TjtW8oA5NWberJkSmpidY41izHYjs2jvjvKheLYpT3vQ2F-5s6tC1VSbLr1d_d5cVm4sRcDhOsG9VpM
<CrazyLemon> 3s6D71rAHe1hFBTakX3BIMAwC2hlTcvNKR_I0N04kQ9AcTUqDREVxSiG3IPaS4ScF_wBnbqpPWGlv-tMrLzy7qQWj53rulHbx6H0ySiiYFYanghqEmc9pzzulDGodUb1f4lgb3xkhjNlL2K_HS1vkjc-0KN7_9DHVuyVE3V1TECiKZ59LtivgV7aAfiKUQcvAo7nJV0jcQ8yvs4RGG=w544-h967-no
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> my bad?
<zdobbie> ALWAYS
<CrazyLemon> http://tinyurl.com/hgeab8f  stupid google
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43973#Comment_43973
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43974#Comment_43974
<slax0r> dat url CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> is cray-cray
<zdobersek> like that bay-bay
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a hrema http://www.bicikel.com/novice/15799/sealps_prva_amaterska_etapna_dirka_v_sloveniji.html
<Pepelka21> SeAlps, prva amaterska etapna dirka v Sloveniji | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka21> »V Stari šoli v Kortah so prejšnji konec tedna predstavili etapno dirko, ki bo prihodnje leto med 13. in 16. septembrom kolesarje popeljala od morja do Alp.«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg should internet trolls be prosecuted he
<Pepelka21> Sky News Live - YouTube
<Pepelka21> »SUBSCRIBE to our YouTube channel for more great videos: http://www.youtube.com/skynews Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/skynews and https://twitter....«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek spust s padne je brake pad killer
<zdobersek> hum
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope
<zdobersek> don't care
<CrazyLemon> tale calcit mudela se peljeta po cesti..zravn pa čist lepa kolesarska steza
<zdobbie> old man yells at clouds
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 4.km  V od IGA @10/10/2016 13:43:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.95+N,+14.58+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/874883570/marvell-espressobin-board
<Pepelka21> Marvell ESPRESSOBin Board by Globalscale Technologies Inc — Kickstarter
<Pepelka21> »ESPRESSOBin is a high performance 64 bit dual core low power consuming networking computing platform based on the ARMv8 architecture«
<zdobersek> humziez
<msev-> dons me je uču un fortrana k nor
<zdobersek> ah, akademiki
<idioterna> zakaj se mors pa ucit fortran?
<idioterna> a ni to pretty much tko k bi pisal enacbe pred tablo?
<idioterna> easy as pascal pie
<zdobersek> docenti pac
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/vMBfkLQ.jpg
<idioterna> hud
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43975#Comment_43975
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43976#Comment_43976
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43977#Comment_43977
<CrazyLemon> TIL about top CSS
<CrazyLemon> vedno sm mislu da daš pač ali margin ali padding pa je to to
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno kakšen display mode je
<zdobersek> huh
<zdobersek> ti v CSSju
<CrazyLemon> display mode?
<zdobersek> mr. helpme v Fortranu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek whatcha talking about
<zdobersek> vsi se nekej ucimo!
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa je drug delal design tvojega najljubšega spletnega portala?!?!
<zdobersek> :O :O :O a na debian.org delas?!?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne silly..im talking about http://zupnija-lj-moste.rkc.si/
<Pepelka21> Župnija Ljubljana - Moste
<Pepelka21> »Župnija Ljubljana - Moste«
<speed-> debian se ma stran od 1997 :D
<CrazyLemon> no styling found on debian.org
<CrazyLemon> pravi chrome
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> laze!
<speed-> https://www.debian.org/debian.css
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj je to..400 vrstic
<CrazyLemon> to ni styling!
<CrazyLemon> styling je če je več k taužnt!
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo kaj podobnega mešanici miselnega vzorca in trello? Kot nekakšen pert chart
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zdobersek> dat copy-paste emoji game
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43978#Comment_43978
<zdobbie> https://67.media.tumblr.com/1d388d93ba90e93d6b5fab465a5056d0/tumblr_oea5klIB2g1usv7xpo1_500.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its replace on keyword actually
<CrazyLemon> jezus marija @ forum
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] galjot: RE: [rešeno] Napake po nadgradnji sistema V14.04 na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43979#Comment_43979
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/10/youtube-says-some-games-are-weirdly-popular-by-region/
<Pepelka21> YouTube says some games are weirdly popular by region
<Pepelka21> »Brazil loves "Lego Marvel's Avengers" and Russians are obsessed by "Shadow of Chernobyl."«
<zdobbie> umm
<zdobbie> tiste ARM boarde bi mel
<CrazyLemon> kickstart them
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: DejaDup backup na oddaljeni strežnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43980#Comment_43980
<dz0ny> a ste opazil :)
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Pravice nad mapami na oddaljenem računalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6545/pravice-nad-mapami-na-oddaljenem-racunalniku
<zdobbie> cega
<zdobbie> o
<zdobbie> pa res
<idioterna> kaj to
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> Matthai verjetno je rešitev chrootu :)
<Matthai> a me hočeš fentat?? :-)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai jah na kak drug način pa boš omejil uporabnika? :)
<CrazyLemon> uporabnike*
<CrazyLemon> https://debian-administration.org/article/590/OpenSSH_SFTP_chroot_with_ChrootDirectory
<CrazyLemon> chrootdirectory daš da je /media/secure_backup/%u
<CrazyLemon> pol pa mountaš user1 v /media/secure_backup/user1 pa bo omejen samo na tisto
<Matthai> hmm, mi lahko to v ono temo napišeš? :-P
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Pravice nad mapami na oddaljenem računalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43981#Comment_43981
<CrazyLemon> ne..lahk pa copy/pasteam :>
<Matthai> idioterna mi je še eno zanimivo rešitev predlagal
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ni napisal na forum?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<idioterna> sej bo Matthai
<idioterna> js mam deu
<CrazyLemon> mhmmmmm
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Pravice nad mapami na oddaljenem računalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43982#Comment_43982
<Matthai> evo, tole je idioterna predlagal
<idioterna> Matthai: mogoce manjka se chown pi:pi /media/secure_backup
<idioterna> da bo obvious
<Matthai> to mislim, da je že po defaultu, ampak bom dodal
<idioterna> ok
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: RE: Med zaganjanjem sistema se le ta zaustavi pri GRUBu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43983#Comment_43983
<Pepelka21>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [rešeno] Med zaganjanjem sistema se le ta zaustavi pri GRUBu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43984#Comment_43984
<yang> Kaj je zdaj zaspanci
<idioterna> 0
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-11
<slax0r> jutro
<matjaz> o7
<speed-> You are now 1% fluent in German!
<speed-> OH YEA!
<speed-> :D
<napsy__> jutro
<zdobersek> JAVOHL*
<sky[x]> lp
<speed-> ce tak napredujem bom glih za 8let pa pol tekoc! :D
<CrazyLemon> javohl? a tko karl erjavec pravi javorju?
<zdobersek> huehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehue
<speed-> ja vol !
<slax0r> ich liebe alkohol
<dz0ny> a ce kdo keybase invite?
<slax0r> what's keybase?
<matjaz> you don't need to know, just use it!
<slax0r> then do eet!
<slax0r> send me an invite!
<dz0ny> https://keybase.io/inv/2a57d92d1e
<Pepelka21> Keybase
<dz0ny> https://keybase.io/inv/b6be3de4dc
<Pepelka21> Keybase
<dz0ny> https://keybase.io/inv/04dcb13fb2
<Pepelka21> Keybase
<dz0ny> https://keybase.io/inv/6abdae59dc
<Pepelka21> Keybase
<matjaz> wut
<matjaz> jest jih mam 24
<zdobersek> jst jih mam 0
<zdobersek> kva je zej to
<zdobersek> a cmo kanal v sadovnjak sprement
<speed-> jabuk je glih prisel ko se bunis
<speed-> smo ze v sadovnjaku!
<matjaz> JAPKA RASEJO AJGA!
<matjaz> TO BO MOÅ TA!
<zdobersek> ma zakaj mamo 2 jabuka te fprasam
<zdobersek> a ni most specificen grozdju?
<zdobersek> iz japk mas pa pac, jabucek
<dz0ny> https://www.goinggo.net/2016/10/reducing-type-hierarchies.html
<Pepelka21> Reducing Type Hierarchies
<zdobersek> focus on patriarchy, please
<matjaz> zdobersek, puuuuhlease, jabolćni mošt
<matjaz> gugl it ap
<CrazyLemon> http://www.samsung.com/us/note7recall/
<Pepelka21> Galaxy Note7 Safety Recall and Exchange Program
<speed-> mhm
<CrazyLemon>  we are asking consumers with an original Galaxy Note7 or a replacement Galaxy Note7 to power it down
<CrazyLemon> lol
<speed-> ka mi je kolega napisal
<speed-> Ka mate to?
<speed-> Ovi bombe delajo, pa nika ne cujen od vas... Apple pa svincnik zacne odavati pa so pizdarije
<speed-> :D
<zdobersek> matjaz: "Ti proizvajajo bombe, pa o tem nikoli ne slišim od vas ... Apple pa začne prodajati svinčnik, pa so problemi!"
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/JZdziarski/status/785444769983934464
<Pepelka21> Jonathan Zdziarski auf Twitter: "Customers: Why did you make a phone that explodes? Samsung: Courage."
<speed-> zdobersek :)
<matjaz> zdobersek, hvala, kaj bi jaz brez tebe
<speed-> ko se spet osamosvojimo
<speed-> lahko prides kak slovenski diplomat :D
<zdobersek> budala
<zdobersek> praznik mamo zarad vase prikljucitve
<speed-> ja pa ni dela prosti dan
<zdobersek> ja, vidim
<zdobersek> pol pa pejte
<zdobersek> sam kam?
<zdobersek> madzari vas necejo
<zdobersek> h avstrijcem lahko sam delat hodte
<speed-> prekmurje republika
<zdobersek> k hrvatom najbrz nocete
<speed-> tak kak je bilo!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> avstrijska provinca
<speed-> :)
<zdobersek> speed-: ksn TLD boste mel?
<speed-> .pr jasno
<speed-> malo bodo tezave
<zdobersek> nau slo
<speed-> porto rico bo sel baje pod usa
<speed-> pa bo fraj
<speed-> :D
<zdobersek> .prm?
<speed-> mogoce se nam prleki pridruzijo pa bomo te .pp :)
<zdobbie> v pol leta bi mel pomürsko vojno
<zdobbie> bi se mürili
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> 2 federaciji bi to bile
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ne tak slax0r ?
<slax0r> wut?
<speed-> bi sli prleki v prekmursko republiko? :D
<slax0r> eh, prleki naj so gi so :D
<speed-> pa saj tam bi ostali kak so
<speed-> samo bi jim mi vladali
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> aja, bi bli hlapci
<slax0r> te pa ja
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> pa ajde no malo manj priviligirani drzavljani
<zdobbie> FSAKEMU MLIN MA MÜRI
<speed-> eh
<speed-> elektrarne na 1km
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa se nebi folgalo!
<yang> v vsako prekmursko vas en zastonj wi-fi router pa se odcepite potem od interneta :)
<zdobbie> what
<yang> tko kot WLAN-SI se pomeshate med sabo in se odcepite :)
<yang> In September 2016, however, Samsung recalled the Galaxy Note 7 worldwide, after it was found that a manufacturing defect in the phones' batteries had caused some of them to generate excessive heat, resulting in fires.
<zdobersek> ...
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/ZOANMrO.gif
<slax0r> relevant gif is relevant
<zdobersek> but old gif is old
<yang> PI*** ene, na Radio slovenija majo preko 10 minut propagandnih sporocil
<yang> nevem zakaj potem pobirajo narocnino
<speed-> ja
<speed-> vse jih zapret
<upd> yang, a si že pogledal btc ceno dons
<yang> nisem.....
<yang> https://www.tradingview.com/x/K7IgSFL8/ mal gre gor, sej do novga leta mora pridt do 1000
<upd> da
<zdobbie> nice graphs
<zdobbie> do they come in reasonable forms?
<yang> ja, vec opcij mas na tradingview
<yang> upd: kd dobra platforma pa se zastonj
<yang> kr
<speed-> bo jurja?
<yang> zmeri zraste okol novga leta
<yang> upd: samo do 2014 majo arhiv.....
<upd> yang, imajo od bitstampa od 2011 naprej
<yang> aha vidm zdej
<upd> še mtgox imaš
<speed-> mtgox se ni izsel :p
<yang> do 2013 prakticno ni bilo nobene rasti
<yang> 12 usd/BTC
<zdobbie> Ms O’Connell rejected his comments. “I don’t see why the archbishop’s views are in anyway relevant. I don’t see why Archbishop Martin should be getting involved in women’s health issues. It is the same as asking my four-year-old,” she told the Irish Examiner.
<zdobbie> http://www.irishexaminer.com/ireland/fine-gael-td-archbishops-opinion-on-abortion-is-not-at-all-relevant-424020.html
<Pepelka21> Fine Gael TD: Archbishop’s opinion on abortion ‘is not at all relevant’ | Irish Examiner
<Pepelka21> »Fine Gael TD Kate O’Connell has said the opinion of the Catholic Church Primate of Ireland Eamon Martin “is not at all relevant” in the debate on abortion.«
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/KfI3dO0.gifv
<dz0ny> .imdb nerve
<jabuk3> Nerve |27 Jul 2016 96 min| Adventure, Crime, Thriller
<jabuk3> A high school senior finds herself immersed in an online game of truth or dare, where her every move starts to become manipulated by an anonymous community of "watchers."
<jabuk3> IMDB:7.0/10 (15,774 glasov) | Tomato: 5.7/10 115 reviews (users: 3.8/5 18392 reviews)
<jabuk3> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3531824
<zdobbie> sounds like a shit movie
<zdobbie> yesitis
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/SamsungSlovenia/posts/10155419918919782
<Pepelka21> Samsung Slovenija - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka21> »Samsung Slovenija. Gefällt 184.862 Mal · 291 Personen sprechen darüber. Dobrodošel na uradni strani podjetja Samsung Slovenija. Klikni "Všeč mi je" in se...«
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da bo hitro letel celoten Q&A
<yang> CrazyLemon: tole je zanimiv dokumentarc, ce se nisi gledu https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molai_forest
<Pepelka21> Molai forest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkZDSqyE1do
<Pepelka21> Forest Man - YouTube
<Pepelka21> »Since the 1970's Majuli islander Jadav Payeng has been planting trees in order to save his island. To date he has single handedly planted a forest larger tha...«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb molai forest
<jabuk3> The Molai Forest |N/A 5 min| Documentary, Biography
<jabuk3> A man grew a sprawling forest in 30 years on a river island in India.
<jabuk3> IMDB:N/A/10 (N/A glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk3> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2678376
<CrazyLemon> 5min?
<yang> CrazyLemon: v YT linku mas celoten documentarec
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk3> CrazyLemon: pong
<yang> Kle je ko na fronti, huligani se derejo pa helikopterji preletavajo ...
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> the usual bs3
<idioterna> se sreca da so vam stadion zgradil, da se zdej vsaj bolj tam zadrzujejo
<yang> Bullshit 3
<yang> Sej bo Rastoder zdej se ostalo dokoncal
<yang> pa bomo mel skladisce banan se tukaj
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> to bo jankovic dokoncal
<idioterna> rastoder je sam izvajalc
<idioterna> brez jankovica neb blo nikol nc dokoncan
<yang> ma kdorkol bo ze delal nej dokonca ze enkrat
<idioterna> ce bi bil js zupan bi pol k je grep propadu najel awk
<yang> haha
<yang> kaj je ze kratica za grep ?
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<yang> g r energo plan
<idioterna> global regular expression print
<idioterna> ocitno pomen grep
<yang> Grep je kratica za Gradis G in Energoplan,
<yang> ce gres gledati kdo je bil lastnik grepa je tudi jankovic noter druzbenik
<idioterna> itak
<idioterna> ocitno je vsaj tok dobr biznisman k trump :)
<yang> boljsi je, k mu nic ne morejo :)
<yang> vsaj dobre razstave mamo zastonj v mestni hisi , zadnjic sem sel gledat Moskvo od https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Rodchenko
<Pepelka21> Alexander Rodchenko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhnNCO9ybXU
<Pepelka21> Election Wisdom - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 41 - YouTube
<Pepelka21> »Election Wisdom - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 41 Claim Your free download of "7 Ways to Be More Spiritual Than Your Friends" at http://AwakenWithJP.com/ Wat...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> so epic
<zdobersek> unlike U
<CrazyLemon> true..JP is like..master of all masters
<zdobersek> a
<zdobersek> to je ovaj
<CrazyLemon> taj da
<zdobersek> I've seen better
<yang> kok so nenavadno prijazni pri Youtube za 9,99 usd na mesec nam ponujajo ads-free YT
<idioterna> ja sam ne v sloveniji
<idioterna> to misls youtube red ane
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/red
<Pepelka21> YouTube Red - YouTube
<yang> ja
<Pepelka21> »Mit einem YouTube Red-Abo kannst du YouTube-Videos werbefrei ansehen, offline speichern und im Hintergrund wiedergeben.«
<idioterna> ja ne vem ce to dela v sloveniji
<idioterna> js s slovensko kreditno nism mogu
<CrazyLemon> js tudi nism mogu
<CrazyLemon> mogoče zato ker nism niti poskusil
<idioterna> ja men bi blo top met to
<idioterna> zdej mam google play music ampak
<idioterna> recimo tega komada ni gor
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImEJD291Ys8
<Pepelka21> Les Petites Bourrettes - On rigolera - YouTube
<Pepelka21> »Les Petites Bourrettes - On rigolera«
<CrazyLemon> so..whats the issue here?
<zdobersek> jst mam pa cokolado
<zdobersek> and it's not an issue
<CrazyLemon> its fat tissue
<CrazyLemon> .gif mic drop
<jabuk3> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> .gif drop the effin mic
<jabuk3> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> FU!
<zdobersek> .gif get rekt
<jabuk3> No gif available :(
<zdobersek> zgleda se je API zrusu
<zdobersek> plz fix
<Matthai> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43985/#Comment_43985
<zdobersek> a smo zmahal
<zdobersek> yang: dej poglej cez okn
<upd> http://imgur.com/gallery/Lqrwa
<Pepelka21> @ The Border - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka21> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> zdobersek: ena eksplozija je bla...
<yang> zdaj bodo tulili se do 3h zjutri pol pa gredo pocas domov
<upd> bomba ?
<zdobersek> en je brcnu zogo
<sky[x]> lp
<upd> aja he
<sky[x]> upd: lp ;)
<upd> hi
<zdobersek> hoi
<yang> kaj je bilo 0:0
<matjaz> dz0ny https://twitter.com/m8urnett/status/785945630388523008
<Pepelka21> Mark Burnett auf Twitter: "Because I just saw this... https://t.co/LThmwLIRTw"
<matjaz> :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-12
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX0Qvk7YbnU stupid merica
<Pepelka21> Man Runs Over Abolish KKKolumbus Day protesters - YouTube
<Pepelka21> »PROTESTERS RAN OVER FOR BLOCKING THE STREETS AIM Northern Nevada invites you to stand in solidarity with us as we fight to abolish the honoring of murder, ra...«
<_HealeR_> jebiga upd
<_HealeR_> glupi amerikanci ka te ces.
<upd> :)
<_HealeR_> :)
<idioterna> kje sm ze to vidu
<idioterna> aja, nice
<_HealeR_> idioterna, pozdav.
<_HealeR_> brb
<idioterna> nism vedu da tut v ameriki ISIS s tovornaki pobija folk
<_HealeR_> ce kdo rabi kak vps za testing 4 free 29 dni... upload je sicer slab 2mb... drugac pa ni tolk band win/linux https://intl.aliyun.com/campaign/free-trial 30 day trial.
<jabuk3> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<Pepelka21> Free Cloud – Cloud Server & Hosting Free Trial | Alibaba Cloud
<Pepelka21> »Alibaba Cloud Computing - Start now for a 30-day free trial on Elastic Compute Service and a 60-day trial on range products including databases, load balancing and cloud storage.«
<_HealeR_> eh idioterna ne mors verjet vsemu kar vidis :)
<idioterna> sej ne verjamem vsemu
<idioterna> vidm pa da so se white power supremacists mal prevec razmnozil
<idioterna> bo treba spet ksn nuremberg usekat
<_HealeR_> white power super...? idioterna ?
<idioterna> white power supremacists
<idioterna> ljudje k verjamejo da je "bela rasa" "ogrozena"
<idioterna> pa da jo je treba "ohranjat"
<_HealeR_> eh idioterna jaz bi vercjo pozornost namenil tistim ki promovirajo to... da delijo ljudi.
<idioterna> kdo pa deli ljudi?
<_HealeR_> beli proti crnim.... nasi proti vasim, jansevi proti ostalim... itd.. konc koncev je vse to eno deljenje ljudi na eno in drugo stran.
<_HealeR_> kolk si ti ze star idioterna?
<upd> deljenje ja na bele rdeče črne
<idioterna> _HealeR_: ~40
<idioterna> ja, sam kdo deli ljudi?
<upd> ljudje
<idioterna> ja, keri
<upd> sami woho
<idioterna> ker kokr js vidm mas ene ljudi k zagovarjajo spostovanje pravne drzave, clovekovih pravic
<idioterna> pozivajo k strpnosti in solidarnosti
<idioterna> pol mas pa se druge ljudi, k pravjo da morjo tisti, ki niso njim podobni, zivet kje drugje
<idioterna> in od teh dveh skupin se mi zdi da samo ena zares poziva k delitvi
<_HealeR_> idioterna, pol si dost star da bos razumel. poglej si to skoz... kaj je ne mudel ze v 70-80 povedal kak to gre oz kak so to delali rusi vcasih... in kak gre manipulacija naroda od nule naprej. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZnkULuWFDg samo mors si vzet cajt pa pogledat da razumes... bos dost vec zvedu tu kot pa se naganjal za vsako novico ko jo vidis na tv al pa na youtube.
<Pepelka21> Yuri Bezmenov (former kgb) Psychological Warfare Subversion & Control of Western Society - Complete - YouTube
<Pepelka21> »What is the most amazing about this interview is the fact that it was done in the mid 80's. I'd say this guy knew exactly what he was talking about. It is pr...«
<idioterna> eh, to pa res ni nc novga
<_HealeR_> to ze ves?
<upd> idioterna, belokranjci so jasno povedal da nimajo nič prot njim ampak na dvorišču jih pa nočejo
<idioterna> kdo pa ne ve tega?
<idioterna> upd: ja, sej ljubljancani isto pravjo za belokranjce
<_HealeR_> idioterna, zakaj pa se pol ubadas z stvarmi kot so "ker kokr js vidm mas ene ljudi k zagovarjajo spostovanje pravne drzave, clovekovih pravic" al pa "pozivajo k strpnosti in solidarnosti"
<idioterna> pa se belokranjci vseen v sluzbe v ljubljano vozijo
<idioterna> _HealeR_: ker je to edini smiseln odgovor na propagando
<_HealeR_> idioterna, to je sam igra ki se odvaja po tem.
<upd> jih ne moreš primerjat niso outsiderji
<idioterna> _HealeR_: ne, ni, to je posledica tega, da ljudi hujskajo
<idioterna> upd: kako da ne
<idioterna> upd: seveda so
<_HealeR_> idioterna, deljenje ljudi zgubljanje identitete posameznika in predajo tega vladi.
<idioterna> dolenjske pijandure, k pijani vozijo in stalno povzrocajo nesrece s smrtnim izidom po ljubljani
<upd> 5 primerov letno ?
<idioterna> _HealeR_: kako pa lahko zgubis identiteto?
<idioterna> upd: vsak primer je prevec.
<idioterna> upd: noben jih noce tukaj
<upd> in koliko primerov napadov beguncev v nemčiji franciji ?
<idioterna> oni se pa kar vozijo sem
<idioterna> v nemciji in franciji je manj primerov napadov beguncev kot pri nas primerov ko so dolenjci koga pohabil
<idioterna> taki pac so
<idioterna> sam nej se kdo drug z njimi ukvarja
<idioterna> zakaj bi se lih mi moral
<_HealeR_> idioterna, ce pogledamo narodno identiteto identiteto ljudstva kot enega... recimo... end poslanc krade drugi zajebe.. itd... kje je identiteta ljudi tukaj da se dvignejo in recejo to ni prav?
<idioterna> nej hodijo v maribor v sluzbo
<idioterna> _HealeR_: kaj ma pa identiteta s tem
<idioterna> _HealeR_: narodna identiteta je itak hoax
<_HealeR_> idioterna, identiteta naroda ima vse s tem. Ko to zdrobis narodu lahko delas z posameznikom karkoli hoces.
<_HealeR_> idioterna, sem ti reko da si poglej pa si reko da ves.
<_HealeR_> pa pojma nimas.
<_HealeR_> !
<idioterna> narodna identita je hoax.
<idioterna> ne obstaja
<idioterna> ne mores bit ponosen na nekaj, kar je nekdo drug ustvaril, samo zato ker se je rodil v isti drzavi kot si se ti
<_HealeR_> idioterna, lahko pa greva do tega tud z tvoje strani.
<upd> idioterna, ja lahko je bit pameten
<upd> dokler nimaš centra pred nosom
<idioterna> nihce od vaju ni izbral kraja rojstva
<upd> tud ti bi se bal za svoje otroke
<idioterna> en se je trudil in nekej dosegel, en se pa zdaj baha z dosezki drugega
<idioterna> in se tolce po prsih
<idioterna> to je narodna identiteta
<upd> če bi imel center za hišo
<idioterna> in je totalen bullshit
<upd> z 2k begunci na dan
<idioterna> upd: ne, ne bi se.
<idioterna> upd: me je pa strah da jih bo kaksen pijan dolenc povozu
<idioterna> tega me je pa lahko strah
<idioterna> ker dolenjci pobijejo 50 ljudi na leto
<idioterna> begunci pa 0.
<_HealeR_> idioterna, ce ni identitete slovenije... zakaj imamo pol politike ki v tej identiteti odlocajo in krojijo naso usodo?
<idioterna> _HealeR_: sej jih nimamo
<idioterna> _HealeR_: imamo ljudi, ki se pretvarjajo, da to pocnejo
<_HealeR_> vlado.
<idioterna> v resnici pa bluzijo in iscejo priloznost za zasluzek
<idioterna> dodaten, poleg tega k ga itak dobijo
<idioterna> v zameno za to da igrajo pavlihe na televiziji
<idioterna> pa govorijo "moramo poskrbet za XY"
<_HealeR_> idioterna, in zakaj jim mi to omogocamo?
<idioterna> jaz jim ne
<_HealeR_> evo vidis
<_HealeR_> idioterna, tu je catch.
<upd> idioterna, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-europe-attacks-germany-migrant-idUSKCN1040SF
<Pepelka21> Syrian refugee in Germany arrested after killing woman in machete attack| Reuters
<Pepelka21> »A 21-year-old Syrian refugee was arrested on Sunday after killing a pregnant woman with a machete in Germany, the fourth violent assault on civilians in western Europe in 10 days, though police said it did not appear linked to terrorism.«
<upd> idioterna,  0 ? lol
<_HealeR_> JAZ JIM NE!
<idioterna> upd: 0.
<upd> a hočeš še 100 linkiv
<upd> !g refugees attack in eu
<Pepelka21> Syrian refugee in Germany arrested after killing woman in machete ... http://www.reuters.com/article/us-europe-attacks-germany-migrant-idUSKCN1040SF
<idioterna> upd: ksnga iz slovenije bi, prosim
<idioterna> aja, nimas
<upd> aja
<idioterna> zajeban
<idioterna> no, ti dam js enga
<idioterna> upd: http://svet24.si/clanek/novice/crna-kronika/5651085bd7b0e/drama-v-halozah-najprej-streljal-na-sosede-nato-na-policiste
<Pepelka21> Svet24.si - Drama v Halozah: iz hiše stopil s kalašnikovko in policista zadel v prsni koš
<Pepelka21> »Včeraj zvečer je v vasi Dolena v Halozah star sosedski spor prerasel v streljanje. Moški je začel streljati na soseda, ki se je skupaj s sostanovalci zatekel v klet, nato pa na pomoč poklical policiste. Ko so prihiteli, je začel streljati tudi nanje.«
<_HealeR_> mah upd nima se smisla prepirat z idioterno. boljs ga je pustit ce mu je lepo tak.
<idioterna> upd: kdo je nevaren, pravis?
<idioterna> begunci?
<idioterna> ti se hecas
<idioterna> preko slovenije jih je slo vec kot pol milijona
<idioterna> in nihce ni niti ranjen
<idioterna> kaj sele ubit
<upd> točno
<upd> Å LO
<idioterna> medtem se pa slovenci pobijajo
<idioterna> ja, slo
<upd> kaj bo pa ko ne bojo več ŠLI
<idioterna> ko bodo ostali?
<upd> in bodo tam ostali
<idioterna> ziher bo manj kriminala na prebivalca kot ga je zdej
<upd> povej to unim puncam ko so jih obkolili
<idioterna> slovenci se tok radi pobijate da bi rabl ksne tujce
<upd> pa spolno nadlegovali tam na trgu
<idioterna> ja, komot
<idioterna> mas njihove cifre?
<idioterna> a je oktoberfest ze mimo?
<_HealeR_> eh.
<upd> ne vem kako govoriš slovenci
<upd> a ti nisi slovenc
<idioterna> zadnjic je folk pametoval kako jih je strah jit na oktoberfest, zarad terorizma
<upd> poleg tega
<idioterna> ja, sem, pa kaj
<upd> imaš kakšno statistiko da se slovenci pobijamo več kot v drugih državah
<idioterna> ne delim nobenih lastnosti z ostalimi slovenci, razen da sem se rodil v ljubljani
<idioterna> ja, imam
<_HealeR_> upd, slovenske novice bere.
<_HealeR_> tam not mas sam killing pa take fore.
<upd> jaz ne vem
<idioterna> ne, sej obstajajo dobri podatki o tem
<upd> poročanje kako begunci nadlegujejo ostale
<upd> pa tko
<upd> cela eu se pritožuje
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oktoberfest_terror_attack
<Pepelka21> Oktoberfest terror attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> upd: ne, vsi nacisti v eu se pritozujejo
<idioterna> to je okol 10% prebivalstva.
<upd> mislem ne morš bit jih vesel potem
<idioterna> ampak oni bi se pritozevali tut ce ne bi noben begunec nicesar naredu
<idioterna> sej jih nisem vesel
<_HealeR_> upd, to sem ze tud dal skoz. begunci majo svoje fore. Ceprav morm rect da poznam enga v lj z afganistana koje ze pri nas 9 let pa je super decko.
<idioterna> ja, komot bi pa poznal tut enga iz afganistana k bi se razstrelil na tromostovju
<idioterna> pa to ne bi povedalo nic o tem, kdo so begunci
<idioterna> noben od njih si ni izbral tega, da je begunec
<_HealeR_> idioterna, naj mama merkel vzame vse begunce pa resena zadeva :)
<idioterna> tko da to, da prihajajo iz se slabsih drzav kot je nasa, ni lih lastnost, ki bi jih povezovala na tak nacin
<idioterna> da bi lahko sklepal o cemerkoli
<idioterna> ja sej jih je
<idioterna> vzela vse
<idioterna> like 80% jih je v nemciji
<idioterna> ostali pa v glavnem na svedskem
<_HealeR_> jp fajn tak naj bojo tam.
<idioterna> jah prej al slej boste morali jit delat zanje
<idioterna> v nemcijo
<idioterna> ker boste tle zafural gospodarstvo
<_HealeR_> in naj tam destabilizirajo eno od najboljsih drzav v eu :)
<idioterna> od kdaj pa begunci destabilizirajo drzavo
<_HealeR_> idioterna, sam je pa tukaj tud vprasanje kdo je vzrok da so zdaj vsi ti begunci pri nas?
<idioterna> edini ki destabilizirajo nemcijo trenutno so right wing nutterji
<idioterna> kje pri vas?
<_HealeR_> in kdo stoji za destabilizacijo afrike.
<_HealeR_> v EU.
<idioterna> afrika ni nic destabilizirana
<_HealeR_> aj?
<_HealeR_> aja?
<idioterna> v EU je prostora se za ~100 milijonov ljudi v naslednjih 10-15 letih
<idioterna> oz. tolk jih rabimo, ker prebivalci EU nocejo al pa ne morejo delat
<_HealeR_> kak da ni? 1. irak, libija, afganistan, sirija je se zadnja ki se se drzi kolk tolk :)
<idioterna> omg
<idioterna> od teh drzav je samo libija v afriki
<idioterna> in libija ni velik vir beguncev
<idioterna> zgolj ena od drzav, kjer se da pridet do mediterana, ce si iz eritreje, somalije, gane
<idioterna> al pa ksne druge drzave kjer je zajebano zivet
<idioterna> ampak afrika ma miljardo prebivalcev
<idioterna> in vec kot 95% jih ne gre nikamor
<idioterna> ker se majo cist ok v afriki
<idioterna> _HealeR_: na, ti dam link na enga k studira te reci in ti lahko pove, kaj je narobe z EU
<_HealeR_> idioterna mogoce res ne... samo je je pa folk pred invazijo tam mel mir v libiji... so meli strom zapstojn itd... za poroko so dobili $20k itd.. vse drzava castla.. zdaj pa jebejo jeza :) v libiji.
<upd> naj pove kaj ni bo krajši seznam
<idioterna> no, to si zdej mal izkrivljeno predstavil
<idioterna> pred zrusenjem gadafijevega rezima so libijce oblasti nekaznovano pobijale
<upd> pa dejmo begunske centre na nogometna igrišča po slo
<idioterna> zakaj bi to poceli?
<idioterna> sej mamo vec kot 20.000 praznih stanovanj
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vr6Q77lUHE
<Pepelka21> Hans Rosling on why most of the world is better off than you think - YouTube
<Pepelka21> »Hans Rosling explains why despite global inequalities, most of the world is better off than you think - and better off than it has ever been before. Subscrib...«
<idioterna> _HealeR_: tega poslusi
<idioterna> on se spozna
<upd> jah tam morjo bit kjer je največ folka
<_HealeR_> idioterna, kaj se mi zanimivo zdi da so zrusili ravno gadafija... ko pa folku sekajo glave v saudi arabiji pa ja ok al kak? :D
<idioterna> _HealeR_: kdo ti je pa to nalozu
<idioterna> seveda ni ok
<idioterna> ZDA podpirajo SA, zato jih nihce ne more sankcionirat
<upd> idioterna, a si ti kaj že naredu za begunce
<upd> razn nabijanja they are all welcome
<idioterna> ker majo ZDA veto v UN pa v varnostnem svetu
<_HealeR_> idioterna, njih podpirajo kdo drug ko pa dela isto kot pa oni pa so bad?
<_HealeR_> :D
<idioterna> upd: kdo pravi da so welcome?
<idioterna> upd: to si ti enga druzga zgleda slisu
<_HealeR_> mah jebes zda.
<idioterna> ja ce zbiras prostovoljce, da gremo sesut rezim v SA
<_HealeR_> idioterna, zda se gre policaja za sver... samo nekak failajo zadnje case :)
<idioterna> me kr napis na seznam
<upd> ti praviš, da si ko angelca
<idioterna> upd: url?
<idioterna> upd: js pravm, da je treba spostovat clovekove pravice
<_HealeR_> idioterna,  kaj pa so clovekove pravice tak na kratko?
<upd> točno in med te pravice ne spadajo pravice belokranjcev da se počutijo varno  ?
<upd> mogoče so pa samo paranoični
<idioterna> upd: belokranjci morajo najprej nehat pijani vozit.
<idioterna> dokler tega ne nardijo se nimamo kej pogovarjat
<upd> in 11 miljonov zadetkov o napadih beguncev ni relevantno
<_HealeR_> idioterna,  kaj pa so clovekove pravice tak na kratko?
<idioterna> to je vse sovrazna propaganda upd
<idioterna> poglej od _HealeR_ja video od unga rusa
<idioterna> to je vse izmisljeno
<idioterna> zato da bi ljudje volili naciste
<idioterna> _HealeR_: ma ne da se na kratko
<_HealeR_> idioterna, aja?
<idioterna> _HealeR_: clovekove pravice so nastale na podlagi zlorab v preteklosti
<upd> jah ne vem napadi pa to posnetki mi niso delovali nič izmišljeno
<idioterna> upd: ti pol pravis da je treba izgnat vse avstrijce iz EU?
<upd> jaz nisem nikoli rekel
<idioterna> cesa?
<upd> da kdorkoli ni zaželjen tu
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> kaj pa si rekel
<upd> lahk pride tud miljon beguncev
<idioterna> ja, sej so prsli
<upd> ampak na primerno lokacijo
<idioterna> keri so pa prsli na neprimerno lokacijo?
<upd> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/razburjeni-belokranjci-napovedali-protestni-shod-ves-cas-nas-zapostavljate-a-zdaj-ste-se-pa-spomnili-na-nas.html
<Pepelka21> 24ur.com - Razburjeni Belokranjci napovedali protestni shod: 'Ves čas nas zapostavljate, a zdaj ste se pa spomnili na nas!'
<Pepelka21> »Ministrstvo za notranje zadeve namerava v Črnomlju postaviti sprejemni center za migrante, ki bi nelegalno prišli čez mejo s Hrvaško. Domačini pravijo, da so za načrte izvedeli iz medijev, napoved pa jih močno razburja. Zato bodo protestirali.«
<upd> jah tole ne deluje primerna lokacija ane
<idioterna> joj ne morm videota gledat
<_HealeR_> idioterna to kaj tisti rus tam pove... je plan kako je sel razpad nase drzave... cilj je bil razprad yugoslavije... zato so se jansa in ostali dobivali z agenti cia v italiji da so splanirali to... mi smo jo odnesli lepo pa ql... hrvaska pa ostali pa so najebali na pune... zakaj zato ker je pac nekdo hotel razbit eno celoto... pol po tem pa se imas razbijanje slovencev dalje..... kako se to implementira in izvede.
<idioterna> js mislm da ti k protestirajo sploh niso belokranjci
<_HealeR_> samo idioterna kaj ti naj recem prav mas ne da se mi naganjat tu z tabo zdaj :)
<idioterna> _HealeR_: ja sam to ni res
<upd> ma ja Å¡e en hoax :d
<upd> fora je
<idioterna> _HealeR_: jugoslavija je razpadla zarad srbskih nacionalistov, k so se hotl jit fasizem
<upd> da je brezpomena ta debata
<upd> ker bi se moral
<upd> kregat čez tiste ki mečejo bombe
<idioterna> ja, argumentirano pogovarjat, recimo
<idioterna> tako je
<upd> ne pa kam bomo begunce dali
<idioterna> bombe pa mecejo nekateri begunci, nekateri domacini
<Krutec> matr..kok je tam ura..3:30am? vi pa tako zolcno debato nacenjate :D
<idioterna> pa vsake tolk casa clo kaksen v drzavni sluzbi
<_HealeR_> idioterna, zarad srbije.. itd.. bla bla to kaj je javno znano. Kar pa recimo ni javno znano pa je plan udbe od zadaj za transfer sredstev in ohranitev oblasti. itd..
<_HealeR_> samo idioterna kot je upd glede tega nima smisla :)
<idioterna> _HealeR_: to zdej kr nakladas
 * _HealeR_ samo naklada gugu gaga :D
<idioterna> _HealeR_: v resnici je nova revija nastala kot odgovor na centralizem jugoslovanskih oblasti
<_HealeR_> idioterna,  v realnosti je bilo to ze planirano v naprej. oz gugu gaga :)
<idioterna> nc ni blo planirano vnaprej
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> planirano je blo vse zivo
<idioterna> to kar se je zgodil je pa mim vseh planov
<_HealeR_> idioterna,  ce ti ne vidis meter pred sabo ne mors trdit za druge da so isti kot ti idioterna!
<_HealeR_> gugu gaga
<idioterna> fora je da sm js objektiven
<idioterna> ti pa verjames v teorije zarote
<_HealeR_> idioterna, med verjeti in vedeti je razlika.
<idioterna> js vem, da so cia pa kgb pa vsi ostali sam amaterji, k pac mecejo dnar sm pa ke v upanju, da bo ratal tisto, kar bi oni radi
<idioterna> vecino cajta se zgodijo reci cist mim njihovih planov
<idioterna> noben si ni mislu da bo homeini pwnal iran
<idioterna> jebiga, zajebal so
<_HealeR_> idioterna, zakaj mislis da so se zdaj v igri "strici iz ozadja"
<idioterna> sej niso
<idioterna> sam ljudje se bolje pocutijo, ce si lahko mislijo, da vse nekdo nadzira
<idioterna> kot da bi vedeli, da v resnici vse skupaj navaden kaos
<_HealeR_> :)
<_HealeR_> jp
<idioterna> in da nihce ne ve, kaj se v resnici dogaja
<_HealeR_> tocno tak.
<_HealeR_> idioterna, v nulo si me skapiral :)
<upd> .clap
<idioterna> no ampak jugoslavija je primarno razpadla zarad notranjepoliticne situacije, ki je niso skuhali od zunaj
 * _HealeR_ claps to idioterna also :) :) :) 
<_HealeR_> eh idioterna to si ti mislis.
<idioterna> namest bratstva in enotnosti so ratale bolj pomembne "zrtve srbov za slovenijo"
<idioterna> ne, to js vem
<idioterna> sej smo studiral to pr zgodovini
<idioterna> bistvena razhajanja so se zacela dogajat, ko je milosevic postal de-facto sef centralistov
<_HealeR_> fajn zate :)
<_HealeR_> idioterna, in kdo je pisal zgodovino?
<idioterna> vsi
<idioterna> vsak, k je mel kuli.
<_HealeR_> in kolk od the ko so meli kuli je prislo skoz cenzuro?
<upd> ma kaj ne bi razpadla če so sami egoisti
<idioterna> kaksno cenzuro
<_HealeR_> bilo objavljenih itd.
<_HealeR_> :)
<idioterna> ne mores cenzurirat
<idioterna> ne rabs objavt nicesar
<_HealeR_> mah idioterna lahko pustimo to temo ker res nima smisla.
<idioterna> jah ce nocte zvedet resnice, pa nic
<idioterna> sej mam tut drugo delo
<upd> dej povej mene zanima
<upd> sem mislu da je juga razpadla zato da nas američani lažje obvladujejo
<_HealeR_> upd, tak nekak ja.
<idioterna> sej nas ne
<idioterna> prej so nas lazje
<_HealeR_> aja
<idioterna> ja, definitivno
<_HealeR_> idioterna, kak so nas prej lazje?
<idioterna> ja cash so nam dajal
<idioterna> kredite
<idioterna> mi smo pa delal kar so oni hotl
<idioterna> in to s sodelovanjem jugoslovanskih oblasti
<idioterna> a tega ne vesta al kaj
<_HealeR_> mi pa smo delal kar so hotli?
<idioterna> ja
<_HealeR_> kak pa je to slo?
<idioterna> pazl smo da ruski tanki niso prsli cez madzarsko, romunsko in bolgarsko mejo
<idioterna> no, to do nekje sredine sedemdesetih
<idioterna> po tistem je bla rusija tolk boga da niso vec rabl tega in so zacel manj dnarja dajat
<idioterna> in zato nam je gospodarstvo zacelo "slabse delat"
<idioterna> ker pac ni blo vec free moneya za flikat luknje
<_HealeR_> al pa so zaprli pipico z razlogom? :D
<idioterna> ja, niso vec nujno rabl juge
<_HealeR_> ok no povej naprej se opravicujem za motenje :)
<idioterna> so pa hotl da ostane ena drzava
<_HealeR_> hotl?
<idioterna> albrightova je se prov tezila kucanu pa drnovsku
<idioterna> da kaj se gresta
<idioterna> ja
<_HealeR_> kak to ves da so hotl?
<_HealeR_> ziher mas kake zgodovinske dokaze da je usa hotla to.
<idioterna> jasno, sej so komuniciral z vsemi vpletenimi
<_HealeR_> idioterna, kak je to jasno?
<idioterna> ja napisal so nam
<_HealeR_> napisal?
<idioterna> diplomatsko noto, da naj ne razglasimo neodvisnosti
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm, zanje je jugoslavija bla bistveno boljsi deal kot te mejhne drzavice
<idioterna> polne enih internih skandalov pa nestabilnosti
<_HealeR_> idioterna, ja pa ja tota bo.
<idioterna> da vojne sploh ne omenjamo
<idioterna> valda
<idioterna> diktature so vedno boljse kot demokracija
<idioterna> zakaj pa misls da podpirajo savdsko arabijo
<idioterna> pa zakaj so iran pa irak pa egipt
<upd> to pa ja
<_HealeR_> idioterna, yougoslavija je lahko sama sebe oskrbovala celota ki jo je potrebno razbiti... zakaj se je pol cia z jansko in ostalimi dobivala v italiji na to temo in tudi financirala to?
<idioterna> podpirajo pa tut demokracijo, ce lahko svoj loncek pristavijo
<idioterna> ah dej no
<idioterna> jugoslavija pa res ni same sebe oskrbovala
<upd> jah sam savdska arabija ma še keš
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> a si ti kdaj zivel v jugoslaviji?
<upd> če ne bi jugoslavija razpadla bi zdej bila druga rusija
<_HealeR_> idioterna, sem.
<upd> obobožana xD
<idioterna> no, v kero avstrijsko stacuno ste hodil po kofe?
<idioterna> pa riz pa spagete
<idioterna> pa plenice
<_HealeR_> upd, rusija je razpadla zarad jelcina in tud tukaj so meli tile mudeli roke vmes. Putin ga je zjebal in od takrat naprej ne jebe zive duse kar si tice usa.
<idioterna> a dej ga lomt no
<idioterna> rusija ni nc razpadla
<idioterna> sovjetska zveza je razpadla, ker se niso znal obrnt
<idioterna> mel so sistem k ni mogu samga sebe vzdrzvat
<idioterna> ce bi gorbacov prsu na oblast 15 let prej
<idioterna> pol bi se zdej bla sovjetska zveza
<idioterna> ker je bil prvi k je razumel tolk ekonomije, da je vedu da morjo met delovci en razlog, da dobr delajo
<idioterna> in da to 50 let po drugi svetovni vojni pac ne more bit vec "PA SMO JIH PREMAGAL, NACISTE!"
<idioterna> putin pa zdej naprej spina to
<upd> vodka ob koncu delavnika
<idioterna> "napadajo nas, mormo se brant, sam js vas lahko"
<_HealeR_> idioterna, po eni strani je res.. da nekdo iz svice pride na obisk v slo... pa mu v trg "recejo danes pa imamo kavo" in se mu zdi cudno zakaj.. mi jo imamo vedno... je pa drzava in narod povezan skupaj vsi delajo za enega in eden za vse... zdaj pa delamo vsak zase in gledamo kdo bo lahko nategno koga... do tega nas je usa pripeljala nasi politiki pop tv... itd.
<idioterna> ti tut nisi se bil v svici, vidim?
<_HealeR_> idioterna, sovjetstka zveza je razpadla na isti nacin kot mi.
<idioterna> svica je sloveniji precej podobna v tem, da je blazno polarizirana
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> mi smo razpadl zarad nacionalizma
<idioterna> ne zarad popolnega gospodarskega kolapsa
<idioterna> to ni isto
<idioterna> ceprov ce ne bi mel markovica v jugoslaviji
<idioterna> bi tut mi razpadl tko k sovjetska zveza
<idioterna> se strinjam
<_HealeR_> idioterna, svica ni vec to kar je bla! zdj so americans bitch. an kratko.
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> weird, js nism tega opazu
<idioterna> v svici recimo loh komot torrentas, pa ti noben nc ne more
<idioterna> sm pa opazu da so zlo polarizirani
<idioterna> mas kmete, k so ful proti beguncem, tujcem, priseljevanju
<idioterna> pa mesta, k so tko k ljubljana
<idioterna> cist multi-kulti
<idioterna> in so awesome
<_HealeR_> idioterna, kak da ne. gadafiju so zaplenli vse kar je mel v swiss banks. kr tak... nema tukaj nevtralnosti nema tukaj nista. na osnovi tega kar je usa rekla.
<idioterna> v teh mestih mas najhitrejsi razvoj druzbe v evropi
<idioterna> valda
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne bi zlocincu proti clovestvu zaplenil dnarja?
<idioterna> sej so ga tut nacistom
<_HealeR_> idioterna, se spomnis da sem ti prej omenil savdi arabijo?
<idioterna> da je svica nevtralna ne pomen da ne spostuje mednarodnih sodisc
<idioterna> ja, se
<idioterna> pa?
<_HealeR_> ki pa so oni tukaj na zlocinu proti clovestvu?
<idioterna> precej manj bad k gadafi, recimo
<_HealeR_> idioterna,  v cem pa je razlika?
<idioterna> eno je rezim, k pobija politicne nasprotnike, drugo je pa rezim, kjer ljudje lahko volijo
<idioterna> in v SA lahko volijo.
<_HealeR_> idioterna, aja?
<idioterna> v 2015 so lahko prvic clo zenske kandidirale
<idioterna> ja
<_HealeR_> res al kaj :D
<upd> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/09/saudi-arabia-investigate-air-raid-on-funeral-in-yemen
<upd> aja ?
<Pepelka21> US says support for Saudi Arabia not a 'blank cheque' after Yemen air raid | World news | The Guardian
<idioterna> ja, res
<Pepelka21> »Coalition announces inquiry into strike that killed 140 people in Sana’a as US says its backing is not ‘a blank cheque’«
<_HealeR_> idioterna, zakaj pa ljudem sekajo glave ce se ne strinjajo z njimi?
<idioterna> upd: jemen je druga drzava
<idioterna> upd: gadafi je streljal na lastno prebivalstvo
<upd> kk savdijci so vrgli bombo na jemen
<idioterna> _HealeR_: sej jim jih ne
<upd> aja na druge države lahko
<idioterna> _HealeR_: sekajo jim glave, kadar jih sodisce obsodi
<idioterna> ampak sodisce je tudi v SA neodvisno od diktature
<idioterna> sicer so zakoni mal bullshitty, ampak vseen to ni isto
<idioterna> no, itak so tut mubaraka podpiral
<idioterna> k je bil precej slabsi od SA
<_HealeR_> idioterna, aja pr gadagiju al pa sadamu pa ni blo sodisca polek :)
<_HealeR_> ok lol
<idioterna> pod njim so ljudje kr dost zgineval
<idioterna> ja
<upd> ah sa je najhujša v aziji
<idioterna> upd: pr cem?
<upd> Å¡e 9/11 so izvedli
<idioterna> mislm sej ne pravm, da niso prfukneni
<idioterna> ja, sam ne drzava
<idioterna> oblasti niso izvedle 9/11
<upd> precej visoko, sorodniki od glavnih
<idioterna> ja, to pa ja
<idioterna> sej zato so zdej mel tisto debato o tem
<upd> in glavni niso vedli ane
<idioterna> a lahko sorodniki zrtev sodijo
<upd> valda boš rekel da so bili eni nižje
<upd> da
<idioterna> ja ne mores vedet ce so vedli al ce niso
<upd> in je obama reku da ne
<idioterna> ja
<upd> na srečo so mu dali veto
<idioterna> sej obama ma prav
<idioterna> uni republikanci so nori
<idioterna> ne vejo niti tega, da zdej k so to nardil
<idioterna> naceloma lahko busha privlecejo pred ICC
<_HealeR_> upd, nima smisla.
<idioterna> in mu sodijo za vojne zlocine
<upd> ker hočejo pravice
<upd> pa ga naj
<idioterna> ja, tega obama noce, ker ni nor
<idioterna> mislm, naceloma to lahko sprozi drzavljansko vojno v ZDA
<idioterna> ki bo sicer kratka, ker bodo republikanci popusili
<idioterna> ampak zoprna
<upd> to pa ja
<idioterna> ker bodo sle borze za 80% dol
<upd> dober bom izkoristil
<idioterna> to je pa kr shitty prospect
<idioterna> ja ne bos ane
<idioterna> ker bo kitajska padla v recesijo
<idioterna> in pol bos vidu kaj je to begunska kriza
<idioterna> ko bo prslo v par letih pol miljarde ljudi
<upd> ah kitajci imajo radi kanado, pa australijo menda
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> sam jih je miljardo pa pol
<idioterna> pa ce oni grejo, morjo indijci tut jit za njimi
<idioterna> bi blo se kar fucked up
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> najbols je da hillary zmaga
<idioterna> in je business as usual, vmes pa probavamo reci pocas spreminjat na bols
<idioterna> ce pride bush cez 50 let pred sodisce
<idioterna> bo kr uredu
<upd> ah raj vidim da zmaga trump
<idioterna> takrat noben nau jokal za njim
<upd> sem se že naveličal brat "russia did it"
<idioterna> ja, si pac nor
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> bi rad "china did it"
<idioterna> poslusu
<_HealeR_> upd, to je isto ko enih par let nazaj... ko sem bil na team speaku z enim billyjem z texasa... ko je zacel najedat za enga novinarja mislim da je bil alex foley al kaj ze kak ga je isis ubil itd... pa kaka pickarija bo. mene je bk takrat pa ko je tolk gnjavil sem sel pogledat zadevo na en gore site... sn mu dal link pa mu lepo reko poglej to je fake... je pogledal pa reko jebiga we havo to attack....
<idioterna> bistvena razlika
<upd> idioterna, lol
<upd> točno to
<_HealeR_> upd, tak da ka te ces jebiga idioterna naj bo ce mu je lepo tak :)
<upd> oni bojo zdej volil koga ne marajo kitajske al rusije
<idioterna> ne, v resnici bojo volil prot trumpu, ker je idiot
<idioterna> hillary noben ne mara, ampak republikancem je uspel najdet nekoga, ob katerem hillary zgleda kot manj bedna izbira
<idioterna> cak, ti dam video
<upd> pol pa precenjuješ količino idiotov v usa
<idioterna> https://youtu.be/pjS6OdY2dBQ
<Pepelka21> who i'm voting for president - YouTube
<upd> _HealeR_, hehe
<Pepelka21> »read this great piece by Thomas Friedman - http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/28/opinion/trump-how-could-we.html he articulates the state of this election better...«
<idioterna> precenjujem?
<_HealeR_> idioterna, hillary sam pumpa preko medijev to je se edino kaj ma :)
<idioterna> v usa je idiotov okol 20%
<idioterna> se prav okol 45% volilcev.
<idioterna> _HealeR_: sej to je ok
<idioterna> vsi vemo, kaj bo pod hillary
<idioterna> isto kot pod obamo
<idioterna> drzavo bodo furale velike korporacije
<idioterna> to je sicer bedno, ampak manj slabo kot da jo fura lunatic
<_HealeR_> idioterna, mislis korporacije kot saudi arabija? :D
<upd> pa ne vem kolk je lunatic
<upd> men se zdi da je najdu kaj privablja njegove fane
<upd> in to nabija zdej
<_HealeR_> idioterna, gremo sfukat konkurenco preko usa :)
<idioterna> _HealeR_: SA ni niti korporacija, niti nima nobenga bistvenga vpliva na politiko v ZDA
<idioterna> upd: ja, sam to je lunatic
<_HealeR_> idioterna, ce ti tak pravis pol bo ze tak :)
<idioterna> upd: mislm, ce on ne ve, da so njegovi fani bistven problem, pol itak ni zrel za tako pozicijo
<idioterna> _HealeR_: ja, uresnic kr dobr vem kako to gre
<idioterna> pa sej hillary so zdej vse maile pohopsal
<idioterna> pa loh sam preberes kako v resnici deluje drzava kot je ZDA
<idioterna> pac ful folka mas k rece "mi bi nujno rabl tole, v zameno pa loh zrihtamo tole"
<idioterna> in predsednik ma pod sabo par tisoc ljudi k to potem probajo shandlat tko, da drzava ne propade vmes
<idioterna> prjatli dobijo mal vec, sovrazniki pa mal manj
<idioterna> vsi pa majo neki od tega, za vsak slucaj
<_HealeR_> jp idioterna in ravno taksno mislenje nas pelje v pizdarijo v kaksni smo zdaj.
<idioterna> k se loh reci obrnejo in noces da tvoj sovraznik rata tvoj sef po tistem ko si mu reku "ne, ti pa nc ne bos dobil"
<idioterna> kaksno pizdarijo
<idioterna> wtf
<idioterna> razn te busheve ekskurzije na bliznji vzhod
<_HealeR_> idioterna, ker je pac to normalno.
<idioterna> smo ene 10x bols kot smo bli 50 let nazaj
<idioterna> prakticno ves cas grejo reci na bols
<upd> ja usa pač gleda na svojo rit, samo hočejo vojne da prodajajo orožje
<idioterna> dej mi povej eno stvar k te najbolj moti no
<_HealeR_> idioterna, ni clovesko... je pa normalno da pofukas svoj narod za par svojih frendom... da oni dobijo svoje kaj jebe ljudi.
<idioterna> ja, sam to je bush naredu
<idioterna> obama je vecino tega zdej ze revertal
<idioterna> gospodarstvo jim raste, osebni dohodki jim rastejo, zdravstven sistem so za veliko vecino malenkostno izboljsal
<_HealeR_> idioterna, in tudi od tukaj izvira tvoje mislenje... glede nase vlade... kaj pa naj jaz naredim. KAJ PIZDA BOS NAREDO CE ODOBRAVAS NJIHOVO PRESERAVANJE Z NASIM IMETJEM.
<idioterna> sej ne odobravam
<_HealeR_> tak na kratko idioterna :)
<idioterna> gres na volitve pa volis ZL
<_HealeR_> idioterna,  ne glumi!
<idioterna> js jih zadnjic nisem volu
<idioterna> ampak zdej jih definitivno bom
<idioterna> ker so bli awesome
<_HealeR_> idioterna, volitve so farsa.
<idioterna> predlagal so najboljse zakone
<idioterna> farsa gor al pa dol, tak sistem mamo
<idioterna> ce hoces drugega ga lahko predlagas
<_HealeR_> sam tolk da ti dajo obcutek da mas kaj vpliva nt o.
<idioterna> valda da mas vpliva
<idioterna> ogromno vpliva mas
<idioterna> teb se niti sanja ne kolk vpliva mas
<idioterna> samo potrudit se moras
<idioterna> volit ni dovolj, jasno
<idioterna> to ni noben vpliv
<idioterna> vpliv mas ce si aktivist
<upd> pa te povozijo z avtom
<idioterna> ja jebiga, tozis jih
<idioterna> prepovedano je z avtom povazat ljudi
<upd> če ostaneš živ
<_HealeR_> jp idioterna in ce si bi pogledal video katerega si reko da ze poznas bi tam lepo videl kako poteka demoralizacija ljudi oz naroda in pridobitev njihovega odobravanja da se z njmi zgodi vse kar pac zberejo DOKLER NI PREPOZNO!
<idioterna> ja, to mors pa poskrbet zase
<idioterna> da ziv ostanes
<_HealeR_> jp
<idioterna> pomaga, ce se ne postavis pred avto
<upd> no tule k trgujemo, pravijo, da so bogati zato bogati, ker revni hočejo bit bogati
<idioterna> _HealeR_: ja, ampak js nism demoraliziran
<idioterna> ti pa si
<idioterna> ce pravis da nimas vpliva
<_HealeR_> idioterna, jebiga ka te ces sn pac tak :D
<idioterna> meni je skupaj s par tisoc programerji po EU uspelo preprecit, da bi EU sprejela amerisko patentno zakonodajo
<idioterna> rabili smo samo par mesecev dela vsak
<idioterna> pac gres do poslancev, jim razlozis problematiko, napises kaksen spis o tem, zbiras podpise po firmah
<_HealeR_> idioterna, to je vselepo pa fajn... do nasl poskusa v katerem mogoce nebos.
<idioterna> borili smo se pa proti gigantom
<_HealeR_> idioterna, te zadeve grejo ponavadi korak po korak malo po malo tolk da niti na opazis kaj vzamejo....
<_HealeR_> :)
<idioterna> microsoftu, ki je investiral 30 milijonov evrov v kampanjo
<idioterna> siemensu, ki jih je 8
<_HealeR_> idioterna, samo 30 mil?
<_HealeR_> ti je bullshit
<idioterna> ja, v sprejemanje samo enega zakona
<idioterna> men se ne zdi tolk malo
<idioterna> v glavnem, vpliv imas ogromen, ce sprejmes da politicni proces terja ogromno dela
<idioterna> ja, vcasih ti ne rata
<_HealeR_> idioterna,  za microsoft je to tolk kot da grem jaz hcat na wc.
<idioterna> jebiga, demokracija pomeni, da se spremembe zgodijo takrat, ko ljudje postanejo dovolj informirani
<idioterna> lahko jih informiras
<idioterna> ja, jasno
<idioterna> sam microsoft je odgovoren svojim delnicarjem, da ne mece denarja stran
<idioterna> ne smejo prevec zapravit
<_HealeR_> sicer pa idioterna koji kurac sn jaz da bom tebi razlagal to. kaj sn ti povedal sn ti in to je to zakljucena debata dost MAM!
<idioterna> itak pa ne bi pomagalo
<idioterna> lahko bi zapravili desetkrat vec
<upd> lol
<idioterna> pa bi bla dejstva se vedno enaka
<idioterna> _HealeR_: ja ne jim pustit da ti kaj vzamejo ane
<idioterna> sej mas svojega predstavnika, poklici ga
<idioterna> pa mu povej, da ne pustis
<idioterna> ce se norca dela iz tebe pa drugic voli za drugega
<idioterna> btw, predstavniki so tvoji tudi ce so jih izvolili drugi
<_HealeR_> idioterna,   *!*@vu2.hehe.si added to ignore list.
<idioterna> se vedno mu lahko reces, kaj te moti
<_HealeR_> peace love ;)
<idioterna> jah, ocitno nisi del resitve
<idioterna> yang ma tudi podobn sistem vrednot
<idioterna> "na sreco se nic ne da spremenit, ker ce ne bi moral delat na tem, da kaj spremenim"
<idioterna> hecno je, da ravno taki potem najbolj jamrajo, kako je vse zavozeno
<idioterna> vsak je odgovoren za vse tisto, kar naredi
<idioterna> pa tudi za vse tisto, cesar ne
<upd> sranje ja
<idioterna> ma niti ni tolk sranje
<idioterna> je pa mal bedno da potem manj kot 20% ljudi odloca o prihodnosti
<Krutec> 100% ljudi odloca o prihodnosti, ker 80% ljudi ki ne gredo na volitve tud na nek nacin volijo da drugi izvolijo :)
<idioterna> no, vsaj trumpu hitro pada podpora vidm
<upd> jah slabše kot gre državi manj bo folk odločal
<idioterna> Krutec: ma ne mislm samo te delitve
<upd> dej vsem 2k plače pa bo 100% volilna udeležba
<idioterna> Krutec: o prihodnosti odloca tisti ki poslancem in vladi pise pisma kaj ga matra
<idioterna> pa tisti ki zbira podpise za predloge zakonov
<idioterna> in take reci
<idioterna> eni to delajo ker so dobro informirani in vejo, da bo to dvignilo kvaliteto zivljenja ljudem
<upd> ja sej morš met keš da imaš voljo do pisanja pisem
<upd> :d
<idioterna> eni pa zato k so idioti, k so jih nategnil da so begunci nevarni, da je splav umor pa da je greh bit gej
<idioterna> ma ne vem
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> to ziher pomaga, da si materialno preskrbljen
<idioterna> ampak v sloveniji ti tut na socjalni podpori ne rab bit neki ful slabo
<idioterna> sam ne smes u mcdonalds hodt na kosilo, k je predrago
<idioterna> pac jes krompir cele dneve
<idioterna> pa zivis v sobci s skupno kopalnco pa kuhno
<idioterna> pa ne v ljubljani, jasno
<upd> pa se ti jebe za xy stvari
<idioterna> ja to ce se ti jebe je cist tvoja stvar uresnic
<idioterna> sej men se tut kr dost jebe, sam na sreco mi ni treba v luft gledat
<upd> mislem ne boš delal sprememb če komaj preživiš
<idioterna> k nism tolk neizobrazen da bi si mislu da nimam nobenga vpliva
<idioterna> kaj to pomen "komaj prezivis"
<idioterna> sej sociala naceloma ne zamuja
<upd> 200€
<idioterna> v vecjem sranju so tisti, ki si naredijo dolgove
<upd> lol
<idioterna> 200 je kr velik
<idioterna> v srbiji je tok redna placa
<upd> sej je tud vse 1/3 naše cene
<idioterna> je pa mal v smislu da ti ne zagotavlja standarda, k se ti v sloveniji zdi nekak minimalen
<idioterna> ja ni res ane
<Krutec> ceprav bi prej rekel, da se bos angaziral ce nimas nic kokr pa ce imas ful dnarja...hocem rect, da veckrat vidis folk it na cesto ko jim dopizdi kot pa ko so preskrbljeni
<idioterna> ene reci so cenejse, ene pa drazje
<idioterna> ja, sam po drugi strani pa uni k so na sociali, so nekak nauceni
<upd> well cigareti so cenejši haha
<idioterna> da so nesposobni in da ne bo nic iz njih
<idioterna> in pol se jih kr velik vda v usodo
<idioterna> pa bluzijo
<idioterna> jih kr dost poznam takih
<idioterna> samozavest pa kr rabis
<idioterna> ce hoces bit aktivist
<Krutec> sej to ubije ze solski sistem
<idioterna> o lej trump je pa krepko pod 20% chance padu
<idioterna> ja js sm mel sreco
<upd> dej dej
<idioterna> sm mel ze v 2. razredu osnovne tolk butasto tursico
<Krutec> ker ti vtepe v glavo da se moras merit po benchmarku drugih in ce ne dosegas dolocenih kvalitet si luzer in nimas kej delat razen sociale al pa prodajat kofe
<upd> ne glej poollov o volitvah k so tolk natančne kot ob brexit :d
<idioterna> da sm vidu da je anarhija edini smiseln politicn sistem
<idioterna> upd: sej o brexit so bli kr natancni
<upd> lol.
<idioterna> kaj lol
<idioterna> okol 35% sans je blo, da izglasujejo brexit
<idioterna> to je 1 out of 3
<idioterna> to ni mejhna moznost
<idioterna> trump je pa zdej 1 out of 6
<idioterna> kar tut ni mejhna
<idioterna> ampak gre na bols
<upd> aha
<idioterna> do konca tedna bo 1 out of 20
<upd> boš vidu
<idioterna> to je pa tut limit
<upd> tud za 5% ne bo en zmagu
<idioterna> ker je pac tolk idiotov v ameriki
<idioterna> aja ne to ni izid volitev
<idioterna> to je verjetnost, da zmaga
<upd> jaja sej
<idioterna> izid volitev bo verjetn 49:43 posto
<idioterna> to je najbl verjetn trenutno
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> sej je en site k ma vse to
<_HealeR_> Krutec po cem pa se meris pol?
<idioterna> moment
<idioterna> upd: http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/
<upd> _HealeR_, po tem kolikokrat prispevaš denar za župnijo seveda
<_HealeR_> upd, daj no :D
<upd> u fak trump je čist failu
<_HealeR_> upd, mah saj je vseeno al trump al ona sova...
<upd> jah ni čist vseno
<idioterna> ja ni vseeno
<idioterna> za vse nas k mamo del portfelja na ameriskih borzah je kr pomembno, da zmaga hillary
<_HealeR_> ja no ni ravno vseeeno. samo vec al majn je isto. pac ene nianse drugace.
<upd> a ne bi bilo fajn da bi trump mal wallstreet počistu
<idioterna> kako si pa to predstavlas? :)
<idioterna> k da bi ciganu dal za cuvat kure!
<idioterna> hillary je vsaj postena lisica.
<_HealeR_> z mojega vidika bi bil dost bolj zanimiv trump. Sam spil ki je v ozadnju lavfa za dost dost casa... to kaj je v ospredju pa lahko samo malo spremeni po svoje v tem je edino razlika.
<idioterna> bo vzela eno kuro, vec itak ne more nest
<idioterna> trump bi pa vse podavu
<idioterna> pa na voz pa odpelu
<upd> poštena, jah tako on je reku da bi obdavčil bogate tam
<idioterna> ja, sej ona je tut to rekla :)
<idioterna> sam oba sta tut obratno ze rekla :)
<upd> pa lukne bi pofixal ker jih dobro pozna
<idioterna> trump javno, hillary pa na skrivaj :)
<upd> sam ona jih ne bo ker jo wallstreet financira
<idioterna> a ti resno verjames da bi on lukne fixal? :)
<idioterna> a njega pa ne? :)
<_HealeR_> cerar je tud marsikaj reko :)
<idioterna> no, zdej k je prsu ta tape ven
<upd> njegga ne marajo tam
<idioterna> verjetno niti ne vec
<_HealeR_> sam sebi ziher nebi skodo.
<idioterna> jah, dnarja so mu kr dost senkal
<idioterna> on sicer rad rece da sam placuje kampanjo
<idioterna> ampak v resnic je placu manj k tretjino
<_HealeR_> kaj pa se onih tice ko so ga nategnli pa jim nebi blo lepo.
<idioterna> mislm da je trump bistveno vec drugih nategnu kokr je drugih trumpa
<_HealeR_> tak da bo verjetno sova zmagala za 51/52%
<idioterna> glede na to kolkrat je filal for bankruptcy pa
<idioterna> kolk si je casha sposodu pa mu je blo odpisan pol
<idioterna> well
<idioterna> js nism navdusen nad trumpom
<idioterna> ampak glavn razlog za to da ne sme zmagat je itak da pac
<idioterna> hujska na polno
<idioterna> njegovi fani ze komi cakajo da bojo loh spet pretepal niggerje pa zenske prklepal doma za sporget
<upd> ah tist njegov osebni bankrot je tolk popularen v usa
<idioterna> kar se njegovih fanov tice je to tista great america
<idioterna> k bi jo radi nazaj
<_HealeR_> vem ja sn vidu.
<idioterna> kjer so white men loh pocel kar so hotl, vsi ostali pa sam ce so jim oni dovolil
<idioterna> Maybe let’s take it in baby bites, starting with Paul Ryan, right? That guy, the speaker of the House, just basically conceded that his party shouldn’t win the presidency. That is, pretty effing astounding.
<jabuk3> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<upd> da
<upd> lej to
<upd> http://www.snopes.com/643000-bankruptcies-in-the-u-s-every-year-due-to-medical-bills/
<Pepelka21> 643,000 Bankruptcies in the U.S. Every Year Due to Medical Bills : snopes.com
<Pepelka21> »A popular meme held that 643,000 personal bankruptcies occurred in the U.S. due to medical bills, but the underlying math was elusive.«
<_HealeR_> go kar mediji prikazujejo je nekaj cist xxy. Pac poskusajo kontrolirat javno mnenje. V dolocenih primerih so zelo uspesni... recimo trenutno pri the klovnih v usa pa tud drugje po svetu zdaj. Al pa tud nasi... en poskus iz preteklosti je bil prav zanimiv. Ko so porocali tolk o ljudeh ki so vozili naproti prometu tokj... Bolj so porocali vec jih je blo. Pol pa so na 1x kr vgasnli to pa mir. oz ce koga vseka tu pa tam.
<upd> "over medical bills" kao pa tisti k bitcoin trgujejo pa vse zgubijo
<_HealeR_> bitcoin is the devil :)
<upd> idioterna, nisem vedel da to trump hoče, nisem vedel da ga črnci motijo al pa ženske
<_HealeR_> upd, ti se se ubadas z idioterno?
<upd> _HealeR_, ne pa ni, kar se pa klovnov tiče, sem pa razmišljal da bi še jaz posnel en video
<upd> _HealeR_, Å¡e ja
<_HealeR_> upd, jp ravno v tem je catch... tolk vidis se ponavlja al pa 1x stopi na zivec pa si not. in naredis to. Ravno to je tolk zanimivo zakaj tolk ljudi sledi temu trendu.
<_HealeR_> upd, pa idioterna nima smisla. njemu je lepo tak naj mu bo :)
<upd> cuz we sheeps
<_HealeR_> upd, nekak dvomim to.
<upd> valda lej kolk folk vrjame medijem o clintonovi
<upd> 80% medijev samo o njej piše
<upd> blabla
<upd> jest mam tud dost gn
<idioterna> upd: sej njega mogoce ne
<idioterna> njegove podpornike pa ful
<idioterna> in on jim rad rece "kr prefukejte jih, mi bomo spet red nardil"
<idioterna> in to pac ni kul
<upd> aja jah ovce grejo tud kdaj po svoje
<idioterna> pa sej je vseen ce folk verjame medijem o clintonovi
<idioterna> mislm, sej mediji so tut wikileaks pa vsi te
<idioterna> ampak folk ve da clintonova nau nc zlo drasticnga nardila
<Krutec> dost je bedno pri teh volitvah, da v obeh primerih tolk velik ljudi ki voljo kandidata kot kontro drugemu...trumpa voljo ker ne marajo hillary, ne zato ker majo radi trumpa..in obratno
<idioterna> za trumpa pa nobenmu ni cist jasn kaj se bo zgodil
<upd> kako ne
<upd> a ni ona naredila ful slabih stvari že
<idioterna> kero pa ?
<idioterna> volila je za to da busha pooblastijo da okupira irak
<idioterna> kr bad, ampak v resnic samo en butast vote
<idioterna> volila za to da DOMA sprejmejo
<idioterna> fucked up, ampak spet samo vote
<idioterna> nc zlo drasticnga v resnic
<idioterna> in isto bo se naprej
<idioterna> pac minimalen vpliv, za vse pomembne odlocitve bo vprasala svetovalce al pa "svetovalce", k so v glavnem zmerni, racionalni poslovnezi
<idioterna> ne bo isto kokr bush + cheney + rumsfeld + wolfowitz
<idioterna> kar bi trump utegnu dejansko bit, glede na to kaksne stresa
<upd> ah se mi zdi da je še vedno bolje če bo trump
<upd> isto ima svetovalce normalne
<upd> tud če sam ni
<upd> s tem da rad trolla
<upd> Clinton knew Saudi Arabia, Qatar provide ‘clandestine’ support to ISIS – WikiLeaks
<upd> a misleš da je trump to vedu
<upd> lol
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> valda da ne
<idioterna> tut sanjal se mu ni
<idioterna> ce bi vedu bi pac reku "nuke em"
<idioterna> in bi bli v ww3
<idioterna> trump ocitno ne zna poslusat svetovalcev
<idioterna> ce bi jih, ne bi zgubu volitev
<upd> ah sj jih Å¡e ni
<idioterna> seveda jih je
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> sam idioti bodo volil zanjga
<idioterna> to je sicer velik
<idioterna> ampak vseen premal za zmagat
<upd> ja sej si tud za sanders-a govoril da bo zmagal :)
<upd> bye
<idioterna> ja sej je
<idioterna> hillary mora zdej basically furat sandersove obljube
<idioterna> ce hoce second term more clo ksno izpolnt
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r se nejsi sau
<slax0r> vecer ob 9ih mam let
<speed-> opa
<speed-> razgovor
<speed-> zajtra?
<slax0r> ob enih v cetrtek
<slax0r> pridem porocat takoj kak kaj zvem :D
<speed-> ok :)
<speed-> stari koja megla je tu v okolici graza
<speed-> iz 4. stoka se skoraj kaj vidi :)
<speed-> komaj*
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp> megla ali smog? :)
<speed-> megla
<slax0r> smog tudi, v grazu ga je kar nekaj
<slax0r> vcasih se vidi taki rumeni odtenek megle
<speed-> dokler stadion vidim, ni hudo! :D
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.cloudflare.com/say-cheese-a-snapshot-of-the-massive-ddos-attacks-coming-from-iot-cameras/
<Pepelka21> Say Cheese: a snapshot of the massive DDoS attacks coming from IoT cameras
<Pepelka21> »Over the last few weeks we've seen DDoS attacks hitting our systems that show that attackers have switched to new, large methods of bringing down web applications. They appear to come from the Mirai botnet (and relations) which were responsible for the large attacks against Brian Krebs. Our automatic DDoS«
<CrazyLemon> stupid security cameras not being secure
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk3> ARSO: Celje (244m): 3°C @12.10.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk3> Vlažnost: 96% zahodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk3> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:22, Kulminacija: 10:46:28, Sončni zahod: 16:19:35
<jabuk3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 06min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> help
<idioterna> a nimas copatkov za na prste
<idioterna> jsm odpelu ze
<idioterna> zdej pa spat
<idioterna> lahko noc
<zdobbie> nimam jih
<zdobbie> mam pa normalen bioritem
<zdobbie> na kolesu ze nisem bil ksne 3 tedne
 * CrazyLemon tudi mora kupit toe thingy
<CrazyLemon> čaki..jutri je ubuntu release
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo napisal kakšno novico? :)
<zdobersek> ABANDON HOPE
<zdobersek> jst loh
<zdobersek> o Yakettty Yaku
<zdobersek> otherwise no
<CrazyLemon> do it
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/segphault/status/785629328449032192
<Pepelka21> Ryan Paul auf Twitter: "Apple blackmailed a developer and flat out lied to the community. This ended up being much worse than their usual gross incompetence. https://t.co/ajhH7Hjck1"
<idioterna> and yet nobody cares
<dz0ny> Why anyone should
<dz0ny> oni majo svoj vrt
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo izkušnje z IR paneli?
<zdobersek> whut
<CrazyLemon> !g ir paneli
<Pepelka21> EKOSEN | Specialisti za IR panele http://ekosen.si/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol http://i.imgur.com/9ZHqd7a.png
<dz0ny> they can't decide
<zdobersek> one does not exclude the other?
<zdobersek> *najmanj*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny its all true..najmanj 3x daljša življenska doba ..to pomeni da je tudi najmanj 2x :P
<CrazyLemon> rabim nekoga ki jih ima da mi pove če je to vse res
<CrazyLemon> ker berem slo-tech pa oni pravijo da suxajo
<CrazyLemon> potrebujem pa neki kar je varčno pa kar greje
 * CrazyLemon se bo verjetno kmalu preselil...nadstropje višje
<CrazyLemon> https://rhinosecuritylabs.com/2016/10/operation-ownedcloud-exploitation-post-exploitation-persistence/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ooh family planning steps?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sort of
<dz0ny> well ce drugi plačajo trom
<dz0ny> pol np
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hence poudarek na varčno :D
<CrazyLemon> ti IR paneli ne porabijo veliko..vsaj tko piše
<dz0ny> how much?
<CrazyLemon> 400-600W
<dz0ny> hm, bom vprašu šefa, k ravno montira to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje montira? v pisarni?
<zdobersek> wat een firbec
<CrazyLemon> there's a difference dude! če je pisarna ali dom!
<zdobersek> dnes se bojo neki s pecikli vozil
<CrazyLemon> TT?
<zdobersek> aye
<slax0r> me kdo menja za let? vse je placano, samo it je treba
<slax0r> :D
<zdobersek> lol
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dom
<msevwork> dz0ny, kko že repairam boot
<msevwork> k kle v službi probam ubuntu gnome naložit na workstation
<msevwork> pa je isti problem kt je bil pr men doma
<msevwork> kernel panic
<msevwork> kašn je že workflow ker program moram odpret
<dz0ny> msevwork: search ^^
<dz0ny> te zgleda še nismo naučil tega
<msevwork> ja kko nej searcham po logih če nimam jih logiranih
<msevwork> tm na uni strani morš pa vedt kdaj si se to pogovarjal
<msevwork> da pol prebereš
<dz0ny> :) a ti pogledaš kdaj chan topic
<dz0ny> searchable by google
<dz0ny> bo CrazyLemon pomagu
<msevwork> rescue mode morm
<msevwork> kao odpret
<msevwork> da vidmo če napišem rescue v gnome kaj mi pove :D
<CrazyLemon> !g site:irclogs.ubuntu.com #ubuntu-si boot-repair
<Pepelka21> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/30/#ubuntu-si.txt https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/30/%23ubuntu-si.html
<msevwork> hvaka
<msevwork> hvala
<msevwork> za naslednič bom vedu
<msevwork> mogoče
<msevwork> če se bom spomnu
<msevwork> :(
<msevwork> preklet gnome
<msevwork> kašn image dajo ven naj jih bo sram
<dz0ny> al pa ti k ne znaš sledit navodilom
<dz0ny> prva stvar k jo moraš izključit je acc boot za win
<jabuk3> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<dz0ny> druga namestiš grub na razdelek ne na disk
<dz0ny> v win boot managerju rečeš chainload +1
<jabuk3> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
<dz0ny> done
<dz0ny> pa to je ze od vedno tko
<msevwork> zj me sprašuje a nj grub2 deletam?
<msevwork> vrjetn dam ne ane
<msevwork> aja sj vse piše v navodilih
<msevwork> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> kaj?!!? navodila bereš?!?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no dej, ko boš mel čas, ga vprašaj kaj za ene panele pa montira :)
<speed-> msev- vidis da gre
<speed-> rtfm pa te vprasas :D
<metalcamp> speed-: msevwork prakticira 'ask first, rtfm later' :P
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp wrong..msev je bl "ask first, ask second time, ask third time, ask on another channel, asks yourself if he should rtfm, asks again on the third channel, rtfm"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<metalcamp> :D
<yang> http://siol.net/avtomoto/zgodbe/najem-avtomobila-v-ljubljani-postal-cenejsi-od-taksija-foto-video-427542?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter_1132&utm_campaign=najem-avtomobila-v-ljubljani-postal-cenejsi-o
<Pepelka21> Najem avtomobila v Ljubljani postal cenejši od taksija #foto #video - siol.net
<Pepelka21> »Aplikacija ljubljanskega sistema souporabe avtomobilov Avant2Go je zdaj javno dostopna in omogoča iskanje prostega električnega vozila, rezervacijo, najem, odklepanje in zaklepanje ter tudi negotovinsko plačilo. Vožnja po Ljubljani lahko postane samostojna, cenovno pa tudi cenejša od taksijev. Danes se bo mreži postaj pridružila še dvanajsta na letališču na Brniku.«
<msevwork> haha CrazyLemon third
<msevwork> I mean true
<msevwork> :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbTI7eWaQbk
<Pepelka21> Evolution of the Hipster - YouTube
<Pepelka21> »Fafa explains how the hipster has evolved. If you like our puppet web series, you should be friends with us on facebook!http://www.facebook.com/gloveandboots...«
<CrazyLemon> puppets? really?
<matjaz> kernel, systemd in gnome updatež
<matjaz> -ž
<matjaz> lord help me
<zdobersek> matjaz: I'm here
<zdobersek> to help
<CrazyLemon> http://www.primorske.si/Novice/Istra/Koper-jutri-pol-dneva-brez-elektrike
<Pepelka21> Koper jutri pol dneva brez elektrike - Primorske Novice
<Pepelka21> »Precejšen del koprskega mestnega jedra bo jutri od 8.30 do 13.30 brez elektrike. Izklop so v družbi Elektro Primorska napovedali zaradi zahtevnih vzdrževalnih del na eni od transformatorskih postaj.«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ^ jutri faksa ne bo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCpjgl2baLs
<Pepelka21> The End of the World - YouTube
<Pepelka21> »Animation by Fluid. End of Ze World This was released on albinoblacksheep.com on October 30, 2003. It depicts how the world will end based on the current sta...«
<pitastrudl> oh god
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon vsaj pr men bo Å¡trom
<pitastrudl> :D
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk3> Ponoči se bo povsod zjasnilo.
<jabuk3> Jutri bo sprva pretežno jasno, po nižinah bo zjutraj in ponekod tudi dopoldne megla. Dopoldne se bo nekaj oblačnosti najprej pojavilo na Primorskem, popoldne se bo začela širiti proti osrednji Sloveniji. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -3 do 2, ob morju okoli 5, najvišje dnevne od 11 do 15, na Primorskem do 18 stopinj C.
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk3> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 2.7°C @12.10.2016 22:50 UTC.
<jabuk3> Vlažnost: 90% zahodnik 1.37 m/s (4.9 km/h)
<jabuk3> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:23, Kulminacija: 10:50:38, Sončni zahod: 16:23:53
<jabuk3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 06min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> !g supernatural countdown
<Pepelka21> Supernatural Countdown - 12.01 - Keep Calm and Carry On ... 1 ... http://countdown.teamfreewill.net/
<idiotern1> uh
<idiotern1> i might be a trump fan
<idiotern1> lihkar sm enga spustu in se je dost razlocno slisal *trrrrumpf*
<upd> čudne zvoke ti spuščaš
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-13
<upd> http://graphics.latimes.com/usc-presidential-poll-dashboard/
<upd> The caveats that always apply still apply: That's just one poll, and it happens to be one that's been friendly to Clinton. (It had her up by 6 the previous time it came out.) On the other hand: Yowza! (The last time someone won a presidential election by 11 or more points was 1984.)
<upd> k
<idiotern1> nah
<upd> mja ti grafi niso nič posebnega
<upd> ženske za žensko itd
<upd> ni nekih odstopanj razen pri black
<idiotern1> kako loh to reces
<idiotern1> ce je iz grafov ocitno, da ni res
<idiotern1> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/
<idiotern1> trumpa podpirajo samo usekanci
<upd> ah ne štekaš kaj sem hotu povedat
<upd> da ni razlike da bi bogati koga bolj podpirali kot pa revni
<Krutec> ahoy
<idiotern1> upd: bogati so prakticno vsi za hillary, poglej mal
<upd> kaj je to praktično
<upd> 5% razlike je med <35k in >75k
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> hellou
<zdobersek> ~h~ ~o~ ~i~
<speed-> http://sobotainfo.com/novica/kronika/na-pomurski-avtocesti-nasli-mrtvega-moskega/124788
<speed-> wtf :D
<Pepelka21> Na pomurski avtocesti na mostu čez reko Muro našli mrtvega moškega
<speed-> pa malo prej sem se mimo pelal pa nic videl :)
<zdobersek> as mel bumpy ride?
<speed-> haha
<speed-> nisem vozil
<speed-> malo sem dremal vmes
<msevwork> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<zdobersek> DELAT
<matjaz> ARBAJT MAHT FRAJ
<matjaz> ne sej ne
<speed-> delamo!
<speed-> working hard or hardly working
<speed-> samo ta 2 moda mam :D
<johnnyyy> delo krepa človeka
<speed-> pa odvisno kaj delas ne :)
<speed-> vecinoma casa smo itak v sluzbi ne na delu :)
<matjaz> ^
<matjaz> so true
<speed-> jaz sem tu skoraj 2 mesca pa smo vceraj dejansko prvi sestanek imeli lol
<johnnyyy> to je drgač odgovor na: delo krepi telo :)
<matjaz> jest tud skoraj 2 meseca, najmanj 3 sestanki vsak teden :D
<matjaz> sej ne vem kaj je hujš :)
<speed-> pa ej
<speed-> saj sem se skos znasel nekak pa sem si neko delo nasel
<speed-> ker drugace je pac tecno
<speed-> ce nic ne delas
<speed-> ura ne gre nikam
<matjaz> itak ja
<speed-> samo tudi vmes je bilo
<speed-> da sem proso
<speed-> da jaz nekaj zrihtam lol
<speed-> nekaj svojega glih nocem tu delat, ce sem ze tu
<matjaz> jest mam "gitlab admin" za job title zadnji teden :D
<speed-> ll
<speed-> lol
<speed-> da nisi kje ti tu na nasi firmi
<speed-> sem prejsnji teden proso tega nasega admina naj mi da dostop
<speed-> pa mi ovi pravi NO
<speed-> pa gledam tisto what no? pa spet NO
<speed-> :)
<matjaz> lol
<matjaz> ne ne, jest sm zadolžen za postavitev Gitlaba z nule
<speed-> te pa no pa te sem glih 10min prej kak sem odsel domov dobo :D
<speed-> ja pa dobro no to mas glih 1 uro dela s tem da nov server instaliras :D
<speed-> ampak onim to ni treba vedet
<speed-> 2tedna!
<johnnyyy> pa da server fizično iz štacune prneseš :)
<matjaz> ja nekak ja, sam so bli problemi z LDAP, pa proces da se dobi SSL cert
<matjaz> pa tko, traja pač :)
<speed-> matjaz kje ti delas drugace?
<speed-> jaz mislim da bom tule mogel malo prevzet zadevo, ker se narod ftpja z rooti pa take finte wtf
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> haha lol
<matjaz> beenius
<speed-> aha
<zdobersek> beans & us
<zdobersek> what do u work on
<matjaz> we make prebranac
<zdobersek> gud
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amzs.si/uploads/AMZS-SI/Pomo%C4%8D/Zemljevid_ocenjenih_cest-RPS_SloveniaPDF.pdf
<CrazyLemon> cela obala je črna \o/
<idiotern1> http://file-9gag-lol.9cache.com/file/99yOAn4JnW/samsung%20500%20px.gif
<napsy> sam da je notranjska kul
<CrazyLemon> https://aboveaverage.com/archaeologist-first-humans-used-primitive-samsungs-to-start-fires/
<Pepelka21> Archaeologist: “First Humans Used Primitive Samsungs To Start Fires”
<Pepelka21> »Yale Archaelogist Dr. Randi Volk introduced a fascinating discovery that has thrown everything we thought we knew about Early Man into disarray. “For centuries, we have been piecing together how early humans, as far back as 350,000 years ago, created and then learned to control fire,” Volk explained. “This is obviously a seminal moment in our species’ removal from the global food chain.” Volk continued by noting that these hominids actua
<msevwork> dons mam pa hrenovko v testu za kosilo :D
<zdobersek> bestest part: nikjer ni ne zelene ne rumene barve
<johnnyyy> če ne bi bilo zelene pa rumene v legendi, bi že mislu da sm farbn blind :)
<slax0r> jutro :)
<CrazyLemon> g'morning guv'nor
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r
<speed-> hodis ze okoli v angleskem dresu?:D
<zdobersek> ne gre!
<zdobersek> prodaja karte!
<speed-> kaksne karte?:)
<msevwork> enga diska mi ne vid
<msevwork> v file managerju
<msevwork> a to pomen da ga auto-installer ni avtomatsko particioniral?
<msevwork> ga moram z gparted ročno?
<msevwork> fdisk vidi disk
<speed-> ali pa samo ni mountan?
<msevwork> Disk /dev/sdb: 1,8 TiB
<msevwork> aja
<msevwork> kko ga pa mountam
<msevwork> oz. nč bom poguglov
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<speed-> ce je particija
<speed-> ce ne pa bos ga mogel partat ja
<speed-> sicer
<speed-> dmesg |grep sdb
<msevwork> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<speed-> ti ze vrze ven nekaj
<speed-> ce je kak part ali ne
<msevwork> http://pastebin.com/bx2svqee
<Pepelka21> msev@msev-computer:~$ dmesg |grep sdb [ 1.107682] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 39070291 - Pastebin.com
<msevwork> zgleda da ga ni ane
<msevwork> bo treba particionirat
<speed-> ja zgleda da ja
<zdobersek> there's been a split!
<dz0ny> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/nl-parliament-makes-open-standards-mandatory
<Pepelka21> NL Parliament makes open standards mandatory | Joinup
<msevwork> kko pa zj naštimam da se ta disk automounta -> a je tole uredu -> sudo nano -Bw /etc/fstab -> pa je nakonc /dev/sdb1    /media/hdd    ext4    defaults    0    0
<zdobersek> and we retweeted it very angrily! https://twitter.com/slolibre/status/786293821743116288
<Pepelka21> SlovenskiLibreOffice auf Twitter: "Nizozemski parlament glasoval za obvezne odprte standarde ... https://t.co/P8eZgwJ0de Je pri nas kaj takšnega mogoče?"
<dz0ny> msevwork: da
<dz0ny> msevwork: btw uporabi disks app
<dz0ny> much safer for you
<zdobersek> the app is so intuitive you won't have any questions!
<dz0ny> but it is :)
<zdobersek> => no questions
<dz0ny> msevwork: http://i.imgur.com/kLjQS81.png
<dz0ny> much nicer
<CrazyLemon> "nicer" gui looks weird
<CrazyLemon> and the font also looks kinda weird
<CrazyLemon> :p
<speed-> Zankana naprava :D
<speed-> holy shit kak lahko to mas slovensko
<CrazyLemon> "Ob 19.46 smo bili obveščeni, da sta v Osapski steni, občina Koper, ujeta dva plezalca." silly climbers
<zdobersek> speed-: kok se temu v prekmuerscini rece?
<speed-> nimam pojma
<speed-> undefined :)
<msevwork> tnx dzony dobr da se da tut u guiju
<msevwork> bom probov če obstoječa rešitev deluje če ne nebom kompliciral z guijem
<msevwork> zj sm Å¡e v diskih odkljukal
<msevwork> ma da je
<msevwork> pismo kok je gnome kul
<msevwork> pa tko občutek mam da hitrej delam k sm v tem namiznem okolju :D
<msevwork> zj programiram fortran v atomu, sam nimam blage
<speed-> gugl vse ve
<msevwork> blage nima
<msevwork> mean square deviation algo
<msevwork> morm zj menat iz vseh vod samo na ito voodo
<speed-> verjemi da ve
<speed-> zdaj ce ne najdes
<speed-> ni gugl kriv :D
<msevwork> IEEE_UNDERFLOW_FLAG IEEE_DENORMAL mam že errorje nevem kaj delam
<zdobersek> zdej je popularno streamat na twitchu, kako programiras
<zdobersek> go and do that maybe?
<speed-> livecoding.tv :)
<yang> Some NSA agents used U.S. surveillance systems to track their lovers—past, present, or wished-for—in a practice called “LOVEINT.”  https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/24/nsa-analysts-abused-surveillance-systems
<Pepelka21> NSA analysts 'wilfully violated' surveillance systems, agency admits | US news | The Guardian
<Pepelka21> »NSA acknowledges that one analyst used agency tools to track former spouse but insists it has 'zero tolerance' for abuses«
<idiotern1> old?
<msevwork> pismo js neznam programirat pojma nimam
<zdobersek> jfc
<zdobersek> od kod si pa zdej to prvleku
<yang> msevwork: sej se bos naucu, pol bos pa za idiotern1 lahk v pythonu programiru
<msevwork> ma v fortranu moram :D
<msevwork> kle v službi
<zdobersek> until then loh pa idiotern1 programira zanj
<zdobersek> bo idiotern1 naredu python2fortran compiler
<yang> msevwork: zakaj moras ? Ali je to ena od tvojih zahtevanih delovnih nalog, so zahtevali proigramerja ?
<CrazyLemon> go2python2fortran
<speed-> fortran
<speed-> :D
<speed-> a mores one listice luknjat? :)
<idioterna> yang: vsi morjo znat programirat dons
<idioterna> razn fikusov
<zdobersek> a ficus won't be able to program, but you'll be able to program a ficus
<zdobersek> #InternetOfFicuses
<msevwork> yang: delno. je mel na voljo tut pravega programerja ampak se je odloču zame ker mam predznanje glede farmacije k bo tut velik rabu.
<msevwork> pač tega iz FRIja ni zaposlil zato ker nima pojma o teh molekulah
<msevwork> ma pa pojma o kodi :D js jo pa nimam hahaha
<zdobersek> well someone's in for a nice surprise
<johnnyyy> imam fajl neki čez 100GB, kako naj to najlažje prenesem preko neta iz GNU/Linux na win7 mašino?
<zdobersek> 100 1GB usb keys
<CrazyLemon> ftp?torrent?www?
<zdobersek> man split
<CrazyLemon> man bun?
<zdobersek> don't do a manly split, look up split in manual
<johnnyyy> kar koli s protokoli nisem omejen, ker imam do obeh računalnikov fizični dostop
<johnnyyy> hočem pa tko da je čim hitreje oz. da ne študiram neke tople vode
<zdobersek> kolk je stvar compressable?
<zdobersek> netcat it
<idioterna> johnnyyy: s sambo
<johnnyyy> netcat mi ni najbolj pri srcu če slučajn linija dol pade :S
<zdobersek> split it up
<johnnyyy> ker to bo trajal skor 2 dni
<idioterna> 100 giga bo 2 dni trajal?
<idioterna> a to ni local network?
<johnnyyy> ne
<johnnyyy> če ne bi itak netcat in gasa
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> zajeban, k so windowsi tko omejeni
<idioterna> ftp pomoje se najbols
<idioterna> pa enga odjemalca k zna resumat
<dz0ny> scp?
<idioterna> scp ne zna resumat
<dz0ny> rsync -e ssh file host:/directory/.
<dz0ny> pravjo
<johnnyyy> trenutno se najbolj nagibam na torrent
<johnnyyy> ja scp je problem če dol pade
<johnnyyy> pa jovo na novo
<idioterna> rsync zna resumat
<johnnyyy> hm, bi lahko pričakoval kakšne težave če je na drugi strani win?
<jabuk3> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<dz0ny> sam označ private torrernt
<idioterna> johnnyyy: sam to da rsync pa ssh tezje instaliras
<johnnyyy> ok
<zdobersek> .yt kavinsky blizzard
<jabuk3> Kavinsky - Blizzard (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pokXRs_xdeU
<napsy> .videl
<napsy> .seen
<napsy> eh
<napsy> sm mislu da podpiramo to
<idioterna> ja mors vprasat koga
<napsy> .videl napsy_
<jabuk3> napsy: Kdaj si se zadnjič pogledal/a v ogledalo?
<napsy> :D
<napsy> .videl sky*
<jabuk3> napsy: O čemu ti to?
<napsy> .videl sky[x]
<jabuk3> napsy: skyx je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred 2 dnevoma z sporočilom: upd: lp ;)
<zdobersek> so u want regex support
<napsy> it would be nice
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t kako zanič je tale wordpress text editor
<pitastrudl> johnnyyy najlažje ti je pomoje nek začasen ftp server postavit na linuxu
<CrazyLemon> najlažje je pustit tistih 100gb kjer so!
<pitastrudl> ali pa vzameš disk pa ga kar daš v tisto win7 mašino
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> hitreje kot boš šel fizično, več bo bitov/s
<johnnyyy> ja ga dam v win7 mašino, pol pa ugotovim da winsi ne podpirajo ext4 :)
<CrazyLemon> prej ga sformatiraj na exFAT!!
<johnnyyy> s te moke ne bo kruha :)
<CrazyLemon> :/
<pitastrudl> johnnyyy maš različne readerje za ext4
<pitastrudl> drugače pa scp
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 16.10 Available For Download [See What`s New]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/gBYooQkv1yQ/ubuntu-1610-available-for-download-see.html
<zdobbie> whut http://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2016-37639738
<Pepelka> US Election 2016: #repealthe19th tweets urge US women to be denied vote - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Calls for women to be denied their right to vote have trended on Twitter as polls suggested Donald Trump would win if only men could cast ballots in next month's White House election.«
<jabuk3> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<zdobbie> relevant gif is relevant?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: prehitel so te https://slo-tech.com/novice/t684435
<Pepelka> Izšel Ubuntu 16.10 @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Danes je izšla nova verzija najbolj priljubljene Linuxove distribucije Ubuntu 16.10, ki po besedah proizvajalca poganja večino oblačnih okolij na svetu. Pol leta po izidu zadnje inačice prinaša nova s kodnim imenom Yakkety Yak precej manjših novosti, a brez večje revolucije. Privzeti grafični vmesnik ostaja Unity 7, na voljo pa je tudi eksperimentalna verzija Unity 8 + Mir. Nova verzija vsebuje najnovejše stabilno jedro Linux 4.8. Kar se...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://i.imgur.com/CnDcfMN.jpg
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuDtACzKGRs
<Pepelka> Das Beer Boot Music Video Featuring Hans Gretel - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Buy here: http://www.vat19.com/dvds/giant-glass-beer-boot.cfm?adid=youtube Please subscribe to our channel: ‪http://www.youtube.com/user/vat19com‬ Hundreds m...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny noice :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie say what https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-10-13%2019-28-07.png
<CrazyLemon> stupid facebook.. reply pa message gumba sta eden zravn druzga
<lynxlynxlynx> mal nerodni hrošči direkt na dan izdaje
<zdobbie> tis just Ubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> pa mir kar Å¡e ni
<CrazyLemon> jah unity8 preview uporablja mir
<lynxlynxlynx> že dve leti al kolk?
<CrazyLemon> lynx hm? kaj že dve leti?
<lynxlynxlynx> delajo na mir, pa Å¡e ni zunaj kot privzeta stvar
<CrazyLemon> koliko časa se dela na Xu pa še vedno sux? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> tolk sux, da ga ne uporabljaš, ane :P
<zdobbie> that's the whole intention!
<CrazyLemon> toliko sux da sta nastala tako wayland kot mir kot ... kaj je Å¡e takega? :)
<zdobbie> ma ne
<zdobbie> wayland je bil taprvi
<zdobbie> mir je pa NIH produkt od Canonicala
<CrazyLemon> taprvi ki je suxal?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobbie> huehuehuehue
<CrazyLemon> a že kdo uporablja wayland ali bo fedora prva?
<zdobbie> ma je ze uporabljen
<zdobbie> Debian 8 ga ze ma
<zdobbie> ampak samo za ta login screen
<zdobbie> potem pa spodej X pozene
<lynxlynxlynx> sej mir bo tudi uporabljal xmir
<lynxlynxlynx> čist odvisno od uporabnika, a bo rabil xwayland, vsaj za stvari, ki so že agnostične
<zdobbie> I'll make my own window display protocol
<zdobbie> with windows and displays and stuff
<pitastrudl> reactOS?
<CrazyLemon> lynx ne vem če bo uporabljal xmir
<CrazyLemon> Source: unity8-desktop-session
<CrazyLemon> Version: 1.0.12+15.10.20150609-0ubuntu1
<CrazyLemon> Depends: qtubuntu-desktop, qtmir-desktop, unity-system-compositor, unity8, ubuntu-app-launch, url-dispatcher, mir-graphics-drivers-desktop
<CrazyLemon> ni nikjer xmirja
<CrazyLemon> which is weird
<zdobbie> lost me at qt
<lynxlynxlynx> bo že kak drug paket
<msev-> dz0ny, shizzle noice
<msev-> una slika prej :D
<zdobbie> pejt ti bukve brat
<msev-> dons je reku šef da nč hudga če še neznam tok programirat :D
<msev-> tko da good boss :)
<CrazyLemon> 'Å¡e'
<CrazyLemon> 'tok'
<msev-> :D
<yang> Kaj je zdaj zaspanci
<idioterna> nc
<idioterna> delamo
<idioterna> k nben drug noce za tak dnar :(
<yang> nočen šiht, jbg
<idioterna> mir je
<idioterna> americani se domov odpravlajo
<yang> dobr te outsourcajo
<yang> so se naveličal indijcev ?
<idioterna> najbrz so predragi ratal
<idioterna> al pa jih je premal takih k bi bli sposobni za tak deu
<yang> ma tak je 100.000 strokovnjakov
<yang> tam
<idioterna> kr cudn pol da nobenga ne najdejo
<idioterna> zihr bi bli cenejsi
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-14
<upd> indijci pa stakovnjaki ja
<upd> v bidanju
<upd> ko pa pride do roka jih pa že ni več
<Krutec> indijci so pocen to je pa to
<Krutec> mi smo outsourcal tolk tja da je kar zalostno, kvaliteta je sla pa v pm
<idioterna> hehe
<Krutec> tko da zdej ko slisim "what is your good name sir?" ratam kar zivcen
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> Krutec: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9fIjYnPazc
<Pepelka> You Kicked My Dog - YouTube
<idioterna> ta je zate
<Pepelka> »You Kicked My Dog«
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-37576654
<Pepelka> Brexit: Court battle looms over rights of Parliament - BBC News
<idioterna> kul
<Pepelka> »The battle over Brexit is set to move to the High Court, amid claims that the government has no right to trigger the process without consent from Parliament.«
<msev-> pismo dons je pa kurzschluss pa nemorm it k sm bolan
<idioterna> a ti si tut bolan
<idioterna> zgleda smo vsi bolani
<idioterna> msev-: a mas vsaj ksno zanimivo bolezen?
<idioterna> kolero? tifus?
<napsy> lp
<yang> msevwork: ja Adam Beyerja bos zamudil, te vsaj usesa ne bodo bolela
<msevwork> ja sj to mi je žal
<msevwork> to mi je všeč taka muzka :D
<msevwork> pa vrjetn bi blo dost punc tut tm :D
<msevwork> tale apt-cache madison je pa kr fajn komanda :) da vidš še verzijo
<CrazyLemon> pretty much enako kot 'policy'
<yang> sej lahk ponev vzames pa se tolces po glavi, pa mas techno
<yang> Bob Dylan je dobil nobelovo nagrado za literaturo
<metalcamp> yang: si prepričan, da je ponev dovolj?
<yang> pa efekt je pomoje isti
<msevwork> fantje fantje :D
<msevwork> mamo pač različen okus za glasbo :D, js sicer vse poslušam sam kšn progressive house mi je pa fajn za dušo :)...techno pa tut ni slabo, schranz je tisto kar je preveč :)
<yang> msevwork: lahk si vesel, da nisi doživel najbolj božjastnih tehno partijev z Umekom
<yang> pol ne bi nikol doktoriral
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/14669252_1805006323051389_3240152336311517184_n.mp4
<msevwork> haha yang, sm jih doživel, tudi s Kanzyjanijem...sam js nism nikol ničesar poizkusu sm bil vedno na vodi al pa na piru :)
<yang> https://youtu.be/OmwmzG7lmNw
<Pepelka> Status Quo Klagenfurt - YouTube
<yang> Eksplozije na prostem
<yang> 14.10.2016 8:50
<yang> LJUBLJANA
<yang> Eksplozija in gost črn dim v bližini stadiona Stožice, Ljubljana
<yang> msevwork: Cazzojani pravš
<yang> msevwork: njega sem pa poslušal, ko je bil še tak DJ, da je za pijačo vrtel v Tivoliju v Portorožu
<msevwork> :)
<msevwork> yang ti si stari borec
<yang> kr ja
<yang> Ta komad je kar OK https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G13Lr23wZeU
<Pepelka> I'd Say Yes (Leilwa) ~ Pornorama feat. Louise Carver - YouTube
<Pepelka> »fan made Valentino Kanzyani progressive house back again...«
<yang> To je on sproduciral
<yang> Leliwa je bil pa en model s partijev
<yang> Mislim, da po domače Nenad, k je zmer v rekelcu pa kravati plesal
<yang> http://www.angelfire.com/nd/leliwa/
<Pepelka> Nenad Novakovic's Home Page
<yang> On je bil Å¡ofer od Umeka in takih, k niso mel izpita
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> a zj ma izpit a Å¡e kr ne? :D
<yang> ne bi vedel, nisem v kontaktu
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1631750
<Pepelka> Bug #1631750 “Language installation doesn't work in Ubuntu GNOME...” : Bugs : gnome-control-center package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> so racist..ubuntu gnome is english only!
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk3> zdobbie_: pong
<zdobbie_> k
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/jsavite/status/786301833241387008
<Pepelka> JustJanis auf Twitter: "Meanwhile at the 'Blacks for Trump' tent: "I thought YOU brought the black guy" https://t.co/Hr8p0ul6gj"
<zdobbie> .stran finance.si
<jabuk3> finance.si ni dosegljiva
<zdobbie> don't judge me
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk3> zdobersek: pong
<slax0r> i got the gig \o/
<zdobersek> what gig
<slax0r> london gig
<zdobersek> what's a london gig
<slax0r> ur mom
<CrazyLemon> slax0r so..you are now working for canonical? :P
<zdobersek> I'm not a mom
<zdobersek> who would want to work for canonical
<zdobersek> honestly
<CrazyLemon> peeps
<napsy> a je kak job openning?
<zdobersek> slax0r: a bos community manager za SLO area?
<zdobersek> napsy: not anymore
<CrazyLemon> sam en je community manager pri ubuntuju :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy lots
<lynxlynxlynx> meni so pa zjutraj ponudili port na irix :D
<zdobersek> what's this innuendo
<yang> Požari v nestanovanjskih stavbah
<yang> 14.10.2016 8:50
<yang> LJUBLJANA
<yang> Ob 8.50 je med vrtički ob Vojkovi cesti v Ljubljani zagorela vrtna uta velikosti 2 X 5 metrov. Objekt, ki je v celoti zgorel so pogasilii gasilci GB Ljubljana.
<yang> nekdo je moral bombo vrec
<yang> ker je ruknilo ko prasica
<yang> al pa so meli pac plinsko jeklenko noter
<CrazyLemon> nekdo kuhal meth
<yang> ma
<yang> piknike imajo tam
<CrazyLemon> ob 9ih zjutraj?
<CrazyLemon> dude..it was heisenberg
<zdobersek> I AM NOT IN DANGER
<zdobersek> I AM THE DANGER
<yang> danes ne, samo lahko da je prislo do kake samo-eksplozije, ce majo jeklenke tam
<yang> to bi se kakega v okolici lahko ubilo
<metalcamp> zdobersek: haha, vzel si mi z jezika
<zdobersek> I AM THE ONE WHO KNOCKS
<zdobersek> hnnnnnggg
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31Voz1H40zI
<Pepelka> Breaking Bad - "I am the Danger" Scene S4 E6 1080p - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Episode 6 "Cornered" of Season 4«
<CrazyLemon> "privedli k preiskovalnemu sodniku zaradi suma kaznivih dejanj povzročitve splošne nevarnosti, poškodovanja tuje stvari, tatvin in velike tatvine, ki pa ga je spustil na prostost."
<CrazyLemon> sum povzročitve splošne nevarnosti..sodnik ga pa spusti :D
<CrazyLemon> očitno je bila nevarnost preveč splošna :D
<msevwork> ta disk k sm ga nazadnje ustvaru, ma samo root dostop do njega...kero stvar moram ustrezno chmodat da bom tut kot user msev lahko dostopal
<yang> jah
<yang> ni vec placa v zapornih
<yang> zaporih
<yang> ze tko so prenatrpani
<yang> lahk vam jih malo v koper posljemo z doba, tam mate morda se kej placa
<msevwork> sem pršu do guija za izbrat
<msevwork> ampak notr še skupina piše pa drugo pa nevem a naj read write tema obema tudi dam?
<msevwork> sm si že zrihtal drgač
<msevwork> zj k sm v službi se mi je zgleda mentaliteta spremenila da poiscem tut kj sam
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> never lose it
<lynxlynxlynx> yay
<lynxlynxlynx> !g yakety yak coasters
<Pepelka> Yakety Yak-The coasters-original song-1958 - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtTC3pGBjs4
<zdobersek> yakkety*
<CrazyLemon> yuck*
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/dangeredwolf/ModernDeck/commit/bc310a1800b258eacc4d46434408bafa446084f5#diff-0a7f8d76f323cd4f6264f214e12c92cdR558    haha..just awesome :D
<Pepelka> Build 2016.10.11.2 · dangeredwolf/ModernDeck@bc310a1 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to ModernDeck development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<zdobersek> ELIDGAF
<CrazyLemon> !g hipster dictionary eldigaf
<Pepelka> tukaj hipster dictionary eldigaf
<msevwork> česa se veseliš v moderndecku? scrollanja?
<yang> speed-: slax0r Petrol ma še vedno dražji bencin kot avstrijci 1,226 (95) , v Avstriji 1,139 in manj
<CrazyLemon> msevwork poglej class name pa css property/value :)
<speed-> da
<speed-> itak da majo
<speed-> jaz diesel tankam
<speed-> vmes pod 1eur tam
<speed-> :)
<yang> ma kurilca si daj noter, iz cisterne doma lepo, na bor masino prevrtis
<yang> se cenej
<speed-> heh
<speed-> komaj cakam :)
<msevwork> se mu bo zabasal motor
<yang> pa kupi tak avto da ne zabases motorja, kaksnega starejsega
<speed-> teslo bo treba kupit ni druuge!
<yang> car sharing, ce si v LJ
<yang> ampak ni tok poceni
<yang> pa nimas ga ravno pred nosom
<speed-> ves mi na vasi smo razvajeni
<yang> placati je treba 60 eur prijavnine za car sharing + 90 eur letne zavarovalne premije, ce se zelis normalno vozit
<speed-> pizdim ze ko grem v ms v blok na obisk pa ko majo rampe
<yang> potem pa se dodatno glede na vsak prevozen kilometer
<speed-> jebem jim vse po spisku :)
<Krutec> yawn... a obstaja kaka hipnoza da ful rad zjutraj vstajas or something
<speed-> ja sluzba heh
<Krutec> ma men je ravno kontra... cez vikend ko sem doma se prej vstanem pa lazje kot cez teden
<speed-> eh grem malo zadremat ajt
<Krutec> sam upam da dons hitr mine...
<lynxlynxlynx> začni vstajat še par ur prej
<lynxlynxlynx> trpi dva tedna, potem pa prešaltaj nazaj
<Krutec> uh par ur prej bi blo like 3am
<CrazyLemon> naah..sam par ur prej pojdi spat :)
<CrazyLemon> začneš z 0.5h dokler ne najdeš sweet spota :)
<Krutec> al pa droge s kofetom
<CrazyLemon> kofe je droga!
<napsy> winners don't use drugs
<Krutec> sam upam da danes vsi pridejo v sluzbo, ker prejsn petek smo delal v pm dolgo
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš kak deployment al zakaj si odvisen od drugih?
<Krutec> mam 8 ljudi v skupini pa ena punca na dopustu
<Krutec> tko da ce se kdo ne prikaze je shit
<zdobbie> winners produce drugs
<zdobbie> amirite Heisenberg
<skyx> Krutec: s cim pa se ukvarjas? :)
<Krutec> derivatives trading ali kot sam rad recem, delam v peklu
<zdobbie> odvode preprodajas?
<Krutec> megla in mlini na veter financnega sveta
<zdobbie> kul I guess
<zdobbie> sleep in, prevent a worldwide financial crisis
<Krutec> yup lol
<skyx> Krutec: a to v kaksni vecji firmi?
<Krutec> ja je kr med vecjimi.. "service provider for institutional investors"
<lynxlynxlynx> in kako, da vas Å¡e ni zamenjal ai
<Krutec> ni dnarja, ze tko je ves tech ancient plus outsourcal smo tko ze like 20k sluzb v indijo in na filipine
<zdobbie> * creating jobs *
<zdobbie> to ste v SLO locirani?
<Krutec> ne sedez je v bostonu, jest sm v torontu
<zdobbie> aha, tocno
<zdobbie> se spomnem, enkrat si ze povedu, da si v CA
<zdobersek> whut (01:31:29 PM) speed-: eh grem malo zadremat ajt
<zdobersek> a nis ti na sihtu
<speed-> lol ne
<speed-> danes sem fraj
<speed-> samo nebo nic s spanja ker treba na kavo :p
<speed-> ampak nebi bilo slabo ce bi meli tam kako spalnico :)
<speed-> da bi se malo povaljal s sodelavkami :p
<skyx> :D
<skyx> speed-: slike da vidimo kaj imas za ene sodelavke :P
<speed-> ni slik
<speed-> pa niso slabe
<speed-> v najslabsem primeru 2-3 pive :))
<skyx> hehe :D
<speed-> pri vecini samo 1 za pogum haha
<skyx> dobro zate :P
<speed-> pa v drugih firmah v tej zgradbi tudi opazam podoben vzorec..kak ce bi jih zbirali ali ves delat ali si pa dobra picka. v primeru obojega pa valda ze takoj dupla placa :)
<skyx> :D
<speed-> mi pa hodimo tam ko neki klosarji glih toliko da negrem v trenirki haha
<speed-> https://www.google.si/search?q=uniopt+pachleitner&biw=1368&bih=664&espv=2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwil_ZPtpNrPAhUBoBQKHVfWALoQ_AUIBigB
<Pepelka> uniopt pachleitner - Iskanje Google
<speed-> neverjetno dobra zgradba
<yang> speed-: ja nisi se zadost integriru, pol te pa ne smirglajo. Leder hose si nabav za zacetek https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/37/JoergHaider.JPG
<yang> kaksne trenerke neki
<yang> vceri sem bil na koncertu, nobenih trenerkajev, to je samo pri nas
<speed-> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> k folk ne ve, kaj je komot
<speed-> to glih
<yang> speed-: drgac pa ce nisi tok za leder, lahk za zacetek probas z karirasto srajco, baje je to dost in v Avstriji zdej http://imgur.com/a/4GLTU
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<speed-> :)
<speed-> nic zdaj pa res afk
<matjaz> msev-, zadnjič si spraševal, kako je z extensioni ob upgradeu Gnoma
<matjaz> no, na 3.22.1 mi jih več kot pol ne dela
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<matjaz> ne ti men \o/
<CrazyLemon> tis the life of arch gnome user :p
<CrazyLemon> TIL http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/10/news/five-favorite-bikes-robin-williams-charity-auction_422899
<Pepelka> Five favorite bikes from Robin Williams charity auction | VeloNews.com
<Pepelka> »The Robin Williams bike collection is being auctioned off for charity. We picked five of our favorites from the trove of cool bicycles.«
<CrazyLemon> 87 bikes!
<CrazyLemon> https://paddle8.com/work/colnago-and-la-carrera/124608-master-pista-la-carrera-futura-2000/
<Pepelka> Paddle8: Master Pista, La Carrera, Futura 2000 - Colnago and La Carrera
<Pepelka> »Master Pista, La Carrera, Futura 2000 by Colnago and La Carrera on Paddle8. Paddle8 is a marketplace for collectors, presenting auctions of extraordinary art and objects.«
<zdobbie> je bil kr fanatik
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Audacious 3.8, Terminix 1.3.0, Atom 1.11.1, MATE Dock Applet 0.75 [PPA Updates Part 1]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wzEY40G-7fU/audacious-38-terminix-130-atom-1111.html
<msev-> o kul nove verzije
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pismo zle se mi ni hotu odjavt pa shutdownat ta gnome
<msev-> čudn bug
<lynxlynxlynx> a si ga nadgradil vmes?
<CrazyLemon> a si pritisnil na Esc vmes? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zdravje/novice/prvic-po-20-letih-v-sloveniji-odkrili-primer-tetanusa-pri-otroku/405175
<Pepelka> Prvič po 20 letih v Sloveniji odkrili primer tetanusa pri otroku :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »V Sloveniji je pred kratkim za tetanusom zbolel otrok, ki ni bil cepljen, kar je prvi primer v 20 letih.«
<CrazyLemon> stupid parents
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> fucking idiots
<idioterna> tetanus je cel zajeban
<speed-> anticelpjenci :D
<msev-> budale
<speed-> ce pa mislijo da so jim otroci stekleni
<msev-> zle bom dal nadgradnjo :D
<speed-> da se malo prevrze pa je hin
<speed-> :D
<msev-> zgleda ja te posodobitve to povzročajo
<msev-> da hangne
<idioterna> to je res zajeban no
<CrazyLemon> a upgrejd? ma niti ne no..čist odvisno
<zdobersek> preklet sasav gdb
<CrazyLemon> you said it sister
<msev-> pol se pa restarta
<msev-> pa spet dela
<msev-> sam morm čakat vmes, kar ni kul pri tem silky smooth gnome experienceu :D
<msev-> v službi mi mal bolš dela
<msev-> sam ma i7 pa 32gb rama tm :)
<zdobersek> HEY SISTAH SOUL SISTAH
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChQL4lU0b9A
<Pepelka> DESTRUCTION EVERYWHERE | HURRICANE MATTHEW NC 2016 | HickmanVlogs - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hickman Vlogs is an almost-daily vlogging, Southern, firefighter family! In today's vlog... we are still out of our home in the wake of Hurricane Matthew. CH...«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJnAwOLge-A
<Pepelka> A billiard champion plays in virtual reality - YouTube
<Pepelka> »With a virtual reality mask HTC Vive on the head professional snooker player Ronnie O'Sullivan is trying to play billiards. But the man fell to the ground in...«
<CrazyLemon> lol upd
<zdobersek> RONNIE THE ROCKET
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk3> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.5°C @14.10.2016 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk3> Vlažnost: 85% vzhodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk3> Sončni vzhod: 05:21:27, Kulminacija: 10:52:09, Sončni zahod: 16:22:50
<jabuk3> Dan je dolg: 11ur 01min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> kr prijetno toplo zunaj!
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Multiload-ng 1.4.0, GNOME Twitch 0.3.0, Sublime Text 3 Build 3126 [PPA Updates Part 2]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/D_nIGhD4rPM/multiload-ng-140-gnome-twitch-030.html
<CrazyLemon> se komu da napisat kakšno novico o ubuntu * 16.10? :D
 * speed- pokaze na slax0r-ja
<speed-> da cujemo kako mnenje majo slackware fani
<speed-> :D
<zdobersek> sej si jo napisu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa kubuntu, gnome,mate, xubuntu,lubuntu? :)
<CrazyLemon> to itak gre vse v eno novico..ker je malo nič sprememb..mate po moje ma še največ
<zdobersek> Headline: "16.10 release of kubuntu, gnome,mate, xubuntu,lubuntu"
<zdobersek> Story: "Y'all are wrong to use it. End of story."
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8aFcHFu8QM&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Planet Earth II: Official Extended Trailer - BBC Earth - YouTube
<Pepelka> »10 years ago Planet Earth changed our view of the world. Now we take you closer than ever before. This is life in all its wonder. This is Planet Earth II. A ...«
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> o wow attenborough se kr pripoveduje
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> sam te posnetki so iz prve serije
<idioterna> aha niso vsi
<idioterna> http://www.trumpisnotateamplayer.com
<Pepelka> Trump Isn't A Team Player
<idioterna> ce se ni blo tle
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk3> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk3> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> why u not work internet
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.ubuntu.si
<jabuk3> www.ubuntu.si ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.ubuntu.si/forum/
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<jabuk3> www.ubuntu.si/forum/ ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> upam da ni upgrejd ..ne vem če si ubuntu.si zasluži php 5.3+ :P
<CrazyLemon> 31 packets transmitted, 4 received, 87% packet loss, time 30203ms
<CrazyLemon> rip ubuntu.si
<zdobbie> naval na novico!
<CrazyLemon> dva zabeležena obiska v 30ih minutah :D
<CrazyLemon> torej js pa Å¡e en :D
<CrazyLemon> js pa poskušam že 20min
<CrazyLemon> zdaj mi je komaj odprlo stran
<CrazyLemon> in spet ded
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e novice ne morem objavit..ffs
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..kar veliko jih ima v oktobru popust na registracijo .si domen
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a maš varnostno kopijo :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny you funny dude you
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> backup baze je tam..enkrat iz začetka leta :D
<dz0ny> a cp ti dela?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma cel hosting ima težave
<CrazyLemon> aprila je bil zadnji backup :D
<dz0ny> well thats not too bad
<CrazyLemon> backupi so tko kot ubuntu releasei..na pol leta :D
<dz0ny> sej
<CrazyLemon> očitno sm se tistega aprilskega dne nisem počutil najboljše
<CrazyLemon> vidim da je bilo veliko backupov narejenih istega dne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> The requested URL * was not found on this server.
<CrazyLemon> ^ not a good sign
<CrazyLemon> še posebej če je url do pma-ja :D
<CrazyLemon> dela!
<upd> kje je popust na si ?!
<CrazyLemon> upd povsod :)
<CrazyLemon> gigaspark ma .si domene ~5€, hosterdam prav tako
<upd> ok ty
<CrazyLemon> ?ref=ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> nuffin..jk jk
<upd> kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> nuffin..jk jk
<upd> mja
<upd> sj ne vem kakšno spletno gostovanje rabim
<CrazyLemon> reliable one
<upd> to že sam tko mysql baze pa to
<upd> ah si bom najprej doma sam postavil da vidim kaj sploh rabim
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/JDF1Gg6.jpg gn
<idioterna> mocerad ji po nogi leze
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-15
<msev-> js bi bil ta močerad :D
<zdobbie> "rad bi lazil s teboj"
<zdobbie> "lazil s teboj"
<msev-> sam drgač je ta bl taka za CrazyLemon ni dost mlada :D
<zdobbie> oh damn
<zdobbie> oh daaaaayyuuuummmnnn
<msev-> učer pa vrhunski party js pa doma :( :D
<msev-> bolan
<Krutec> zajebu si
<Krutec> to me spomni na moje SC2 cajte in tale komad
<Krutec> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hwbHLdZB85U
<Pepelka> DEMOTED (Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know Feat. Kimbra) SC2 Parody - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Visit our website: http://bausmod.com *NEW T-Shirts!: http://bit.ly/11xZWsi Thanks for watching! As always this parody song was remade completely from scratc...«
<zdobbie> lol parties
<zdobbie> lmao what is this
<zdobbie> starcraft na macih? pleez
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> it's shite!
<msev-> haha kok je hecn :)
<msev-> pitastrudl, a si bil na kurzschlussu? :D
<pitastrudl> kva
<zdobbie> shite!
<skyx> lp
<msev-> pitastrudl no ti si mlada garda :D
<msev-> bi mogu žurat na povno :D
<pitastrudl> ah
<pitastrudl> glasno je pa še zaspan ratam če je pozn
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny noice!
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo upgrejdal na 16.10?
<CrazyLemon> is it nice and shiny and fast?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb captain fantastic
<jabuk3> Captain Fantastic |29 Jul 2016 118 min| Comedy, Drama, Romance
<jabuk3> In the forests of the Pacific Northwest, a father devoted to raising his six kids with a rigorous physical and intellectual education is forced to leave his paradise and enter the world, challenging his idea of what it means to be a parent.
<jabuk3> IMDB:8.1/10 (9,943 glasov) | Tomato: 7.1/10 155 reviews (users: 4.0/5 12124 reviews)
<jabuk3> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3553976
<CrazyLemon> https://robinlinus.github.io/socialmedia-leak/   interesting
<Pepelka> Your Social Media Fingerprint
<Pepelka> »Without your consent most major web platforms leak whether you are logged in. This allows any website to detect on which platforms you're signed up. Since there are lots of platforms with specific demographics an attacker could reason about your personality, too.«
<CrazyLemon> https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/10/14/a-single-byte-write-opened-a-root-execution-exploit/
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/smUnLU2.gifv
<msev-> pismo zakva ne razumem tega gnome keyboard shortcuts uija
<msev-> kle berem help pa mi ne rata
<msev-> rd bi si naštimal bljižnico za terminal dropdown
<msev-> aha nism vsega prebral
<msev-> :D
<msev-> da probam Å¡e enkrat
<msev-> dela :D
<CrazyLemon> [10:50:14] <msev->: aha nism vsega prebral
<CrazyLemon> NOWAY!
<zdobbie> wat een hostility
<msev-> zdobbie a si ti iz mlina na veter :D
<zdobbie> for the Lands of the Nether I long!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk3> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk3> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> so much freakin' sun
<msev-> wooo lej ta hud robot http://www.steelsquid.org/squidscout
<Pepelka> Squidscout - Steelsquid
<Pepelka> »This is my new project "squidscout". It is a 6wd rover with rocker suspension. Width is 57cm and length 63cm The height without equipment is 32cm and the ground clearance 25cm«
<msev-> sam ful dela zgleda
<msev-> je Å¡e sam kolesa mogu narest
<msev-> je pa zlo profesionalno
<msev-> ej https://github.com/cflurin/node-red-contrib-ramp-thermostat a to razumete kot da 10 različnih temperatur loh nastavš? :D
<Pepelka> GitHub - cflurin/node-red-contrib-ramp-thermostat: A Node-RED contrib-node that emulates a thermostat
<Pepelka> »node-red-contrib-ramp-thermostat - A Node-RED contrib-node that emulates a thermostat«
<msev-> dj nej en highlighta moj nick neki testiram
<msev-> msev-, test test
<msev-> ne dela če se sam :D
<zdobbie> msevwork: ping
<msev-> mi je ratal ja
<msev-> dons ni work zdobbie
<msev-> dons je play
<zdobbie> nisi resen
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/Ebs6ViI.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.redbull.tv/live/AP-1M77N5KZ92111/red-bull-rampage
<Pepelka> Red Bull Rampage | Red Bull Rampage 2016 | Virgin, Utah, United States | Red Bull TV
<yang> broken writst
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE0In6Tt7nI
<Pepelka> Sweet - Teenage Rampage (Musikladen, 20.02.1974) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Released in 1974 "Teenage Rampage" originally only appeared as a single reaching chart position no. 2 in the UK and no.1 in Germany and Denmark. The song was...«
<yang> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/varno-kolesarjenje-skozi-rudarski-predor.html
<Pepelka> Varno kolesarjenje skozi rudarski predor
<Pepelka> »V občini so v petih letih za kolesarske steze namenili 250.000 evrov, načrti so še veliko večji.«
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, si vidu tanov TL?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz vidu že beto
<CrazyLemon> it was meh
<CrazyLemon> sj je Å¡e vedno beta
<CrazyLemon> ok..zgleda spodobno
<CrazyLemon> matjaz what is this popcorn feature
<matjaz> coverflow scena
<matjaz> men je kul zdej, prej je bil polom
<CrazyLemon> meh..sm upal da je kak true popcorn scena aka popcorntime over web or smth
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuvGYwhXEAA-aU2.jpg
 * CrazyLemon gre enmal surgeat
<zdobbie> viel glück
<CrazyLemon> glock..yes
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ker model
<Matthai> a je že kdo dal gor 16.10?
<CrazyLemon> msev- tanatabulsi
<jabuk3> M 1.2 > 7.km SV od ČEPOVANA @16/10/2016 00:30:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+13.84+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-16
<msev-> kašn ime kraja
<idioterna> kerga kraja
<msev-> Čepovan :D
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ja prekmurci kaj cs
<msev-> pri Novi Gorici je
<msev-> google it :D
<idioterna> zajebavam se no
<msev-> very funny :)
<msev-> pismo zj k hodm v službo sm že ob 8 zjutraj čist naspan :D
<idioterna> bogi
<idioterna> jsm pa dons vstal ob treh zjutri
<idioterna> ob petih sm bil v datacentru
<idioterna> sm vgradil nov disk k se je star pokvaru
<idioterna> pa ssdje
<idioterna> za cache
<idioterna> pa ipmi kontroler
<idioterna> k ne dela :(
<idioterna> mogoce morm bios flashat
<idioterna> bom za nov let
<msev-> a v svojem datacentru :D
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nimam svojga
<idioterna> mam premal serverjov da bi se mi splacal
<msev-> pismo pol nisi nč spal :D
<idioterna> ne prov dost
<idioterna> okol 11h sm su spat
<idioterna> ampak itak sm zdej mel en projekt k sm ubistvu
<idioterna> hodu spat ob 8h 9h zjutri
<idioterna> pa vstajal ob 14h 15h
<idioterna> mi je blo kr fino
<idioterna> pa dost sm zasluzu :)
<msev-> lepo
<CrazyLemon> a projekt je bil da si Å¡el zjutraj spat?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk3> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk3> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> ma ne
<CrazyLemon> megla je!
<idioterna> projekt je bil spravt 60 serverjov iz kanade u ameriko brez downtimea servicov k so laufal gor
<idioterna> pa ene 15 tera podatkov je blo treba prenest
<msev-> a pol si enga na dan migrirov?
<idioterna> ne ni blo tko easy
<idioterna> vse naenkrat je blo treba
<CrazyLemon> to je easy..če je vse v oblaku
<CrazyLemon> pa matthew je ravno pihal
<idioterna> ja ni v oblaku
<msev-> a mate vi roombe doma a ročno sesate? :D
<msev-> neki me zanima :D
 * CrazyLemon ma roombo k ročno sesa
<msev-> haha
<msev-> zanima me če te poceni modeli grejo tut iz prostora v prostor
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.com/vanmoof/our-secrets-out-f21c1f03fdc8#.yk8jkz7bw
<Pepelka> Our secret’s out. – VanMoof – Medium
<Pepelka> »Update: due to popular demand our cheeky bike box is now available online. https://www.vanmoof.com/en_us/bikes/tv-box#language«
<johnnyyy> idioterna: a to si mel na docker-ju al kje drugje?
<CrazyLemon> and freezes are back...back again
<CrazyLemon> zihr je nek software sh1t
<CrazyLemon> sonce \ø/
<idioterna> johnnyyy: neki ja, neki ne
<idioterna> vecino microservices v dockerjih
<idioterna> ene glomazne reci pa na fizicnih masinah
<johnnyyy> uf če so na fizičnih pol so lahk kr problemi
<johnnyyy> jst sem kak mesec nazaj delal upgrade na enem paralelcu
<idioterna> ne sej je blo vse poansiblan
<idioterna> sam pac data migration je bil tricky
<idioterna> velik snapshotanja pa rsyncanja
<johnnyyy> :)
<johnnyyy> itak ZFS
<idioterna> ja ni zfs
<johnnyyy> ni?
<idioterna> lvm pa ext4
<johnnyyy> uf
<idioterna> ni
<idioterna> stari debiani
<idioterna> no, wheezy
<idioterna> zdej je pa skor vse redundant
<idioterna> se en 2.5 tera mysql table je treba nalozit v en distributed data store
<idioterna> pa bo cist manageable
<johnnyyy> aha, ql, btw a BTRFS kej uporabljaš?
<johnnyyy> in če ga - kakšne imaš izkušnje
<idioterna> slabe :)
<idioterna> mislm, pozorno mors spremlat razvoj
<idioterna> k stvari k dobr delajo se spreminjajo
<idioterna> kej zrihtajo, kej pa tut polomjo
<idioterna> bl beta je se vse skp
<johnnyyy> aha ok, mal Å¡tudiram da bi iz ext4 Å¡altal na btrfs vsaj na svojem kompu
<msev-> Linux Action Show tip govori o horror storyjih z btrfsom
<msev-> da so mu vsi podatki Å¡li pa to
<johnnyyy> hm tega se najbolj bojim
<johnnyyy> sicer backup pa to je itak obvezen
<johnnyyy> sam če ima hudič mlade jih ima takrat, ko si ne moreš privoščit da imaš komp v bolniški
<idioterna> ja sej ti znajo kr pobegnt podatki
<idioterna> sam take horror storyje ma tut ZFS
<idioterna> bl k telovads, vec je sans da nardis kej k se noben ni
<idioterna> pa vsujes
<idioterna> sam pac
<idioterna> dons je ZFS najbl stabiln filesystem
<idioterna> btrfs not so much
<idioterna> msev-: skor vsi robotski sesalci grejo iz prostora v prostor ce niso vrata zaprta
<zdobbie> dis gon b gud https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g-PKcggpnk
<Pepelka> Men Elite Road Race - 2016 UCI Road World Championships / Doha (QAT) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch live the Men Elite Road Race in Doha at the 2016 UCI Road World Championships starting at 07.20am GMT. More at http://www.uci.ch/road/ucievents/2016-ro...«
<zdobbie> twas good
<pitastrudl> TL je kar dober
<pitastrudl> če bi blo to 10 let nazaj al kdaj je bil smatran kot elita
<pitastrudl> zdaj vse kar je na TLju je povsod in nimajo nic posebnega
<pitastrudl> + uploadat tam je nočna mora ker majo vsi seedboxe
<zdobbie> rich? http://i.imgur.com/a8xGJd0.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to tudi mene zanima..zakaj je switzerland ch
<CrazyLemon> a je kak easy way za omejite bw na openwrt?
<CrazyLemon> omejit*
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zato ker so Helvetia
<msev-> ej kje si naredim cert
<msev-> da mam za orange pi za https
<CrazyLemon> !g lets encrypt
<Pepelka> Let's Encrypt - Free SSL/TLS Certificates https://letsencrypt.org/
<msev-> danke pismo je zakompliciran to vse nemorm vrjet
<msev-> ta cloudflare pa letsencrypt pa vse
<msev-> pismo
<msev-> a za eno mašinco maš en cert?
<CrazyLemon> ne..za en naslov imaš en cert..razn če ni wildcard cert
<CrazyLemon> stupid Pepelka ..spet b0rked
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVMW_1aZXRk
<Pepelka> Donald Trump vs. Hillary Clinton Town Hall Debate Cold Open - SNL - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Donald Trump (Alec Baldwin) and Hillary Clinton (Kate McKinnon) take questions from undecided voters (Leslie Jones, Beck Bennett, Michael Che, Bobby Moynihan...«
<yang> CrazyLemon: ce se nisi zgooglal odgovora, samo zate -> The domain ch derives from Confoederatio Helvetica (Helvetic Confederation),[1] the Latin name for the country, which was used because of its neutrality with regard to the four official languages of Switzerland. CH is the ISO 3166-2 code for Switzerland and also is used on vehicle plates.
<CrazyLemon> yang sm poguglal
<CrazyLemon> still doesnt make sense
<yang> pac po domače staro ime za Švico
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helvetic_Republic
<Pepelka> Helvetic Republic - Wikipedia
<yang> Me prov zanima kolk jih bo pledgal Talosa
<yang> 18 jurjev za komplet masino
<msev-> a to je kšn pocket supercomputer :D
<yang> ni glih pocket ATX velikost je
<msev-> link
<yang> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Talos-Crowdsupply
<Pepelka> POWER8 Workstation Launches On Crowdfunding: $4k For Motherboard, $18k For System - Phoronix
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<msev-> rocket in your pocket
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14725509_714948258660900_6030067252722793417_n.jpg?oh=21e91a38ff951ea73030eaae74135ed0&oe=58A4A3F0
<CrazyLemon> epic photo is epic
<zdobbie> long link is long
<zdobbie> stupid joke is stupid
<zdobbie> beer belly is beer and not aero
<CrazyLemon> thats like saying thinner tyres are faster
<zdobbie> u lost me
<dz0ny> http://m.imgur.com/k8rgl3M
<Pepelka> This male lizard is holding onto the top so the female can sleep on top. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobbie> ... zakaj ne more na tleh spat?
<pitastrudl> kako si naj bi naredil letsencrypt cert na vps ko nima domene?
<pitastrudl> sem guglav pa baje se ne da
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl selfsign it?
<CrazyLemon> .yt ella vos white noise
<jabuk3> Ella Vos - White Noise https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kknk_C_555g
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ja za acme rabs http
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ti bi ip podpisu?
<idioterna> to pa ne bo slo.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/v-kamniku-udomacen-orel-napadel-civavo-in-njenega-lastnika.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - V Kamniku udomačen orel napadel čivavo in njenega lastnika
<Pepelka> »Udomačen orel, ki je pred dvema tednoma pobegnil lastniku z Jesenic, je v Kamniku napadel psa pasme čivava in ga dvignil v zrak. Ko ga je po nekaj metrih spustil, ga je lastnik pobral. Nato je orel napadel še njega, ta pa ga je uspel odgnati.«
<pitastrudl> mislim ,kako to gro sploh?
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<idioterna> joj ne morm ti zdele razlozit k morm spat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl če je komaj 9pm!!
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> idioterna če je komaj 9pm!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kako gre kaj sploh
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> pač vem da rabiš domeno da na nekaj vežeš cert ane?
<pitastrudl> zakaj ne bi Å¡el ip tudi ?
<pitastrudl> ali je slabo ker ponavadi imaš več nadzora nad domeno kot ip
<pitastrudl> npr pri vps-ih
<CrazyLemon> ker na ipju lahko imaš taužnt tristu domen!
<pitastrudl> oh
<pitastrudl> :o
<CrazyLemon> vsaj taužn tristu!
<pitastrudl> tristo kosmatih!
<zdobbie> tristo kosmatih, plus taužnt tristu on top ofthat
<zdobbie> of that
<CrazyLemon> whos hat?
<CrazyLemon> reds?
<Krutec> zakaj se gre
<Krutec> red hat ma 1300 domen? :o
<Krutec> *faint*
<CrazyLemon> ne..taužnt tristu plus tristo kosmatih je tam..cirka dva taužnt
<jabuk3> M 1.2 > 8.km SV od ČEPOVANA @16/10/2016 21:21:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+13.84+E
<upd> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-10-14/the-next-recession-is-coming-big-deal !!!
<Pepelka> The Next Recession Is Coming. Big Deal. - Bloomberg View
<zdobbie> HIDE YO KIDS
<zdobbie> HIDE YO WIFE
<upd> http://i.imgur.com/SepQf5D.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-09
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<CrazyLemon> dan
<b4d> jutro
<speed-> ka zaj
<speed-> bomo preziveli ta teden? :D
<CrazyLemon> težko
<speed-> mhm :(
<speed-> I feel ub ro
<metalcamp-> zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon> coz its monday and we are all depressed..stop being so cheerful!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp-> geez
<metalcamp-> y so grumpy
<speed-> munday
<speed-> crapday
<metalcamp-> nah
<speed-> MEH
<speed-> domov si ga nesi!!
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp-> :D
<speed-> kak sem mogel fejst delat prejsnji teden upam da me ta teden do srede pustijo
<speed-> da sem na easy mode :D
<speed-> vsi gingavi
<speed-> sam sem bil od 5 ljudi
<speed-> ...
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3850.00, low: 3764.80, high: 3905.41, bid: 3850.50, ask: 3853.99
<slax0r> hm, to sell or not to sell :)
<speed-> sell
<speed-> rebuy at 2k
<speed-> :D
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 6.3°C @09.10.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% zahodnik 0.77 m/s (2.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:12:27, Kulminacija: 12:51:08, Sončni zahod: 18:29:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 17min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> ￼
<napsy> oki
<napsy> da vem kaj kuhat
<napsy> ju3 greva pa u nabavo, k morva ful stvari nabavt, pa u tork je vse cenej
<napsy> eh
<napsy> https://github.com/influxdata/telegraf/blob/master/plugins/inputs/statsd/statsd.go#L544
<jabuk> telegraf/statsd.go at master · influxdata/telegraf · GitHub
<jabuk> telegraf - The plugin-driven server agent for collecting & reporting metrics.
<napsy> lepo bi blo vedet za kak error se gre
<sasa84> kaj boš skuhal napsy ? :P
<napsy> js vedno kj dobrega
<sasa84> mmmm
<napsy> tazadnjic sm falafel v zelenjavni tortilji s tahini prelivom :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: to ni mozno v go ne, "func foo() []*struct" ? sorry za tako vprasanje, samo se mi se sanja ne kako naj zacnem to guglat, my google-fu weak
<napsy> mora bit konkretni tip in ne samo struct
<napsy> ... kot return value
<napsy> slax0r:
<slax0r> hocem si naredit nek interface, ala type DataContainer interface { GetAll() []*struct } in potem razlicne data containerje da bi pripadali temu interface-u, ampak en bo vrnil []*foo en bo vrnil []*Bar itd
<slax0r> ker se mi zdi glupo da bi si delal interface FooDataContainer pa BarDataContainer itd
<slax0r> interface more definirat signature metode tocno, z fiksnim return type, right?
<napsy> GetAll() mora potem vrnat interface, ki ga foo in bar implementirata
<slax0r> hmmm
<slax0r> moram it to direkt probat :)
<dz0ny> sounds like generics :D
<dz0ny> lahko v tvoji metodi zaznavaš type
<dz0ny> in reagiraš
<dz0ny> but it's not clean
<dz0ny> https://www.nivenly.com/finally-an-elegant-solutions-to-generics-in-go/
<jabuk> Finally – An elegant solutions to generics in Go!
<dz0ny> slax0r: napsy ^^ dragons be there
<sasa84> oooo slax0r
<sasa84> oooo dz0ny
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> oooo sasa84 :)
<matjaz> oooo oooo
<slax0r> dz0ny: pravis da to ni da best approach?
<slax0r> ne razumem kaj je zdaj razlika med []interface{} in []G :)
<napsy> ni
<napsy> G je tip interface{}
<slax0r> exactly
<napsy> kot je dz0ny rekel, mogoce moras kak drug dizajn uzet
<slax0r> torej func foo(t interface{}) je bad af, type G interface{} func foo(t G) je pa ok
<slax0r> :)
<napsy> ne ni ok :)
<slax0r> hm, bi blo mogoce boljse ce bi kar gorp uporabil?
<slax0r> mam obcutek da bi reslo trenutno dilemo
<slax0r> moram malo researchat :)
<metalcamp-> https://github.com/paulczar/omgwtfssl
<jabuk> GitHub - paulczar/omgwtfssl: SSL certificate generation for developers who don't TLS good
<jabuk> omgwtfssl - SSL certificate generation for developers who don't TLS good
<metalcamp-> czar indeed
<slax0r> dat repo name
<metalcamp-> omg wtf indeed
<metalcamp-> :D
<Matthai> hoj, kakšen mora biti netmask, če želim imeti IP range od 10.10.5.1 do 10.10.8.254 (oz. da sta .5. in .8. notri zajeta)?
<upd> 255.255.252.0
<slax0r> ne bo to potem samo do .7.254 ?
<upd> ne
<speed-> funkcionira to tak?
<speed-> lahko da sploh 5 - 8 ?
<speed-> a nebo z 252 4 - 7 neglede ka uporabi?
<speed-> meh I don't know I don't care :D
<CrazyLemon> it looks like u care
<speed-> switching brain to off
<speed-> going to feed cancer!
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWInZ4N6C2g
<jabuk> Four Tet - New Energy (2017) [FULL ALBUM] - YouTube
<jabuk> 9th studio album of this very talented UK producer | TEXT046. Text Records 2017. I DON'T OWN ANY RIGHTS! For educational purposes only. TRACKLIST: 0:00 Alap ...
<slax0r> speed-: afaik ja
<slax0r> da bi to oboje zajel rabis vsaj 255.255.240.0
<slax0r> ampak potem mas .0.0 - .15.255
<slax0r> torej ker je pogoj samo da sta .5. in .8. "zajeta" je pravi mask 255.255.240.0
<sasa84> .vreme postojna
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15.5°C @09.10.2017 12:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% južni veter 3.39 m/s (12.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:12:50, Kulminacija: 12:51:33, Sončni zahod: 18:30:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 17min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 15.4°C @09.10.2017 12:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:12:53, Kulminacija: 12:51:29, Sončni zahod: 18:30:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 17min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme vreme
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 14.2°C @09.10.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:13:27, Kulminacija: 12:52:16, Sončni zahod: 18:31:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 17min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> fallback
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp-> .vreme budna vas
<jabuk> ARSO: Lisca (943m): 13°C @09.10.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% južni veter 1.97 m/s (7.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:09:08, Kulminacija: 12:47:38, Sončni zahod: 18:26:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 17min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18.5°C @09.10.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% jugozahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:11:54, Kulminacija: 12:50:23, Sončni zahod: 18:28:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 16min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp-> .vreme zgornji kašelj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @09.10.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% jugozahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:11:30, Kulminacija: 12:50:00, Sončni zahod: 18:28:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 16min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://val202.rtvslo.si/2017/10/botrstvo-108/
<jabuk> Anjina zgodba - Val 202
<jabuk> Anjo je mama zapustila tik pred deložacijo iz najemniškega stanovanja in odšla neznano kam. Če je takrat ne bi pod streho vzel starejši daljni sorodnik, […]
<CrazyLemon> ajde..vsaj en sms
<sasa84> .vreme mramorovo pri pajkovem
<jabuk> ARSO: Nova vas - Bloke (718m): 14.1°C @09.10.2017 13:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:11:43, Kulminacija: 12:50:25, Sončni zahod: 18:29:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 17min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dej ne bluzi
<CrazyLemon> pajk en
<slax0r> .vreme dafuq
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme panties
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<b4d> .vreme ritomece
<slax0r> .vreme fuck
<jabuk> fuck: Podatka o vremenu ni ...
<jabuk> ARSO: Ilirska Bistrica (415m): 16.2°C @09.10.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% jugovzhodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:13:14, Kulminacija: 12:52:08, Sončni zahod: 18:31:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 17min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lol ^ ritomece
<b4d> true story :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: obstaja mramorovo pri pajkovem... ask dz0ny
<dz0ny> .vreme jebinja
<jabuk> jebinja: Podatka o vremenu ni ...
<idioterna> a ni vukojebina uveljavljen pravni termin
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/SenBobCorker/status/917045348820049920
<jabuk> Senator Bob Corker on Twitter: "It's a shame the White House has become an adult day care center. Someone obviously missed their shift this morning."
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3985.02, low: 3810.09, high: 3997.00, bid: 3975.02, ask: 3984.77
<zdobbie> zulul
<CrazyLemon> anytime now
<idioterna> sej je ze
<idioterna> aja na bitstampu se ni no
<CrazyLemon> kaj ni
<CrazyLemon> oz kaj je
<idioterna> 40
<idioterna> 4k
<idioterna> ojro
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3989.87, low: 3810.09, high: 3997.00, bid: 3971.14, ask: 3989.89
<idioterna> bitstamp je udzad mal
<CrazyLemon> anytime bo bubble burst !
<idioterna> dvomm
<CrazyLemon> dj no..a nam ne privoščiš al kaj
<idioterna> a vi bi radi cheap kupil pa drago prodal?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<idioterna> no js ti svoje za 5k prodam
<CrazyLemon> a ni to point te igre?
<idioterna> itak bojo sli do 100k
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> bos ful zasluzu
<zdobbie> i
<zdobbie> tak
<CrazyLemon> kak
<idioterna> 2000%
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/mkRNRPm.jpg
<dz0ny> a thing of beauty
<CrazyLemon> old wallpaper
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> also..not a fan of those icons
<CrazyLemon> or the dock
<dz0ny> i know :D
<CrazyLemon> sm pa ugotovil da če crashne gnome-shell
<CrazyLemon> in se potem postavi nazaj gor
<CrazyLemon> vidim tray icons :D
<CrazyLemon> dropbox & insync recimo
<dz0ny> to zihr ni wayland session
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<speed-> dock...yuck
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimam sploh možnosti za wayland
<speed-> so macish
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> baje je onemogočen na nvidia grafičnih
<dz0ny> hm moram preverit :)
<dz0ny> jutr
<CrazyLemon> do it
<CrazyLemon> do it now
<CrazyLemon> napsy kaj maš ti za en hw in a laufaš wayland ali xorg
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<jabuk> Wayland - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> Can Wayland be used with the closed source proprietary graphics drivers?
<CrazyLemon> No, not at this time.
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/iXc6XvU.jpg
<dz0ny> Top lazy, watcing star trek
<CrazyLemon> tole ni ambilight :D
<dz0ny> yes?
<CrazyLemon> looks weird...k da sta sam dva light sourcea
<CrazyLemon> starejši philips?
<dz0ny> sam slow mode
<dz0ny> k drugače preveč bliska
<CrazyLemon> a je tole v kotu?
<CrazyLemon> ker res zgleda čudno.. sploh okrog vogalov
<dz0ny> bl ja
<dz0ny> or you just jely
<zdobbie> he jelly
<slax0r> dz0ny: jwt, yay or nay?
<CrazyLemon> i jelly coz _that_ ambilight 2 looks bad...right :P
<dz0ny> yay
<slax0r> dz0ny: ce se ne motim si rekel da bos arso api prepisal z go-chi, si mogoce ze kaj gledal? pa njihov jwt middleware? majo te security probleme izpred leta ali dveh pofixane?
<slax0r> like algo: none etc
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-10
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 7.km  V od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @10/10/2017 03:32:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.57+N,+14.35+E
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<speed-> jo
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp-> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DLvQLwaVYAAL6EH.jpg
<dz0ny> slax0r: sm ze prepisal
<dz0ny> kr zakon
<dz0ny> pol sem dodal se da mi nardi raml docs
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/3KYRgZy.png #vscode
<metalcamp-> relaxed goldberg
<metalcamp-> :D
<metalcamp-> https://github.com/wting/autojump
<jabuk> GitHub - wting/autojump: A cd command that learns - easily navigate directories from the command line
<jabuk> autojump - A cd command that learns - easily navigate directories from the command line
<msev-> jutro
<msev-> [msever@hpc charmm-gui-galactose]$ charmm < step7_production.inp > otst &
<msev-> [1] 21588
<msev-> am kko zj sledim temu procesu in kko ga killam :D
<metalcamp-> msev-: linux bible
<metalcamp-> msev-: rtfm
<metalcamp-> ali pa enostavno google
<msev-> sm že sj pomoje je tm pid napisan
<msev-> pa ga sam killam
<msev-> pa vrjetn lahko tail -f un log
<msev-> tko da ni panike vrjetn :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: word...press... ? :O
<slax0r> btx, mas kje ta api kodo da se jo da videt? :$
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/arso-api/blob/master/src/arso/main.go
<jabuk> arso-api/main.go at master · ubuntu-si/arso-api · GitHub
<jabuk> arso-api - Arso temperature in potresi
<dz0ny> nc special
<slax0r> a, na ubuntu-si :)
<dz0ny> nakak bi mogu pogruntat kako cel raml spec spravit iz opisa metode
<dz0ny> pa tole https://i.imgur.com/0mWad5e.png
<metalcamp-> mja, mene muči podobna stvar
<metalcamp-> dokumentacija za api sicer že obstaja, ampak for various reason je raml kar kul
<metalcamp-> resons*
<metalcamp-> reasons*
<metalcamp-> fail
<dz0ny> metalcamp-: tole je tud zakon https://github.com/adams-sarah/test2doc
<jabuk> GitHub - adams-sarah/test2doc: Generate HTTP API documentation from your tests: a simple addition to Go's testing pkg
<jabuk> test2doc - Generate HTTP API documentation from your tests: a simple addition to Go's testing pkg
<dz0ny> neki vmes med tem in unim zgoraj :)
<metalcamp-> dz0ny: žal ne uporabljamo go
<dz0ny> yet :D
<metalcamp-> ja, saj
<metalcamp-> :)
<dz0ny> kaj pa?
<metalcamp-> sram me je povedat kaj
<metalcamp-> ker me boste kamenjali
<metalcamp-> :D
<dz0ny> no one does that
<dz0ny> sounds like php
<dz0ny> sam nov php je ok
<dz0ny> old one :D
<metalcamp-> php, ja
<metalcamp-> 7.1 zaenkrat
<slax0r> dz0ny: chi ma tudi nek docgen
<slax0r> ki ti zgenerira docse iz tvojih route-ov
<slax0r> je tudi zanimivo
<slax0r> ma php je ok, ko enkrat sprejmes kaj php je
<slax0r> pa ko se navadis da je enkrat str* drugic str_
<slax0r> in da je enkrat ($needle, $haystack, ...) in drugic ($haystack, $needle, ...)
<metalcamp-> https://github.com/PaulDevelop/library-raml
<jabuk> GitHub - PaulDevelop/library-raml: Generate RAML documents from annotated class files.
<jabuk> library-raml - Generate RAML documents from annotated class files.
<metalcamp-> zgleda bi lahko nekaj takega uporabil
<slax0r> in, my fav "foo" == true, "foo" == 0, true != 0
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp-> slax0r: po domače - clusterfuck
<dz0ny> slax0r: jp ma sam je plain
<dz0ny> mors kr dost integracije napisat
<dz0ny> Å¡e
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4056.00, low: 3850.00, high: 4118.87, bid: 4040.00, ask: 4056.00
<metalcamp-> wowza
<dz0ny> slax0r: zse steje nove bite :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: le wut? :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: bitcoin
<slax0r> aja :)
<slax0r> ja glej, skor 10eur sem ze zasluzil :D
<zdobbie> "Prenos podatkov iz EU - 631.961 kB - Znesek brez DDV 80,89 - Znesek s popustom brez DDV 0,00"
<zdobbie> thank u Brussels https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kcOpyM9cBg
<jabuk> Ludwig van Beethoven: Ode an die Freude/Ode to Joy 1 - YouTube
<jabuk> Ludwig van Beethoven: Ode an die Freude/Ode to Joy Der bekannte Ausschnitt aus Beethovens 9. Symphonie The famous part of Beethoven's 9th Symphonie Text/Lyri...
<slax0r> zdobbie: very malo
<slax0r> jaz mam vsak mesec vsaj 300eur prenosa podatkov v tujini
<slax0r> popust pa prinese ceno vedno na nul koma jozef
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/OpZSwjt.png
<CrazyLemon> stupid ubuntu
<slax0r> install windows
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: too much weed
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- waaaaay to much
<dz0ny> to je pa zato ker ma CrazyLemon proposed pakete omogočene :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ej! sam upgrade jih je omogočil!
<CrazyLemon> jaz nisem nič tikal! jih pa nisem onemogočil ko sem vidu da so omogočeni..to je pa res :D
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2017/10/mali-uzitki/
<jabuk> Slaba vest po mastnem bureku - Val 202
<jabuk> Odzivi na #nebuloze: Grem v klet z žlico in jem sladoled direkt iz skrinje, da me otroci ne vidjo (in ni treba z njimi delit). […]
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/SlovenijaZaVedno/posts/1962032464045398
<jabuk> Gostovanje na Radio 1: Da ne bi... - Slovenija za vedno | Facebook
<jabuk> Gostovanje na Radio 1: Da ne bi prihajalo do nesporazumov še pojasnilo Borisa Popoviča ...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<matjaz> kako lahko linkaš Val IN Radio1?!
<matjaz> blasphemy!
<CrazyLemon> sej R1 ne poslušam
<CrazyLemon> val202 all the way son!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/dz0ny/status/917712803745730561
<jabuk> dz0ny on Twitter: "LoRa ESP32 #excited https://t.co/tFnNieB5mA"
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ti počneš?
<dz0ny> long range stalker
<CrazyLemon> stalking who?!
<dz0ny> tole bo dnevna slika z enga hriba https://imgur.com/0sFTmwr
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa napajanje? :) freevolt?! :>
<dz0ny> lipo
<dz0ny> pa 5w celica
<CrazyLemon> thats no fun
<dz0ny> it's hardcore engineering :)
<CrazyLemon> everyone on youtube does it!
<metalcamp-> fsck
<metalcamp-> uporablja kdo ansible?
<metalcamp-> i've got a pebkac problem
<matjaz> metalcamp-, o/
<metalcamp-> imaš sekundo, da vržeš uč?
<matjaz> mam
<metalcamp-> super, samo trenutek
<dz0ny> o/
<dz0ny> Å¡e svoj modul smo spisal :)
<CrazyLemon> smo?
<dz0ny> the company where i work
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti za ansible govoriš
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu stalking thingie modul
<CrazyLemon> "Ljubim te z posojilo v višini 2.000 € do 10.000.000 € za enostavne pogoje. "
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> metalcamp-, si mi Å¡e kaj pisal?
<oliver__> oj
<matjaz> oj ... adijo
<matjaz> metalcamp-, vglavnem, ansible_become_user daj root
<matjaz> pa bi moralo delat
<dz0ny> ce bo sel kdo na tajsko kdaj https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvwGdaoZ9cs
<jabuk> THAI FOOD FESTIVAL in Bangkok! (Amazing Thai Taste Festival) - Hot Thai Kitchen - YouTube
<jabuk> The Amazing Thai Taste Festival is a fantastic stop for foodies if you happen to be in Bangkok around this time! The festival has booths from all sorts of ve...
<dz0ny> damn zdej bi mel pad thai al pa noodle soup
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti si Å¡el na tajsko ali filipine?
<dz0ny> tajsko
<CrazyLemon> k
<pitastrudl> tape unite se Å¡e kej uporabla za arhiviranje/backup v firmah?
<CrazyLemon> of course..how else would you make a mixtape for your bae??!?!
<pitastrudl> lmao
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-11
<andrej> clear
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> pitastrudl: se se uporabljajo ja
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LunHybOKIjU
<jabuk> Eminem Rips Donald Trump In BET Hip Hop Awards Freestyle Cypher - YouTube
<matjaz> UF UF
<jabuk> Eminem is back! And he's in classic bar-for-bar form blasting at Donald Trump from his Detroit home. The cyphers went crazy too. Peep. Still haven’t subscrib...
<matjaz> daaaayum
<dz0ny> popcorn?
<speed-> ka ste vsi neki mirni
<speed-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4048.91, low: 3880.00, high: 4150.00, bid: 4049.29, ask: 4060.97
<matjaz> .yt bajaga tišina
<jabuk> Bajaga-Tišina https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LjyOGxJlmU
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4061.90, low: 3961.35, high: 4150.00, bid: 4053.57, ask: 4061.99
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4053.18, low: 3961.35, high: 4150.00, bid: 4043.38, ask: 4054.67
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4036.89, low: 3961.35, high: 4150.00, bid: 4028.01, ask: 4037.50
<CrazyLemon> hourly btc update only on #ubuntu-si
<metalcamp-> SELL SELL SELL
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: manual cronjob
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- one of the rare *jobs i like
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIz3klPET3o
<jabuk> Line Rider - Mountain King - YouTube
<jabuk> I synchronized the song "In the Hall of the Mountain King" by Edvard Grieg to my first line rider track drawing everything by hand. It took me over a month o...
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: sneaky sneaky
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/10/11/pornhub-computer-vision-ai-database/
<jabuk> PornHub is improving search with an AI porn addict
<jabuk> NSFW Warning: This story may contain links to and descriptions or images of explicit sexual acts.One of the (many) problems that porn websites that rely upon...
<CrazyLemon> about time!
<CrazyLemon> AI pr0n1
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4098.29, low: 3961.35, high: 4150.00, bid: 4090.40, ask: 4097.89
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: point?
<metalcamp_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs6kT_0H1MI
<jabuk> I'm Rich Biatch - YouTube
<metalcamp_> this?
<jabuk> No Need to Describe, sure you know
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ kaj point
<CrazyLemon> point je da smo pozabili na manual cronjob
<CrazyLemon> tis been hours since the last update
<CrazyLemon> this sh1t is weird
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat black screen
<CrazyLemon> računalnik pa dela
<CrazyLemon> no ssh access tho
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon rip
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: you don't need ssh for manual cronjob
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4079.40, low: 3961.35, high: 4150.00, bid: 4079.90, ask: 4089.90
<CrazyLemon> dejmo..naj mi en hitro odgovori če je mlacom ok
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> kako ok?
<idioterna> niso totally shit no :)
<idioterna> ljudje majo z njimi dobre in slabe izkusnje
<CrazyLemon> partially shit?
<idioterna> js mam dobre
<CrazyLemon> good enough
<pitastrudl> so ok
<pitastrudl> i think
<matjaz> mlacom je top
<pitastrudl> dostkrat majo kej pocen
<CrazyLemon> k..
 * CrazyLemon naroču noctuo 
<zdobbie> So he chose ... disappointment!
<metalcamp_> they're semi-shit
<metalcamp_> well, bomo videli
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: keep us in the loop
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: time for semi-manually cronjob
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4065.86, low: 3961.35, high: 4150.00, bid: 4063.50, ask: 4065.86
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4097.96, low: 3961.35, high: 4131.82, bid: 4090.10, ask: 4097.95
<CrazyLemon> evo dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> dock settings so v slovenščini
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 10.km  V od KNEŽAKA @11/10/2017 23:16:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.62+N,+14.37+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-12
<napsy> lp
<speed-> HAIL
<zdobbeh> ping
<jabuk> zdobbeh: pong
<zdobbeh> kul
<zdobbeh> https://youtu.be/SbhGEr-zmZQ
<jabuk> I Go to America.wmv - YouTube
<jabuk> I Go to America from Borat.
<zdobbeh> but with a pegasus
<napsy> http://actionnews3.com/legendary-actor-morgan-freeman-dead/
<jabuk> Legendary Actor Morgan Freeman Dead At Age 80
<napsy> :/
<speed-> ziher?
<napsy> dunno
<napsy> res da nism drugje zasledil
<metalcamp-> hoax
<metalcamp-> it's a hoax!
<napsy> http://www.snopes.com/morgan-freeman-death-hoax/
<jabuk> FACT CHECK: Morgan Freeman Dead at 80?
<jabuk> Morgan Freeman isn't dead, and Action News 3 is a fake news site.
<napsy> no fajn :) je se premlad da bi sel
<metalcamp-> https://media.giphy.com/media/OV606AIcx31za/giphy-facebook_s.jpg
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/22414568_1006843616141051_1533370606_n.jpg?oh=975214c1e95598b21ddf5f5ebe385526&oe=59E1E4B2
<metalcamp-> tipično
<metalcamp-> :D
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: semi-manually cronjob
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4115.00, low: 4018.00, high: 4120.00, bid: 4105.64, ask: 4115.00
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4147.90, low: 4018.00, high: 4149.00, bid: 4131.50, ask: 4147.70
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4279.81, low: 4018.00, high: 4279.81, bid: 4280.00, ask: 4280.12
<slax0r> :O
<slax0r> sell sell sell
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4331.97, low: 4018.00, high: 4347.00, bid: 4331.97, ask: 4331.98
<CrazyLemon> WTF
<CrazyLemon> 200€ v 50 min?!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4288.51, low: 4018.00, high: 4347.00, bid: 4288.46, ask: 4288.51
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: reden pump je bil
<slax0r> ne morem submitat orderja na krakenu wtf
<slax0r> zdaj pa kurba noce padit :D
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4232.00, low: 4018.00, high: 4347.00, bid: 4232.30, ask: 4244.51
<slax0r> there we go
<slax0r> :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r order?zdaj?!
<CrazyLemon> before bubble bursts?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4268.00, low: 4018.00, high: 4347.00, bid: 4260.02, ask: 4268.00
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: sell sell sell
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> tale mlacom ma čudno stran
<CrazyLemon> lahk se prijaviš pa urediš profil
<CrazyLemon> nimaš pa možnosti preverit (statusa) naročil
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4332.00, low: 4018.00, high: 4347.00, bid: 4332.00, ask: 4332.41
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> seveda..zakaj ne bi bilo samo na obali oblačno drugje pa sonce
<CrazyLemon> a pri t-2 moraš dokupit ogled nazaj?
<slax0r> ja
<matjaz> neki ga dobiš, ne?
<matjaz> več pa doplačaš
<slax0r> mogoce kaksno promo obdobje
<slax0r> drugace se pa doplaca
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope..dont think so
<CrazyLemon> vsaj na obrazcih kjer izbiraš dodatke etc je tudi tv časovne funkcije
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, zgleda je odvisno od paketa
<matjaz> T4 Tera ima 168ur zamika
<CrazyLemon> https://www.t-2.net/paketi/oranzni-optimum
<jabuk> Oranžni Optimum | T-2: Tako, kot mora biti
<matjaz> vzemi Oranžni DIamant pa mirna Bosna
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope.. če bi mel optiko mogoče
<CrazyLemon> na xdsl pa se mi ne splača
<matjaz> 20/2 vc 40/20
<matjaz> torrents be happy though
<CrazyLemon> matjaz predvidevaš da bi bilo 40/20 :D
<matjaz> well, yes _D
<matjaz> :D*
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 18.9°C @12.10.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:16:51, Kulminacija: 12:50:42, Sončni zahod: 18:24:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 07min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme vreme
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 17°C @12.10.2017 12:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:17:22, Kulminacija: 12:51:28, Sončni zahod: 18:25:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 08min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4358.85, low: 4018.00, high: 4392.00, bid: 4336.90, ask: 4358.73
<slax0r> babno polje je sinonim za vreme, dz0ny ?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nic cakat, hitro bitcoine kupit
<slax0r> zdaj se splaca
<slax0r> lol @ sasa? :D
<CrazyLemon> she's older and grumpier now
<slax0r> I see
<dz0ny> slax0r: :D
<dz0ny> na moj racun je vezan google location api
<slax0r> kako za boga sem pristal na extjs
<slax0r> I did something wrong
<slax0r> very wrong
<dz0ny> a ni ze dead malo
<slax0r> not dead enough
<slax0r> imho
<dz0ny> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4364.96, low: 4019.11, high: 4392.00, bid: 4345.00, ask: 4356.59
<dz0ny> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 5193.01, low: 4749.80, high: 5240.00, bid: 5193.01, ask: 5194.68
<slax0r> woop woop
<metalcamp-> SELL SELL SELL
<metalcamp-> free beer for everyone
<slax0r> beer?
<metalcamp-> aha, trigger word
<metalcamp-> gotcha!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uporabljaš pixel saver?
<slax0r> metalcamp-: I admit nothing!
<CrazyLemon> not even that a Trump is a moron?
<CrazyLemon> thats harsh man...
<slax0r> ga ne poznam
<slax0r> niti ne spremljam novic
<idioterna> novice so pomembne
<idioterna> ker vplivajo na to kolk od tvojega gledanja nekdo tretji zasluzi!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne
<dz0ny> k mi pokvar
<dz0ny> damn trump pa ze dolgo ni dobu hanky panky https://i.imgur.com/JyWsIe3.png
<dz0ny> US to leave UNESCO
<dz0ny> US to leave NAFTA
<dz0ny> US to leave various UN councils
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4450.00, low: 4019.11, high: 4450.00, bid: 4442.83, ask: 4449.97
<metalcamp_> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 5300.10, low: 4789.04, high: 5311.18, bid: 5300.01, ask: 5300.30
<CrazyLemon> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/dan-informacijske-varnosti-tickets-38830891241
<jabuk> DAN INFORMACIJSKE VARNOSTI Tickets, Wed, 8 Nov 2017 at 08:30 | Eventbrite
<jabuk> Eventbrite - Institut Jožef Stefan presents DAN INFORMACIJSKE VARNOSTI - Wednesday, 8 November 2017 at Tehnološki park Ljubljana, Ljubljana, Ljubljana. Find event and ticket information.
<CrazyLemon> mislim da je čas da poči tale mehurček
<matjaz> no!
<CrazyLemon> sell now before its too late
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/oHNKTlz1lps
<jabuk> Linus Said - Music Parody (Momma Said) - YouTube
<jabuk> Linus Said - Musical Parody from SUSECON 2017 Parody of Lukas Graham's Momma Said Story of the creation of Linux by Linus Torvalds Filmed on location in Hels...
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<matjaz> MY BROWSER IS CHROME!?
<matjaz> wtf Suse?!
<CrazyLemon> well..it is :D
<CrazyLemon> nothing rhymes with firefox
<CrazyLemon> light my books?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> i run my apps in a sandbox ?
<sasa84> čafči :D
<CrazyLemon> free weekend za day of infamy
<CrazyLemon> če bi kdo rad poskusu
<CrazyLemon> also..50% off during the free weekend
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/app/447820/Day_of_Infamy/
<jabuk> Save 50% on Day of Infamy on Steam
<timewave> hej a mi lahko kdo pomaga z inštalacijo dodatne audio karte? shell imam v slovenščini in se ne znajdem več sam..:S tole mi sporoča terminal:
<timewave> http://pasteall.org/610380
<jabuk> PasteAll.org
<timewave> torej kako zlinkat SB na kanal 0, intel karto pa na 1 (al jo pa izklopit)
<CrazyLemon> odpri nastavitve zvoka in izključi intel ?
<CrazyLemon> pavu control je pa malo bl napredna zadeva .. ampak tudi zelo uporabna
<timewave> hej thanks, inštaliran je nek libuntu in sploh ne ne najdem sistemskih nastavitev za zvok.. pa še v slovenščini je.. aaaa:Pvitev
<CrazyLemon> libuntu? lubuntu? :D
<timewave> ma ja.. ne vem kdo mu je to inštaliral..
<CrazyLemon> pol se pa sprehodiš mal po menijih pa najdeš nastavitve zvoka :D
<CrazyLemon> ali pa kot sem napisal inštaliraš pavu control :)
<timewave> ma ni, sam nek jadan alsamixer najdem.. :/
<timewave> hm pavucontrol praviš..
<sasa84> miške, a ma kdo trenažer?
<timewave> jeee dela! \o/ hvala CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> yw
<CrazyLemon> vsakič ko pritisnem tab v day of infamy the thing crashes
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrej> Ali kdo ve kateri paket ustvarja /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00CDMountPoint ?
<andrej> apt-file find in dpkg -S ne poznajo datotek
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-13
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4539.99, low: 4100.01, high: 4923.30, bid: 4534.02, ask: 4539.99
<slax0r> le wut?!
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> mhm :'(
<slax0r> sell sell sell :)
<speed-> .btc eur
<speed-> 4.6 ze :D
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4605.09, low: 4100.01, high: 4923.30, bid: 4601.99, ask: 4602.00
<speed-> v par min ide gro za 60 eur
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ajde crash crash na 2k
<speed-> da idem all in
<slax0r> bil je 4.9 ob 6ih zjutraj ali nekak tak
<speed-> ohh
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://i.imgur.com/hGlK3Ye.png "če ga pokrije"
<dz0ny> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 5526.99, low: 4887.21, high: 5846.43, bid: 5526.99, ask: 5527.00
<dz0ny> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4610.06, low: 4106.73, high: 4923.30, bid: 4610.12, ask: 4648.85
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4739.60, low: 4127.24, high: 4923.30, bid: 4738.11, ask: 4739.90
<dz0ny> a bo na petek 13. bubble burst?
<matjaz> dz0ny, če bo kdaj bo danes
<matjaz> it has to be!
<speed-> let it drop
<speed-> TO 2k !!!
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4800.27, low: 4213.26, high: 4923.30, bid: 4798.07, ask: 4800.27
<slax0r> speed-: nope
<slax0r> :P
<metalcamp-> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 5670.10, low: 5074.00, high: 5846.43, bid: 5670.00, ask: 5673.75
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny link me s popravljenim nizom da potrdim :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny oziroma ne bo držalo
<CrazyLemon> docka nikoli ne pokrije okno
<CrazyLemon> anyway
 * CrazyLemon is running cool with noctua
<slax0r> are ya?
<slax0r> gpu 42, cpu 49, mobo 32, ambient ~22, full load :)
<slax0r> fans ~50% :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r i am
<CrazyLemon> 40~ °C noctua pa na 200RPM
<CrazyLemon> CPU that is
<CrazyLemon> nice and quiet
<slax0r> full load? dvomim :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r amm.. ne vem kakšne so temp under full load
<CrazyLemon> ker temp sensor na ryzenu 'ne dela'
<CrazyLemon> oziroma Å¡ele z 4.14 bomo lahko brali temperature
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> vem sam to kar sm prebral v biosu
<slax0r> jaz mam daily use, ventilatorje ugasnjene, edino front intake in back exhaust na ~800-900rpm cpu se vrti tam 30-35, gpu ~25-30
<slax0r> se vedno majo probleme z tem?
<slax0r> na FX je bil problem pri senzoru v idle
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nimajo problemov.. ker nikoli ni delalo :D
<slax0r> mi je kazal temperaturo 15 stopinj
<slax0r> a v bajti 30
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> amd.. can't get cooler than that
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> na full load je bil pa dokaj natancen, stopinja dve odstopanja
<CrazyLemon> nč.. malca i guess
<slax0r> mahlzeit
<slax0r> da ne bote pozabli na hacktoberfest
<slax0r> dz0ny: ^
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> hack-a-wat
<slax0r> https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/
<jabuk> Hacktoberfest 2017 - DigitalOcean
<jabuk> Hacktoberfest is a month-long celebration of open source software.
<b4d> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4815.34, low: 4269.00, high: 4923.30, bid: 4810.00, ask: 4815.34
<b4d> CrazyLemon: hi-five za noctuo, kaj imas?
<CrazyLemon> b4d https://www.mlacom.si/noctua-nh-u12s-se-am4
<jabuk> NOCTUA NH-U12S SE-AM4« za procesorje
<jabuk>  NOCTUA NH-U12S SE-AM4
<b4d> jaz imam vecjega bratca NH-D15S
<b4d> no pa se 3x A14 in 2x S12A :D
<CrazyLemon> b4d a si overclockal požrešnega intela? :>
<b4d> i7 3820 imam in se ne da kaj dosti pridobit :/
<b4d> se tako je pecica :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..js razmišljam da bi zamenjal te fane od fractala
<CrazyLemon> mal so 'glasni'
<b4d> moji original od corsaira sploh niso bli slabi, samo zgledalo ni dobro, ker ta krem barva noctue prav pase na full black ohisje :D
<b4d> pa sem menjal
<b4d> sicer 2x 12 imam spodaj da vlecejo zrak
<b4d> te sem kr izklopil, ker ni razlike :D
<speed-> pase na barvo ohisja...
<CrazyLemon> sje tudi ti od fractala so kul
<CrazyLemon> sam ..zdaj je vse tiho ampak še vedno je en tak zvok ki se ga sliši ..in ne vem s kje prihaja :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem na kolo
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<b4d> you lucky boy
<b4d> srecno
<CrazyLemon> vreme je awesome
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4814.99, low: 4350.02, high: 4923.30, bid: 4810.00, ask: 4815.00
<matjaz> fak, mr.robot s03 je pa zaenkrat kar epic
<CrazyLemon> a je že zunaj?
<matjaz> jap
<matjaz> epic stuffs
<matjaz> pa filmography še boljši kot prejšnji sezoni
<CrazyLemon> a je že vse zunaj
<matjaz> to pa ne
<CrazyLemon> alisam e01
<matjaz> jap
<matjaz> eps3.0_power-saver-mode.h
<matjaz> .yt z bloka snajper
<jabuk> GHET - Z Bloka Snajper (Official Video) (BEKSLAM Media) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESe0kU8A_jA
<CrazyLemon> mmm...burek
<matjaz> .yt Å¡morn remix
<jabuk> Emkej - Šmorn (remix) + Ghet,Mrigo,Nipke,Zlatko,Mirko,Doša,Mito [HD] (EMKEJTV) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7GItYM9a70
<matjaz> čudn dan je danes
<CrazyLemon> zate ze...v nekem ghet-o moodu si :D
<matjaz> fo sho
<CrazyLemon> a gre kdo doi/insurgency? :)
<matjaz> če bi reku pol urce prej bi šu za eno urco :)
<CrazyLemon> no sej lahk greš zdaj za pol urce
<CrazyLemon> tis fine with me
<matjaz> no can do, must go soon
<CrazyLemon> ghetto life is calling your name?
<matjaz> ma niti ne, grem na eno rock feštico
<Matthai> https://dan-informacijske-varnosti.si/ - če koga zanima :-)
<jabuk> Dan informacijske varnosti
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> kr naenkrat črn zaslon kot da zmanjka elektrike
<CrazyLemon> računalnik pa dela naprej.. čeprav neodziven
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja wtf?
<Matthai> izklopljen kabel zaslona?
<Matthai> grafikulja?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nič ni izklopljeno.. ker zaslon gre v 'sleep mode'
<CrazyLemon> grafična pa ja..sam ne vem kaj jo zdaj matra
<Matthai> linux :-)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> to ma sam CrazyLemon take probleme :)
<CrazyLemon> we can't all have perfect life like you do dz0ny :)
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/XqNJNb
<dz0ny> .imdb atomic blondie
<dz0ny> Swoj napajalnik?
<zdobersek__> blonde, actually
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> this
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/47xpiw/troubleshooting_define_r5_bottom_dust_filter/
<jabuk> [Troubleshooting] Define R5 bottom dust filter causing rattling/vibration noise. Any way to fix? : buildapc
<jabuk> I have a Fractal Design Define R5 in Black (windowless). I have been hearing an odd rattling at certain times, that went away when I pressed down...
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ur ekran is ded
<pitastrudl> maybe
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-14
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 4.km JV od Å MARJEÅ KIH TOPLIC @14/10/2017 08:40:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.84+N,+15.26+E
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a si ti v kp'
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: ne
<pitastrudl> zakaj
<pitastrudl> zakaj me sprasujes ce sem v kp takrat ko nisem v kp
<pitastrudl> od vseh dni v tedni1 :d
<pitastrudl> !:D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl da mi stestiraš grafično :D
<CrazyLemon> sej ti maš windowse ane?
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> win7
<pitastrudl> inb4 no drivers
<pitastrudl> b150m pro-vdh je moja matična
<pitastrudl> 450w psu
<pitastrudl> pomoje bo dost
<CrazyLemon> jp
<pitastrudl> lahko sam me med vikendom ni
<CrazyLemon> grafična je 65w tko da no issues there
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no worries.. enkrat ko boš mel čas me pingni na pvt da se dogovoriva okrog prevzema :D
<pitastrudl> lahko prideš tudi zraven :D
<CrazyLemon> hey man.. i'm not like that
<pitastrudl> no worries, i'm gentle
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme dovje
<jabuk> ARSO: Zgornja Radovna (777.5m): 8.6°C @14.10.2017 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:21:16, Kulminacija: 12:51:20, Sončni zahod: 18:21:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 11ur 00min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-15
<CrazyLemon> yay for ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> updejtam in upgrejdam
<CrazyLemon> pravi da hoce rebootat
<CrazyLemon> po rebootu pa se ne zazene vec
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> zdaj razumem zakaj folk kupi maca
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> odstranu gonilnik
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm na 640x480 resoluciji
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4661.30, low: 4562.00, high: 4898.00, bid: 4643.53, ask: 4661.29
<CrazyLemon> "nad Å¡tale"
<CrazyLemon> "k Å¡talam"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4659.41, low: 4562.00, high: 4898.00, bid: 4645.14, ask: 4659.26
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj te spet mot :D
<dz0ny> it's redneck country
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič me ne moti.. zanimive routee maš :>
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. kaj je že tista spletna trgovina z elektron'ko k jo majo eni slovenski zamejci v avstriji?
<pitastrudl> conrad?
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> naah
<dz0ny> Galago market
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-08
<b4d> jutro
<pitastrudl> morgen
<slax0r> dzien dobry
<metalcamp> o, polski
<metalcamp> o/
<pitastrudl> privyet
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomeni "vorbildlich"
<CrazyLemon> https://val202.rtvslo.si/2018/09/botrstvo-142/
<CrazyLemon> ajde vsaj en BOTER5 @ 1919
<idioterna> vorbildlich pomen zgledno
<idioterna> vorbild je zgled
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT_lIbGICRM
<CrazyLemon> napsy ^
<CrazyLemon> https://www.blog.google/technology/safety-security/project-strobe/
<CrazyLemon> google+ is gone
<Bubaru> hvala bogu
<Bubaru> not bad
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-09
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> morning
<pitastrudl> morgen
<slax0r> huomenta
<speed-> jou
<slax0r> huomenta
<slax0r> miten olet?
<speed-> drogen papen?
<napsy> was?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/1049471046741446658
<linkdoggo> ^ God on Twitter: "This is My son. He graduated #1 in his class at Nazareth High. He is a gentleman who loves women and respects virgins like his mother https://tinyurl.com/ybl8v2zw ^
<slax0r> speed-: a to me sprasujem ce bi, al ce sem?
<slax0r> nisem, bi pa
<slax0r> mas kaj?
<speed-> ha
<speed-> pridi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: ne jebi, nejsan dalec od beltinec :D
<CrazyLemon> say no to drugs!
<slax0r> drugs are not the answer
<slax0r> drugs are the question
<slax0r> yes is the answer
<speed-> slax0r ge si te
<slax0r> speed-: MS
<speed-> ka pisarno mas v ms? :D
<slax0r> od doma delan
<slax0r> pisarna de v crncaj
<speed-> aja tocno
<speed-> ja ej komot
<speed-> prileti :D
<speed-> jes san tudi doma!
<slax0r> vah, najrajsi bi, ka man tak pun kjörc toga dneva
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo cakaj zaj bar 15-20min
<speed-> ka iden jejst :)
<slax0r> hehe, eh vepa nemren, ka se man puno za napraviti :/
<speed-> eh daj daj
<speed-> delo pocaka
<speed-> na kavo
<speed-> nej na travo
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> hehe :D
<slax0r> te pa sploh nej :D
<slax0r> bi ali gnes rejsan nemren, ka san ze leto vni po bankaj, pa se sledi moren prle iti
<slax0r> ka iden kajlice gledat kakse mo meu po bajti :D
<speed-> te pa pridi na joint
<speed-> komot
<speed-> jes san tak skoraj fertik za gnes
<speed-> neda se mi vec
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> eh pm... te teden je krvavi :/
<b4d> #ubuntu-ms
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> tako
<slax0r> we takin' over this town
<slax0r> https://bitcoinchallenge.codes/
<linkdoggo> ^ Bitcoin Challenge ^
<CrazyLemon> Sporočamo vam, da ste skladno s SPU in Samoregulacijskim kodeksom upravičeni do vračila mesečne
<CrazyLemon> naročnine za fiksne storitve v višini 50 % za avgust in v višini 100 % za september.
<CrazyLemon> HA!
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> ti bos zidal?
<speed-> nebi kupo kuce?
<speed-> :D
<speed-> man 2 za prodajo
<slax0r> speed-: jebi se zaj kda man vse zrihtano ze :D
<slax0r> papere pa vse man zrihtano
<slax0r> samo se cakan na pogodbo za kredit
<slax0r> te pa idemo
<speed-> aja
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> Odobritev sorazmernega zmanjšanja naročnine oziroma nadomestila ne predstavlja priznanja temelja
<CrazyLemon> odškodninske odgovornosti Telekoma Slovenije za nedelovanje oziroma slabše delovanje storitev.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wURy8AdsS4
<linkdoggo> ^ Made by Google 2018 - YouTube ^
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/CV0V/
<linkdoggo> ^ pb ^
<slax0r> LE FUCK?!
<CrazyLemon> you broke it
<CrazyLemon> Koper je svetlobno najbolj onesnaženo mesto v Sloveniji."
<CrazyLemon> fuck yea! #1
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga reddit ne sorta po novih postih?
<CrazyLemon> daš sort by new pa kr random neki sorta
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-10
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: you broke it
<b4d> CrazyLemon: kdo ma ta kodeks?
<b4d> jaz bi za telemach to rabil
<b4d> packet loss tako ze 2 mesca
<b4d> in oni nista
<b4d> CrazyLemon: aha, vidim po logih, da si Telekomov
<CrazyLemon> b4d telekom ja :)
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/Nu4GgQ1LWiI
<linkdoggo> ^ Making A Murderer: Part 2 | Official Trailer [HD] | Netflix - YouTube ^
<zdobbie> whose doggo is this
<CrazyLemon> Bubaru's
<Bubaru> yeah, not mine
<Bubaru> onon, german guy that you can find in channel #solvinglp is admin and coder of it
<Bubaru> ups, sm pozabu da lohka z vami u slovenščini tipkam
<Bubaru> pa ##solvinglp, dva haštaga
<CrazyLemon> i don't mind it..rabmo bota ki vsaj pove kaj je na kerem linku
<idioterna> da ne klikamo na linke od trolov
<b4d> meni je kul da nam objasni
<b4d> :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-11
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<zdobbie> bok
<napsy> lp
<msev-> hooj
<zdobbie> evo ga
<CrazyLemon> tis here... rejoice!
<CrazyLemon> danes poskušam skopirat denar (hotu sem uporabit poskeniran denar ko papir za zavijanje darila)
<CrazyLemon> in preklet kopirc pravi da ni dovoljeno printat tega
<CrazyLemon> in mi vrže vn črn list :D
<CrazyLemon> kot*
<zdobbie> KEK
<zdobbie> as to na windowsih kopiru?
<CrazyLemon> nope.. profi kopirc
<CrazyLemon> KONICA smth smth
<zdobbie> KONICA MINOLTA
<CrazyLemon> to ja
<slax0r> ja pa v prav denar zavij
<zdobbie> KONICA REJECTA
<slax0r> cheapskate
<CrazyLemon> slax0r :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2018/10/10/microsoft-open-sources-60000-patents-to-help-linux/
<linkdoggo> ^ Microsoft open-sources 60,000 patents to help Linux avoid lawsuits https://tinyurl.com/y75srns5 ^
<CrazyLemon> da faq is going on
<zdobbie> EMBRACE, EXTEND, EXTERMINGUISH
<napsy> je to ze kdaj MS naredu zdaj, pod novim vodstvem?
<zdobbie> to specificno? ne
<zdobbie> ampak grejo pac v to OSS-friendly smer
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/MikaelThalen/status/1050439506132791296
<linkdoggo> ^ Mikael Thalen on Twitter: "Kanye West's iPhone passcode: 0-0-0-0-0-0‌ " https://tinyurl.com/yadsnvtl ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-12
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DpRRSDNU4AAbXRS.jpg
<matjaz> ello!
<CrazyLemon> o/
<pitastrudl> hi
<zdobbie> da boi
<CrazyLemon> sup bois
<metalcamp> working hard or hardly working?
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<CrazyLemon> well not working at all..so 3.
<pitastrudl> ^
<slax0r> lazy fucks
<slax0r> jaz sem pa danes napisal ze 4 komentarje v kodi...
<zdobbie> congrats
<zdobbie> jst sem pa genug ene 3 builde naredu
<matjaz> jst pa migriram en projekt iz py2 na py3
<matjaz> shoot meeeeee
<zdobbie> pewpewpewpew
<slax0r> py sucks ballz
<zdobbie> go is ballz
<CrazyLemon> py2go ftw?
<CrazyLemon> a kdo vidu kanye meeting s trumpom? that dude's brain is F'ed up... well both brains
<zdobbie> sj je pol mel se keynote
<zdobbie> https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2018/10/11/17965820/kanye-west-apple-store-keynote-speech-donald-trump-white-house-visit
<linkdoggo> ^ Kanye West gave an impromptu 'keynote' atop an Apple Store table in Georgetown - The Verge https://tinyurl.com/ya6g3xdb ^
<CrazyLemon> was it as insane as the meeting?
<zdobbie> lej, ne vem
<CrazyLemon> https://bitcoinchallenge.codes/
<linkdoggo> ^ Bitcoin Challenge ^
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^ tis solved :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: vem... je bilo ze vceraj zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/novice/slovenija/elektricni-tok-unicil-gospodinjske-naprave-na-stajerskem-video-480272
<CrazyLemon> lol
<linkdoggo> ^ Električni tok uničil gospodinjske naprave na Štajerskem #video - siol.net https://tinyurl.com/yaay4aae ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-13
<zdobbie> whuddidido
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
 * pitastrudl holds linkdoggo down and repeatedly smacks them with a rainbow trout.
<linkdoggo> pitastrudl: *cries*.
 * pitastrudl pats linkdoggo on the back
<pitastrudl> it's okay boy, it's okay
<linkdoggo> pitastrudl: *slooly stups cryeeng*.
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-14
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t731343#crta
<linkdoggo> ^ P: MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8GB OC (8 kom) @ Slo-Tech ^
<CrazyLemon> hm... a tole se splača :)
<slax0r> 8 komadov..
<slax0r> OBCASNI mining
<slax0r> MY ASS
<slax0r> to je letelo na 100% 24/7
<CrazyLemon> če pa je raziskovalni projekt no :P
<slax0r> mhm, so raziskovali nove bloke na ethereum omrezju
<CrazyLemon>  Ker je raziskovalnega projekta konec, jih prodajamo - računa in škatle žal nimamo več (zato je cena tudi nižja).
<slax0r> novo tako dobis za ~400eur btw :)
<CrazyLemon> raziskovalni projekt..vendar pomankljiv nadzor nad sredstvi če nimajo ne računov ne nič
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> zdaj pa, al bos dal 150eur vec in bos brez skrbi, ali bos pa reskiral in mogoce pognal 250eur u luft
<CrazyLemon> slax0r naah..nimam namena dat 400€ za grafično.. še posebej ker igram 3 igrice :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa resno razmišljam o tej https://slo-tech.com/forum/t731114#crta
<slax0r> in rabis drugo graficno? :)
<CrazyLemon> ta ima račun pa garancijo! :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r rabim malo boljšo kot 1050ti :)
<CrazyLemon> ker v insurgency sandstorm dobim na medium tam 35fps or smth like that
<slax0r> jaz mam 960, pa vse dobro poganja :)
<slax0r> naj ti jo spusti na 200, pa si zmagal imo
<CrazyLemon> thats the goal :)
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu win win bi bilo če vzame mojo 1050ti in doplačam še 100€ :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak thats not gonna happen :D
<slax0r> probaj mogoce celo z 180 :)
<CrazyLemon> aja ne.. nič ne bo
<CrazyLemon> tale je single fan
<CrazyLemon> meh.. 1050ti bo ostala tam kjer je :)
<slax0r> in zdaj ce je single fan? :D
<CrazyLemon> jah two fans > one fan :D   pol se bo tisti sam matral in bo glasen
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  pa še iz kopra je :P kaj češ bolšga
<pitastrudl> ampak ja single fan ni tok fajn
<pitastrudl> pa še glasnejš bo verjetn tut
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl exactly!
<slax0r> ni tako hude razlike
<slax0r> sploh, pa, graficne so vse glasne :)
<pitastrudl> lahk pa kupš mojo 1060 3gb
<pitastrudl> ma dva fena :D
<slax0r> kek, nice :D
<pitastrudl> pohabljena verzija 6gb verzije
<pitastrudl> se je bl splačal kot da bi vzel 1050ti, ker sem samo malo več denarja dal, za 1060 pa nisem hotu dajat
<pitastrudl> tsto je blo že 100 več
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 120€!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a da mi daš
<pitastrudl> lahko
<pitastrudl> sprejmem darila odprtih rok
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl you are such a kind boy
<pitastrudl> :D
<upd> o/
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-07
<pitastrudl> hello
<zdobbie> it's me
<CrazyLemon> tole zgleda nice za gravel bike https://siol.net/avtomoto/zgodbe/dozivite-cesto-z-najlepsimi-razgledi-na-hrvaskem-foto-508886
<zdobbie> sure but no
<CrazyLemon> y no
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-08
<dz0ny> Ce se gno ni nas
<dz0ny> aaaa
<dz0ny> hello
<dz0ny> ce se kdo ni na https://sloveniantech.slack.com, obstja zdej kanal sam za linux on desktop
<lynxlynx> but why
<dz0ny> vec ljudi :)
<dz0ny> https://ljubljanatech.herokuapp.com/ tle se registras drugace
<CrazyLemon> vec ljudi..if we wanted company we'd go outside
<lynxlynx> :D
<idioterna> pa sej smo vsi k smo tam tut tle
<idioterna> pa tam bomo tut hmal tok idle k tle, se mi zdi :)
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-09
<slax0r> kdo je pa tukaj idle?
<zdobbie> fsi
<Maja12> hej
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvKBeOKvblI
<idioterna> kr intriguing
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-11
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/NiceShortsBook/videos/337299670410098/
<CrazyLemon> meat cloud :D
<CrazyLemon> Suspicious activities were detected indicating that some of your user accounts with ubuntu.si might have been compromised. The following user in your G Suite domain appears to be affected:
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ip ne zgleda suspicious
<CrazyLemon> weird
